# (IC) Against the Giants PBP Group 1



## FitzTheRuke (May 1, 2022)

OOC Chat Thread
Rogues' Gallery Character Archive

*Against the Giants

Part One: Steading of the Hill Giant Chief

Group One Players:*
@Hriston playing Reeve Bible, Human Champion Fighter Sailor
@Blue playing Eoghan, Firbolg Glamour Bard
@Lidgar playing Jack "the Knife" Blake, Human Rogue Thief
@VLAD the Destroyer playing Quinn, Hexblood Circle of Stars Druid
@TerraDave playing Tenibor, High Elf Wizard
@Shadowedeyes playing Valda the Runeblade Human Rune Knight Fighter

*Introduction*

Giants have been raiding the civilized lands in large bands, visiting death and destruction upon villages, towns, and farmlands. Entire militias have been conquered, whole crops wiped out. These marauding bands consist of mixed groups of hill giants, stone giants, frost giants, and fire giants, as well as ogres and other monsters allied with the giants.

Determined to repel the invaders, local lords have begun hiring brave adventuring parties. The first few groups didn’t fare so well. Some were crushed beneath the boulders and boots of rampaging giants, while others fled into the wilderness and never returned.

The closest giant stronghold — and the greatest immediate threat to the safety of nearby settlements — is a great timber fortress populated by hill giants, known simply as the hill giant steading. Nosnra (pronounced noz-en-rah), a grossly fat and thoroughly despicable hill giant chief, rules from this stronghold. Sly and vicious, the hill giant chief routinely plunders farms, ambushes merchant caravans, and threatens trade roads. He has gathered ogres and other vile creatures to his banner and uses them as fodder during his brutal raids.

Nosnra’s alliance with more powerful kinds of giants, such as frost giants and fire giants, is a matter of grave concern. Many suspect a sinister influence at work, a secret motivational power behind the unusual
banding of different races of giants. Civilized authorities seek answers and they are willing to pay.

A new band of adventurers has assembled to punish the marauding giants and banish them from the civilized lands!

*Day One: Culligan's Cairn*

Lord Falldur coughed and waved to his squire, who helped him to his feet. He made his way down the long, intricately carved passageway of the dwarven tomb that he had used as his base - his home - for the past week. Had it only been a week since he had lost two-thirds of his men, and most of his supplies, on his way to the steading? He had retreated into the hills with what was left of his forces, hiding from roving bands of giants in an ancient burial mound, hidden from the giant's view.

All he could do now was wait for reinforcements to arrive, and to send his scouts to spy on the steading. Wait, gather information, and heal. The old knight, veteran of the War of the Fallow Fields, had been badly injured when a rock had struck his knee - a rock the size of his head, thrown by a fourteen-foot Hill Giant.

He nodded to the guard at the mouth of the cairn, and peered out across the rolling foothills. The skies were grey, with a light rain, leaving the furthest hills (and the mountains beyond) obscured by mists. Still, his heart rose with a renewed sense of purpose, when he saw a figure coming along a worn animal trail.

An adventurer - the first of many, he hoped - had arrived.

        *GM:*  You have arrived at *Culligan's Cairn*, where you can meet your allies and get some information off of Lord Falldur before tackling the *Hill Giant Steading*. Good Luck!     











*OOC:*


Feel free to introduce your character and say a word or two about their journey through the hills.


----------



## TerraDave (May 1, 2022)

A pale rider on a pale spectral horse pulls up to the tomb. With a gesture he dismisses the mount.

He strides into the Cairn with the confidence of one whose ancestors put many of its permanent residents into their current state.

He declares himself to the lord:

"Greetings your lordship. I am Tenibor of House A'Nora. I come as a leader and representative of my people to confront the scourge of giants."

"Our numbers in these lands are now few, hence I come alone. May my magical abilities help defeat this great menace."

He gives the slightest bow. He is trained in the ways of civilization, so will not smirk when and if the lord describes his recent defeats and suffering.

EDIT: Of course, he also shows only the slightest concern as he begins to understand this is very much about giant*s. *And maybe not just a few.

*"*So these terrible oafs as tall as trees, your unfortunate and brave men encountered them in some numbers?"


----------



## Blue (May 1, 2022)

A few shouts are heard from outside, the scrape of drawn steel, and words exchanged, but no alarm raised.  A minute or so later a tall, broad, almost towards the worrisome "gigantic" carefully pulls himself through the dwarf-size opening to the tomb, blocking the sun.  *"Erm, pardons"* he intones, though if that was trying to edge past a guard or to the stone door frame itself isn't clear.  The voice at least fits the surroundings, deep as a dwarven mine.

Tufty ears, large eyes, blue skin, and a wide pinkish nose are visible once he is no longer a silhouette.

Still hunched against the oppressive-to-him height of the cairn he presents himself to the eldest present, hoping it was this Falldur he was told about.  *"Kind greetings to you and your tribe.  I am here."*

He turns his head and beams a wide toothy smile towards the pale elf.  In Sylvan he says a traditional if old-fashioned Eladrin greeting, *<May the sun show your path and the moon illuminate your steps.>*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 1, 2022)

Lord Falldur had not expected the rider to be an elf - it had been over a decade since he had even seen one of the olden folk. He was suitably impressed when the elf had dismissed his mount - it implied the competence that he was hoping for.

*"Yes, they have been active in numbers unseen for thirty years."* Falldur replied, then as he realised that the elf probably did not see three decades as a long time at all, he changed the subject for the moment, *"Welcome to Culligan's Cairn. I hope you don't find it too distasteful to take refuge in a tomb. Since the dwarves left these hills for the mountains, a hundred years ago, this place has been thoroughly looted. Though it's possible that they took much of its contents along with them."*

While Falldur was showing Tenibor around, the elf's thoughts turned to his true mission. Helping these humans against the giants was a noble task, to be sure, but Tenibor had been tasked with something else as well: Alaurien the Crestfallen, seer of the Starlit Fens had told him, *"The dwarves would not tell our emissaries why they abandoned the Stalwart Hills, but the feeling was that they had discovered a hidden shrine. Not to just any of the old gods, but dedicated to the Nemesis itself. They fled under the mountain to avoid its dark influence, leaving the shrine buried. This... steading, that you have been tasked to journey to. It is uncomfortably close to that place. The wind is shifting. You must find out if the shrine exists, and if it has been uncovered."*









*OOC:*


Tenibor has his own Quest: *Find the Shrine *(or at least, make sure it's NOT found).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 1, 2022)

The arrival of a giant (even a strange, fey-born one) caused quite a stir among the remaining soldiers. However, his bearing was so relaxed, warm, and pleasant (so unlike the aggressive, brutish hill giants) that they quickly came around. Soon, the word went around that they "had a giant of their own" and idlers came from various parts of the tomb to gawk at him. A few guards even traded posts (or in one case, left it abandoned) to see him. While he was not nearly as large as their enemies, his voice and his personal presence filled the space. Morale noticeably rose, and soon the tomb was filled with jokes, laughter, and song.

Lord Falldur was forced to roar orders that returned soldiers to their duties and restored discipline. Still, even he showed the signs of a better outlook - and his knee seemed to bother him less. While he still walked with a limp, he dismissed the squire who had been acting as his crutch.









*OOC:*


No extra mission for Eoghan, but he knows of a circle of druids who would greatly enjoy hearing the tale of what happens here, secluded as they are from the things that happen outside their deep forest. So perhaps, Eoghan's Quest: Gather inspiration for a epic to *sing for the Druids*.


----------



## Hriston (May 1, 2022)

The Reeve of Steelport guides Memory, her horse, along the winding trail leading to the Cairn, stopping occasionally to let her forage some of the fresh dew covered grass and humming half remembered snippets of sea shanties, mumbling to herself as she goes. Nevertheless, she makes good time, arriving quickly and quietly as summoned.

She spies Lord Falldur at the dark entrance of the Cairn, dismounts, and descends between the megaliths that line its walkway.

*"Ahoy, m'lord!"* she greets the old knight, summoning as much pleasantry as she can muster for the occasion.

She notices Tenibor and Eoghan as her eyes adjust to the darkness inside the Cairn. *"Oh my gosh, an elf!"* she exclaims.

*"And you, careful there,"* she says looking good naturedly up at the looming fir bolg, *"don't bump your head! What am I? I'm no sage, but I know grave matters are afoot. Who am I? I'm Fistblood -- Fistblood the Sailor."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 1, 2022)

After Lord Faldur had greeter her and turned to look for more arrivals, an exclamation came from the back of the cairn, *"Fistblood!"*

A familiar face appeared, but now dressed in the style of a royal scout. It was Cromby McGibbon, an able sailor, gifted in the tops; agile and steady. He came forward and said, *"Glad ta see you, mate! Asye I've been playin' the part of a scout since the Gorgon grounded in Stoney Bay. I heard you was Reeve of Steelport! I guess I should bow now insteada salute, eh?"*

He made a mock-bow, deeper than would ever suit her rank, and winked when he rose.

Turning suddenly serious he added, *"As we was comin' up here from Singedfield, we was hit hard by giants. Our old friend Cordit Littlefoot was with us, an' she got carried off by a giant. Maybe if they haven't eaten her yet, y'could see if you can save her?"*

Cordit was a ship's halfling - a long standing tradition on the White Coast. What she was doing with Lord Falldur's company was anyone's guess, but many sailors had to find new work since the end of the Pirate Wars. Perhaps she was too small for the giants to consider eating. She might still be alive.









*OOC:*


Bible's Quest: *Rescue Cordit*.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (May 1, 2022)

The warrior, she strode through the mist towards the cairn. Approaching the entrance to the dark threshold, she spat onto the ground to clear the dust from her throat, before acknowledging Lord Falldur.

"I heard you have a giant problem." She stopped for a moment, as if thinking, then chuckled at the unintended joke. "I'm invested in killin some giants." 

As she moved into the tomb, she removes her helmet and takes a quick look at her surroundings and the other people inside.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 1, 2022)

*"Yes, that's right."* said Lord Falldur to the newly-arrived Valda. She strode into the cairn, the tallest human there - only shorter than Eoghan, but something about her seemed more typically giant-like than even the Firbolg. Something about the way she stood, the way she moved.

*"I bet she could wrestle a giant!"* she overheard a soldier say to another.

*"Nah. They're huge!"* answered another, *"There's just no way."*

The first insisted, and an argument quietly ensued. Soon there was a small crowd. Valda's past caused her to instantly recognize a bookie when she saw one, as one of the soldiers began to take bets, offering odds.









*OOC:*


Valda could get in on that action if she likes, and take the Quest: *Wrestle a Giant* (beat a giant at a contested grapple check). Presumably you will need surviving witnesses, of course.


----------



## Hriston (May 2, 2022)

*"That's about all I can stand,"* says Bible as she hears about Cordit's capture. 

*"No way I'm going to let those big galoots make a meal outa one of me friends,"* she says to Cromby, shaking her fist. *"Not if I can help it! Any idea which direction they were going in when they took her?"*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 2, 2022)

*"We think they tooker t'the Steading, with all the rest o'their loot."* Cromby answered Bible. He looked side-to-side to see if anyone was listening, then added, *"They took a lotta stuff there. A lotta stuff. A sailor could buy a ship, if she gotter hands on just some of it."*


----------



## Lidgar (May 2, 2022)

As if on cue at the quiet mention of treasure, Jack slipped out of the shadows near the entrance and looked around the dim chamber. The newcomer smelled as if he hadn't bathed in weeks. His leathers beaten and road-weary, it looked like he could collapse at any moment. 

*“Quite the crew you’ve assembled here my lord,” *graveled the lanky thief.  Almost as an afterthought, he bowed low to Lord Falldur and the others, giving the giant-kin a long, appraising look. *"Jack Blake at your service. Word is you know where these giants are. Me and my knife are keen on payin' them a little visit."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 2, 2022)

The old knight eyed Jack dubiously, but if he were not sure if he wanted help of 'that sort', he quickly put those thoughts aside, and said, *"You and your knife are welcome here, Jack."*









*OOC:*


Jack does not need to be handed a quest. He has one. Jack's Quest: *Find Azbar*. (See Jack's backstory if you're reading along and want to know what that means.)


----------



## TerraDave (May 2, 2022)

_Numbers of giants not seen in decades. He looks across those gathered here. Do they have any idea what they will face? Apparently what we, will face. _

He replies with brevity to the first newcomers: "Indeed" to the sailor. An elvish "greeting" to his distant and oversized cousin. 

He takes in the obvious warrior and rogue. _We will need them, but are they enough? _

He turns back to the lord:

"Such a terrible turn of events. Have you or your wise advisors any thoughts on why the giants are now massing and marauding on such devastating scale"?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 2, 2022)

The old Knight shook his head, *"I'm afraid we have no idea. This is what we need you to find out, and to survive trying. Make no mistake, I understand what I'm asking of you. There may be no chance of stopping them. There certainly won't be any chance without more information. I am not asking you to engage them directly - you must do whatever you can to survive, and to bring us as much as you can on their plans, alliances, and motives."*

At the end of that speech, he laughed and added, *"Obviously, if you can kill a few of them while you are at it..."*


----------



## Lidgar (May 2, 2022)

Jack smirks at this, and mutters *"Shouldn't be a problem." *

More loudly he nods his head towards the entrance and says *"I take it you know where this "steading" is? Could one of your scouts point the way? I could use a bite and 40 winks, but the sooner I get mine own eyes on this thing, the better."*


----------



## Shadowedeyes (May 2, 2022)

Hearing talk about betting on her odds at wrestling a giant brought Valda back to her days in the fighting pits. She had earned some decent coin in the betting, however, this was about something deeper. Beating a giant in physical might would prove it had all been worth it. That she had become stronger since last time. Since the village.

"I'll take that wager." She remarked to the bookie, handling any coin exchange necessary before taking stock of the others. She had mingled with adventurers before, but it was rare to see an elf, and whatever that big un was. Other than them, there was one calling herself Fistblood, another warrior it seemed, and one who was obviously a thief, she knew the look all too well.

"Giants and marauding ain't exactly strangers." She commented, although she frowned. The whole thing did feel a bit off, not like what she knew of giants.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 2, 2022)

*"The steading is about an hour away on foot,"* Lord Falldur answered Jack. *"I do not recommend horses. There are many ruts and ditches for them to turn their ankles. I have scouts keeping an eye on the steading in four-hour shifts. One is due back soon and we can ask them for the latest. Perhaps while we wait, more help will arrive."*

In the back, the bookie had made five-to-one odds against Valda successfully wrestling a giant. She could earn decent coin by betting on herself. She would have to take these men's money, who likely could scarcely afford it, but they had nothing else to spend it on here, and betting brought them joy. Of course, she would also have to win, _and_ she would have to survive the attempt.


----------



## Blue (May 2, 2022)

*"They've, erm, 'rebuffed' any offers to parley I assume?  My brutish cousins of the hills are even more enamored with the righteousness of might than the young races"*, he pauses then looks momentarily stricken, *"No insult intended, of course."*

He shrugs his broad shoulders, a considering look on his face as he scans the others who have answered the call.

*"If they see you as weak, they will seek to dominate you.  No one questions the valor of your guardians, Falldor Lord, but if you attack and lose more it will just embolden them.  Let us attempt to shift the path of their brook."*


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 2, 2022)

Quinn circles the cairn several times, he notes the others as they arrive.  With his keen eyes he looks for any danger before picking a suitable clearing to use for landing.  Those watching from the cairn would see the giant eagle land and hop awkwardly once before shifting down to a humanoid man.  He was tall with long reddish hair tied back with a simple leather cord.  Those who first saw him change might have caught the a glimpse of his strangely pointed ears and what looked like a silvery black crown.  Between steps as the newcomer walks they vanish leaving any who noticed to doubt their eyes.

The man walks to the entrance and stops.

*"Good day, the stars have guided me here.  The omens point to trouble.  I have come to assist, the name is Quinn."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 2, 2022)

The guard pickets that watched further out from the cairn were excited to see a giant eagle, and even more excited when the creature took the form of a man and headed to the cairn. They nodded to each other - surely their luck was changing. These powerful adventurers would turn the tide against the giants.

*"Welcome, Quinn!"* exclaimed Lord Falldur, and he introduced the new arrival to the others, and continued his discussion with Eoghan.

*"You are right,"* he said to the giant-kin, *"A small group such as what we are forming here, to infiltrate the steading is just what we need. A frontal assault is folly. We must plan for subterfuge. My men will provide information, support, hold this position as a refuge for you to retreat to, and cover your retreat if need be."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 3, 2022)

It was probably that Lord Falldur had hoped that more would come, but he had to content himself with what he had. Not long after Quinn had arrived, the scouts returned, and reported, *"The giants must have raided a trade caravan earlier today. A group returned carrying food, barrels of ale, and a dead horse. They will by now have started a feast!"*

It would be the beginnings of dusk by the time the group reached the Steading, but if they were to leave now, they might find the Giants just finishing their party. Many would be drunk or weary. Fights could break out among them. Now might be the perfect time to begin.

*"What say you, my friends?"* asked the old Knight with a glint in his eye, *"Will you venture this night to test your mettle against the giants?"*


----------



## TerraDave (May 3, 2022)

The noble wizard's confidence returns to the fore, not that it had ever receded much.

_The scouting and position here are useful. But this so-called "lord" cannot imagine we work for him? _

Looking across the other 5, the feeling was not respect exactly, but this was certainly the most might this human had ever seen.

_Falldur may be right about one thing. 

*"*_*The support is most welcome, and a testament to the continued bravery of your men. Your advice is certainly prudent."

"Let us sally forth. Sally forth, against the giants."*


----------



## Hriston (May 3, 2022)

*"You're right of course, me good Yew-en,"* says Bible, careful to pronounce the fir bolg's name correctly. *"If them hill giants think you're weak, they walk all over you. That's how come whenever it's time to renegotiate our arrangemenks with the giantfolk up around Steelport, the first thing I do is challenge their chief to an arm-wrestling match. You wouldn't believe how willing to make a deal he is once I've pinned his arm to the table! Arf arf arf arf!"*

Her laughter trails off as Bible's mood turns serious. *"The Steading's where they took little Cordit. The sooner we get there, the better, I says."*


----------



## Blue (May 3, 2022)

*"Agreed Fistbl - erm, is it really Fistblood?  What did you do to gain that - no, I digress.  We should not tarry and waste this opportunity."*

The firbolg thought for a few moments then added: *"In addition to stealth, I may take on a likeness of the giants of the hills - or one of the other tribes of similar stature - if we wish to bluff our way past.  Mayhaps with them reveling I can bring you in as my servants or slaves.  Or we could keep that ruse as a fall back in case we are discovered."*


----------



## Lidgar (May 3, 2022)

Jack nods. *“As I said, the sooner the better. I’ve never been one to make plans - left that to my sister - but what you are saying makes sense.” *

“*Plus, I’ve always done my best work at night,*” he adds with a grin.


----------



## TerraDave (May 3, 2022)

He lets slip as he hears the firbolgs plan *"*That would certainly be something to see*." *Somewhat louder:

*"We should probably finalize any plans after we can get eyes on this steading. But yes, either stealth--which I can give some small assistance to as we get close, or deception, will be needed."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 3, 2022)

Only a few short hours after they had arrived at Culligan's Cairn, the group set out. They were still getting to know each other - not so much a team, as a group of individuals. Still, they had some things in common: power; confidence; experience. Each of them had known only a handful of others that matched or exceeded themselves in competence. Whatever their differences, they could tell that they were among their peers.

Their journey to the steading was only two miles away (as the crow flies) but the winding ways through the hills made it an hour on foot. They had some time to get to know one-another while making their way there. It was the beginning of dusk in the hills when they came in sight of the steading, a massive timber stronghold hidden among the hills. 



Spoiler: Steading (looking south-west)







Note: That gate would be the "back" door. The main gate is near that watchtower.



A well-worn trail ended at the south-east corner before a pair of fifteen-foot-high doors made of ironbound logs. The stronghold had no windows, but a squat watchtower overlooked the gates. Thick logs comprised the walls of the entire stronghold. A thickly-thatched roof inclined toward the middle, reaching a height of forty feet at its peak. Smoke rose from numerous stone chimneys, the largest one at the roof's peak.

On the north-east side, a log guardhouse stood apart from the main stronghold, but was connected by a palisade wall of vertical logs twenty feet high. Heavy log doors set into the palisade lead to a courtyard lodged between the two buildings.


----------



## TerraDave (May 3, 2022)

Tenibor casually removes his spellbook from his pack. He keeps a lookout for any motion around the oversized cabin. 

To no one in particular:

*"Just burning it down...may not be an option."* _May not be. _

*"The courtyard with its separate gate is very tempting, but we will need to take a closer look there and the frontgate, as well as the paths to each."*

He then glances at the Firbolg. *"We will also have to decide on our means of entrance. Or more specifically of infiltration." *


----------



## Shadowedeyes (May 3, 2022)

Before leaving, Valda put in a 50 GP bet of herself, no sense in leaving money on the table.

Once the group reached the steading, Valda listens to the others as they discuss plans quietly. In her previous work with adventurers she knew she wasn't the most clever person, and was mostly around to be muscle or do some sneaking around if needed.


----------



## Lidgar (May 3, 2022)

Jack eyes the guard tower in the failing light. 

“*Don’t like the look of that. Not much cover to approach on foot either.*”


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 3, 2022)

It was possible that it would burn in the height of summer, after these hills had endured a long dry spell, but the spring rains had left the massive thatch roof sodden with moisture. It would take many hours to get a big enough fire going to see it burn, and the smoke would be seen for many miles.

There was indeed little cover. Every tree anywhere nearby had gone into the steading's construction. And judging by the size of some of the logs, some had come from old forests many miles away, carried on the backs of giants.

The group hid behind rocky tors on the nearby hilltops as they made their observations.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 3, 2022)

After about an hour of travel the illusion Quinn had cast to hide his true nature melted away.  The crown was strange, it looked like shiny black metal but it seemed as if it had organic sweeps and lines as if it had been grown.  His ears had multiple points and it was hard to tell in the light but it looked as if his skin had taken on a purplish tint.  

Once they arrived Quinn surveys the stronghold with the others.  When they mention how to sneaking into the fort he speaks up.

*"I can assist with that some.  My magic can hide us and muffle our approach."*


----------



## Lidgar (May 3, 2022)

Jack nods at Quinn. *"I like the way you think Quinn. I say we circuit the perimeter and listen at a couple of those big ol' doors. Mayhap I scamper up that tower and take a peek there too. What say ye?"*


----------



## TerraDave (May 4, 2022)

Tenibor raises an eyebrow at the crown reveal. _Someone may have gotten more than they bargained for. In any case, don't call him the bargain druid. 

I really do have to be careful when the ritual takes effect. _

He nods to the planning. *"Careful scouting is welcome. My magic may also be useful in that regard."*

He wanders about with the spellbook, occasionally moving his free hand next to one of the others *head*, or as close to it as he can get with the firbolg. 

_With this magic we will be on the clock. As none of them probably say.

(_OoC: Will try to be carefull with the timing of the ritual. Will pause if some major conversation starts to break out).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 4, 2022)

*OOC:*





TerraDave said:


> _(_OoC: Will try to be carefull with the timing of the ritual. Will pause if some major conversation starts to break out).



Cool. But, uh... what are you casting?


----------



## Blue (May 4, 2022)

The firbolg speaks softly and low, his head ducked to be near the others: *"Amongst my larger cousin they have a - a pecking order one could call it, though that grossly simplifies it.  In reality it - but that is too long of an explanation.  A social order.  While I can make myself to seem as one of these, making myself a larger type is unfortunately beyond what I can do.  Without the extra ranking, it would take a tongue as agile as a gazelle to explain you armed and armored.  I will try in an emergency, but unless you want to appear to be my slaves I suggest we try stealth first.  It seems we have various incantations offered, though the only one I have personally experienced is when the druids ask the world itself to hide you."*









*OOC:*


My guess for the ritual looking at the character sheet is Rary's Telepathic Bond.  Mostly because of the "free hand near the head".


----------



## TerraDave (May 4, 2022)

*OoC: Don't spoil my spellcasting!*


----------



## TerraDave (May 4, 2022)

As it looks like the plan is set, the wizard will finish the ritual. He will *think *more loudly than usual.

*~EVERYONE. THIS IS NOT SOUND. IT IS A THOUGHT I AM PROJECTING INTO YOUR MINDS~*

Now that he has their attention.

*~We are telepathically linked. You can project your thoughts and receive projections to and from everyone here. I recommend you practice it.~

~Once you have some control, you can decide which thoughts stay with you, and which others hear, so to speak. You do not have to see them, they may even be some great distance away, and you may still communicate.~*_Assuming no planar travel. _

*~Do not fret. We--I--cannot read your minds~ *_Well mostly cannot. You never know what will slip. 

*"*_*We can of course still speak." *He says. *"Better to do if you want the giants or someone not linked to hear."*

He puts his book away.

(OoC Rary's Telepathic Bond. Cast as a ritual).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 4, 2022)

*GM:*  Okay, you have an hour where you can all communicate telepathically at any distance. Please differentiate between things you speak aloud and things you speak by mind.


----------



## Lidgar (May 4, 2022)

~*The Guild’s magician used this on my sister and I before. Never liked it, but saw how useful it was when we scouted.~*

Jack scowls a bit while squinting at the steading. 

-*Wish she were here for this. She always liked magic more than I.~*


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 4, 2022)

As Tenibor finishes up his ritual Quinn draws a curved implement that looks like a sickle but with the blade wrapped in sack cloth.  An almost imperceptible glow like moonlight coming from a small section of the blade that is not covered tightly.  He then uses the magic Tenibor bestowed on them.

_Please gather around me.  For the earth and stars will help keep prying eyes from us but they work through me._

When everyone is gathered close enough Quinn begins to speak softly under his breath as he uses the sickle to draw patterns in the ground.  As he completes the last lines and his voice trails off there is a small pressure wave like a light gust of wind.  It moves outward from the completed pictograph stopping thirty feet from Quinn.  All within the area notice that the moonlight seems to slide off of them, leaving them in a pool of shadows.  As they move the plants and detritus shift as to avoid them and the ground itself absorbs their footfalls muffling them as they move.

_This will continue as long as Tenibor's magic so we should move with haste or lose it's boon._









*OOC:*


Casting pass without trace.

*Quinn:* AC17* HP 62/62 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 4/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 WS 2/2 GB 4/4 CO 4/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 1/1 Ba 1/1


----------



## Blue (May 4, 2022)

The firbolg nodded once, seriously, at the druid.  His voice echoed in the other's heads oddly, like the language he thought in wasn't the common tongue.

*~<Jack, will you lead the way?>~*









*OOC:*


Rary's says you don't need to share a language, so that Eoghan thinks in Sylvan shouldn't be an issue.  I've been using <> instead of "" when speaking it.  And now following TerraDave's ~~ for mental.
Eoghen Stealth (+4) with Pass without Trace (+10) now using the right dice term: 1D20+14 = [6]+14 = 20
(If you check my CoyoteCode history, I did this three times because I was using "d20" instead of "1d20" and it wasn't adding the die to it, just the modifiers.  Oops.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 4, 2022)

Two of Lord Falldur's scouts had joined the company on their journey to the steading. They would keep an eye on their progress and report to the cairn. They were Bible's old friend, the sailor Cromby, and a woman in practical riding clothes named Siersha. She had brought her horse, a short, tough-looking grey named Eon.

Cromby had told them, *"Siersha here is th'only one who can safely make it through the hills on horseback, without breakin' the horse's ankle or bein' thrown off the saddle."*









*OOC:*


The two scouts can be included in both spells without going over the target limits.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 4, 2022)

When the spellcasting was completed, the company moved toward the steading walls, careful to approach from a spot that had most of the roof obscure the view of anyone in the watchtower. They used the palisade wall itself for cover, and were able to arrive close enough to touch the outer wall without incident.

The scouts stayed in the hills, patiently watching the events unfold. Conveniently, they would also be able to warn the company should any creatures approach the steading from outside.









*OOC:*


I'll take the stealth checks just to have a general idea of how well each of you is sneaking around the outside, but unless you get in direct line-of-sight with a giant, PWoT will make it nigh-impossible for them to notice you. What's the first thing you'd like to do?


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 4, 2022)

*OOC:*


Stealth check: 1d20+17 *26*


----------



## Hriston (May 5, 2022)

Bible dons her high peaked helm, covering the auburn braids wrapped tightly round her head and fastening the strap under her chin. She also unslings her shield from her back and straps it on her left forearm.

_"No windows," _she thinks telepathically as she observes the steading,_ "but there may be another way in besides the front door. As long as we’re all magicked to prevent us getting noticed, we oughta take a look around the building for any alternative entrances.”_

Bible rubs her chin and regards the chimneys poking up through the thatched roof of the main building as they circle its perimeter, trying to puzzle out the possible location of a kitchen area from their configuration.

_"If we could get in near their kitchen, we might could find me sweet little halfling friend and break her out before she gets turned into soup and gets gobbled up by these %$@ !$@%& monsters!"_









*OOC:*


Dexterity (Stealth): 1D20+14 = [12]+14 = 26


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 5, 2022)

With the growing shadows of dusk clinging to them, and their footfalls making no sound, the company began to have a poke about the palisade wall.









*OOC:*


Couple of questions: 1) Do you make a full perimeter sweep? (You could cut its time in half by having 3 go clockwise and 3 go counter); 2) There are three gates: a) Main (near watchtower, but if you stay close to the wall they can't see you); b) south of the outbuilding on the east wall; c) west of the outbuilding on the north wall. All are barred from the inside, but it's possible to listen (or maybe peek, if there's a space between logs). Everyone who wants to can roll me a perception check, and I'll give you some info based on the relative results. Y'all have pretty high passives, so I'll be generous with basic information as well.


----------



## TerraDave (May 5, 2022)

_What does halfling taste like?_

The wizard casts mage armor and stays behind the reeve and/or the wrestler. 

The two gates near the outbuilding go into a common yard? 

*~Perhaps we all approach the nearest gate first~*

He moves quietly. He may be a bit distracted.

Stealth: 1d20(18)+12 = 30
Perception: 1d20(6)+6 = 12 

(OoC: 1st level spell cast; Maybe roasted with herbs)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 5, 2022)

*OOC:*





TerraDave said:


> The two gates near the outbuilding go into a common yard?



It appears that way, yes.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (May 5, 2022)

Valda creeps ahead with the others, looking at the palisade wall.









*OOC:*



Dexterity(Stealth): 1D20+21 = [8]+21 = 29








_"We could possibly scale the palisade, but if we need to make a hasty retreat it would be hard to do over a wall. We could try breaking through one of the gates, but there could be guards, and noise. I wonder if the tall one could trick someone into opening a gate. Maybe lure a guard out where we could jump them." _She seems to have not quite gotten down the trick to not telepathically casting her every idle thought the the bond yet.


----------



## Blue (May 5, 2022)

*~<We speak the same tongue, I can call to them,>~* the Tall One replied mentally, *~<but let us see if there is one out alone before we resort to that.>~*

He cupped his ear, listening inside for movement or speech.









*OOC:*


Perception: 1D20+9 = [9]+9 = 18
I see the die roller continues my grand tradition of rolling single digits with a 6 and a 9 so far.


----------



## Lidgar (May 5, 2022)

"*Aye," *answered Jack to Eoghan's question.

As Jack moved towards the steading, he kept a careful eye on the watchtower to see if he could catch a glimpse of any guards, angling towards where the main building and palisade joined. From there, he crept towards the main doors at the south east corner. During this time he communicates telepathically:

*~Eoghan, do you know if hill giants like to keep pets, like dogs? Worried there might be some beasties in that courtyard that can smell us.~*









*OOC:*


 Jack will listen at the front door while also inspecting the tower walls to see how difficult it may be to climb.
Sneak Roll: 1D20+13 = [10]+13 = 23
Perception: 1D20+10 = [16]+10 = 26


----------



## TerraDave (May 5, 2022)

OoC @Lidgar  does that sneak role include the +10 from the Druid's spell?


----------



## Lidgar (May 5, 2022)

*OOC:*


 oops, no. So +10 to that (total 33 stealth). Thanks.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 5, 2022)

Traveling in opposite directions along the east wall of the palisade, Jack listened at the main gate while Eoghan listened at the gate between the main steading and the outbuilding. Jack could hear someone speaking loudly in the giant tongue. Jack didn't understand giant, and at any rate the accent was thick enough (and muffled by the thick wood) that he couldn't even repeat the words to the others. But he counted four voices. He moved to the corner, where he could see the watchtower. There was one hill giant up there, who appeared to be leaning on the lookout rail, sleeping while on lookout.

Eoghan listened at the other gate. It seemed that Jack was right in his suspicions regarding pets. From growling noises, it seemed that there were some sort of dog in the yard between buildings - and quite a few of them. Tenibor stood by and wrinkled his nose at the smell.









*OOC:*


The rest of you pick which group you are with. It's pretty safe to split up, as long as no one tries to go inside yet.


----------



## TerraDave (May 5, 2022)

*~Do these gates have handles? Levers? Knobs?~*

He also looks himself. He does not ask anyone to pull a handle or lever. Not yet.


----------



## Lidgar (May 5, 2022)

*OOC:*


 Does the front gate appear to be barred? And does the tower wall look scalable? 





 

*~Sounds like we have some company behind the main gate. How well can you all climb a rope quietly?~*


----------



## TerraDave (May 5, 2022)

*~The tower is tempting. But there are potential complications.~

~As for climbing it, I might need some aid to do so. I am not vertically prepared.~*


----------



## Blue (May 5, 2022)

*~<I'm not the best at climbing though I will manage if that's our entry.  I know a few echos of True Words, ones that should help us do what we need to do.  But they last only ten minutes, and they take a fair bit out of me.  Once at the top I can conjure up a seeming of the wall on the inside, so from most angles we would not be visible.  But that would not stop the dogs from barking - or worse.>~
*








*OOC:*


I can grant Bardic Inspiration to those who can't climb well for +1d8 to a check/attack/save after you see the result within the next 10 minutes.  5 per short rest, but they have other, combat uses as well.  And all of the casters should recognize Eoghan describing a Minor Illusion.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 5, 2022)

Without trying them, the gates were almost certainly barred from the inside. There were no handles on the outside (the most probable usual method of entry would be to bang on them with an oversized fist and then wait for someone to come). Jack judged that climbing would be relatively easy - the logs were stacked side-by-side, and large - easy enough to cram hands and feet on either side of one of the smaller logs and shimmy up.









*OOC:*


Climb is Str (Athletics) dc12. Climbing gear (a hand-pick or crampons) grants advantage. Failure results in slow success (with a complication TBD). Only one roll needed per person. It is also not impossible to raise a bar (even on the inside) with thieves' tools - it's just kinda obvious from anyone watching on the inside. (You insert a wire (like a large sewing needle) and twine through a gap, feed it back to yourself, and drag it upward. This is probably pretty hard with a bar of the size they're using, but not impossible. (Thieves' Tools dc22 in this case). Then push. Wouldn't do that at the main gate, if I were you.


----------



## TerraDave (May 5, 2022)

OoC: This is so not Tenibor's thing. How tall is the tower?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 5, 2022)

*OOC:*





TerraDave said:


> OoC: This is so not Tenibor's thing. How tall is the tower?



60 Feet at its roof peak. (45 at the watch level) The palisade walls are 20 feet high.  Let's not get confused here - Jack is at the main gate near the watchtower and Eoghan and Tenibor is at the "side" gate (near the rear). The two gates are 290 feet apart (200 north-south and 90 east-west) I don't know exactly where the others are, but I would default to the south-east corner, where they can see both. If you want to move elsewhere, go ahead.

Edit: While I'm at it, I'll point out there are no less than 3 stone chimneys between the two positions. they would also not be terribly hard to climb (dc12 lots of rocks to hold onto) Ranging from 25 to 35 feet. They could be climbed down on the inside, though all 3 have smoke coming out of them...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 5, 2022)

*OOC:*


Here, let me help you get your bearings.









Spoiler: Map of Steading: Checking 2 Gates







Notes: You can just make out the character icons. Jack is down at the bottom gate, Eoghan and Tenibor up the right side by the courtyard gate. Everyone else at the bottom right corner. The watchtower is the thatch roof on the bottom left.


----------



## TerraDave (May 5, 2022)

40 feet is not _so_ high.

*~If we choose the tower, we do have the advantage of being very quiet. Perhaps one of the humans can climb up with a rope, secure it, and then the rest can carefully follow. It may also be worthwhile to intersperse the fey and the humans as we climb.~*


----------



## Shadowedeyes (May 5, 2022)

_"I can probably get up and secure a rope pretty easily, thanks to these shoes. Pretty handy, let me climb most anything. Unless they covered the walls in oil or somethin." _Valda points down at her shoes, before realizing that at least two people can't see her at the moment, before shrugging and hoping her thoughts had made things clear.









*OOC:*


I am assuming that my Slippers of Spider Climbing magic item, which grants me a climb speed equal to my walking speed, would work fine for getting up the tower or the walls pretty easily. If not, well, uhh, I guess we'll find out then.


----------



## Lidgar (May 5, 2022)

*~Sounds like a plan Valda. Let’s you and I climb the tower quick and quiet to see what our options are. Not sure how deeply that giant is sleeping, but if we’re lucky we may be able to take him out quietly and then lower a rope for the others. Unless folks have any other ideas?~*









*OOC:*


 Jack has second story work so can climb at full speed.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 5, 2022)

After telepathically formulating a starting plan, the company reconvened, hugging the southern wall under the watchtower. Valda's boots were indeed a marvel, as she practically walked up the tower's support-log, only using her hands to lean forward and stay upright. Jack went second, gripping both sides of the log, and he scrambled upward, an accomplished climber.

They slowed at the top, staying quiet. There was good news and bad news: The good news was that the hill giant on watch was dozing, leaning on the rail with his head on his massive arm, and he hadn't noticed them. The bad news was twofold: Another giant was lying on the floor, with her legs dangling into the stairwell. And between the two was a massive alarm gong, with a big mallet 



Spoiler: Watchtower


















*OOC:*





Lidgar said:


> Jack has second story work so can climb at full speed.



Right, but ya still gotta roll? Here, I'll do it for you, but next time you do it (I'm not put out - I just hate being responsible for bad rolls.) Jack's Athletics: Check: 1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22


----------



## Lidgar (May 5, 2022)

*OOC:*


 yes, held off as wasn't sure we were all on board - but will be more proactive with roles next time.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 5, 2022)

*OOC:*





Lidgar said:


> yes, held off as wasn't sure we were all on board - but will be more proactive with roles next time.



Sounds good. My overall recommendation is to post too many rolls rather than too few. I just won't use 'em if you change your mind about what you're doing if other object or have better ideas. Or if they don't apply, etc.


----------



## Lidgar (May 5, 2022)

*~Valda, let's tie my rope around this stout support pillar and lower it. The rest of you, prepare to climb up the rope carefully and quietly, we have two brutes here sawin' logs with a big gong between them.~*

Once the rope is tied and lowered, Jack will sneak past both giants to look (and listen) down the stairs.









*OOC:*



Stealth: 1D20+23 = [7]+23 = 30


Perception: 1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19


----------



## Blue (May 5, 2022)

*OOC:*


How does the rope change what you need from us?  No roll needed or grant advantage?  Or is it all on your side like a lower DC?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 5, 2022)

*OOC:*





Blue said:


> How does the rope change what you need from us?  No roll needed or grant advantage?  Or is it all on your side like a lower DC?



Climbing gear (of any appropriate sort) grants advantage. Like I said before. Failure will result in complications, but you'll eventually make it up. One roll will do, pass or fail.


----------



## Blue (May 6, 2022)

He reached back and gently brushed the thick pads of his fingers over a bandore with clean, elegant curves.



Spoiler: Bandore image









~<If any truly think the climb would be a problem, I can make you levitate.  Or, to my chagrin for forgetting, fly.>~  

When everyone else has gone, or someone gestures that it is his turn, he will climb.









*OOC:*


If anyone wants Bardic Inspiration (+d8 to one check/attack/save within the next 10 minutes, used after the roll) just take it and let me know.  Levitate (or Fly) is first come first serve, just let me know and he will use the Fochlucan Bandore to cast it.

Athletics check with advantage to Climb: 2D20.HIGH(1)+1 = [17, 4]+1 = 18

REACTION: Speech of Beast and Leaf allows firbolgs to be understood by beasts and plants, though does not understand them, and has advantage on Charisma checks with them.  Eoghan is Ready if anyone sets the dogs to barking he will calm them down in a low voice, telling them it's _all right_, that they are _good boys_, and that _we are supposed to be here_.
Speech of Beast and Leaf Persuade check with adv to calm the dogs: 2D20.HIGH(1)+13 = [11, 7]+13 = 24


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 6, 2022)

*OOC:*





Blue said:


> he will use the Fochlucan Bandore to cast it



You... you don't think that might wake a "dozing" giant fifty feet above you? Or you mean _if_ the giant wakes to get up there quick?

Also note: The 'dogs' are 400 feet away now at the other door. Sorry if I wasn't clear about it or have jumped forward without your intent. Have you had a look at the map(s)? I hope that will make things clear.


----------



## TerraDave (May 6, 2022)

When he _hears_ about the slipper-boots, Tenibor's eyes start to widen and his arms move outward. When he sees the _Bandore_ taken out, he may smack his head. But quietly,

To Valda: ~Yes, and you can do more than that--an image of a women with a sword running on a wall above her opponents flashes into her head~.

To the Firbolg of Indeterminate Names:  ~Levitate the druid. He is the one who needs to keep focus. And there is something appropriate about using _that _to levitate a druid~.

He grips the rope. Here goes.

He slips, then plummets.


----------



## TerraDave (May 6, 2022)

WAIT, he will try something.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 6, 2022)

Tenibor began to climb the rope. About halfway up, his feet slipped off the damp log and he uttered, *Whulp!"*

He swung out to one side before catching himself by slamming his feet into the wall. None of it was particularly loud - unfortunately, it was just loud enough. The dozing giant opened his eyes. put his meaty hands on the rail, and looked over saying, *"Ooh gowes dere?"*









*OOC:*


Yeah, okay, in this case the "complication" is the obvious one: You woke the giant! I'll be back to post a round-roller, but anyone who hasn't acted lately can give me some hint as to what they were up to, otherwise I'll assume "quietly waiting for your turn to climb up". Don't worry about initiative, though. We won't use it unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## TerraDave (May 6, 2022)

Or he does not!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 6, 2022)

*OOC:*





TerraDave said:


> Or he does not!



Whatchew got for me? Portents?


----------



## TerraDave (May 6, 2022)

OoC: 1 you post too fast. 2. LOL. 3. I did post WAIT first.

House A'Nora has never just relied on chance. As he starts to slip, what turns that into a wild swing brings him up several logs. He then quietly clears the rest of the distance. 

Luck reroll: 16-1: 15. 

(OoC: 1 of 3 Luck points used).


----------



## TerraDave (May 6, 2022)

As Tenibor now confidently strides the top of the tower, he examines the giant in the stairwell. How hard will it be to get past?

To *Jack*: *~Its probably safest for you to secure the mallet. ~*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 6, 2022)

For a moment, waking the Giant flashed before Tenibor's mind's eye. Fortunately, it was but the faintest whiff of inconfidence and it passed quickly as Tenibor quietly caught his feet even higher on the log than they had left. He gracefully finished the climb, with the giant still dozing.









*OOC:*


Well, _that_ was lucky! Yeah, sorry about the quick post. Your "wait came _after_ I typed all that stuff, but before I posted it! Awright. Everyone else can safely work their way up. Well, as safely as you'd expect now.


----------



## Lidgar (May 6, 2022)

*~That thing looks damn heavy. Maybe Valda can grab it? Let’s try to move down the stairs past these two louts~*









*OOC:*


 Has Jack hear or seen any down the stairs?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 6, 2022)

*OOC:*





Lidgar said:


> Has Jack hear or seen any down the stairs?



Gonna let a few others catch up and post before moving you to the stairs. You're on your way, but 'paused'. The gong's mallet is essentially a maul, though not as solidly built as a proper war-maul.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 6, 2022)

Quinn watches as Tenibor slips and catches himself.  He looks to blue and shakes his head to the wizards suggestion.

_I do not need assistance.  Save your magic Tenibor forgets that I am a druid and the form of the beasts is mine when needed._

With that Quinn takes two steps and shifts into an owl that flaps its wings and circles around the tower to land on the rail.

_In this form I can do some more scouting if anyone thinks it is prudent._









*OOC:*


I am going to wildshape into an owl.

*Quinn:* AC17* HP 62/62 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 4/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 WS 1/2 GB 4/4 CO 4/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 1/1 Ba 1/1


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 6, 2022)

As an owl, Quinn spotted a family of mice living in the thatched roof of the gatehouse. He ignored them (to their surprise) and made a circle over the watchtower roof. The only thing he saw worth noting (in this brief flyover that only included the south-western corner of the steading) was that the chimney immediately to the left of the watchtower was smoke-free. Perhaps that room was empty. The chimney was large enough to climb down the inside, though it might be tight for Eoghan.

He made note of that, but the immediate concern was the giants in the watchtower.









*OOC:*


Just @Blue Eoghan and @Hriston Bible to go up, however they want to do it, and we'll have Jack check down the stairs.


----------



## Blue (May 6, 2022)

*OOC:*


I mentioned Eoghan will go up last, or if someone waves him forward.
Here's the check again for convenience.
Athletics check with advantage to Climb: 2D20.HIGH(1)+1 = [17, 4]+1 = 18
And sorry for the confusion before the post with both the sound of the bandore and calming the dogs - you're right, I wasn't thinking about where Eoghan was now. Mea culpa, will try not to let it happen again.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 6, 2022)

*OOC:*





Blue said:


> will try not to let it happen again.



No worries. I moved things along probably a little too quickly. I'm gonna try to wait a little more for others. I may be a little overly enthusiastic, but I suppose that's better than the alternative! But yeah, rolling and saying "I go last." Is better than waiting for someone else to roll first.


----------



## Hriston (May 6, 2022)

_"After you, my good sir,"_ Bible telepathizes as she bows comically and gestures for Eoghan to climb next.

Seeing him safely to the top, she checks her surroundings to make sure nothing is following them and stows her shield. She begins to hoist herself up, hand over hand. _"Skiddle-dee-dee,"_ everyone can hear her thinking to herself as she climbs.









*OOC:*


Strength (Athletics): 1D20+9 = [2]+9 = 11


----------



## TerraDave (May 7, 2022)

Tenibor will use _mage hand_ to untie any string (rope) attaching the mallet (maul) and then float it to his hands. 

(OoC: Mage hand is just strong enough to carry a maul.)


----------



## TerraDave (May 7, 2022)

_Where is the Reeve?_


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 7, 2022)

Bible took her time getting to the top to join the others. By then, Tenibor had gently lifted the alarm gong's mallet off its hook, and floated it to himself. Valdra was ready in case either giant woke up, standing partway between them.

Jack had gone a little way down the stairs, which were three flights of fifteen feet each, with landings between each. The stairs were giant-sized, and he had to hop quietly down each step. He squeezed his way past the sleeping giantess's very fat knees and discovered two pieces of bad news: There was a third giant, who blocked the second landing, also dozing, there on the stairs.

The second piece of bad news were the ogres. Partway down, the stairs were open to the gatehouse - he could see all the way to the main gate, as well as the main doors and servant's doors of the steading. Across the floor of the gatehouse, which was stacked with crates and barrels, were four ogres. They were who he'd heard when he'd listened at the main gate. They were drinking, arguing, and gambling by throwing carved bones onto crudely-drawn squares on the gatehouse floor.









*OOC:*


Here's where everyone is at. I had to move the watchtower off of the stairs so we could see what's there. Jack is duplicated to show his position on both. From the watchtower you can't see into the gatehouse (roof is in the way) but you can from the stairs once you get past the first landing. The owl is Quinn, flying back from checking out that chimney above him.









Spoiler: Gatehouse & Watchtower][ATTACH type="full



156804[/ATTACH]


----------



## Lidgar (May 7, 2022)

*~There’s a regular happy hour down here~ *growled Jack telepathically.

~*I’m not supposin’ any of you up there found a better way in? Otherwise this is going to get messy - fast.~*









*OOC:*


 Jack will stay where he is to keep an eye on the giant and ogres, even though crouching near the knees of the passed out giant is not his idea of a good time.


----------



## Hriston (May 7, 2022)

Still looking for evidence of a kitchen and seeing Quinn flying up to the tower, Bible dons her shield and asks telepathically, _"Did you see anything interesting flying over the farmhouse, Quinn? Like, did any of those chimneys smell like there was food cooking down there?"_


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 7, 2022)

A tense moment occurred when the standing giant suddenly yawned and shifted his head to the other-side, leaning his massive weight on the railing, which groaned but held.









*OOC:*


If you're going to move on from here, you might want to do it quickly. PWoT covers your footfalls, but it's not exactly a _silence_ spell.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 7, 2022)

Quinn circles the smokeless chimney.

_It looks like there is no smoke coming from this chimney. There is a good chance the room below is empty._

He flys back over to the others.

_I think we can go down that one and be fairly safe from detection._


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 7, 2022)

*OOC:*


It is a 25' drop on the north side of the Watchtower to the roof.


----------



## TerraDave (May 7, 2022)

Tenibor will carefully peak down.

Is the stairwell open (like in the map?) Can we use a rope or just climb down/around to avoid the lower sleeping giant?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 7, 2022)

*OOC:*





TerraDave said:


> Is the stairwell open (like in the map?) Can we use a rope or just climb down/around to avoid the lower sleeping giant?



Yes, but then you would be in the guardhouse in sight of the ogres. The stairs are open to be seen once you get below the guard house roof, only obscured by supporting cross-beams.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (May 7, 2022)

Valda stays up in the guardhouse, keeping an eye on the two sleeping giants while the others discuss their next move.

_"Would it be possible to get a rope across to the roof? I have a grappling hook in my pack if that helps."_

She otherwise continues keeping watch quietly.









*OOC:*



Wisdom (Perception): 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12
Just in case it's needed. I'm going to be out of town until Sunday night, so I probably won't be posting much in that time, but don't let that hold the rest of you up.


----------



## Lidgar (May 7, 2022)

Hearing Quinn’s report, Jack creeps back up the stairs to the watchtower.

*~Valda, let’s move the rope to the other support pillar so we can get down to the roof. Once there, we can use your rope with the grappling hook to get down the chimney. Hope the big fella can fit. Let's go.~ *









*OOC:*


 Jack will untie the rope they used to get up and retie it to the support pillar near the roof. He'll then lead the party down, across the roof and to the chimney Quinn found with no smoke. Once there, he'll climb the chimney to secure Valda's rope with the grappling hook, while listening for any noises below.

Climb down rope with advantage: 2D20.HIGH(2)+4 = [1, 20]+4 = 25
Ying and yang!

Climb up chimney: 1D20+4 = [14]+4 = 18
Stealth: 1D20+23 = [1]+23 = 24
Attach grappling hook to chimney: 1D20+9 = [6]+9 = 15
Listen down the chimney: 1D20+10 = [5]+10 = 15


----------



## Lidgar (May 7, 2022)

Lidgar said:


> Hearing Quinn’s report, Jack creeps back up the stairs to the watchtower.
> 
> *~Valda, let’s move the rope to the other support pillar so we can get down to the roof. Once there, we can use your rope with the grappling hook to get down the chimney. Hope the big fella can fit. Let's go.~ *
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


 and I see I messed up the formula for the advantage roll, but will get it right next time. The climb down should be a 24.


----------



## Hriston (May 7, 2022)

_"I'm with Jack,"_ Bible thinks to the others. _"Poppin' down the chimney seems like the right idear to me. Kitchens got chimneys, and this could be one. Maybe they're keepin' the prisoners in there anyways."_

She follows Jack over to the chimney, ready to climb up and lower herself down the rope once he gives an all clear.


----------



## TerraDave (May 7, 2022)

OoC: What are the distances? From the tower to the roof? Roof to top of the chimney? Tower to the chimney?


----------



## Lidgar (May 8, 2022)

*OOC:*


 upthread the DM said 25’ down to the roof from the watchtower. So we reposition the rope we used to get up to the tower so we can lower ourselves down to the roof. We can then jaunt across the roof to the chimney that the Druid spotted. I don’t think we know how far it is from the tower to the chimney. I’m assuming the top of chimney is 10-15 feet above the roof, but again that unstated.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 8, 2022)

The company moved on from the watchtower, dropping the rope over the north side and sliding down onto the roof. Quinn-the-owl untied the rope with his beak, and Valda wound it back up while attaching her grappling hook. They followed the edge of the roof westward, to the stones of a large chimney, and Jack hopped up on it and peered down into sooty darkness. He wedged Valda's grappling hook onto an appropriate stone, and slowly lowered the rope one arm's length at a time, until he felt it softly touch bottom, about twenty-five feet down.

While Jack was doing this, the others kept watch on the giant in the watchtower, who woke, scratched his bum, took a look southward into the growing dusk, decided that it was all clear, and put his big stupid head back down on his arm. For that tense moment, everyone froze, and then continued with the task.

Quinn, still in owl form, circled silently overhead.

When Jack was done, he slid down the chimney, going hand-over-hand with the rope. He passed large build-ups of soot and an old abandoned bird's nest, which he was careful not to knock free with his feet. When he got near the bottom, he flipped around, wrapping one leg around the rope, and slowly lowered his head to the hearth, which had a fresh but unlit wood-pile.

Jack looked into a spacious room lit by the fire of an iron brazier that hung from the rafters. The walls were adorned with racks of antlers, cured animal furs and skins, and the heads of various beasts, as well as the heads of a dwarf, an elf, and three humans. Three long, giant-sized beds heaped with furs were pushed into the corners of the room, and sitting on one of them was a stone giant. A large wooden chest was pushed against the outer wall, between Jack and the giant, who was scratching at a large stone writing-slate with a chisel-like pen.









*OOC:*


It may have been hard to tell, what with the doubling up of the watchtower on the map, but you could see the distance to the chimney (15 feet north, 35 feet west from the north-west corner of the tower). I'm going to skip a bunch of rolling (at this point it's clear to me that even on a 1, the giants can't spot you with PWoT going). You _do_ need to roll to go down the chimney, but I used Jack's 18 (no need to roll to get up on the chimney, it's about 6 feet over the high-side of the roof) for him to slide down. But what to do about the stone giant? Quinn can fly down the chimney, but he'll have to roll a dc12 dexterity save at the bottom to swoop out without crashing (momentum from flying straight down - failure would be 7 damage & prone). Obviously, the giant would see this. I guess the question is: Do you _want_ to go into this room?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 8, 2022)

*OOC:*


Oh, @Lidgar, you should roll athletics for Jack if he wants to climb back up. DC is still 12, with advantage, but failure will mean knocking off soot buildup around the birds' nest, which will make a cloud of soot burst out into the room. This goes for anyone climbing down. Eoghan will have disadvantage from his size, leaving him at a straight check. Of course, you may chose to discuss other options. I guess Jack can report telepathically, and you can choose with him still down at the end of the rope.


----------



## Blue (May 8, 2022)

Eoghen paused after crossing to the chimney to send his thoghts out in responce to Jack's infiltration:  *~<We are supposed to find out what is going on - I do wonder what he is writing.  And one of the stone brethren may be an outsider.  While the chimney is a suspicion-drawing manner of entry, I could try to talk to him in the guise of a giant of the hill.  Under the assumption he wouldn't know all of them by sight or deed.  Alternatively I know an elder chant that would have a very good chance to charm him for an hour, but after that he would know his will had been shifted.>~*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 8, 2022)

Eoghan was reminded, looking down the chimney while thinking about going down, and comparing it to the Hill Giants that they had seen in the watchtower, that the only 'guise' that would be remotely believable, would be as a hill giant child. The giants themselves could scarcely get a single leg into the chimney.


----------



## TerraDave (May 8, 2022)

*~We have to start somewhere. Jack should try to stay unnoticed. Valda can go down quickly,Bible can follow then the rest of us. When the giant notices, the fight starts.~*


----------



## TerraDave (May 8, 2022)

if our tall one  has something that can take the giant out quickly, he could levitate down. 

DM: Also, sorry to keep asking, but how far down is it from the chimney top?


----------



## Lidgar (May 8, 2022)

*OOC:*


 How big is the room and how far away is the giant from the fireplace? Also interested where any exits are. 







Jack slips down into the shadows at the back of the fireplace and mentally describes the scene to the rest. He also agrees with the Wizard’s assessment - this is likely to be as good as it gets.


----------



## Blue (May 9, 2022)

*~<If there is but one, I can make him my friend for an hour.  It's a deeper chant, takes more from me, but it is still one I can do several times.  Our mission is to find out what is going on, this may be a good chance.>~*









*OOC:*


As a player I am fine with attack or Charm.  Eoghan has Charm Monster as a 4th level spell, and would be making them save with disadvantage.  If he uses this, there's no need for the disguise yet.  Remember charm is just friendly, not dominated.


----------



## TerraDave (May 9, 2022)

Blue said:


> *~<If there is but one, I can make him my friend for an hour.  It's a deeper chant, takes more from me, but it is still one I can do several times.  Our mission is to find out what is going on, this may be a good chance.>~*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_OK, that would be impressive. *~*_*You should levitate down and charm that giant. I will be right behind you~*

(Assuming its not more than 30 feet to the floor) After the tall one makes his way down, the wizard will get a line of sight to the bottom and disappear in silvery mist. He will reappear at the bottom. (Contingent Misty Step).


----------



## Lidgar (May 9, 2022)

*~I say we go with the big one’s plan to get this stone monolith on our side. The longer we can escape notice and assess our surroundings, the better. However, the rest of you need to be ready to drop down the chimney on the double if things go bad. I’ll watch his back and the exits when he starts the chant, assuming he can get his big frame down the chute without causing a ruckus.~*

Jack pressed himself near the side of the chimney to make space for Eoghan.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 9, 2022)

As Jack tried to squish himself to the side of the chimney, he realised that there would be no way that Eoghan would fit past him. It was going to be something of a feat getting the Tall One down the chimney as it was. Perhaps it would be better if he went back up. It was either that or to exit the hearth and see if he couldn't roll behind the large chest, or failing that, parley with the giant while Eoghan came down.

Tenibor had a look down the chimney himself. It was exactly the distance that he knew he could fey-step. He was confident he could join them quickly should he be needed.









*OOC:*


Ought to give this a try, sure. Eoghan is going to have to make a straight-up dc12 athletics check to climb down, 17 if Jack stays inside. Failure will result in knocking some built-up soot (and probably that bird's nest) down ahead of himself, causing an eruption of soot into the room (and quite a lot of coughing). He will also land prone and take 7 bludgeoning damage. If Jack is there, they'll both take the damage and land prone if Eoghan fails the roll. If he makes it, then He can pop out of the fireplace, a little sooty but otherwise fine, and announce himself with Jack still inside.


----------



## Lidgar (May 9, 2022)

Once firmly pressed against the wall, Jack looked up and saw the face of the giant kin looming large in the chimney opening. *~You really are a big one, aren't you?~*, he tried thinking to himself but instead broadcasting to the others.

*~Well, better make space. Time to test my luck.~* Jack then tumbled from the fireplace to towards the large chest.









*OOC:*


Acrobatics: 1D20+5 = [17]+5 = 22

Stealth: 1D20+23 = [10]+23 = 33


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 9, 2022)

Quinn continues his slow circle of the compound.  He listens to the others plan as he scans for any form of dangers.

_I will keep an eye out up here until it is safe for me to enter._

With that Quinn makes a larger circle over the fort looking for any signs that they have been discovered.









*OOC:*


Perception check w/ advantage from owl form: 2d20k1+9 *29*

I will also be ready to fly down if there is trouble.  Rolling dex save just in case.

Dex save to fly down chimney: 1d20+3 *14*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 9, 2022)

Jack dove out of the fireplace and rolled behind the large chest. The wooden slats of the floor kindly kept themselves silent as they took his weight. He sat there, with his back to the chest, trying to control his breathing as he listened for any sign that the giant had noticed him. He could hear the giant scratching away at his slate, oblivious to his presence.









*OOC:*


For those asking for room details: Here's where it's at: (Note: Only Jack is in the room, and everyone else is on the roof. The chimney is 30 feet down, though the roof is only 25 feet to the ground outside. As you can see, you're at the southwest corner of the steading. The Watchtower's corner can be seen bottom right.)









Spoiler: Map of Guest Quarters


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 9, 2022)

Quinn did a flyover that encircled the entire steading. He took note of the largest "chimney" (not a chimney in fact, but a mud-and-wooden hole above a large open room with a grand bonfire below. The room was occupied, based on the nose, but Quinn couldn't see in with all the smoke from the bonfire). He noted the kitchen fires based on the smell coming from two smoking chimneys. He stayed high overhead when passing by the dire wolves, and he noted the only other chimney that did not show signs of a fire - the outbuilding's north-east corner. Flying over the spot that they had begun, the gatehouse, and the watchtower, he returned to the company.









*OOC:*


This flyover will take awhile, so we'll have to see where things are at by the time Quinn returns. Eoghan will need to roll (detailed above) to get down without alerting the Stone Giant, (and making a mess). Then Tenibor can safely TP down. Valda and Bible will have to climb, but they'll have advantage, unlike Eoghan, so hopefully they won't cause a ruckus. Oh! Here's a flyover map!









Spoiler: Flyover Map

















*OOC:*


Map Key: 1) Where the party first arrived; 2) The gatehouse (4 ogres); 3) Watchtower (3 sleeping hill giants); 4) The guestroom chimney (1 writing stone giant) PCs are HERE!; 5) Great Hall bonfire chimney; 6) Kitchen chimneys; 7) Courtyard (4 dire wolves); 8) Outbuilding (smokeless chimney)


----------



## Blue (May 10, 2022)

Eoghan intoned a syllable of a True Word to fortify himself, then climbed down the chimney.  Misguided by the narrowness he attempted to brace himself against both walls but could not get a proper grip and began to slip.  He felt the syllable reverberate in his bones, more solid then this tumbling form, and without concious consideration waited one beat, two beats then reached out to stop his descent...









*OOC:*


First he gave himself bardic inspiration in ase he needs it at some point.  Then attempted to climb down.
STR (Athletics) to climb down the chimney: 1D20+1 = [5]+1 = 6
Missed there was a rope for advantage in the chimney.  Other half of advantage.: 1D20+1 = [3]+1 = 4
When that went poorly, he called upon the inspiration to add to his climb check.  Was hoping to keep it for a persuasion.
Bardic Inspiration: 1D8 = [7] = 7

Total Athletic check = 6 + 7 = 13.  Not sure if that succeeds or fails.

Eoghen AC 15 HP 75/75 PP 19 HD 9/9 BI 4/5 SSdc17 4/4 3/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 dm1/1 ds1/1 HS4/4


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 10, 2022)

The deep rumbling of the True Word helped Eoghan to save face. In the event, he did not dislodge the large build-up of soot around the old bird's nest, and instead passed safely by. He was a bit sooty, sure, but he ducked under the mantle (in spite of it being a very very large fireplace, he was still tall for it) and stepped out into the room. Tenibor stepped sideways into a fold where the feywild rubbed on the mortal realm, and stepped back out, arriving just behind Eoghan at the hearth.

Bible and Valda would have to climb down, and Quinn was still out circling the steading.

The giant looked up from his slate, and paused as if he wasn't sure if he should speak or reach for a weapon.









*OOC:*


In that beat, it's up to Eoghan. @Blue ?


----------



## Blue (May 10, 2022)

*::Wait a moment, Friend, and listen,::* Eoghan stated in the giantish tongue, *::You may enjoy this.::*

He echoed what he says over the mental link as he pulled out his bandore, obviously an instrument and not a weapon, and began to play and sing.

*::A bit unorthodox, but we both know things are messy sometimes.  What is your name?  What brings you to visit?::
*
Eoghan walked closer with a relaxed stride, idly strumming.









*OOC:*


I used :: for " around speech in Giant, let me know if you had a different preference and I will change it.
The Fochlucan Bandore grants disadvantage on spells that charm, which this is.  I'm not 100% sure how you want me to reverse this so I'll just give you all of the relevant numbers.
My save DC is normally 17 (+4 Proficiency, +5 Charisma).  Here's a roll with advantage with the +9.
Charm Monster with disadvantage on saves, reversed: 2D20.HIGH(1)+9 = [20, 14]+9 = 29
The first was a nat 20, the best I can roll, so my guess is he's charmed and I continued with that just to keep things moving.

*Eoghen* AC 15 HP 75/75 PP 19 HD 9/9 BI 4/5 SSdc17 4/4 3/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 dm1/1 ds1/1 HS4/4


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 10, 2022)

The giant sat back on the beds big furs and enjoyed the entertainment that had suddenly appeared in his room. He answered, ::*I am Utharn, assistant to Laerthar, emissary to Thane Arnak. We are here to oversee our part of the alliance.::*










*OOC:*


Man, the roller is being generous, for the most part. (Of course, there is a lot of 'advantage' around). Sure, that crit would be the same as if I rolled a 1 on the save. Charmed he is.


----------



## TerraDave (May 10, 2022)

Tenibor tries to avoid drawing attention to himself.

To the shorter giant  ~I may be your servile advisor. ~

He understands Giantish and tries to makes sense of what is being said (check below). Also, confirming that it is a "stone" giant. Also, also  ~Firbolg emissary?~

roll 10 on history for an 18.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 10, 2022)

Tenibor watched and listened as Eoghan first played for, and then spoke to the Stone Giant. Thane Arnak was a name that Tenibor had heard, the king of a band of stone giants from a crag-warren somewhere in the Lofty Mountains. Arnak was not known to cause trouble for the smaller folk - a fair and just thane by all reports.


----------



## Lidgar (May 10, 2022)

Jack stays hidden behind the chest, keeping an eye on the doors while soaking in his surroundings. *~Best to let these folk with wiser tongues do the talking,~ *he thinks not quite to himself.


----------



## TerraDave (May 10, 2022)

_But alliance has to mean alliance with these horrible, marauding giants. There is a mystery here. _

This the sort of thing that excites him, though he tries to contain himself.  He knows that the firbolg is in a better position to speak, for several reasons.

*~His kind seeking an alliance with the murderous hill giants is strange indeed.~*


----------



## Blue (May 10, 2022)

*::Indeed, mighty Utharn, the alliance.  Where has Nostra upheld the expectations, and where has he fallen short?::*

In his head, after Eoghan translated everything the giant was saying he added,* ~<We were told that mixed bands of giants were marauding, but an alliance with observers feels more formal.>~*


----------



## Hriston (May 11, 2022)

Not wanting to startle Utharn with too much unexpected company, Bible waits by the chimney, careful to stay out of sight of the watchtower and ready to leap down the rope as soon as she is needed in the room below.

Hearing Quinn's description of his flyover in her mind, Bible grows hopeful that the kitchen fires will lead them to her halfling friend before she becomes a meal.

_"Well, blow me down!"_ she thinks mostly to herself, but everyone can hear her, _"them doors in the stoney giant's cabin might jusk lead us in the right direction. An' if we can't get through that-a-way, then perhaps we can go up an' over this here roof and get in through that door in the wolf yard." _

_"Gettin' past them wolves without them makin' a !$ !$% ruckus though. Hmmm,"_ she thinks and scratches the back of her neck as her mood turns grim.


----------



## TerraDave (May 12, 2022)

Tenibor waits for the emissaries response.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 12, 2022)

*"It is not my place to say."* answered the stone giant, *"You will have to speak to Laerthar, who is at the feast."*









*OOC:*


I know it probably sounds like a cop-out on my part, but he has reason to keep his opinions to himself.


----------



## TerraDave (May 12, 2022)

*~Laerthar is at the feast.~

~There is a feast happening in the steading right now. An ambassador of the stone giants is at the feast. Who else is at the feast?~*

He will let the implications of all this digest.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (May 12, 2022)

Valda paces on the roof while hearing the descriptions of the negotiations in her head. Although she's managed to get a handle on not projecting every thought at this point through the bond, it's fairly obvious that she almost wants a fight. However, while not exceptionally clever, she has survived this long by not charging blindly. Take every advantage and never fight fair. So she waits, ready to go down the chimney when the coast is clear, or if hostilities break out.

_"Maybe we could feed something to the wolves to get past them. If this way doesn't seem like it will work out."_


----------



## Lidgar (May 12, 2022)

*~Mayhaps we serve these lads a little dessert. Wonder how many there are?~* mutters Jack mentally to the rest after hearing the translation from the wizard.


----------



## Blue (May 12, 2022)

*::Good idea Utharn, I will speak to Laerthar.::, then offhandly adds, ::Is he expected back soon?::*

The firbolg walked closer, the resting his back against the corner as he keeps strumming.  He took the opportunity not just for Utharn to answer, but to send a thought to his allies.

*~<While this chant will keep him friendly, it does not make him any of your friend, or make him less friends with others.  But after the hour chimes, he will know what I have done.  Once we have what we want from him we may want to put him down.  I'm attempting to draw his attention from the chimney.>~*

Once he settled himself comfortably, he nods at Utharn and continued.

*::Are there other emissaries here or is Thane Arnak the only one with such foresight?::*









*OOC:*


Moving to the top left corner, J68, to get Utharn to look at him instead of the chimney, plus hopefully his playing will cover any incidental sounds.  When walking past the doors, did they open inward or outward?


----------



## TerraDave (May 13, 2022)

When the stone giant assistant looks away, Tenibor will create an illusion of the wood pile _in front _of the wood pile.

*~We will have no better chance to enter the steading then now. This is the moment to come down. Our magic will make this easier.~

~Come down the chimney.~*

When the giant looks back AND realizes something is off, Tenibor will say in Giantish: *"My fellow retainers are emerging from the fey realm."*

(OoC: Minor Illusion cantrip)


----------



## Hriston (May 13, 2022)

Hearing the talk of feasting, Bible's concern for her small friend's welfare grows suddenly urgent.

_"Wait up!"_ she interjects telepathically. _"Ask him if he's seen any prisikners and if so, where they're bein' kept an' if they're on the menu."_

She eyes the large column of smoke rising from the smoke-hole in the roof looming over them. 

_"I'll betcha tha's where it's happening,"_ her thoughts echo as she estimates the distance from where she stands to the room she imagines is beneath the smoke-hole. _"We may not have enough time if they're feastin' there already."_

She regards the rope dangling down into the chimney before her, feeling a twitch as she suppresses an urge to run to the smoke-hole and leap down to her friend's rescue.

*"She's countin' on me,"* she mutters to herself under her breath as she grips the rope and descends carefully and quietly into the stone giant's chamber, *"an' I ain't gonna let her down."*









*OOC:*


Strength (Athletics): 2D20.HIGH(1)+9 = [16, 5]+9 = 25


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 13, 2022)

Utharn had seen Tenibor, but had overlooked him as a servant, quite literally beneath his notice. It was only the power of Eoghan's magic that had him treating the Firbolg as an equal. Hearing now that the elf was bringing more 'retainers from the feywild' he began to ask questions, *"I am surprised that one so low on the Ordning as yourself has been summoned to join the alliance. I assume that your retainers missed their mark when transporting you, or you would not have arrived in this room, but the great hall itself?"*

He stood, towering over them, even Eoghan. In spite of being much more slender, he made the hill giant they had seen at the watchtower seem positively short. He answered Eoghan's question boldly, *"Thyffon is here to speak for the Skyejotun, but I do not think that Nosnra has the diplomatic skills to keep him."*









*OOC:*


That would be a cloud giant.


----------



## Blue (May 13, 2022)

Eoghan turned toward Tenibor and barked out in a hard tone unlike heard from the firbolg before: *::The portal was sloppy, we disturbed this one.  We will deal with this later.::*

Followed mentally with *~<Abject appologies.>~*.

The firbolg bowed his head to the stone giant before continuing *::As you say mighty Utharn, we are lower than even our hill cousins in the Ordning -- a fact making any call folly to ignore, even when just whispered.  But by that same ranking, it surprises me that Laerthar and, dare I pronounce his name, Thyffon, would be here.  Why would one of the Skyejotun lower themselves?::*

Head bent, both to watch his fingering and to show proper respect to a stone giant, Eoghan sent thoughts like arrows to his companions.

*~<I could ask this giant of stone to bring us to the feast hall and introduce us as emissaries from the feywild.  They would know of us, but if we are careful might be able to find out all about their plans and then sneak away.  But we have less than an hour before this one knows he has been charmed.  Or, we may take him out and continue infiltrating while they feast.>~*









*OOC:*


Our mission was to gather information.  But from a player side with only a few of the characters speaking Giant I doubt that would be a satisfying direction for us as a whole.  So while Eoghan made the suggestion, as a player I think we'll have more fun if we go a different route where we all get more spotlight.  We got a lot of information about the alliance, including the stone giant thane who wouldn't normally do this, and that even cloud giants are involved.  Oh, and most are at a feast right now so it's our best time to infiltrate.  Not sure if there's much more to get out of him.


----------



## Lidgar (May 13, 2022)

*~I say enough talk. We got what we could outa this fella, and it's time for him to take a long nap,~ *Jack conveys to the others.

With his back still leaning against the large chest, The Knife quietly pulls out his crossbow and places a bolt in it...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 13, 2022)

While his attitude was still friendly, the giant was beginning to ask Eoghan questions that would eventually prove difficult to lie about. It was obvious to Eoghan that there was a lot of complex giant-related politics involved, and while this assistant to the stone giant emissary seemed to know a lot of giant politics, he either didn't know much specifics, or wouldn't speak of them to a lower caste. Either way, they had what they could get for now.

Now it was time to end this, as quickly and quietly as possible.









*OOC:*


Okay, here's my 'Round-Roller'. When you see me say "Begin Round X" you can post a turn. I will resolve stuff in whatever order I find easiest, and then I'll post another one that will tell you "End Round X; Begin Round Y" and then you can post your next turn. I hope that makes sense. Please audit my status-bar for your character. I may not have kept up with spells cast.






        *GM:*  *Encounter:* Steading Guest Quarters
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) *Difficult Terrain:* Beds; *Visibility:* Dim (Brazier); *Cover:* Woodpile





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 85/85 HD 9/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 75/75 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 4/4 3/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 BI 5/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 3/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 62/62 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 4/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 WS 1/2 GB 4/4 CO 4/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 1/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 56/56 HD 9/9 PP16* SSdc16 3/4 3/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 WoMM 7/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 83/83 HD 9/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 4/4 RS 4/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Stone Giant* AC17 HP126/126 PP14* (Surprised)


        *GM:*  *Begin Round One*


----------



## Lidgar (May 13, 2022)

*OOC:*


 I assume the stone giant has a 15' reach? And I take it that Jack is positioned near a wood pile, not a chest.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 13, 2022)

*OOC:*


I forgot to mention @Shadowedeyes I assume that Valda climbed down (I rolled a 23 for her, so no worries about her knocking the bird's nest free. She's at the bottom, but still in the fireplace.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 13, 2022)

Lidgar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I assume the stone giant has a 15' reach? And I take it that Jack is positioned near a wood pile, not a chest.











*OOC:*


Huh, yes. Looking back I thought the chest was between the fireplace and the bed, but it's between the two beds. (The map is currently more zoomed in than I had it.) At some point I realized that that was a wood-pile, but it didn't click until you mentioned it here that Jack had been hiding behind a chest. Let's retcon to this: He has his _eye_ on the chest, but is hiding behind a woodpile. There.


----------



## Blue (May 13, 2022)

Eoghan strolled away from the stone giant toward his "retainer", each pace counted to get what he thought was outside the grasp of the giant's long arm.

*~<Now.>~*

He turned towards the giant twice his height.
*
::Utharn, you sheep-eyed second-fiddle excuse for an observer.  You aren't fit to carve into mince pies.  I am done with thee.::*, along with a discordant chord on the bandore to lose an empowered jape that enraged the target, basic for any trained lorecaller.

He then backpedaled even more, watching the giant closely and ready to invoke a syllable of a True Word if need be to shift reality a touch.









*OOC:*


Eoghan is going to try to get out of melee range before the start of combat, say to Q70.  If Utharn is already hostile, please ignore all movement - he'll stay where he is.
He then casts Vicious Mockery, the reserve save is a 21, and if it hits it does *5 damage* and *imposes disadvantage* on the next attack roll.
Vicious Mockery reverse save & damage: 1D20+9 = [12]+9 = 21
2D4 = [2, 3] = 5
Then he will continue to back up, to S70.

REACTION: He is preparing to use Silvery Barbs as a reaction *if the giant would hit an ally*.  This would *force a reroll*, and *grant advantage* on the next attack/check/save to one ally, which would be *Reeve Bible*.

Also note I have already used a Bardic Inspiration and a 4th level spell, adjusting my quick reference below:
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 75/75 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 4/4 3/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 BI 4/5


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 13, 2022)

As Jack quietly loaded his crossbow, and Valda arrived safely (and quietly) in the fireplace, Eoghan made his shift, wandering away from the giant, he suddenly played a discordant note and insulted the giant, who stood, suddenly silently enraged as the charm spell ended.









*OOC:*


Oh yeah, he's mad. But also suprised. Jack can safely shoot him.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 13, 2022)

Quinn hears the mental shout of now, swoops down the chimney pulling up just in time to avoid the hearth and mantle.  He soars into the room flying to the right side away from the giant.  As he nears the beds he drops his animal form landing on two feet.  At the same instant the druid raises his sickle and speaks softly.  A point of light grows at the tip of the implement and streaks towards the giant striking it and sheathing it in a faint glimmer like star light.









*OOC:*


I will use my full 60 ft of movement to fly down the chimney and into the room to U70.
Using my bonus action to drop wild shape.
Casting Guiding Bolt with my Star Map.
Guiding bolt attack and damage: 1d20+10 *21* 4d6 *12*

Next attack against the giant has advantage.

Quinn AC17* HP 62/62 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 4/4 3/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 WS 1/2 GB 3/4 CO 4/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 1/1 Ba 1/1


----------



## Lidgar (May 13, 2022)

Hearing the chanter's command, Jack grins. He then expertly dodges out of the giant's reach to take a position between the two beds (and conveniently, next to the large chest). Aiming his crossbow at his quarry, he is momentarily distracted by an owl swooping out of the fireplace and into the room.

*~What the...?~*, he spurts mentally before realizing it's Quinn, who transforms beside him and lances the giant with a bolt of magical energy. His smile broadens as he lets his bolt fly at the now glowing target.









*OOC:*


 Jack uses cunning action to disengage if needed (he was behind cover, but just in case) and then moves 30 ft to U71, adjacent to the Quinn.   
Sneak attack with light crossbow at advantage: 2D20.HIGH(1)+10 = [12, 17]+10 = 27
1D8+6+5D6 = [2]+6+[5, 2, 2, 4, 1] = 22

*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 3/3 Ammo 19/20


----------



## Hriston (May 14, 2022)

Drawing her gleaming longsword as she emerges from the fireplace, the Reeve crosses the room in front of the giant and takes up a position between the giant and the door.

*::Sorry Utharn,::* she says with a distinctly hill giant accent, *::this is the end for you.::*

Raising her shield to guard herself against her taller opponent, she thrusts upward at the giant twice in quick succession.









*OOC:*


Bible's position is M68.

Longsword: 1D20+10 = [10]+10 = 20
1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19

Damage: 1D8+8 = [7]+8 = 15
1D8+8 = [8]+8 = 16


----------



## TerraDave (May 14, 2022)

But those giant size beds, and those earings...oh well.

*~The woodpile that is not a woodpile is still in front of the hearth~ *he broadcasts to everyone, including *Jack*.

Not that it will matter much. This should not take long. He will take a step back to R72.

The end tolls for the stone giant.

(Toll the dead, cantrip. Wisdom DC16 for half (with potent cantrip). Damage 16. Edit: this assumes that the giant got hit by at least one of those attacks )
(Tenibor has also used 1 2nd level spell for Misty Step).


----------



## Shadowedeyes (May 14, 2022)

Valda rushes out of the fireplace, taking an opposite side to Bible to help corral the giant's movements. She takes some quick swipes at the giant's legs with only the slightest of grins on her face.









*OOC:*


I doubt these are hitting, but I rolled damage just in case.
+1 Longsword Attack Rolls: 1D20+9 = [5]+9 = 14
1D20+9 = [3]+9 = 12

+1 Longsword Damage: 1D8+7 = [4]+7 = 11
1D8+7 = [1]+7 = 8


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 14, 2022)

An owl burst out of the fireplace and became Quinn, who shot the giant with a glowing bolt of starlight, which surrounded the giant in a twinkling sheen. Jack dove from behind the woodpile to a safer distance near the far wall and fired his crossbow, which struck the giant square in the chest.

*"Betrayer!"* bellowed Utharn, still speaking only to Eoghan, *"I knew one who treats with so many small folk could not be trusted!"*

He reached for his club, but quickly became surrounded by Bible and Valda, who lay into him from both sides. The giant's head was high enough that he had to stoop under the support beams, some twenty feet up. He reached out and unhooked the iron brazier that hung from a beam and swung it from its chain like a flail, spilling hot coals around him that began to set fire to his bed.

He slammed the heavy brazier into the wall over bible's head, and then swung it around, dropping it on Valda. Eoghan tried to send a warning but it was too late, and the hot iron struck her, knocking her back a step. The blow would surely have crushed a smaller person, but Valda was every bit as tough as she looked and she only grunted and stepped forward.









*OOC:*


Eoghan did 5; Quinn did 12; Jack did 22; Tenibor did 8; Bible did 31; Valda missed and took 19 bludgeoning. There's a fire growing on the bed.





 


Spoiler: Rolls



Toll the Dead
dc16 Wis Save: 1D20+4 = [14]+4 = 18 made it
Stone Giant
Attack w/disadvantage from VM: 2D20.LOW(1)+6 = [10, 6]+6 = 12 miss
Attack w/reroll from Silvery Barbs 2D20.LOW(1)+6 = [14, 15]+6 = 20
3D8+6 = [4, 4, 5]+6 = 19


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 14, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Steading Guest Quarters
     


Spoiler: Map






(General Features) *Difficult Terrain:* None; *Visibility:* Dim (Dusk); *Cover:* Walls





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 85/85 HD 9/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 75/75 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 4/4 3/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 BI 4/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 3/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 62/62 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 4/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 WS 1/2 GB 3/4 CO 4/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 1/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 56/56 HD 9/9 PP16* SSdc16 3/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 WoMM 7/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 64/83 HD 9/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 4/4 RS 4/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Stone Giant* AC17 HP 47/126 PP14*


        *GM:*  *End Round One; Begin Round Two*


----------



## Blue (May 14, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Toll the Dead
> dc16 Wis Save: 1D20+4 = [14]+4 = 18 made it
> Stone Giant
> Attack w/disadvantage from VM: 2D20.LOW(1)+6 = [10, 6]+6 = 12 miss
> ...











*OOC:*


The spell Silvery Barbs triggers:  "1 reaction, which you take when a creature you can see within 60 feet of yourself succeeds on an attack roll, an ability check, or a saving throw"

If the attack with disadvantage was a miss, Silvery Barbs would never have triggered to force a reroll.  It's like Shield, it goes off on a success not just on a roll.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 14, 2022)

Blue said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The spell Silvery Barbs triggers:  "1 reaction, which you take when a creature you can see within 60 feet of yourself succeeds on an attack roll, an ability check, or a saving throw"
> ...











*OOC:*


Yeah, I got that, thanks. I rolled it like disadvantage to save time. If the first roll had missed, you wouldn't have needed to use Silvery Barbs. One of the nice things about rolling advantage or disadvantage on Coyote is being able to tell the order of the rolls by reading left-to-right. The second roll's the reroll, but both rolls hit.


----------



## Hriston (May 15, 2022)

Encouraged by the stone giant's moment of uncertainty, Bible once again lunges in to stab him with her longsword.









*OOC:*


Longsword, +1, attack with advantage: 2D20.HIGH(1)+10 = [5, 4]+10 = 15

Longsword, +1, attack: 1D20+10 = [1]+10 = 11


----------



## Lidgar (May 15, 2022)

Jack calmly, almost mechanically, reloads his crossbow. *˜The faster he goes down, the better.˜*









*OOC:*



Ranged sneak attack with light crossbow: 1D20+10 = [14]+10 = 24
1D8+5+5D6 = [1]+5+[1, 4, 4, 2, 6] = 23


----------



## Blue (May 15, 2022)

*::Slug-witted brute, thick thews does not make you better than anyone,::* Eoghan called out in his deep voice.

And again, he prepared to try to twist fate with a rightly timed syllable.









*OOC:*


*Vicious Mockery*, 20 on the reverse WIS save, for *4 psychic damage* and *disadvantage on next attack* if successful.
Vicious Mockery reverse save & damage: 1D20+9 = [11]+9 = 20
2D4 = [3, 1] = 4
REACTION: Silvery Barbs if ally hit.  Forces reroll, and grants advantage to an ally - Jack now.

*Eoghan* AC15 HP 75/75 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 3/4 3/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 BI 4/5
(Reduced for 1st round Silvery Barbs usage.)

Folks, Eoghan's spells are more suited for multiple foes.  For a single target he's focusing on messing up their ability to attack while we just wear him down.  BTW, he can also use Silvery Barbs against a successful save, so if anyone has an important spell to deliver let him know.


----------



## TerraDave (May 16, 2022)

The end still tolls for the stylish stone giant. (Including the brazier attack.)

(Toll the dead, cantrip. Wisdom DC16 for half (with potent cantrip). Damage 18.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 16, 2022)

Though the giant was able to defend himself against bible by swinging the brazier's chain across her sword's strike-path, he took a quarrel from Jack's crossbow high on his thigh. *::Rogho! Assist me!::* he bellowed.

Suddenly, the door swung in, knocking Bible hard from behind. (OOC: dc21 Str (Athletics) check or she's pushed 10 feet). Outside was a wide hallway, dimly lit. A wide, stocky boulder-like rock creature was trying to force its way into the room.









*OOC:*


Jack did 23; Eoghan did 4. Bible missed. Giant missed. Galeb Duhr is at the door. 
Still half the party to go.








Spoiler: Rolls



Galeb Duhr
Athletics Check (shove) vs BIble: 1D20+8 = [13]+8 = 21
Stone Giant
Brazier vs Bible (with dis from VM): 2D20.LOW(1)+6 = [20, 5]+6 = 11 Miss
Brazier vs Valda: 1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11 miss. Silvery Barbs not needed.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (May 16, 2022)

Still able to feel some of the burning embers from the brazier she had been struck with, Valda wants some retribution, again attempting to attack the giant.









*OOC:*



+1 Longsword Attack Rolls: 1D20+9 = [17]+9 = 26
1D20+9 = [19]+9 = 28

+1 Longsword Damage Rolls: 1D8+7 = [7]+7 = 14
1D8+7 = [1]+7 = 8


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 16, 2022)

Quinn hears the giant bellow and watches as the door bursts in.  He raises his sickle and makes some gestures reminiscent of a flame and speaks an incantation.  At the completion of the spell a burst of light and heat flare up as a fire springs to life under the new threat.









*OOC:*


Casting the Create Bonfire cantrip on the same square as the Galeb Duhr.  I couldn't figure out how you wanted us to do the reverse save roll so it needs to make a DC 18 Dex save or take Create bonfire damage: 2d8 *3*.

Pass Without Trace drops as I am now concentrating on Create Bonfire.


----------



## Hriston (May 17, 2022)

*"@*!$&% $%*&!"* Bible exclaims as the brazier's thick chain nearly wrenches the sword from her grasp and the door suddenly slams into her.

*::Whoa there, Rogho, I ain't no pushover!::* she yells out in Hill Giant as she digs in her feet and tries to stand her ground.









*OOC:*


Strength (Athletics): 1D20+9 = [20]+9 = 29


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 17, 2022)

Bible managed to hold her ground and she held one of the two large doors nearly closed. The stone-creature could not fit through to get into the room and it struggled, reaching around the door. Quinn sent a small flame that grew into a full-on fire under the creature, and it stomped at it uncomfortably. Then it seemed to hum a deep rumbling sound that Eoghan recognized as a very old note, with layers steeped in old earth magic. Suddenly stones from the fireplace fell out onto the floor, rolled, then twisted into four miniature versions of the elemental creature. They acted on its behalf, rushing in to defend the giant.

These may have been small compared to the giant or the big elemental creature, but they were still big stones that rumbled across the floor. Most of the group were able to hold them off, for now, but one struck Tenibor hard in the shin while the elf mage conjured another durge-like note that shattered the giant's determination. Valda did some fancy footwork, avoiding a rolling rock under her while she thrust her longsword at the giant and avoided his swinging chain. She plunged her sword deep, and the giant fell to the ground with an enormous thud.









*OOC:*


Tenibor did 18 & Valda did 22 to the giant, killing him.; Quinn did 3 to the Galeb Duhr. A mini Galeb Duhr did 7 to Tenibor. The rest missed.









Spoiler: Rolls



Stone Giant vs Tenibor
dc16 wis Save: 1D20+4 = [6]+4 = 10 fail
Mini Galeb Duhrs!
MGD1 Slam vs Tenibor: 1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16 for 1D6+3 = [4]+3 = 7
MGD2 Slam vs Quinn: 1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10
MGD3 Slam vs Jack: 1D20+6 = [2]+6 = 8
MGD4 Slam vs Valda: 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14 miss
Galeb Duhr 
dc18 dex Save vs Quinn's Flame: 1D20+2 = [14]+2 = 16 fail


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 17, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Steading of the Hill Giant Chief
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) *Difficult Terrain:* Beds; *Visibility:* Dim (Fires); *Cover:* Woodpile





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 85/85 HD 9/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 75/75 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 4/4 3/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 BI 4/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 3/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 62/62 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 4/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 WS 1/2 GB 3/4 CO 4/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 1/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 49/56 HD 9/9 PP16* SSdc16 3/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 WoMM 7/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 64/83 HD 9/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 4/4 RS 4/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Stone Giant* AC17 HP 0/126 PP14* (Dead)
*Galeb Duhr* AC16 HP 85/85 PP14*t
*Mini Galeb Duhr* AC15 HP35ea PP12*t
-*MGD1* 35/35; *MGD2* 35/35; *MGD3* 35/35; *MGD4* 35/35


        *GM:*  *End Round Two; Begin Round Three*


----------



## Lidgar (May 17, 2022)

Jack curses as one of the boulders from the fireplace rolls towards him. *~What fowl magic do these giants command?~ *In a flash, he drops his crossbow and draws The Knife. "*What I'd give for a sledge right about now," *he mutters to Quinn as he slashes at the rock creature in frustration.









*OOC:*



Sneak attack versus MGD #3: 1D20+10 = [2]+10 = 12
1D4+6+5D6 = [2]+6+[1, 3, 5, 1, 3] = 21







*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 3/3 Ammo 18/20


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 17, 2022)

Jack's knife sparked harmlessly off the back of the smaller rock-creature as if it were simply a fireplace stone, and not some strange elemental monster, which suddenly leaped up and cracked him in the head before falling back to the floorboards with a _thump_.









*OOC:*


Jack missed, but it got him back for 8.









Spoiler: Rolls



MiniGD3 vs Jack
Slam Attack: 1D20+5 = [14]+5 = 19 for 1D6+3 = [5]+3 = 8[/ooc]


----------



## Lidgar (May 17, 2022)

*OOC:*


 Regarding silvery barbs - since it didn't activate, Jack didn't have advantage on that attack, correct? I'm not familiar with the text of that spell.


----------



## TerraDave (May 17, 2022)

Tenibor is annoyed.

As a free action he will ask himself: what in Hades are these things!? What sort of attacks can hurt them?

(Arcana 14)


----------



## Blue (May 17, 2022)

*OOC:*





Lidgar said:


> Regarding silvery barbs - since it didn't activate, Jack didn't have advantage on that attack, correct? I'm not familiar with the text of that spell.



Correct.  It's a reaction spell like Shield but with a bit wider selection of critria (successful hit, save or ability check, and not self-only).  If it goes off it forces a reroll from the target and a grants advantage to an ally.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 17, 2022)

Tenibor was understandably frustrated, having been struck in the shin, which hurt, and the thing was about to come at him again. He thought about what he could observe about its animation, and his knowledge of elementals. It seemed the creature had cast some elemental animation magic on the stones. They should be able to damage them through magic means, with a decent strike at the right time.









*OOC:*


They're immune to non-magic weapons. In Jack's case, he missed its AC.


----------



## Blue (May 17, 2022)

Eoghan's thoughts spun out loud to everyone, the first darting, frantic and searching but then rising in joy *~<Shatter - too loud.  Hypnotic pattern - too big, it will get some of us.  Wait -- that note, what was it?!  There was soot, that was an active chimney -- they likely aren't real.  Summons or animated perhaps.  So -->~*

Finally a full fledged though was sent: *~<We get the master!>~*

The tall firbolg started to stride across the room, his first few steps were confident but otherwise normal.  It was the next ones that took him past the boulders that were extraordinary.  He strode as if he not only owned the room, but as if the very boards of the floor owned him personal allegiance.  A presence came over him, more akin to the stillness when the faerie decide if you honor or insult them than any human-like authority.  He marched forward with an imperious tread, and slight bow invited Jack, then Quinn and Tenibor, and finally Valda to move also, as if nothing else would dare at this very moment.  A fae invigoration came upon them.

The firbolg kept this up for three, four, five of his long paces, and then the room shifted back to normalcy.  He was just a tall humanoid walking again, whatever otherworldly mantle he had worn gone.  But it's aftereffects lingered.

He finished the walk, half climbing over the fallen stone giant to get a view of the giant stone past the door.

*<Though art ill-mannered and ill-formed, no proper obelisk one would find in a henge.  Rather an overgrown pebble cleaved from a tombstone instead of a monolith>*, he says in vitrolic Sylvan.  *<And I hope this works.>*









*OOC:*


Folks, this affects most of the rest of the party, so please pay attention.

First, Eoghan starts his movement, moving 15' to R70.

As a bonus action he activates his Mantle of of Inspiration.  *Everyone except Bible gains 8 tHP*, and *may spend their reaction to move half their speed without triggering Opportunity Attacks*.

He uses that reaction from him to move to O68, which takes him away from the attacking boulders in a way that doesn't trigger their OA.

He then continues his move - 5' to N68, and I'm going to assume the giant is difficult terrain and it take his last 10' of move to move one more square to M69, likely leaning against the giants head.

Then he's hoping the big boulder isn't immune to psychic damage and is doing another Vicious Mockery.  (Note, vicious mockery does not require a language in common.)

I got a nat 20 on my reverse WIS save.  If it takes psychic damage it takes 6 damage, and even if not hurt it has disadvantage on the next attack roll it makes.
VM vs. big boulder: 1D20+9 = [20]+9 = 29
2D4 = [3, 3] = 6
He's hoping it's either a summon or an animate object and the damage may ruin Concentration.

BTW, no Silvery Barbs, Eoghan used his reaction to move.
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 75/75 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 3/4 3/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 BI 3/5


----------



## TerraDave (May 17, 2022)

Tenibor understands the dilemma of the bard, and the proposed solution. He appreciates the wordy magic that lets him get away from the killer rocks.

But still: _This had better work._

After using his reaction to get away from the flankers, the wizard uses his move on his turn to climb up on the stone giant, in a way where he can see, but still has cover from the rock-fiend outside just outside the room.  The rock fiend can have all sorts of cover in turn, it matters not, just as long as Tenibor can see a bit of him. 

Tenibor draws his wand and unleashes 4 bolts of unerring force energy at it.  

(Wand, 2 charges, 14 auto-force damage.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 17, 2022)

Eoghan led the way across the room. The rocky creature in the door was reaching around with a rocky fist, trying to smash at Bible, who was pushing against the door, keeping it from being able to get fully into the room. Bible was also using the door as an extension of her shield, shoving it into the creature and holding it back.

Eoghan climbed over the giant's corpse and mocked the stony thing, and it seemed as if the little ones cried out in pain. Tenibor followed suit, striking it with bursts of force from his wand. The small stone creature chased him across the room and struck him from behind, but his last force burst rattled the larger creature, and all four smaller ones turned back into inanimate rocks.









*OOC:*


Good Call. Eoghan did 6 and Tenibor did 14 to Galeb Duhr, who lost concentration on the last missile. GD misses Bible, but MGD1 gets Tenibor for 8 bludgeoning before turning back into a rock. (Rolled an init-off for timing).








Spoiler: Rolls



GD Concentration
Check vs 6 dmg: 1D20+5 = [8]+5 = 13
Check vs 14 dmg: 1D20+5 = [18]+5 = 23 made it.

Galeb Duhr slam vs Bible (who has cover): 1D20+8 = [8]+8 = 16 miss
Mini GD1 slam vs Tenibor 1D20+8 = [10]+8 = 18  for 1D6+5 = [3]+5 = 8
It occurs to me that Tenibor did magic missiles, which probably count as 4 concentration rolls. So 3 more vs dc10: 
Save: 1D20+5 = [17]+5 = 22
1D20+5 = [8]+5 = 13
1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8 fail! Last missile's the charm!
Quick Init-off to see if it happens before the Mini GD attacks him: 

Mini GD Init: 1D20+2 = [7]+2 = 9 vs Tenibor Init: 1D20+2 = [7]+2 = 9 Tie. 
Call it simultaneous.[/ooc]


----------



## TerraDave (May 17, 2022)

Tenibor has looked better. But at least it did work. 

(Next attack that hits, he casts _shield_)


----------



## Hriston (May 17, 2022)

Seeing the tide of battle turn, Bible steps into the open doorway and tries to plunge her magic sword into the stone-creature's rocky hide.









*OOC:*


Longsword, +1, attack: 1D20+10 = [5]+10 = 15







As her blade is turned aside, Bible, worried that either the creature or the noise of battle may summon other foes, sheathes her sword and tries to grab the creature with her gauntleted hand and pull it into the room if she is successful.









*OOC:*


Strength (Athletics): 1D20+9 = [10]+9 = 19
If the grapple succeeds, she moves 10 feet straight back into the room to L70, dragging the creature with her.

(Edited because I realized how impractical it would be to close the door from the other side of the creature.)


----------



## Blue (May 17, 2022)

*OOC:*





TerraDave said:


> Tenibor has looked better. But at least it did work.
> 
> (Next attack that hits, he casts _shield_)



Remember he also got 8 tHP from Eoghan, so that should have offset the damage you took.  Everyone but Bible - sorry, can only affect 5 people.


----------



## Lidgar (May 17, 2022)

*OOC:*


@FitzTheRuke: I neglected to mention that you can assume Jack uses Uncanny Dodge on the first attack that hits him in a round (from an attacker he can see, per RAW). Can assume he was too surprised by jumping boulders to use it during that first attack.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 17, 2022)

The rock-creature was shoving against the door when Bible let go, and the door swung wide. She grabbed the thing as it stumbled forward and in spite of its massive bulk, dragged it into the room. Behind her on the floor was the body of the dead giant, and she was forced to stumble around it to her left, leaving her back to the burning bed, which had grown quite hot.









*OOC:*


Bible won the grapple! But she needs to roll a dc12 con save or take 6 fire damage and she wound up at K70.








Spoiler: Rolls



GDuhr vs Bible
dc19 Athletics Check: 1D20+8 = [2]+8 = 10 fail
Fire damage: 1D6 = [6] = 6


----------



## Hriston (May 18, 2022)

*OOC:*


Constitution save: 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 18, 2022)

Like all sailors, Bible was sensibly wary about fire. But she had spent time skirting around lava floes on volcanic islands and time below decks in the tropics when the cook had soup pots boiling. In other words, she could handle the heat. As she yanked the rock-creature into the room she stopped short of falling onto the burning bed.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (May 18, 2022)

"Ah, bloody nine hells." Valda mumbles as she surveys the situation after the giant was felled. A strange rock monster, and a growing fire, either that could alert the giants of the stedding. Making a snap decision, she heads to the fire, attempting to douse the flames with the water in her waterskin before tackling the other problem in the room.









*OOC:*


 Valda is going to try to douse the growing flames with water from her waterskin. Let me know if there is any roll you need from me.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 18, 2022)

Quinn drops concentration on the fire he just created letting it burn out.  He then sends another bolt of starlight towards the rock creature.  The sudden movement of the creature caused the shot to strike where it had been rather than the creature itself.









*OOC:*


Casting Guiding bolt w my star map.
Guiding bolt attack and damage: 1d20+10 *12* 4d6 *20*
Using my reaction to use Cosmic Omens to add a D6 to that attack.
Cosmic Omen bonus to attack: 1d6 *3* making the attack a 15 which misses.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 18, 2022)

Valda managed, by emptying her waterskin, to get the fire mostly under control. The enormous straw mattress was wet, smelly, and full of burn holes. There was still a small fire burning near the far corner (where Valda couldn't reach) but it would be unlikely that it could spread quickly.

Quinn fired a bolt of starlight at the rock-creature, but it bent low over Bible, struggling with her, and the shot went over.









*OOC:*


I think that's everyone.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 18, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Steading Guest Quarters
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) *Difficult Terrain:* Beds, Rocks; *Visibility:* Dim (Braziers); *Cover:* Beds Woodpile,





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 85/85 THP 0/0 HD 9/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 75/75 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 3/4 3/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 BI 3/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 62/66 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 3/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 62/62 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 4/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 WS 1/2 GB 2/4 CO 4/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 1/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 49/56 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP16* SSdc16 3/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 WoMM 5/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 64/83 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 4/4 RS 4/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Stone Giant* AC17 HP 0/126 PP14* (Dead)
*Galeb Duhr* AC16 HP 62/85 PP14*t
*Mini Galeb Duhr* AC15 HP35ea PP12*t (Gone)


        *GM:*  *End Round Three; Begin Round Four*


----------



## Shadowedeyes (May 18, 2022)

With the fire under control for now, Valda drops the waterskin and rushes at the Galeb Duhr, sword drawn. After the first strike, the rune etched into her sword sparks, and flame runs down blade, wrapping around the stony creature, trying to shackle it down.









*OOC:*



+1 Longsword Attack: 1D20+9 = [12]+9 = 21
1D8+7 = [1]+7 = 8
1D20+9 = [17]+9 = 26
1D8+7 = [6]+7 = 13

Invoked Fire Rune on the first attack. Hopefully I did the reverse saving throw for the Galeb Duhr to be restrained correct, I'm still a little fuzzy on that.
Fire Rune extra damage: 2D6 = [3, 2] = 5
 
Fire Rune Strength Saving Throw: 1D20+7 = [18]+7 = 25

[/occ]


----------



## Lidgar (May 18, 2022)

With a sigh of relief as the rock creature in front of him becomes inert, Jack swiftly sheaths The Knife and picks up _Darling_, his magical crossbow. He then moves back towards the fireplace to get a better view of the larger rock creature before pulling the trigger. 

*~This better work.~* He thinks to himself and the others. 









*OOC:*


 Jack first interacts with an object to sheath his dagger, then uses Cunning Action (Fast Hands) to pick up the crossbow. He then moves to P72, where he attacks the GD with his crossbow.

Sneak attack with light crossbow.: 1D20+10 = [5]+10 = 15
1D8+6+5D6 = [5]+6+[2, 3, 6, 5, 1] = 28
 
*Jack* AC17 HP 62/66 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 3/3 Ammo 17/20


----------



## Blue (May 18, 2022)

The firbolg intoned with seriousness in Sylvan, <Thy strata is inferior, thy insides crumbly, and you do _not_ bring me joy.>

He then again prepared to utter part of a Word if needed.









*OOC:*



Vicious Mockery - reverse Save: 27.  Effect: 4 psychic damage and disadvantage one first attack
Vicious Mockery against GD: reverse save and damage: 1D20+9 = [18]+9 = 27
2D4 = [1, 3] = 4

*Reaction prepared:* Silvery Barbs if the Galeb Duhr succeeds on an attack, save, or ability check.  (First that happens of any of them).  If triggered, forces reroll by GD and grants Jack advantage on next d20 roll.


----------



## TerraDave (May 19, 2022)

OoC: The GD was damaged in the last round.


----------



## TerraDave (May 19, 2022)

Feeling a bit awkward now on top of the giant, Tenibor will step down (one to the right).

For this things death, he will toll. 

Edit: or not. 

(Measly 6 damage. Or 3 with DC 16 will save).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 19, 2022)

Valda climbed over the dead giant, rushing at the rock creature. She invoked a rune that shrouded it in flaming chains, that shackled it to the floor. This gave Jack the moment he needed to fire a quarrel from _Darling_, his favourite crossbow. The quarrel punched into the creature's chest, leaving cracks forming around it.

Eoghan mocked it, and tried to use his magic to stop it from escaping the fiery bonds, but break free it did, though it took all its efforts. Tenibor climbed off of the giant's body and tolled the deep durge once more, which caused the cracks to lengthen.









*OOC:*


Fixed its listed HP. Valda did 26 and restrained the Galeb Duhr. I rolled Advantage for Jack, causing him to hit and do 28. Tenibor did 6, and Eoghan did 4, and used _Silvery Barbs_, though it made its end-of-turn save to break the runic chains, even on a reroll. Jack will have advantage on his next attack, though you can give that to Bible or Quinn, who still need to go, and you might finish it off. Oh, and it attacked, but missed.








Spoiler: Rolls



Galeb Duhr
Slam Attack: 2D20.LOW(1)+8 = [2, 1]+8 = 9
dc15 Str Save vs Runes: 1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15 Success! So Silvery Barbs?
dc16 Wis Save vs Toll: 1D20+1 = [7]+1 = 8
dc15 Str Save vs Runes Reroll: Save: 1D20+5 = [14+5] = 19
Jack's Advantage Roll: 1D20+10 = [16+10] = 26 AC (so Hit)


----------



## Hriston (May 19, 2022)

Unable to drag the rock-creature over the giant's body, Bible crosses the foot of the bed, pulling the creature away from Eoghan and into the corner of the room where she releases it from her grasp and draws her sword.

*::Sit in the corner -- you been a bad boy,::* she remarks as she moves to the right around the creature, interposing herself between it and Eoghan and striking at it twice with her sword.









*OOC:*



Longsword, +1, attack: 1D20+10 = [2]+10 = 12
1D20+10 = [17]+10 = 27


Damage: 1D8+8 = [4]+8 = 12


Bible's position is L69.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 19, 2022)

Quinn steps closer to the rock creature.  He then speaks another incantation gesturing with his sickle in a whip like motion.  As the spell completes a thorny vine whips towards the rock creature wrapping around it magical thorns gauging into it's rock hide.









*OOC:*


Moving closer to the GD so I am within 30ft.
Casting Thorn Whip.
Thorn whip attack on GD.: 1d20+10 *13* 2d6 *6*
Using reaction for Cosmic Omens
Cosmic Omen bonus to attack: 1d6 *6* Makes the attack a 19 which hits.

Also let me know if anyone needs healing.

*Quinn:* AC17* HP 62/62 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 4/4 3/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 WS 1/2 GB 2/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 1/1 Ba 1/1


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 19, 2022)

Bible turned the rock creature loose in the corner of the room and drew her sword in a quick motion, stabbing through its thick rocky hide. The cracks in its chest widened. Finally, Quinn sent a magical whip made of thorn-like stars, that wrapped around the creature's arm. When Quinn pulled, hoping to throw the creature off balance, the arm (and half the creature's chest) came off and dragged across the bed, tearing through the burnt mattress. The other half fell the other way, bumping into the wall with a loud crash.









*OOC:*


That's it for the combat. It wasn't quiet, but there doesn't seem to be anyone else coming right this second.


----------



## Lidgar (May 19, 2022)

*~Let's get those doors closed,~ *projects Jack to the others, while striding towards the east wall of the room. *~This chest looks like it needs a little attention.~* 









*OOC:*


 Jack moves to chest between the two beds and then kneels down to see if it looks locked, as well as inspecting it for traps. If its trapped, he'll attempt to disarm, and if locked, he'll attempt to pick the lock (both with thieves' tools check), unless we find a key on the stone giant.
Investigation check for traps: 1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18

Disarm trap: 1D20+13 = [13]+13 = 26

Open lock: 1D20+13 = [2]+13 = 15


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 19, 2022)

After a quick search of the giant's body for keys and finding none, Jack set to work on the giant-sized chest on the eastern wall.  The others closed the doors and stamped out the last remnants of the bed-fire (and collected the brazier's other scattered coals, which were easily scooped up with what was an iron hand-scoop for the giants, but was a large shovel for the humanoids.) The scoop had hung from the mantle, along with a large fire-poker. The fireplace was missing a few of its largest stones, but its integrity seemed essentially intact.

 After a few minutes of searching, Jack hadn't found any traps, so he shrugged and began to work the lock. Using his largest tools, he deftly manipulated the oversized pins until the latch sprung and he carefully opened the chest. There was room enough for three man-sized creatures to sit comfortably inside. Jack dragged out a heavy, folded giant-sized greatcoat, pushed aside some giant-sized travelling gear, and found his prize: a sack containing gems and coins of various sizes and currencies. His quick head-math estimated the worth at just over five-thousand in standard gold coins. In addition, there was a stone tablet, similar to the one that Utharn had been scratching on.









*OOC:*


The "letter" on the tablet is written in Giant and can be read by anyone who can read that or Dwarvish.








Spoiler: Tablet



_Laerthar, my love,
Go to the hill giants. Help Nosnra plan his raids. Make
sure he does not lose sight of our greater goal. Do this for
your thane. Do this for me.
-Belastraya_


----------



## Blue (May 19, 2022)

Eoghan poked his head over Jack's shoulder, curious.  He restrained himself from rudely grabbing the tablet from Jack's "workspace", but he did cran his head about trying to make out what it said.


----------



## Lidgar (May 19, 2022)

Jack squints at the tablet. He can recognize some of the characters, but it's definitely not orcish. 

Noticing a shadow looming over his shoulder, he passes the table back behind his head. *"Maybe you can make sense of this big fella," *he whispers to the chanter. 

He then stands, holding the sack of gems and coins in the air to show to the rest of the party. *~Unless anyone objects, I'll keep this safe in my pack for us to split up later.~ *He then moves back to the doors to listen before peaking out to see if the coast is clear.









*OOC:*



Perception check: 1D20+10 = [18]+10 = 28


----------



## Blue (May 20, 2022)

Big Fella gingerly held the tablet and read it to everyone over the mental link that Tenibor had set up.


----------



## TerraDave (May 20, 2022)

There are two tablets? If there is one outside the chest, Tenibor would take a look.

He will also scan the room for any anomalies, or places that other interesting things might be stashed.

Actually, did the giant have a bag?

To the *Quinn *of the Crown, speaking quietly: *"I am hurt, though not mortally" *(7 dmg, staying at the lowest HP in the party)*.*

(Investigation 19; reads Giantish)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 20, 2022)

The giant, Utharn, had been scratching on a tablet when they arrived. When Tenibor had a look around his (now utterly ruined) bed, he found that tablet and two more. Unlike the slab that Eoghan was reading, these runes were in a clerical short-hand. Tenibor was able to gather the gist of it - these were many notes on various past raids: successes and failures; enemies destroyed vs giants lost; loot taken or burned. While the information would be useful in the long-term to an analytical mind, there was nothing there that could help in their current situation.









*OOC:*


Everyone can read the letter behind the spoiler tag a few posts back, if you haven't already. Eoghan has read it to you all.


----------



## TerraDave (May 20, 2022)

(Helps to pay attention to the thread).

Belastraya?

_Any idea, even the kind of name that could be?_

(History 23.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 20, 2022)

Tenibor recalled that the Stone Giant Thane Arnak of Howling Crag had a sister by the name of Belastraya. Legend has it that she slew a mother Roc, took three eggs, and hand-tamed a Roclet. (One of the other two eggs failed to hatch, and the other she gave to the Thane, who ate it for breakfast).


----------



## TerraDave (May 20, 2022)

Quinn can recall that I suppose (though Tenibor got the 23 history check).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 20, 2022)

TerraDave said:


> Quinn can recall that I suppose (though Tenibor got the 23 history check).











*OOC:*


I guess I shouldn't post right before bed! Fixed.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 20, 2022)

Quinn surveys his companions noting that several looked injured.  He then concentrates on the healing starlight he stored in his ring of power.  The healing light falls down onto Tenibor briefly before moving to Valda then Jack.

Quinn listens to the information found on the tablet.

_So there is more here then just raids by these hill giants.  There is some form of alliance going on and a larger plan.  We will need to investigate this further._









*OOC:*


Casting Healing Spirit out of my Ring of Spell Storing.

Healing Spirit rolls: 6#1d6+1d4 *4* *3* *7* *2* *4* *2*

So I will use those as followed.

Tenibor will be healed for 7 (Using the 4 & 3)
Valda will be healed for 11 (Using the 7 & 4)
Jack will be healed for 4 (Using the 2 & 2)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 20, 2022)

After the injured took turns stepping into Quinn's healing starlight, Jack peeked out the heavy door into the dimly-lit hallway. The thick logs of the interior walls muffled a lot of sound, but he doubted that no one could have heard the sounds of their battle. 

The walls of the hallway were similar to the walls of the guest room - covered in trophies. Furs and skins; man-sized weapons, tools, and shields; heads of various beasts and monsters; and hill giant "art" (crudely made from bones, twisted metal, and wood reclaimed from man-made objects). 

Across the hall, there were a pair of double-doors, made from heavy wooden beams, just like the guest room's door. He was sure that he could hear muffled voices speaking loudly in the giant tongue, but he could not make out the words.


----------



## Blue (May 20, 2022)

*OOC:*


Would it be possible to get a map of where we are?  I don't think we want to accidentally wander into the feast we were told about - if we knew were large unknown spaces and where the active chimneys were it would help.


----------



## Lidgar (May 20, 2022)

Jack motions to the Big One to step towards the doors where he is standing and listen. *~Across the hall - hear those voices? Can you make anything out? Quickly now.~ *He crouches to accommodate the giant-kin's head above him while he continues to peer out through the ajar doorway.


----------



## Blue (May 20, 2022)

Eoghan fortified himself with a deep hum, centering himself, then quickly crossed to the double door Jack was at and placed his ear to it.  Any words he heard he mentally repeated.









*OOC:*


Eoghan gives himself Bardic Inspiration.

Listening at the door.
Perception (expertise) for listening at double door: 1D20+9 = [14]+9 = 23

He does not end up trigger his Bardic Inspiration, it will fade in 10 minutes if not used before then.

*Eoghan* AC15 HP 75/75 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 2/4 3/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 BI 2/5
(Adjusted for last round Silvery Barbs, and for this Bardic Inspiration usage.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 20, 2022)

Eoghan listened at the door. He could hear at least three, perhaps four distinct voices. They were arguing loudly.

*::Sounds like dey stopped. I bet da Stone was fightin' wiv his rock-guy. ::

::Nah. He was jus' yellin' attim fer being stoopid, like we all do to Hubber.::

::Maybe he's fightin' wiv da cloudy. Ain't dey sharin' da room?::

::Nah. Cloudy's usin' Sly Gulla's room. Gulla izzat the Fireses watchin' oot fer us. Cloudy wouldn't share wiv no Stones.::

::Wawl, I herd fightin'. I tells ya.::

::So? Gowen look den, iffit bothas ya so much.::

::Yoo look! Yer da biggest! Stone may not like us lookin'!::

::Cuz I'm da biggest, yoo gotta do whud I tells ya!::

::Fine, fine. I'll gowen look. Gimme my club, jussin case. Hey, gimme my club!::*

There was the sound of laughter and thumping and Eoghan imagined some kind of game of keep-away.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 20, 2022)

Blue said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Would it be possible to get a map of where we are?  I don't think we want to accidentally wander into the feast we were told about - if we knew were large unknown spaces and where the active chimneys were it would help.





Spoiler: Map of Steading South End


----------



## Hriston (May 20, 2022)

_"How 'bout we gets to movin' before those big palookas can slow us down,__"_ Bible suggests telepathically as she pokes her head through the doorway and looks down the hall to her right. _"Didn't one of us have some sneakin' magick that I recall?"_


----------



## TerraDave (May 21, 2022)

If Bible or someone else leads to the other doors (not the ones we are hearing behind) or down the hall (if that is possible) Tenibor will follow.

Otherwise he will get ready for more giants. 

~it was Quinn who made us step so lightly~


----------



## Blue (May 21, 2022)

*~<Either move now and lock the door behind us, or prepare to fight.>~*

Again the difference between the Firbolg's hesitant and self-effacing Common, and his commanding thoughts in Sylvan make themselves known.

*~<If we must fight - and I'd rather not for no purpose - try to get them to bunch up in the doorway.  Then I can do something to all of them.  If any freeze do not attack them.>~*

Eoghan takes his own advice and moves to the corner, peering cautiously around.









*OOC:*


In case either are needed (edited for clarity)
Perception: 1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25
Stealth: 1D20+4 = [3]+4 = 7


----------



## Lidgar (May 21, 2022)

*~Alright then, let’s move,~ *conveys Jack to the party. He then sneaks out along the south wall while watching both doors in the hall. 








*OOC:*


 Jack move to T67.
Stealth: 1D20+13 = [5]+13 = 18


----------



## Hriston (May 21, 2022)

Bible brings up the rear of the party, watching in case the hill giants come out and attack from behind them.









*OOC:*


Dexterity: 1D20+4 = [9]+4 = 13


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 21, 2022)

Eoghan went to the corner and peered around to another long, dim hallway, its walls adorned with the trophies of the hill giant's victories. The hallway doubled back on itself in a backward "C" that went around the room with the arguing giants. While the others quietly shut the doors to the stone giant's guest room and hastened down the hall, a door to the far north opened, and an orc carrying an enormous basket of large loaves of bread came out. He came down the hallway and looked directly at Eoghan. 

He paused only for a moment before hoisting the basket onto his shoulder and heading for a door on the eastern wall, as if one strange-looking and smallish giant were the same as the rest to him.

Bible lingered to protect the rear as the group made their way forth. She was not far from the door to the arguing giants' room when the door began to open inward.



Spoiler: Map of Hallway
















*OOC:*


There will be just enough time to rush around the corner before the hill giant comes out of the room, if you so choose.


----------



## TerraDave (May 21, 2022)

~Is he going to or from the kitchen?~

Tenibor will continue to follow along.


----------



## Blue (May 21, 2022)

*~<Please form behind me as if you are my servants.>~*

Eoghan strode around the corner like he's supposed to be there.   As he gets closer, he called out commandingly to the orc in the Giant tongue.

*::You there, we have just arrived.  Where is Gulla's room?::*


----------



## Lidgar (May 21, 2022)

*~Alright, let’s milk this for all it’s worth,~ *thinks Jack to the others as he strides confidently a little behind the giantkin.

*“You there!”* he growls in orcish at the orc, *“Did you not hear my master? Quickly now, show him the way.”*









*OOC:*


Intimidation/Deception (same modifier): 1D20+5 = [8]+5 = 13


----------



## Hriston (May 21, 2022)

Bible disappears around the corner, retreating from the opening door.

She thinks in response to Tenibor's question, _"The kitchen oughta be straight ahead,"_ recalling Quinn's description of the smell and placement of the chimneys. _"The gianks'll be on to us once they've seen what we've done to the stoney fella in there. Best we get someplace outa the way, an' the kitchen seems like the place unless we want to barge in on that feask."_

Staying in the back of the group, Bible looks up and around at the trophy heads mounted on the walls to see if she can spot anything unusual about any of them.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (May 22, 2022)

Valda follows behind the others, ready in case combat breaks out. She doesn't speak the orcish tongue, so she leaves the attempt at deception to Jack and Eoghan, instead keeping an eye out for any other dangers.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 22, 2022)

The orc stopped short of pushing his way through the doors on the north-east wall. He looked about as if seeking someone who would give him permission to speak, and finding none, he answered, *::East wing, south room. Cross the great hall.::*

He indicated through the doors he was heading for, both because he wanted to go deliver his bread, and because that was the direction.

Valda and the others rushed around the corner before a giant stumbled out into the hall behind them. In the room the others were laughing at him, saying, *::Watchit ya don't peeve the Stone!::*

Bible scanned the walls, looking for clues (or loot, if she were honest with herself). Her eyes came to a dwarf's head, mounted on a block. Dwarves had once been common in these hills, she knew, but they had been gone for a hundred years. She had only met a few in her travels. It seemed very sad to see one mounted on a wall.

Nothing struck her as particularly valuable, though.


----------



## Blue (May 22, 2022)

Hearing the giants coming out, Eoghan glaces back down the hall ot the room they left.  With a short gesture and a touch to his pouch, he cast a voice back to the wall of the Stone Giant's room, as close to the door as he could still see.

*::That's it, I'mma goin' to kill the next one who interrupts me!::*, errupts from the wall in Utharn's voice, somewhat muffled as if coming through the closed door.









*OOC:*


Okay, Eoghan is casting Minor Illusion, which has no verbal components.  He's going to project an illusion of Utharn yelling about getting interrupted coming through the door/wall.

Minor illusion says: "lf you create a sound, its volume can range from a whisper to a scream. It can be your voice, someone else's voice, a lion's roar, a beating of drums, or any other sound you choose. The sound continues unabated throughout the duration, or you can make discrete sounds at different times before the spell ends."

This seems like it falls under "someone else's voice", a standard use of the spell.

Here's a deception roll.
Deception: 1D20+9 = [12]+9 = 21


----------



## TerraDave (May 23, 2022)

Avoiding the distractions of dwarf decor—that really should be in a cabinet, so you don't have to look at it all the time--and the giant on giant trickery, Tenibor pays careful attention to the place the orc server is entering.

Are there giants, are there many giants, in a feast perhaps? He tries to listen. When and if the doors are opened on the other hand, he will try to be less visible (nothing would better complement a dwarf head...)

(Perception = 25!)


----------



## Lidgar (May 23, 2022)

Jack barks back in orcish, *“Very well, off with you then.”*

He quickly translates to the others mentally, then adds *~So it’s either to the kitchen or the feast hall. Either way it’s likely to get ugly. I vote for the kitchen once the orc leaves.~* However, he also spares a very quick glance through the doors when the orc passes through them. 









*OOC:*



Perception : 1D20+10 = [1]+10 = 11


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 23, 2022)

Down in the south hall, the bullied hill giant reached for the guest room door. Then a voice, very much sounding like the stone giant emissary's assistant, said *::::That's it, I'mma goin' to kill the next one who interrupts me!::*

The giant hesitated. He stood motionless in the hall for a minute or two, and then returned to the room where the others were waiting for him and he told them, *::Twas nothin'. Stone joost put his rock-guy in his place, like yoo said.::*









*OOC:*


A minute or two is plenty for the party to move on.







The orc nodded to Jack, and he moved through the double-doors. When they opened, Tenibor caught a brief glimpse of the great hall before ducking out of sight: 

The doors opened into a vast, smoky hall, filled with noise and rank odors. Six log pillars and a web of blackened rafters supported the ceiling, which reached its apex forty feet above. A great fire pit dominated the hall, over which roasted an ox, two sheep, and four pigs impaled on spits. Around the fire pit, hill giants laughed, shouted, wrestled, and joked with one another.

To the left (north) of the fire pit stood a long trestle table cluttered with haunches of meat, chunks of cheese, bread, and clay mugs. Around the table were five occupied chairs, three against the back wall and one on each end. Presiding over the chaotic din from the middle throne-like chair covered with furs, was a monstrously fat hill giant, who appeared to be half-asleep. At the close end of the table, a stone giant picked at a plate of food. At the far end, a cloud giant was in conversation with a hill giantess on the chief's left. On the chief's right, sat another large hill giant. 

Empty barrels, crates, and chests littered the hall - more plunder from caravans and villages. The orc hustled to add the bread to the table, already crowded with food.


----------



## TerraDave (May 23, 2022)

So 5 lead giants? *~5 main giants, including our stone giant emissary and presumably his cloud giant equivalent. But there are also other giants in the great hall.~*

Approximately how many other hill giants around the fire pit? 2-3, 5-8....over a dozen?!?

*~It is quite festive. No signs of a halfling~*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 23, 2022)

TerraDave said:


> So 5 lead giants? Approximately how many other hill giants around the fire pit? 2-3, 5-8....over a dozen?!?











*OOC:*


Okay, your perception was hight enough that I'll give you a map!








Spoiler: Map of Great Hall


----------



## TerraDave (May 23, 2022)

An image of 10 giants in a room flashes through everyone’s mind.


----------



## Blue (May 23, 2022)

Eoghan blanched, his blue skin going pale.

*~<The Skyejotun is even higher in the Ordning than the Stone - if we go in there, it should be with a plan that's not a straight fight.  Perhaps convincing the ambassadors to watch if Chief Nostra is strong enough to be a worthy ally.  We know their names, Laerthar and Thyffon.  Or we can head back outside and skulk to rooms on the other side.  Perhaps Thyffon has something written down.>~*


----------



## TerraDave (May 24, 2022)

On entering the great hall: *~It may not be a straight fight. But it will be a fight of some kind.~

~If we don't go through the hall, those doors to the south will presumably take us back to the ogres and sleeping giants. Or there is the kitchen.~*

As if gripped by madness, Tenibor will break off and head directly to the doors across from where the orc came out (O51). He will listen, trying to determine if this is a different room then the one with the 4 or so giants.

His senses remain keen.

(Listen = 24)


----------



## Hriston (May 24, 2022)

_"I am for Jack's suggeskion of headin' for the kitchens,_" BIble mentally whispers. _"We can fight an unwinnable battle against skoney gianks and cloudy fellas once't I've gotten me friend outa this predictamink."_

She continues to guard the group's rear flank and watches cautiously for the approach of any giants.


----------



## Lidgar (May 24, 2022)

*~Clearing the kitchens will buy us some time - but not much. We can then plan our next step, maybe coming in disguised as orc servants and the big one as a giant youth. Can then hit them hard when they least expect it.~

~I need to find out if Azbar is part of this delegation…and soon,~* he adds more to himself.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 24, 2022)

Tenibor arrived at the new set of doors in time to hear the giant return, make his excuses, and be belittled by his comrades. It was the same room with doors on both ends, occupied by three or four giants. On the other hand, by the raucous din coming under the doors on the north wall, that way was most certainly the kitchen, being worked hard by some as-yet unknown staff.


----------



## TerraDave (May 24, 2022)

*~4 choices, all lead to giants.~

~Kitchens may the easier fight, at least, and give us other options to bypass the great hall~*

We should probably stop standing here. If Jack leads to the northern doors, Tenibor will follow.


----------



## Lidgar (May 24, 2022)

Jack nods at Tenibor. *~Right then. Be prepared. Let’s get this over with,~ *Jack conveys to the others as he quickly moves towards the kitchen doors. He then crouches like a cat near the west door, waiting for a signal from the others they are ready while he pulls out _Darling_. *~Hey big guy, you wanna continue your ruse with the rest? Maybe act as if our delegation got lost. I can cover our rear and shut the door before things get messy.~*









*OOC:*


 Jack moves to Q48. Once the party is ready, he’ll let one of stronger ones (Bible or Valda I assume, or maybe Eoghan) open the door. Once the party is inside, he will quickly step in and close the door behind him. He’ll then take a shot at whatever target is engaged.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 24, 2022)

Jack stepped to the side of the kitchen doors and waved for the front-line to move in. The heavy doors pushed inward to a smoke-filled and odorous kitchen, with a packed dirt floor and two seven-foot-high trestle tables covered with pots, kettles and bowls.

Counters along the walls were cluttered with wooden utensils, jugs, mugs, and plates. Barrels were piled near the tables, and various cheeses, smoked meats, and sausages hung from the blackened rafters. Simmering in the hearths were two fat iron cauldrons overflowing with hot broth.

Between the tables stood a massively fat hill giant wearing a stained leather apron. The giant screamed instructions at a dozen orcs (a few of them, judging by their size, were half-ogres), who worked the counters in a frenzy of activity.

No one took particular notice of the door as it opened.









*OOC:*


Should I post a call for round one?








Spoiler: Map of Kitchen


----------



## TerraDave (May 24, 2022)

(OoC Orogs!)

Are any of the orcs armed--besides kitchen knives--do they have armor? Do they look like beaten down servers?

*~We may have to focus on only one big target here~ *

Tenibor draws his wand.


----------



## Blue (May 24, 2022)

The little giant didn't hesitate and called out.

*::Hey, Chef!  Sly Gulla said that whoever cooked was a weak-jawed lout who shouldn't feed wolves.  I suggest you go smack them upside the head with your ladle and show them who's boss.::*









*OOC:*


Eoghan is casting Suggestion.  It's a DC 17 WIS save, made with disadvantage due to the Fochlucan Bandore.  If the suggestion isn't reasonable the spell will auto-fail.

*Eoghan* AC15 HP 75/75 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 2/4 2/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 BI 2/5


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 24, 2022)

Even in his brief overview of the kitchen, Tenibor could tell that it operated through a top-down bullying system. The chef would bully the orogs, who would in turn bully the orcs. By their grubby, broken appearance, Tenibor could tell that the orcs were indentured servants, perhaps even slaves. There was little sign of the proud warrior tradition that characterized the orc tribes that were the longstanding enemies of his people.

Aside from the hill giant chef's heavy leather apron, the kitchen staff wore only canvas and quilted garments, which would offer only slight protection in a fight - more meant for protection from heat than from swords. There were many knives about (including, hanging from the chef's belt, a massive meat-cleaver) but the staff was essentially unarmed.

Eoghan stepped forward and made a bold suggestion to the chef, who answered, *::He said dat!? We know who ta blame, don't we? It was yoo!::*

Most of the orcs looked at the ground, lest it be them, but a few looked at one orog in particular, who spun toward the chef and cringed, his hands held high in protest. Just as Eoghan had suggested, the giant took a heavy ladle from his apron and struck the orog, who staggered from the blow.









*OOC:*


Orog1 took 11 damage.








Spoiler: Rolls



HGChef vs Eoghan: (It's not unreasonable, but I'm going to give him advantage because Sly Gulla is not in the Steading ATM, and the Chef ought to know that. He's busy enough not to think of it, though, so not an auto-fail. Adv. will cancel Disadv. from the Bandalor, so straight roll):
dc17 Wis Save: 1D20 = [1] = 1 Haw!
HGC vs Orog1
Ladle Attack: 1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19 for 3D4+5 = [1, 1, 4]+5 = 11


----------



## Blue (May 24, 2022)

*OOC:*


Dangit.  Eoghan had meant the "them" to be Sly Gulla, but rereading it's ambiguous.  Ah well, so much for getting him out of here and causing a ruckus elsewhere we could take advantage of.  If you can't outsmart a hill giant, what does that say about you?


----------



## Blue (May 25, 2022)

*::Must be a pain with the Stoney and the Cloudy - how long you hafta be feeding them?  They stayin' much longer?  Bet they don't even like yer cookin' as much as the Chief do.  Mebbe play a prank on them.::*

The firbolg's cadence and style fell close to the giants in the other room, his speech mimicking theirs.









*OOC:*


Persuasion (expertise): 1D20+13 = [12]+13 = 25


----------



## TerraDave (May 25, 2022)

*~We still have a moment to take advantage of this vicious oafs confusion~*

Tenibor moves into the kitchen and calls out in giantish *::Foul Brute! The time has come to destroy the giants!::*

He fires three uneering bolts from his wand. They seem small next to his words. He seems small next to the giant.

(8 damage!; 2 1s rolled; 4/7 wand; ready to cast shield)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 25, 2022)

*OOC:*


Okay, I'm going to have to let everyone have a turn. Let's slow into rounds. Eoghan and Tenibor have gone. (Though I will return to resolve Tenibor's turn and Eoghan's persuasion. Everyone else:






        *GM:*  Begin Round One


----------



## Lidgar (May 25, 2022)

*~Right, so much for subterfuge,~* mutters Jack as he aims around the doorway and fires a bolt at the chef.









*OOC:*


  Jack tries to use the doorway as cover (between Q48 and R48) and attacks with his crossbow. Rolled this as a sneak attack (with advantage) as he was hidden prior to the attack, but feel free to ignore it if you rule that the hill giant was aware of Jack's attack.
Sneak attack with light crossbow: 2D20.HIGH(1)+10 = [11, 11]+10 = 21
1D8+6+5D6 = [4]+6+[2, 3, 1, 1, 1] = 18
3 ones!!!


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 25, 2022)

Quinn doesn't hesitate when the others attack.  He speak the words of a spell gesturing towards the center of the room.  As he finishes the incantation a black writhing mass of biting insects well up from the floor.  The mass of locusts quickly engulf the hill giant and spread outward to do the same to any orc or orog nearby.









*OOC:*


I will cast Insect Plague.  I would like to hit the Hill Giant and the 3 Orogs if possible, it has a 20' radius. I think centering it on S34 should do that.  Anything under the template take Insect Plague Damage: 4d10 *21* or half on a successful DC18 Con save.  The area is also now difficult terrain and lightly obscured.

*Quinn:* AC17* HP 62/62 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 4/4 3/3 3/3 3/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 2/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 1/1 Ba 1/1


----------



## Hriston (May 26, 2022)

Bible makes directly for the chef, retrieving a handaxe from her belt as she moves into the room.

*::Anyone tries to cook me halfling friend has ME to deal with!::* she shouts as she hurls her axe at the giant.









*OOC:*


Bible's move takes her to R43.
Handaxe attack with disadvantage: 2D20.LOW(1)+9 = [11, 15]+9 = 20

Damage: 1D6+7 = [3]+7 = 10


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 26, 2022)

*OOC:*




Hriston said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Bible's move takes her to R43.
> ...




You just moved into my Insect Plague spell.  Not sure if you realized it is concentration and you will take damage if you do.  If you decide to enter the spell you need to make a dc18 Con save.  If you fail you take 21 piercing damage half on a save


----------



## TerraDave (May 26, 2022)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You don't want to take it back? (I mean casting the spell, not her move).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 26, 2022)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> You just moved into my Insect Plague spell.  Not sure if you realized it is concentration and you will take damage if you do.  If you decide to enter the spell you need to make a dc18 Con save.  If you fail you take 21 piercing damage half on a save











*OOC:*


By my calculation she's nowhere near it. Here, let me repost a map quickly. There's only @Shadowedeyes Valda left to go, plus all the monsters.








Spoiler: Map of Kitchen (mid-round One)


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 26, 2022)

*OOC:*


Ah I was going off the original map you posted. In that the chef was in the center of the spell.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 26, 2022)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Ah I was going off the original map you posted. In that the chef was in the center of the spell.











*OOC:*


Sure, but it's not the giant's position that's at issue, it's Bible's. She _threw_ the hand axe. She's not in the spell.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 26, 2022)

There were several giant-sized utensils in the Chef's heavy leather apron. Though Tenibor's wand's force bursts and Jack's quarrel struck true, they must have gone through something in his pockets, for the giant only grunted and began to grow angry from the blows.

*::Whud, yoo bring smalls inna my kichun!?:: *he said to Eoghan in disgust, ::*Dem smalls gonna leave stains we gunna never ged out!::*

Then Bible ran up and flung a hand-axe at him, that struck him in the eye-brow leaving a welt (before landing with a thump on the dirt floor).

*::Ooh, that's it! Yoo smalls gonna go in da pot!::*









*OOC:*


This is before Quinn conjures bugs to eat everything. I will resolve that soon. Together, Bible, Jack, and Tenibor did 36.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (May 26, 2022)

Valda huffs at the Chef's comments towards them as she calls on one of the runic tricks she has learned. Runes flicker with power and she grows, nearly doubling in size, both height and girth. With this newfound power, she strides towards the orog and orc to her right to block their path towards the group, and strikes at the orog with her sword.









*OOC:*


 Sorry about the wait, this week has been crazy. Using Giant's Might to become large size, then heading over to attack the orog to my right. Giant's Might extra damage is added to the first successful attack.
+1 Longsword Attack Rolls: 1D20+9 = [9]+9 = 18
1D20+9 = [1]+9 = 10

+1 Longsword Damage Rolls: 1D8+7 = [2]+7 = 9
1D8+7 = [6]+7 = 13

Giants Might: 1D6 = [4] = 4


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 26, 2022)

The hill giant chef dropped his ladle and grabbed a meat-cleaver with a blade that was a two-foot square. Quinn chanted and gestured at the middle of the kitchen and a mound grew on the dirt floor. Suddenly, the mound burst open and locusts poured out, covering all surfaces and creatures in the immediate area. The chef hollered, *::Ugh! Geddim off!::*

The giant's back was covered in locusts as he rushed out of the swarm toward Eoghan. Bible stepped in the way, and received three solid blows of the meat-cleaver, which she did her best to fend off.

The orogs in the locust-swarm managed to get out of it alive. One ducked into the north corner of the room, brushing himself off, while the other fled for the door to the courtyard. The orc fell to the floor and was reduced to a skeleton in a matter of seconds.

The orog who the chef hit with his ladle got over his embarrassment and began to throw plates - these were heavy things, large and made of dense clay. They smashed on the ground between Tenibor and Eoghan.

Orcs stood around in confusion, or at best, moved toward the corners to stay out of the way.









*OOC:*


Quinn's Insect swarm did 21 to HGChef, Orog3, & Orc5 (killing him). Orog2 saved and took 10. HGChef did 27 to bible. Orog1 missed Tenibor.








Spoiler: Rolls



Insect Swarm dc18 Con Save
HGChef: 1D20+8 = [9]+8 = 17 almost
Orog2: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24
Orog3: 1D20+4 = [9]+4 = 13
Orc5: 1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12
HGChef Cleaver
Vs Bible: 1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23 for 3D4+5 = [4, 1, 4]+5 = 14
Vs Bible: 1D20+8 = [16]+8 = 24 for 3D4+5 = [2, 4, 2]+5 = 13
Vs Bible: 1D20+8 = [3]+8 = 11
Orogs
Orog1 Plate vs Tenibor: 1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10
Orog1 Plate vs Tenibor: 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 26, 2022)

Valda grew large and moved to the right, to defend the party against the closest orog and orc. The orog went for a large kitchen knife, and Valda stabbed him with her longsword while he hopelessly thrust his knife into her shield. A large heavy curtain in the wall to the east opened, revealing a pantry stuffed with supplies. A fat hill giant came out carrying a four-hundred pound bag of flour. She shrieked when she saw what was happening in the kitchen and she swung the bag of flour at Valda, who blocked it with her shield. 

The bag tore and flour burst in a cloud, covering Valda, the orog, and even reached as far as Quinn. It was hard to breathe and even harder to see as it slowly settled onto everything.









*OOC:*


Valda did 13 to Orog4, who missed her. Valda and Quinn need to roll a dc12 dex save or be blinded (until the end of round 2); Orog4 failed and is blind. 








Spoiler: Rolls



Orogs
Orog4 Knife vs Valda: 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14
Orog4 Knife vs Valda: 1D20+6 = [11]+6 = 17
HGSchlub 
Bag of Flour vs Valda: 1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11 miss (the damage portion)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 26, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Hill Giant Steading Kitchen
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) Difficult Terrain: Tables, Barrels, Insect Swarm; Visibility: Dim (Braziers); Cover: Tables, Barrels





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 58/85 THP 0/0 HD 9/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 75/75 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 3/4 3/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 BI 3/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 3/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 62/62 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 4/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 WS 1/2 GB 2/4 CO 4/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 1/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 56/56 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP16* SSdc16 3/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 75/83 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 4/4 RS 4/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Hill Giant Chef* AC15 HP 65/125 PP12*
*Hill Giant Schlub* AC11 HP 59/59 PP8
*Orogs* AC13 HP42ea PP10*
-*Orog1* 31/42; *Orog2* 32/42; *Orog3* 21/42; *Orog4* 29/42;
*Orc Servant* AC11 HP15ea PP10*
-*O1* 15/15; *O2* 15/15; *O3* 15/15; 
-*O4* 15/15; *O5* 0/15 (dead); *O6* 15/15; 
-*O7* 15/15; *O8* 15/15; *O9* 15/15;


        *GM:*  *End Round One; Begin Round Two*     








*OOC:*


Did those 8 THP wear off yet, or do they last until used?


----------



## Blue (May 26, 2022)

Eoghan's eyes caught at the haze of flour, making out the giantess emerging.

*<One giant at a time>*, he murmured to himself in the sylvan tongue as he turned towards her.

He called out while once again blessing the mental communication, *~<If the giantess starts laughing, leave her for last.>~

::Once there was-- no, that's too highbrow.  What do you call a-- no.  Oh fine.  What's grey and bad for your teeth?  A rock!::*
He then sketched a bow at the giantess.

The firbolg prepared to twist reality in different ways to protect his comrades.









*OOC:*


The tHP last until used, they don't have a duration like some do.

Eoghan is casting *Tasha's Hideous Laughter* on the Giantess.  Save DC 17 or fall prone and become incapacitated.  At the end of each turn she can repeat the save, and if damaged she can immediately repeat the save with advantage.

REACTION: Cast *Silvery Barbs* on the first successful hit or save the Chef makes.

*Eoghan* AC15 HP 75/75 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 1/4 2/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 BI 2/5
(This includes the Suggestion (2nd) and Tasha's (1st) I've cast since.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 26, 2022)

Upon hearing Eoghan's joke, the giantess started with a low chuckle that turned to riotous laughter. Soon she was trying to wipe tears form her eyes while wheezing and heaving her massive bosom. *::Ooh, thas a good one!::* she said between guffaws, *::A rock! Haw!::*









*OOC:*


Lol. No seriously - LOL.
Giantess's save vs Eoghan's Tasha'sSave: 1D20-2 = [16]-2 = 14


----------



## Lidgar (May 26, 2022)

Jack steps into the room and heaves the left door shut. *~Quinn, see about that other door, will ya?~*

He then positions himself next to the mage and shouts in orcish (but unfortunately his voice cracks when doing so), *"Rise against your oppressors or die you scurvy dogs!" *The _twang _of _Darling _then follows - which Jack tries to influence with his uncanny luck.









*OOC:*


 Jack moves to R46 while shutting the left door. He then tries to intimidate the orcs into attacking while firing at the Chef again.
Intimidate: 1D20+5 = [4]+5 = 9
Not very intimidating!

Sneak attack with crossbow: 1D20+10 = [2]+10 = 12
1D8+6+5D6 = [4]+6+[4, 5, 3, 6, 2] = 30
First attempt at attack, uses lucky feat to roll an additional d20:
Sneak attack with light crossbow (lucky): 1D20+10 = [16]+10 = 26
1D8+6+5D6 = [7]+6+[2, 5, 5, 4, 5] = 34

*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3 Ammo 16/20


----------



## Hriston (May 27, 2022)

*:: Put me in a pot? Ja think I look like dinner?::* Bible says as she draws and slashes twice at the giant chef with her longsword which gleams in the red light of the kitchen fires.









*OOC:*



Longsword, +1, attack: 1D20+10 = [10]+10 = 20
Damage: 1D8+8 = [5]+8 = 13
Longsword, +1, attack: 1D20+10 = [11]+10 = 21
Damage: 1D8+8 = [3]+8 = 11
AC19* HP 58/85 THP 0/0 HD 9/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1


----------



## TerraDave (May 27, 2022)

As he watches the chaos erupt, he starts to wonder who the bigger menace is.

*~To bad we don't have meteor swarm to finish off these orc plate throwers~*

He will back into P47. He will cast toll the dead on the chef.

(16 dmg, DC 16 save for half; He will use shield if hit).


----------



## Shadowedeyes (May 27, 2022)

Blinded by the flour suffusing the air and area around her, Valda cursed and coughed. She lashed out with wild blows against the Orog as they both tried to work around these almost comedic conditions.









*OOC:*



Dexterity Saving Throw: 1D20+3 = [5]+3 = 8

+1 Longsword Attack Rolls: 2D20.LOW(1)+9 = [17, 4]+9 = 13
2D20.LOW(1)+9 = [1, 19]+9 = 10

+1 Longsword Damage Roll: 1D8+7+1D6 = [7]+7+[3] = 17


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 27, 2022)

Jack made a brief attempt to raise the orcs in rebellion, but it was no use - they had seen one of their number be entirely eaten by insects summoned by an invading spellcaster. They were terrified, and there was just enough Orc left in their otherwise abused selves to remember what to do with someone you were scared of: You kill them. The orcs scattered, reaching for the best weapons they could find. 

Jack shoved a heavy door shut and fired his crossbow at the chef. His shot was hasty, and for a moment it looked like the quarrel would whiz past the giant, but the giant raised his meat cleaver to take a swing at Bible, and a luck of timing caused the quarrel to strike him under the arm, where his heavy apron gave no protection.

Bible stabbed and slashed below the apron at the giant's exposed knees, while keeping her shield high, blocking the giant's meat-cleaver as it rained blows down at her.









*OOC:*


Jack did 34 and Bible did 24 to HGChef, who missed Bible. Back in a sec.








Spoiler: Rolls



HGChef vs Bible
Cleaver: 1D20+8 = [7]+8 = 15
Cleaver: 1D20+8 = [5]+8 = 13
Cleaver: 1D20+8 = [3]+8 = 11 Pfft.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 27, 2022)

Tenibor observed the situation with the experienced eye of an elf. They had come in too strong - riling up the orcs, when they might have kept them out of it. He shook his head and did his part, conjuring the old durge-note that confirmed that Jack's quarrel had been a fatal shot. The bell told for he, and the giant fell to the dirt floor, dead.

The giantess with the flour-bag was the chef's wife, and she tried to scream, but all that came from her were fits of deep guffaws. The flour settled on everything - Valda and an orog, both white as snow, fought blindly, thrusting their weapons at each other. Valda felt the orog's blade slide across her armour, and her own blade struck flesh.









*OOC:*


Tenibor finished off the Chef; Valda did 17 to Orog4, who missed her, as did Orc8. @VLAD the Destroyer Quinn to go to roll the round.








Spoiler: Rolls



No sense in rolling a save for the Chef, he'd die either way.
Orog4 vs Valda (both blind)
Knife: 2D20.LOW(1)+6 = [13, 5]+6 = 11
Knife: 2D20.LOW(1)+6 = [11, 18]+6 = 17 almost!
Orc8 vs Valda
Big Knife: 2D20.HIGH(1)+5 = [3, 3]+5 = 8 really?


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 27, 2022)

Quinn notices the curtain move and ducked, closing his eyes as the bag of flour burst across him.  He hears Jack's mental command to shut the other door and pushes into it to force it closed.  He then turns and casts a bolt of starlight at the Orog in the center of the room.  Quinn then moves away from the door closer to his other companions.









*OOC:*


Dex Save: 1d20+3 *15*

Guiding bolt attack and damage: 1d20+10 *21* 4d6 *12* at Orog 1

I will then move to Q44

*Quinn:* AC17* HP 62/62 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 4/4 3/3 3/3 3/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 1/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 1/1 Ba 1/1


----------



## Blue (May 27, 2022)

*OOC:*





VLAD the Destroyer said:


> Quinn notices the curtain move and ducked, closing his eyes as the bag of flour burst across him.  He hears Jack's mental command to shut the other door and pushes into it to force it closed.  He then turns and casts a bolt of starlight at the giantess.  Quinn then moves away from the door closer to his other companions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate to say it, but the Guiding Bolt would have disadvantage against a prone target since it's a ranged attack roll.

If it does hit, the giantess will get an immediate save vs. Tasha's with advantage.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 27, 2022)

*OOC:*


Crap forgot about that. Let me change my action. Give me a couple.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 27, 2022)

*OOC:*


Ok so I edited my post to have the spell attack Orog 1 instead.  Sorry about that.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 27, 2022)

Quinn sent a bolt of starlight at the plate-throwing orog, and got out of the puff of flour as it settled. Valda and her orog opponent stepped away from each other long enough to wipe their eyes. The now softly glowing plate-thrower yelled to the orcs, *::Ged da castahs! Killem before dey kill us all!::*

While he threw plates at Quinn, who headed westward, dodging one plate before being struck hard with a second. Orcs near the fireplaces pulled hot pokers and ran toward Quinn and Tenibor, using the pokers like fiery metal spears. Quinn managed to block, but Tenibor needed to conjure a magical shield to stop himself from being skewered. Far across the room, another orc took to throwing wood from a woodpile. It was a long throw, and his first hunk of wood went over everyone's heads and thumped off the door behind Jack.

Another orog opened a door to the north and began frantically speaking to an orc on the other side. An orc and an orog ran to the west, and threw open the doors to the courtyard, where dire-wolves sat at attention, expecting kitchen treats.









*OOC:*


Quinn did 12 to Orog1, who hit him with a plate for 10! Tenibor had to _shield_ a hot poker.








Spoiler: Rolls



Orog1 & Orcs
Orog1 Plate vs Quinn: 1D20+6 = [7]+6 = 13
Orog1 Plate vs Quinn: 1D20+6 = [18]+6 = 24 for 1D6+4 = [6]+4 = 10
Orc1 Poker vs Tenibor: 1D20+5 = [14]+5 = 19 (shield)
Orc2 Poker vs Quinn: 1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15
Orc3 wood vs Quinn: 1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11
Orc3 disadvantage (long range) 1D20+5 = [1]+5 = 6 miss


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 27, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Hill Giant Steading Kitchen
     


Spoiler: Map





(General Features) Difficult Terrain: Tables, Barrels, Insect Swarm; Visibility: Dim (Braziers); Cover: Tables





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 58/85 THP 0/0 HD 9/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 75/75 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 3/4 3/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 BI 3/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 60/62 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 4/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 1/4 CO 4/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 1/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 56/56 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP16* SSdc16 2/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 75/83 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 4/4 RS 4/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Hill Giant Chef* AC15 HP 0/125 PP12* (dead)
*Hill Giant Schlub* AC11 HP 59/59 PP8
*Orogs* AC13 HP42ea PP10*
-*Orog1* 19/42; *Orog2* 32/42; *Orog3* 21/42; *Orog4* 12/42;
*Orc Servant* AC11 HP15ea PP10*
-*O1* 15/15; *O2* 15/15; *O3* 15/15; 
-*O4* 15/15; *O5* 0/15 (dead); *O6* 15/15; 
-*O7* 15/15; *O8* 15/15; *O9* 15/15;


        *GM:*  *End Round Two; Begin Round Three*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 27, 2022)

Just as it seemed that the giantess would stop laughing, she burst into guffaws once more, with tears rolling down her cheeks.









*OOC:*


Oh, I should have given the giantess a chance to stop laughing: 
dc17 Wis Save: 1D20-2 = [3]-2 = 1 Nope!


----------



## Blue (May 27, 2022)

Distaste for his own joke still obvious on his face, Eoghan turned away from the laughter of the giantess towards the orcs coming in.  He chanted a growing series of low notes, focusing behind the two orcs.  The notes grew, finding the resonant frequencies of their weapons, their teeth, their very bones, until it was all released with a crack.









*OOC:*


Eoghan cast Shatter about behind Orc 1 & 2.  It's a 10' radius, he's doing it far enough back to avoid Quinn while getting both of them.  It's a *DC 17 CON save for half damage*.  So *18 thunder damage* on a fail or just *9* if they succeed.
Shatter: 3D8 = [6, 7, 5] = 18

*Eoghan* AC15 HP 75/75 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 1/4 1/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 BI 2/5


----------



## TerraDave (May 28, 2022)

*~We seem to be fighting everything except what we came here to fight~*

(as per the implied order) Tenibor waits to see the fate of the sonicly blasted orcs before acting.


----------



## Lidgar (May 28, 2022)

Jack smiles grimly as the giant falls. Now pressed to either side, he glances to his right and widens his eyes as the flour settles and he sees a much larger Valda. *~Neat trick, that,~ *he thinks to her as he trains _Darling _on the orc attacking her flank. 









*OOC:*


 Jack attacks orc 8.
Sneak attack with light crossbow: 1D20+10 = [4]+10 = 14
1D8+6+5D6 = [8]+6+[3, 3, 6, 1, 2] = 29

*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3 Ammo 15/20


----------



## Hriston (May 28, 2022)

Assuming Eoghan has the two charging orcs handled with his spell, Bible goes for the plate throwing orog, clambering onto the body of the fallen chef. She then makes a mighty leap from the giant's knee up onto the nearest edge of the trestle table.









*OOC:*


Bible moves to R42 and makes a standing jump.

Dexterity check to land in difficult terrain: 1D20+4 = [12]+4 = 16







She then makes another jump across the table to land within reach of the orog.









*OOC:*



Dexterity check to land in difficult terrain: 1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22







*:: Didn't your mother teach you you shouldn't throw the good china?::* asks Bible, standing over the orog on the table, and strikes down at it with her longsword.









*OOC:*


Bible lands at P39.

Longsword, +1, attack with advantage from guiding bolt: 2D20.HIGH(1)+10 = [9, 14]+10 = 24

Damage: 1D8+8 = [6]+8 = 14

Longsword, +1, attack: 1D20+10 = [18]+10 = 28

Damage: 1D8+8 = [2]+8 = 10


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 28, 2022)

Eoghan started a low note that built into a loud crack. The orc in front of Tenibor died gruesomely, and part of the woodpile behind him exploded, scattering chunks and slivers on the floor. The orc in front of Quinn gritted cracked teeth, as if the pain had awakened some near-forgotten warrior spirit, and he thrust his hot poker at the druid once more, who blocked it.

Jack shot the orc near Valda, as she was wiping her eyes, and it fell dead with a quarrel in its chest. Bible leaped up on the trestle table, hopped over a washbin, and stabbed down at the plate-throwing orog, wounding with one strike, and finishing it with a second.









*OOC:*


Eoghan killed Orc1 & did 9 to Orc2; Jack killed Orc8; Bible killed Orog1. Orc2 missed Quinn. Quinn, Tenibor, and Valda still to go.








Spoiler: Rolls



Shatter dc17 Con:
Orc1 Save: 1D20+3 = [8]+3 = 11
Orc2 Save: 1D20+3 = [16]+3 = 19
Orc2
Poker vs Quinn: 1D20+5 = [9]+5 = 14


----------



## TerraDave (May 28, 2022)

Tenibor moves as far to the right/east as he can, getting behind big* Valda.*

He then _bends flame around her,_ scorching the giant and the orc orog next to her.

*~You may feel warm, it is normal~*

(Burning hands dmg 18, dc 16 dex for half, sculpted by Tenibor)
(2 of 3 2nd level slots used)


----------



## TerraDave (May 29, 2022)

Oops, I may change my post…

Or not. Will keep it.

~she may be laughing now, but she won’t be laughing long, in any case-


----------



## Shadowedeyes (May 29, 2022)

Valda, now able to see again, was a bit surprised by the flames engulfing the area around her, but she quickly recovered and rained savage blows upon the giantess, hoping to use it's momentary fits of laughter to her advantage.









*OOC:*


 Attacking with advantage since the giant is prone from Tasha's Hideous Laughter. 
+1 Longsword Attack Rolls with Advantage: 2D20.HIGH(1)+9 = [12, 15]+9 = 24
2D20.HIGH(1)+9 = [9, 6]+9 = 18

+1 Longsword Damage with Giants Might: 1D8+7+1D6 = [4]+7+[5] = 16

+1 Longsword Damage: 1D8+7 = [1]+7 = 8


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 29, 2022)

With elvish precision, Tenibor flung fire around Valda, miraculously managing to not ignite her in spite of her being coated in a thick layer of flour. The orog was not so lucky. He stepped back, covering himself with his arms, but the flour ignited and he went up like a torch. 

The giantess sat on the ground laughing as Tenibor's fire burst around her and Valda stabbed her twice. Finally, she stopped repeating, *::A rock! Haw!::,* between wheezes and began to climb to her feet.

Four hundred pounds of flour had settled in the area, and the flames from the orog ignited it, causing fire to erupt across the floor, moving back toward Valda and Tenibor.









*OOC:*


Valda and Tenibor need to roll a dc13 Dex save or take 7 fire damage from exploding flour. (Valda has disadvantage for being coated in it). Tenibor killed the orog and did 18 to giantess. Valda did 24 to her. She finally saved from Tasha's at the end of her turn.








Spoiler: Rolls



Giantess' Saving Throws
Burning Hands dc16 Dex Save: 1D20-1 = [4]-1 = 3
18 dmg Tasha's dc17 Wis Save: 1D20-2 = [3]-2 = 1
- dmg adv: 1D20-3 = [17]-2 = 15
16 dmg Tasha's dc17 Wis Save: 1D20-3 = [4]-2 = 2
- dmg adv: 1D20-3 = [17]-2 = 15
8 dmg Tash's dc17 Wis Save: 1D20-3 = [1]-2 = -1
- dmg adv: 1D20-3 = [15]-2 = 13
End of Turn:
Tasha's dc 17 Wis Save: 1D20-2 = [20]-2 = 18 Made it!


----------



## TerraDave (May 30, 2022)

Flour is flammable. 

(Ouch, he takes 7 damage).


----------



## Lidgar (May 30, 2022)

*OOC:*


 Shake and bake elf!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 30, 2022)

TerraDave said:


> Flour is flammable.











*OOC:*


Yes. Very.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (May 30, 2022)

*OOC:*


I will also be taking said damage.
Dexterity Saving Throw: 2D20.LOW(1)+3 = [18, 1]+3 = 4


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 30, 2022)

Though Tenibor's control of his own flame had all the deft precision that an experienced elf wizard was known for, he failed to calculate the extreme combustibility of ground flour. The flour ignited and blew back on him and Valda, singeing them.









*OOC:*


I think we're only waiting on @VLAD the Destroyer Quinn to roll the round.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 30, 2022)

*OOC:*


Sorry, weekends are bad for me especially a holiday weekend. Will get a post up first thing tomorrow.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 31, 2022)

Quinn raises his shield deflecting the orcs strike.  He then speaks a quick word and gestures with his sickle at the orc.  The thorny vine lashes out and wraps around the orcs throat yanking it off it's feet.  With the threat now taken care of Quinn moves to see what dangers the fleeing orcs were calling.









*OOC:*


Casting Thorn Whip on Orc 2.
Thorn Whip attack against Orc2: 1d20+10 *25* 2d6 *8*

That should kill it so will move to R39.

*Quinn:* AC17* HP 60/62 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 4/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 1/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 1/1 Ba 1/1


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 31, 2022)

Having killed the orc wielding a fire poker, Quinn passed between the body of the giant chef and the trestle table while an orc flung another hunk of firewood at him, that fell far short. He watched as an orc and an orog fled out a door into the courtyard. There, the dire wolves whined and howled, as if they were expecting kitchen treats.

Another orog moved through the doors on the north wall and closed them behind him, while an orc moved through a heavy curtain in the north-east corner of the kitchen into a small room and by the sound, began to rummage for something there.

An orc that had nearly been forgotten in all the chaos, passed behind Quinn and stabbed Eoghan with a kitchen knife.









*OOC:*


Yup, Quinn killed orc2. Orc3 missed him. Orc7 critted Eoghan for 8.








Spoiler: Rolls



Orc3 vs Quinn Log: 1D20+5 = [1]+5 = 6
Orc7 vs Eoghan
Knife: 1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25 crit for 2D4+3 = [2, 3]+3 = 8


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 31, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Hill Giant Steading Kitchen
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) Difficult Terrain: Tables, Barrels, Insect Swarm; Visibility: Dim (Braziers); Cover: Tables, Barrels





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 58/85 THP 0/0 HD 9/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 75/75 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 3/4 3/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 BI 3/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 60/62 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 4/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 1/4 CO 4/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 1/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 49/56 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP16* SSdc16 2/4 1/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 75/83 THP 1/8 HD 9/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 4/4 RS 4/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Hill Giant Chef* AC15 HP 0/125 PP12* (dead)
*Hill Giant Schlub* AC11 HP 17/59 PP8
*Orogs* AC13 HP42ea PP10*
-*Orog1* 0/42 (dead); *Orog2* 32/42; *Orog3* 21/42; *Orog4* 0/42 (dead);
*Orc Servant* AC11 HP15ea PP10*
-*O1* 0/15 (dead); *O2* 0/15 (dead); *O3* 15/15; 
-*O4* 15/15; *O5* 0/15 (dead); *O6* 15/15; 
-*O7* 15/15; *O8* 0/15 (dead); *O9* 15/15; 
*Dire Wolves* AC14 HP37ea PP13(18)*
-*DW1* 37/37; *DW2* 37/37; *DW3* 37/37
*Young Dire Wolf* AC13 HP 22/22 PP12(17)*


        *GM:*  *End Round Three; Begin Round Four*


----------



## Blue (May 31, 2022)

Eoghan let out a little shriek as the orc's knife went deep, unbecoming of a man-at-arms but quite in line with the normally gentle giant.  With an effort he pulled a mantle of dignity about him, fey glamour rushing in momentarily like the water after a diver submerges.  Without breaking eye contact, Eoghan backed up -- and the orc let him.  This same feywild magesty danced over those in his via - Quinn and Bible, Tenibor, and finally Valda.  By the time his gaze met Jack there was no more magic in it to bestow.   His back ended up against the double doors, getting pushed the rest of the way closed as he rested against them.

*::Naughty orc, striking your betters.  I'll deal with you in a moment  -- if you throw down that knife it will go better for you.::*

With that he turned towards the giantess who had finally stopped laughing.

*::Base-born and ill-conceived, your sense of humor betrays your nature.  You should crawl on the floor with the lowest of roaches and still would be climbing above your station.::*

The familiar rush of power behind the malicious jap thrums in the air.









*OOC:*


Eoghan triggered his *Mantle of Inspiration* as a bonus action.  _*Quinn, Bible, Tenibor, Valda* and himself_ get 8 temporary HPs, and may use their reaction to move up to half their speed without triggering attacks of opportunities.  (Sorry @Lidgar, Jack seemed to be fine with Darling and is the only one still with 8 tHP from earlier.)

He then uses that movement to back away from the orc to R/S47, where he leans against the doors and closes them.  He is leaning, so if someone pushed them giant-hard he will likely go flying.

He attempted to *intimidate* the orc to drop his knife.  Probably pretty hard to do in combat.
Intimidation: 1D20+5 = [15]+5 = 20

For his action, he cast *Vicious Mockery* at the giantess.  Wisdom save *DC17*, on failure *5 psychic damage and disadvantage* on next attack.
Vicious Mockery: 2D4 = [1, 4] = 5

*Eoghan* AC15 HP 75/75 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 3/4 3/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 BI 2/5


----------



## Lidgar (May 31, 2022)

*OOC:*


@FitzTheRuke - is the giantess standing now? And thanks @Blue, Jack's all good!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 1, 2022)

Lidgar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> @FitzTheRuke - is the giantess standing now? And thanks @Blue, Jack's all good!











*OOC:*


She will stand when she has her turn (she had to roll the save at the end of her turn). If you mean, "can I shoot her without disadvantage" then, yeah, you can just post "when she stands Jack shoots her" and I will consider your turn to happen then (I guess you can think of it like readying an action, but I won't make you use your reaction, because the order of events is fluid in PBP.)









Blue said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Eoghan attempted to *intimidate* the orc to drop his knife.  Probably pretty hard to do in combat.
> Intimidation: 1D20+5 = [15]+5 = 20











*OOC:*


That might be something I'd allow, but usually expect it to use your action, if you want me to take it as more that fluff. (I mean, if the target is already considering the action you suggest, I'd have it happen without using an action, with a decent roll, sure!) I guess just consider that I add "weight" to the action economy.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 1, 2022)

Tenibor uses his reaction to get out of the fire, heading SW.

He will toll the giant, tormenting it about its impending death. (Just rolled...it might actually finish her off).

He will then move to the other side of Jack.

(Toll the dead 18 dmg; DC 16 will for half, 8 temp HP).


----------



## Hriston (Jun 1, 2022)

Bible peers through the cloud of locusts swirling in the middle of the kitchen as the orog on the other side of it exits to the north, deliberately closing the door behind itself.

*"Tha's problisky where they're keepin' me sweet Corbit,"* she mumbles to herself.

She hops down from the table and skips across the kitchen to the wood-thrower, careful to skirt around the edge of the swarm and thinking as she goes, _"Ahoy, Quinn! Can you shoo away these pesky flies? They're blockin' the entrance to the exit!"_

As she arrives at the orc, she swings her sword.









*OOC:*


Position: N34

Longsword, +1, attack: 1D20+10 = [12]+10 = 22

Damage: 1D8+8 = [8]+8 = 16


----------



## Lidgar (Jun 1, 2022)

Jack canvases the room, hearing the wolves yapping and seeing the doors across the room firmly close. *~We need to contain this the best we can,~ *he thinks to the others as he moved towards the ovens. Once repositioned, he carefully squares his crossbow at another orc.









*OOC:*


 Jack uses cunning action to move to L38 and then fires at Orc 3 by the woodpile. Orc7.
Attack with light crossbow: 1D20+10 = [2]+10 = 12
1D8+6 = [7]+6 = 13


----------



## Lidgar (Jun 1, 2022)

*OOC:*


 Shoot, just saw Hriston's post, will edit mine to attack Orc7


----------



## Blue (Jun 1, 2022)

*OOC:*





FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> That might be something I'd allow, but usually expect it to use your action, if you want me to take it as more that fluff. (I mean, if the target is already considering the action you suggest, I'd have it happen without using an action, with a decent roll, sure!) I guess just consider that I add "weight" to the action economy.



More than fair.  In that case I hadn't used Eoghan's action for it, so just treat it as dressing.  Or at best perhaps remember it if doing some sort of morale for the orcs.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 2, 2022)

Eoghan backed off from the orc that had stabbed him, and he shut the heavy kitchen door with his back. He could hear a giant coming down the hallway behind him (likely the same one that had gone to the Stone Giant's room, now tasked with checking on the noise from the kitchen). The orc seemed to consider surrendering, though it was not in an orc's nature to do so, but then was shot in the back by Jack. Insensibly, the orc charged Eoghan, and again stuck his kitchen knife in the giant-kin.

Having been insulted by Eoghan, the giantess climbed to her feet and rushed forward in anger. Tenibor tolled another deep note, and the giantess, still holding her flour-bag, stepped foolishly into the flames. The bag went up, and so did she, until she collapsed, in a smoking heap that put out most of the remaining fire as she landed on top of the burning flour that was piled on the dirt floor around Valda.

Bible hopped off the table, and she finished off the wood-throwing orc, before the latter could grab another log from the woodpile. She could hear a flurry of movement in the room to the north, as giants and orcs there prepared themselves for battle.









*OOC:*


Eoghan did 5 & Tenibor did 18 to the Giantess, killing her. Jack did 12 to Orc7 who critted Eoghan again for 8!; Bible killed Orc3. Valda and Quinn to go.








Spoiler: Rolls



Orc7 vs Eoghan
Knife Attack: 1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25 bwhaha! Crit for 2D4+3 = [1, 4]+3 = 8
Giantess Vs EoghanSave: 1D20-2 = [3]-2 = 1
Giantess Vs TeniborSave: 1D20-2 = [10]-2 = 8


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Jun 2, 2022)

_"Well, this is a right mess. Like a bad burgle." _Valda thinks to herself as she backs away from the flame and the corpse of the hill giantess. She moves to Eoghan's side and attempts to finish off the orc still bedeviling him.









*OOC:*



+1 Longsword Attack Rolls: 1D20+9 = [8]+9 = 17
1D20+9 = [15]+9 = 24
+1 Longsword Damage with Giants Might: 1D8+7+1D6 = [1]+7+[5] = 13


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 2, 2022)

Leaving the burned giantess behind her, Valda marched over toward Eoghan and easily lopped the head off the orc who was harassing the Firbolg. 

From behind the door came a giant's voice that said, *::Hey dere! Wus' goin' on in da kichun?::*









*OOC:*


Done in Orc7.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jun 2, 2022)

Quinn looks at the lone orc standing in the kitchen then to the open door and the dire wolves.  He lashes out with his thorn whip at the orc.  Hitting the creature and dragging it closer to he and Bible.  Quinn then moves up and places the mass of insects between him and the wolves line of sight.









*OOC:*


Casting Thorn Whip on Orc3
Thorn Whip attack against Orc3: 1d20+10 *22* 2d6 *4*
I will then drag the orc 10 ft closer to me.  If possible I will drag him into the area of the Insect Plague But don't think he will reach it with only 10 ft.
I will then move to p36 or p37 to put the AOE spell between me and the wolves.


----------



## Blue (Jun 2, 2022)

*::You wanna cook?  If not stop botherin' me!::*, Eoghan yelled back through the doors, immitating the hill giant chef's rough accent.









*OOC:*


Deception: 1D20+9 = [14]+9 = 23


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 2, 2022)

Eoghan and Valda listened to the giant's retreating footsteps. They had fooled the brute once again.

Quinn moved up near Bible, and before the body of the wood-throwing orc could fall from her blade, the druid pulled it free with his whip and threw it into the mass of insects, where it was consumed.









*OOC:*


Orc3 is even more dead. Let's move on.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 2, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Hill Giant Steading Kitchen
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) Difficult Terrain: Tables, Barrels, Insect Swarm; Visibility: Dim (Braziers); Cover: Tables, Barrels





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 58/85 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 75/75 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 3/4 3/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 BI 2/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 60/62 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 4/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 1/4 CO 4/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 1/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 49/56 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP16* SSdc16 2/4 1/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 75/83 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 4/4 RS 4/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs - NOW)
*Hill Giants* AC13 HP105ea PP12
-*HG1* 105/105; *HG2* 105/105;
*Hill Giant Schlubs* AC11 HP59ea PP8
-*HGS2* 59/59; *HGS3* 59/59
*Orogs* AC13 HP42ea PP10*
-*Orog2* 32/42; *Orog3* 21/42 (off-map);
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10*
-*O1* 15/15; *O2* 15/15; *O3* 15/15; 
-*O4* 15/15; *O6* 15/15 (off-map); 
*Dire Wolves* AC14 HP37ea PP13(18)*
-*DW1* 37/37; *DW2* 37/37; *DW3* 37/37
*Young Dire Wolf* AC13 HP 22/22 PP12(17)*


        *GM:*  *End Round Four; Begin Round Five*


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 2, 2022)

*~If we wish to make an exit and regroup--that would be through the wolves. Or we can take the fight to what may be the rest of the kitchen staff to the north.~*


----------



## Hriston (Jun 3, 2022)

Hearing the commotion in the room to the north and seeing the cloud of locusts still buzzing between her and the door, Bible looks to see if there are spaces between the logs that form the corner of the room to squeeze through so she can get around the left side of the insect swarm and head straight for the door to hold it shut against the giants on the other side.

If not, she skirts around to the right of the swarm, passing Quinn and thinking as she goes, first to Tennibor, _"I ain't leavin' here without me halfling friend!"_ and then, _"Come on Valda, we can hold 'em over here! Someone get the door, so the puppies don't bite us in the *!&%$!"_









*OOC:*


Bible dashes in either case. I figure she can get to about W38 if she moves counter-clockwise around the swarm.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 3, 2022)

*~Your loyalty is noted. The courtyard may give us access to the other side of the great hall, which we have not explored. Or we may wish to regroup and then return this evening. Or we go north, or back south. But we must decide~*


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 3, 2022)

(OoC: Something may be off map for the top room, likes stairs down, but otherwise it could just be more giants).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 3, 2022)

Bible looked at the join where two walls came together. It was made from enormous logs, and some of Quinn's locusts were chewing on the hewn ends. It did not seem safe to go that way, so she circled counter-clockwise. Through the open doors to the courtyard, she saw an orog and an orc flee past the dire wolves, heading for the door to the outbuilding. They may have been going for shelter, but they just as likely were going for help.

Tenibor tried to telepathically work out a plan with the group, listing the many options available.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 3, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Quinn tried to telepathically work out a plan with the group, listing the many options available.



Oh not again!


----------



## Lidgar (Jun 3, 2022)

Jack considers the options Tenibor has laid out. *~If I remember rightly what Quinn told us when flying over the place, that yard has another way into the steading. I say we head that way and take them out before this gets messier than it already is. The north should be contained for a bit as long as them bugs are there. I can keep an eye on the north doors while the rest of you take care of those mangy mutts.~ *True to his word, Jack then swiftly moves towards the yard and Bible while readying _Darling._









*OOC:*


 It's helpful to review post #121 which is the mental image Quinn sent us of his flyover. Looks like there is another door along the southeast wall of the yard that leads back into the main steading. Let's try to keep this contained to the north part of the steading if we can. 

Jack moves to W39 using dash as his cunning action, directly adjacent to Bible. He then readies an action to shoot a wolf should they come through the door. I went ahead and rolled the attack and damage (assuming it would not be a sneak attack) just in case one does.   

Attack with light crossbow: 1D20+10 = [20]+10 = 30
1D8+6 = [6]+6 = 12
 Crit! 
Crit damage: 1D8 = [8] = 8
 
Gotta love rolling the crit when its not a SA...lol.


----------



## Blue (Jun 3, 2022)

Listening to his wise companions, Eoghan hurried past the fallen chef and around the bend of the room to the east scanning the table he was running past for any meat.  As soon as he got around the corner and saw the wolves through the open double doors he started to call out to them, an odd resonance in his voice.

*::Hey there.  Who's a good wolf?  You are.  We're friends, just coming on past.  You're such a good wolf.  Just let us past.::*









*OOC:*


Eoghan takes that dash action, and moves 60' to U38.  If there is some and I don't need an action to pick it up, Eoghan would grab the first meat he saw while running past.

Firbolg have a racial ability:
*Speech of Beast and Leaf.* You have the ability to communicate in a limited manner with Beasts, Plants, and vegetation. They can understand the meaning of your words, though you have no special ability to understand them in return. You have advantage on all Charisma checks you make to influence them.

I'm attempting to persuade them we are friends and not to attack.  Since it mention they understand and calls out Charisma checks instead of Wisdom for Animal Handling I'm rolling persuasion.  Let me know if you want me to do something different.

Persuasion w/ adv vs. dire wolves: 2D20.HIGH(1)+13 = [6, 5]+13 = 19
Really happy I took expertise in that.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 3, 2022)

Eoghan was easily able to reach up and grab a ring of sausages that was hanging from the rafters over the trestle table and he ran toward the open kitchen door. The wolves stayed outside, and they perked with anticipation for the offer of a treat. Jack held his crossbow ready, in case the wolves caused trouble.









*OOC:*


Nature is Wisdom, but I think Animal Handling is normally Charisma. Persuasion is fine when you are 'communicating' though.


----------



## Blue (Jun 3, 2022)

*OOC:*


#WinLikeABard


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 4, 2022)

Tenibor cautiously skirts the swarm, moving to v38 or thereabouts.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 6, 2022)

There was something of a calm in the fighting as everyone moved across the room, careful to avoid the massive swarm of bugs that were consuming everything in the middle of the kitchen.

Sound from the north room suggested that it would not be long before they were in the thick of it once more.









*OOC:*


Just @VLAD the Destroyer Quinn and @Shadowedeyes Valda to go to roll the round.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jun 6, 2022)

Quinn follows the others towards the door to the courtyard and readies a spell to attack if Eoghan is unable to calm the wolves.









*OOC:*


Will move around the spell as far as I can.  Think I can get to somewhere around T38.  I will then ready a Thorn Whip attack to strike at a dire wolf it it moves into the kitchen to attack.

Thorn Whip attack on dire wolf.: 1d20+10 *11* 2d6 *5*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 6, 2022)

The wolves held their ground, waiting for Eoghan's offer of sausage. In the north room, a giant began to bang on the door for some unfathomable reason of his own. It was difficult to determine what the giants were up to in there, but they had not yet come out to cause any trouble.









*OOC:*


I am going to assume that Valda dashes to join the others, as there's not anything more to do ATM. @Shadowedeyes when you get the chance, you can just take her following turn, which is likely to be more interesting anyway.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 6, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Hill Giant Steading Kitchen & Courtyard
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) Difficult Terrain: Tables, Barrels, Insect Swarm; Visibility: Dim (Braziers); Cover: Tables, Barrels





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 58/85 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 75/75 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 3/4 3/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 BI 2/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 60/62 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 4/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 1/4 CO 4/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 1/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 49/56 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP16* SSdc16 2/4 1/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 75/83 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 4/4 RS 4/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Hill Giants* AC13 HP105ea PP12
-*HG1* 105/105; *HG2* 105/105;
*Hill Giant Schlubs* AC11 HP59ea PP8
-*HGS2* 59/59; *HGS3* 59/59
*Orogs* AC13 HP42ea PP10*
-*Orog2* 32/42; *Orog3* 21/42 (outside);
*Orcs (Now)* AC11 HP15ea PP10*
-*O1* 15/15; *O2* 15/15; *O3* 15/15; 
-*O4* 15/15; *O6* 15/15 (outside); 
*Dire Wolves* AC14 HP37ea PP13(18)*
-*DW1* 37/37; *DW2* 37/37; *DW3* 37/37
*Young Dire Wolf* AC13 HP 22/22 PP12(17)*


        *GM:*  *End Round Five; Begin Round Six*


----------



## Blue (Jun 7, 2022)

Eoghan cautiously goes out to the wolves, tossing them links of sausage while continuing the calming speech.

*~<Let me go first to make sure they won't attack.>~*









*OOC:*


Move outside, likely will take a Dash action to do so.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 7, 2022)

When Eoghan went outside into the damp air of the growing evening, he noticed that three giants had slipped out of the room north of the kitchen through a set of doors there and were slowly working their way toward him. In addition, the orc and orog were pounding on the door to the outbuilding. Trouble was coming fast.

He threw a link of sausage to the closest wolf, who gobbled it up while the others looked on jealously, but (for now) waited their turn.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 8, 2022)

Updated map please.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 8, 2022)

TerraDave said:


> Updated map please.











*OOC:*


You got it.








Spoiler: Map of Courtyard


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 8, 2022)

Tenibor will move towards the doors, but not through them.

_Patience is key, at least 6-12 seconds of it. _


----------



## Blue (Jun 8, 2022)

*~<The giants are out here.  And getting reinforcements!>~*


----------



## Lidgar (Jun 8, 2022)

*~Between a rock and a hard place. Starting to remind me of the Calphor job. Only the difference is the mooks are bigger.~ 

~Alright big guy, I got your back. Valda and Bible, let's try to form a front near the doors, I'll continue to watch the north door.~*









*OOC:*


 Jack moves up to AB38 and shifts his readied action to shoot anything that comes from the north (either from the curtained room or doors). 
_: 1D20+10 = [19]+10 = 29
1D8+6 = [3]+6 = 9


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 8, 2022)

Tenibor and Jack took up positions on either side of the kitchen-courtyard doors. Jack covered the north with his crossbow while urging the others to create a front line.

From inside the outbuilding came a booming (and yet raspy) voice that called, *::Quit yer banging! I'm on da way. What daffug is oop oud dere?::*

The orc and orog, who had been banging on the door stopped and stepped back. The dire wolves, who had been happily waiting for their turn to eat a sausage, tensed and their ears flattened.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jun 8, 2022)

Quinn follows the others standing behind the forming front line.  He waits keeping an eye on the door past the insects.  They will need to contain this soon or be forced to fight the rest of the fort.









*OOC:*


Will move up to Z38.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 10, 2022)

*OOC:*


Okay, I'm going to start us fresh with a new encounter. Here is where everyone is, the wolves aren't hostile ATM, but there _are_ very hostile giants coming down from the north. They think they're being sneaky.







        *GM:*  *Encounter:* Hill Giant Steading Courtyard
     


Spoiler: Map






(General Features) Difficult Terrain: Tables, Barrels, Insect Swarm; Visibility: Dim (Night); Cover: Walls





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 58/85 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 75/75 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 3/4 3/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 BI 2/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 60/62 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 4/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 1/4 CO 4/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 1/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 49/56 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP16* SSdc16 2/4 1/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 75/83 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 4/4 RS 4/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Hill Giants* AC13 HP105ea PP12
-*HG1* 105/105; *HG2* 105/105;
*Hill Giant Schlubs* AC11 HP59ea PP8
-*HGS2* 59/59; *HGS3* 59/59
*Orogs* AC13 HP42ea PP10*
-*Orog2* 32/42; *Orog3* 21/42;
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10*
-*O1* 15/15; *O2* 15/15; *O3* 15/15; 
-*O4* 15/15; *O6* 15/15 (outside); 
*Dire Wolves* AC14 HP37ea PP13(18)*
-*DW1* 37/37; *DW2* 37/37; *DW3* 37/37
*Young Dire Wolf* AC13 HP 22/22 PP12(17)*


        *GM:*  *Begin Round One*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 10, 2022)

*OOC:*


@Hriston and @Shadowedeyes I hope I haven't lost you! We need Bible and Valda!


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Jun 11, 2022)

Valda tries to cautiously move out the door, trying to put herself between the giants who thought they were sneaking and Eoghan, who seemed to be handling the dire wolves, although she keeps an eye on them. She doesn't quite trust the large predators, and adopts a defensive stance against the oncoming giants and if needed, the wolves.









*OOC:*


 Going to move out to position between Eoghan and the giants, taking a dodge action if possible.


----------



## Hriston (Jun 11, 2022)

Hearing the banging sound coming from the door to the north and that more trouble is coming through the courtyard to the east, Bible scans the room around her.

*"I know she ain't in there. Truth is she ain't here. Now, where ain't she? Where ain't me sweet Corbit?" *

Bible continues forward into the doorway to meet the coming threat head-on and prepares to strike the first enemy that moves into range of her sword.









*OOC:*


Bible moves to AD36 and takes the Ready action to attack the first giant or wolf that comes within 5 feet.


----------



## Blue (Jun 11, 2022)

Eoghan's voice again took on the odd timber as he continued to talk to the wolves and hastily threw sausages in each of their directions.

*::Them the mean ones?  They yell, maybe they kick?  We make them stop, we the nice ones.::*

He grabbed for his bandore but stopped to his greasy fingers on his coat before putting them on the wood instrument.  With a flourish he pulled sounds out of the air.  Barks, knocking, all of it came, concentrated at a point near the sneaking giants.  Then the air lit, each sound becoming a color, a shape, a feathery trail in a synesthesia riot around the giants.  And just as quickly, it was gone.

*~<If the giants froze, don't attack them until we finish the others.>~ *









*OOC:*


Hoping my item interaction & bonus action is enough to feed the sausage.  If not I'll take that out.

Eoghan is casting Hypnotic Pattern on the three giants.  It's a 30' cube, AE19 to AJ24 catches all three.  They need to make a DC 17 Wisdom save at Disadvantage or become incapacitated and speed 0.  Spell ends on a creature if someone uses an action to shake them out of their stupor or they take damage.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 11, 2022)

Eoghan threw his sausages to the wolves. He threw them a little ways out, to get the wolves further away from the kitchen doors, which gave room for Valda to step out. Though not as large as the bigger Hill Giants, Valda had grown very tall. She made for good cover for the others and she prepared to defend herself and her allies.

Eoghan created a pattern of swirling lights that caused the three giants to stare about themselves, tracking the pattern with their eyes and hands. To Eoghan's surprise and dismay, one of them closed her eyes tightly and snapped out of it, and she turned to her neighbour and shook her shoulder. Leaving the third behind (who stood, swatting at the now-invisible pattern as if he were catching flies) they moved to the attack.

One moved to the side and tossed a stone at Valda (who blocked it) while the other hefted a club and moved to engage her in closer combat.









*OOC:*


Shockingly, HG1 made her save and woke up HGS2, who threw a rock at Valda (missing). They left HG2 behind, though, the dummies.








Spoiler: Rolls



Eoghan's Hypnotic Pattern dc17
HG1 Wis Save: 2D20.LOW(1)-1 = [18, 19]-1 = 17
HG2 Wis Save: 2D20.LOW(1)-1 = [15, 19]-1 = 14
HGS2 Wis Save: 2D20.LOW(1)-2 = [14, 1]-2 = -1
HGS2 Rock
Attack vs Valda (who's dodging): 2D20.LOW(1)+6 = [5, 3]+6 = 9


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 11, 2022)

OoC How many squares down do the giants move down, if at all? I don’t need a new map, just some idea of where they are. Thanks.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 11, 2022)

TerraDave said:


> OoC How many squares down do the giants move down, if at all? I don’t need a new map, just some idea of where they are. Thanks.











*OOC:*


HG1 is at AF30/AG31 and HGS2 is at AK26/AL27. Valda is at AE32/AF33. The wolves moved 20' eastward (or so).


----------



## Hriston (Jun 11, 2022)

Seeing the wolves back away into the courtyard and relying on Eoghan to keep them at bay, Bible moves out into the courtyard herself, rounding on the nearest giant and striking with her blade.









*OOC:*


Position: AH32.

Longsword, +1, attack: 1D20+10 = [2]+10 = 12

Longsword, +1, attack: 1D20+10 = [1]+10 = 11

AC19* HP 58/85 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1







Seeing the giant handily deflect her blows, Bible nods in Valda's direction and says to the giant, *::Let's you and her fight.::*









*OOC:*


Continuity restored. Sorry for the edits!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 11, 2022)

Bible slipped out the door behind Valda and took a position next to her. As the giant came up, she forced the brute on the defensive, striking at her with her blade. The giantess parried with her club, but the battle was well and truly joined.

Across the courtyard, the door to the outbuilding opened, and the orc and orog stepped back defensively, wary of the enormous, bearded giant who was standing there, angry at having been disturbed. *::Whuddawe got? Smalls, eh? Lemme get my whip. Teach 'em t'know der place inna Ordening - Nowhere. Haw!::*

He moved away from the door, and two more dire wolves stepped out. One was larger and older than the ones by the kitchen door, and the other was young. The big one howled, and the wolves by the kitchen door gave off fighting over scraps and began to move to form a pack.









*OOC:*


Or at least they will when they get another turn. Bible missed HG1.


----------



## Lidgar (Jun 11, 2022)

Seeing the wolves retreat and Valda and Bible charge through the doors to confront more giants, Jack moves swiftly through the doors while hugging the wall to his right. He then yet again aims _Darling_ and fires.









*OOC:*


 Jack moves to AF38 and fires at the giant Bible attacked.
Sneak attack with light crossbow: 1D20+10 = [6]+10 = 16
1D8+6+5D6 = [3]+6+[4, 5, 4, 5, 5] = 32


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 11, 2022)

_Darling_'s quarrel struck the giantess below her clavicle. It bit deep and Jack could tell that she felt it, but it would take more to take down such a large mass of giant flesh.









*OOC:*


Jack did 32 to HG1.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 11, 2022)

Ok, sorry, now I need a map.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 12, 2022)

TerraDave said:


> Ok, sorry, now I need a map.











*OOC:*


No problem. Sorry it took so long - I had to get home from work to post it.








Spoiler: Map


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 12, 2022)

The time has come. Tenibor will move behind the bard, and then cast.

He places the fireball at AK 30. It should engulf 2 giants and 4 wolves.  He just curves it around Bible. 

*~You will experience some light and heat. Do not be alarmed.~*

(Dmg 30. Dex 16 for half. 1 3rd level spell used).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 12, 2022)

It was a regrettable necessity - they would soon be overwhelmed by numbers. Tenibor sent a small flame out into the middle of the courtyard that suddenly expanded in a burst of hot air and flame, that was gone nearly as quickly as it came. Bible felt the flash of heat, just short of being painful, but if flushed her cheeks. The giant in front of her shrieked and patted at flames that curled her matted hair. The rock-thrower spun around patting at her burning clothes (already a patchwork of various fabrics).

The wolves did not even see it coming. They had just turned from their food to join with the other two when flames surrounded them. When the flames subsided, their fur was burnt and their tails curled, and the youngest one lay dead on the courtyard dirt.









*OOC:*


Not a single save made. They all took 30. @VLAD the Destroyer Quinn to go to roll the round.








Spoiler: Rolls



Fireball dc16 Dex Saves
HG1: 1D20-1 = [2]-1 = 1
HGS2: 1D20-1 = [8]-1 = 7
DW1: 1D20+2 = [8]+2 = 10
DW2: 1D20+2 = [2]+2 = 4
DW3: 1D20+2 = [3]+2 = 5
YDW1: 1D20+2 = [5]+2 = 7


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Jun 13, 2022)

Valda goes for the giant in front of her, hoping that the distraction of swinging at Bible would leave her open to her steel. She grimly hacks at the giant with her longsword, knowing that the longer this goes on the more likely the group is to be overwhelmed by reinforcements.



Spoiler: Rolls



+1 Longsword Attack Rolls: 1D20+9 = [5]+9 = 14
1D20+9 = [11]+9 = 20
+1 Longsword Damage with Giants Might: 1D8+7+1D6 = [8]+7+[4] = 19
+1 Longsword Damage: 1D8+7 = [3]+7 = 10


----------



## Blue (Jun 13, 2022)

When the heat of the ball of fire washes over the wolves, Eoghan's fingering of the strings stops in a discordant jangle.  He is silent for a few moments, ears drooping in sadness.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jun 13, 2022)

Quinn moves up to the door to the courtyard.  He stands just inside to keep an eye on the other door out of the kitchen.  It would not do to have enemies flank them.  Quinn then calls forth the starry energy and sends a bolt towards the slower of the two giants.  The bolt strikes it squarely in the chest.









*OOC:*


Moving to AC37.

Casting guiding bolt at HGS2. Guiding bolt attack and damage: 1d20+10 *30* 4d6 *11*
Guiding bolt crit damage: 4d6 *14* for a total of 25 damage.

*Quinn;* AC17* HP 60/62 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 4/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 1/1 Ba 1/1


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 13, 2022)

Quinn struck the rock-throwing giantess with a starry bolt. She staggered, still reeling from Tenibor's flames. As Quinn had predicted, the northern door opened and orcs rushed out. They dashed across the kitchen and surrounded him in an arc, brandishing pikes. A giant lumbered out and took a rock from a large sack that was dragged by an orc that had hidden in a little side-room. The giant flung the rock at Quinn, but it struck the door he was standing beside.









*OOC:*


Quinn did 25 to Schlub2 and the next attack vs her has advantage. Orcs had to dash to reach Quinn, so no attacks for them yet. Schlub3 missed Quinn with a rock.








Spoiler: Rolls



Attack: 1D20+6 = [7]+6 = 13


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 13, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Hill Giant Steading Courtyard
     


Spoiler: Map






(General Features) Difficult Terrain: Tables, Barrels, Insect Swarm; Visibility: Dim (Night); Cover: Walls





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 58/85 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 75/75 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 3/4 3/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 BI 2/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 60/62 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 4/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 4/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 1/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 49/56 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP16* SSdc16 2/4 1/3 2/3 3/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 75/83 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 4/4 RS 4/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*HG Houndmaster* AC15 HP 126/126 PP14
*Hill Giants* AC13 HP105ea PP12
-*HG1* 43/105; *HG2* 105/105 (incap);
*Hill Giant Schlubs* AC11 HP59ea PP8
-*HGS2* 4/59; *HGS3* 59/59
*Orogs* AC13 HP42ea PP10*
-*Orog2* 32/42; *Orog3* 21/42;
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10*
-*O1* 15/15; *O2* 15/15; *O3* 15/15;
-*O4* 15/15; *O6* 15/15 (outside);
*Dire Wolves* AC14 HP37ea PP13(18)*
-*DW1* 7/37; *DW2* 7/37; *DW3* 7/37; *DW4* 45/45
*Young Dire Wolves/b] AC13 HP22ea PP12(17)*
-YDW1 0/22 (dead); YDW2 22/22*


*        GM:  End Round One; Begin Round Two     *


----------



## Lidgar (Jun 13, 2022)

Stepping around Eoghan, Jack kept _Darling _trained on the massive hill giant assaulting Valda and Bible while catching a glimpse of orcs to his left. 

*"It was just a matter of time." *He muttered to himself while letting another quarrel fly. 









*OOC:*


 Jack steps up to AH37 to fire on HG1. He then steps back behind Eoghan to AF38. 
Sneak attack with light crossbow: 1D20+10 = [13]+10 = 23
1D8+6+5D6 = [6]+6+[3, 6, 1, 6, 3] = 31


----------



## Blue (Jun 14, 2022)

Dismay transformed into a grimace on Eoghan's face.  He growled out in the timber the beasts understand, this time in Common so everyone else can make it out as well:  *"They kick, they cuff, they yell, and now they send fire.  Kill the big ones!" *as he pointed at the giants.

He settled back, distaste obvious, eyes flicking about if he needed to save his comrades-in-arms.









*OOC:*


Eoghan will spend his action to attempt to convince the burnt dire wolves that the giants are responsible for the fire and should be attacked.

Deception.   Second roll is in case you want to apply advantage or disadvantage:
Primary: 1D20+9 = [8]+9 = 17
Second roll: 1D20+9 = [19]+9 = 28
Not sure if the roll might have advantage (successful persuasion & feeding) or disadvantage (figuring the chanting caused fire) so I gave you an extra roll.  If not it's just the 17.

He maintains Concentration on the Hypnotic Pattern.

*REACTION:* Eoghan will cast Silvery Barbs at the first giant that hits one of us or makes a save.


----------



## Hriston (Jun 14, 2022)

*"Nice work Valda!"* says Bible, impressed with the swordsmanship of the enlarged warrior next to her. *"Now how's about I finishes her orf?"*

Bible swings at the hill giant...









*OOC:*



Longsword, +1, attack: 1D20+10 = [17]+10 = 27
Damage: 1D8+8 = [6]+8 = 14






... and takes her out of the fight.

Her eye caught by the glittering light that surrounds the rock-thrower, Bible charges over, swinging her blade low and allowing her momentum to carry it up through her opponent's defenses.









*OOC:*



Longsword, +1, attack with advantage from _guiding bolt_: 2D20.HIGH(1)+10 = [7, 13]+10 = 23
Damage: 1D8+8 = [8]+8 = 16
AC19* HP 58/85 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
Position: AJ-28


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jun 14, 2022)

Seeing the giant and orcs come through the other door and skirt the insect plague he mentally warns the others.

_Another giant and several orcs have entered through the other kitchen door.  I will try to distract them._

Calling on his fae blood Quinn speaks a word in Sylvan and is consumed in silvery mist.  In the same instant he materializes in a puff of mist next to the insect swarm.  He then lashes out with his thorny whip towards the Giant.  The whip wraps around the giant and drags him into the swarming biting insects.  He looks at the orcs.

*"Come face me you dogs."*

Quinn then backs away from the orcs taunting them to follow him.









*OOC:*


Using my bonus action to cast Misty Step to appear at W37.

Action to cast thorn whip at HGS3. Thorn Whip attack: 1d20+10 *15* 2d6 *10*.  I will then drag it 10 feet towards me and into the insect plague.  It now takes Insect Plague Damage: 4d10 *27* half on a DC 18 Con save.

I will then move to Q38 further into the kitchen.

*Quinn:* AC17* HP 60/62 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 4/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 15, 2022)

Tenibor will move 3 north, staying close to the wall. Then he will gently whisper to the nearest dire wolf. 

(Toll the dead for 4 dmg! DC 16 wis half).


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Jun 15, 2022)

Valda knows that the rune magic that had enlarged her form wasn't going to last much longer. Pulling out one of her handaxes, she chucked it at the hill giant that had been caught in the blast from the fireball, before backing up to tighten the group against the probably angry wolves.









*OOC:*



Throwing a handaxe at HGS2 and then moving to AH36.
Thrown Handaxe: 1D20+8 = [7]+8 = 15

Handaxe Damage with Giants Might: 1D6+6+1D6 = [3]+6+[4] = 13


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 15, 2022)

Valda, Bible, and Jack managed to take down the lead hill giant. Then Bible moved off to finish off the burnt rock-throwing giantess, while Valda stepped forward to protect the group from the wolves, who were forming a pack.

Eoghan tried to reason with the wolves, speaking to them in deep tones. They could understand his words, but they were unable to heed him, as the bearded giant in the outbuilding returned with his whip. With a single snap of the leather, the wolves snapped to attention. They were singed and cowed, but they stood with the strength of their pack.

Tenibor tolled his durge-note, and one of the wolves was that much closer to his final rest.

Quinn, facing a phalanx of orcs armed with pikes, disappeared and arrived near his bug-swarm. He pulled the nearby giant into the swarm and then retreated into the kitchen. An orc, who was carrying a sack of rocks for the giant, dropped the sack and retreated into the little room. The giant pulled himself out of the bug-swarm and shook himself off. In spite of many bites, he grabbed a rock from the sack and flung it at Quinn, who managed to duck. The rock bounced across the kitchen floor until it struck the far wall.

The orcs, with their pikes, continued forward, thrusting their pikes at Eoghan and Jack. The giant-kin was a much bigger target, and Jack took cover behind him. Eoghan was struck by multiple pikes.









*OOC:*


Jack & Bible finish off HG1; Bible & Valda kill HGS2; Quinn does 37 to HGS3 who misses him; Eoghan fails to get the wolves to turn against the giants; Orcs with pikes do 12, 12, 4, & 10 (38 total) to Eoghan. Tenibor did 4 to DW1.








Spoiler: Rolls



HGS3 vs Quinn
dc18 Con Save: 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11
Rock: 1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9 miss
Orcs with pikes
Orc1 vs Eoghan: 1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21 for 1D10+3 = [9]+3 = 12
Orc2 vs Jack: 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14 miss
Orc3 vs Eoghan: 1D20+6 = [18]+6 = 24 for 1D10+3 = [9]+3 = 12
Orog3 vs Eoghan: 1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23 for 1D10+3 = [1]+3 = 4
Orog3 vs Eoghan: 1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22 for 1D10+3 = [7]+3 = 10
DW1 vs Tenibor
dc16 Wis Save: 1D20+1 = [7]+1 = 8


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 15, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Hill Giant Steading Courtyard
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) Difficult Terrain: Tables, Barrels, Insect Swarm; Visibility: Dim (Night); Cover: Walls





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 58/85 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 45/75 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 3/4 3/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 BI 2/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 60/62 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 4/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 4/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 49/56 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP16* SSdc16 2/4 1/3 2/3 3/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 75/83 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 4/4 RS 4/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*HG Houndmaster* AC15 HP 126/126 PP14
*Hill Giants* AC13 HP105ea PP12
-*HG1* 0/105 (dead); *HG2* 105/105 (incap);
*Hill Giant Schlubs* AC11 HP59ea PP8
-*HGS2* 0/59 (dead); *HGS3* 22/59
*Orogs* AC13 HP42ea PP10*
-*Orog2* 32/42; *Orog3* 21/42;
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10*
-*O1* 15/15; *O2* 15/15; *O3* 15/15; 
-*O4* 15/15; *O6* 15/15 (outside); 
*Dire Wolves* AC14 HP37ea PP13(18)*
-*DW1* 3/37; *DW2* 7/37; *DW3* 7/37; *DW4* 45/45
*Young Dire Wolves/b] AC13 HP22ea PP12(17)*
-YDW1 0/22 (dead); YDW2 22/22
*


*        GM:  End Round Two; Begin Round Three     *


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 15, 2022)

_You may not kill the bard._

Tenibor will sidestep to AF35. He will angle and unleash a very precise cone of fire that engulfs all 4 pikers. (He forms it off the corner of his new square, one edge goes straight north south through orcs 1 and 2, the other straight east west through orc 3. The orog is caught in between). 

He then moves back to the wall and as far north as he can. 

(Burning Hands 14 dmg/Dex 16 half. Last 2nd level slot used).


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jun 15, 2022)

Quinn curses when the orcs do not follow.  He gestures and cups his hands together.  He slowly pulls his hands apart forming a spike of pure ice.  He takes a couple steps closer and then flings it towards the orog in the doorway.  The shard of ice pierces the orog and then explodes showering the orog and the orcs around it with ice.

Quinn then looks at the Giant preparing for it's next attack.  He move back around the swarm positioning himself so that the Giant would be in the swarm if it closes to attack.









*OOC:*


Move up to S38

Cast Ice Knife at Orog2. Ice knife spell attack and damage.: 1d20+10 *19* 1d10 *2* 2d6 *6*. Hits the orog for 2 piercing damage.  The orog and all within 5 ft of his square must make a DC 18 Dex save or take 6 cold damage.

After casting I will move back to P36.


----------



## Blue (Jun 15, 2022)

Eoghan reeled under the strikes from the orcs and orogs, his disciplined mind able to remember days-long ballads - or keep his focus on the Hypnotic Pattern he had cast.









*OOC:*


Need a minute to figure out what I will do, but figured this needs to come first.

Maintaining Concentration on the Hypnotic pattern.  Quite happy I took Resilient (CON) to add my proficiency.
Four Concentration checks vs. DC 10.: 1D20+8 = [8]+8 = 16
1D20+8 = [19]+8 = 27
1D20+8 = [17]+8 = 25
1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 16, 2022)

Tenibor stepped up to protect Eoghan, sending an arc of flame through the pike phalanx. Most of the orcs failed to cover themselves and were badly burned. Quinn followed that up with a burst of frost, but much of it was consumed by the ambient heat, and all but one of the orcs survived it.

Quinn moved back behind his swarm of locusts, who had consumed all of the food that had been on the central trestle table. Now, they had turned to eat the wood of the table itself, and the bowls, bones, and wooden untensils.

The giant flung a rock at Quinn, but again it tumbled across the dirt kitchen floor.









*OOC:*


Tenibor did 14 to Orc1, 3, & Orog2 & 7 to Orc2; Quinn did 8 to Orog2 & 6 to Orc1 (killing it); Schlub3 missed Quinn.








Spoiler: Rolls



Burning Hands dc16 Dex Save
Orc1: 1D20+1 = [6]+1 = 7
Orc2: 1D20+1 = [18]+1 = 19
Orc3: 1D20+1 = [6]+1 = 7
Orog: 1D20+1 = [1]+1 = 2
Ice Knife dc18 Dex Save

Orc1: 1D20+1 = [3]+1 = 4
Orc2: 1D20+1 = [20]+1 = 21
Orc3: 1D20+1 = [18]+1 = 19
Orog: 1D20+1 = [16]+1 = 17
HGS3 vs Quinn
Rock: 1D20+6 = [7]+6 = 13 miss


----------



## Blue (Jun 16, 2022)

Blood soaked his clothes at several points.  The tall firbolg winced and bent under the unexpected onslaught then turned toward his attackers.  He raised on hand, wet with his own blood, and and with three words and a gesture gathered the sounds of battle to a roar behind them where it exploded with thunderous force.  He then backed away from the mess, ending with his back to the wall and Valda's large form in front of him.  He remained vigilant about the need to protect his allies.









*OOC:*


Eoghan casts Shatter, which is a 10' r, to catch the orcs and orog near him.  It's 15 thunder damage, with a DC 17 CON save for half.
Shatter damage (CON save DC 17 for half): 3D8 = [8, 4, 3] = 15

He then moves to AI38 - I don't think even if they save that Orc 2 will still be up but if I'm incorrect that will trigger an OA.

*REACTION:* Cast Silvery Barbs on the first time any of us are hit by a giant.

*Eoghan* AC15 HP 45/75 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 2/4 1/3 2/3 2/3 1/1 BI 2/5
My mini stat block seemed to be missing some spell slots previously used.  In addition to this Shatter I took off an earlier Silvery Barbs, Shatter, and Hypnotic Pattern.  I think that squares it.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 17, 2022)

OoC (to the fighters who have not gone yet): all three of those orcs should be more then dead, the Orog on the brink if not dead.


----------



## Lidgar (Jun 17, 2022)

TerraDave said:


> OoC (to the fighters who have not gone yet): all three of those orcs should be more then dead, the Orog on the brink if not dead.











*OOC:*


 Agreed. It would be good to know if the Orog is still up or down - will affect what Jack does. Thanks.


----------



## Hriston (Jun 17, 2022)

Bible walks out into the middle of the courtyard and faces the houndsman and his pack of wolves.

*::Large and most impreskive Houndsman,::* she calls out over the heads of the wolfpack,* :: our quarrel ain't with thee but with them that dwell in thisk house, that raid and plunder, carrying away our friends to uncertain fates. It's for them we've come. We don't want to kill any more of your dogs, an' I'm sure you don't want that either, so I suggesk you call 'em orf. Jus' go back in your cabin an' let us go about our business, 'cause even though your bigger than us, you can't win.::*









*OOC:*


Position: AN-32
Charisma (Persuasion): 1D20+3 = [13]+3 = 16


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 17, 2022)

Eoghan caused a sudden burst of sound that dropped both orcs and staggered the orog. This gave the giantkin a moment to slip away to the north, while the orog shook his head, trying to get the ringing in his ears to subside.









*OOC:*


Eoghan killed Orc2, Orc3, and did 14 to Orog2, who still stands (just). I will get to Bible soon. Valda and Jack need to go too.








Spoiler



Shatter dc17 Con SaveSave: Orc2: 1D20+3 = [12]+3 = 15
Orc3: 1D20+3 = [11]+3 = 14
Orog2: 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9
Orog2: 
OppAttack vs Eoghan: 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14


----------



## Lidgar (Jun 17, 2022)

Shielding his face from a sheet of flames - followed quickly by a sudden burst of cold and a sonic boom - Jack swears under his breath. Blinking rapidly while reloading _Darling_, he sees only bodies where orcs once were, with only a lone (and badly wounded) orog left standing.

*::Time for a dirt nap:: *he growls in orcish as he pulls the crossbow's trigger.









*OOC:*



Attack with light crossbow: 1D20+10 = [15]+10 = 25
1D8+6 = [1]+6 = 7


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 17, 2022)

Tenibor looks on at *Bible's* brave speech.

_If that works, I will buy her a new corncob pipe. _


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Jun 18, 2022)

Valda looks to the spellcasters who seem to have things in hand with the group of orcs coming from the kitchen, and by in hand, she meant pretty much dead. Moving forward, she struck at an Orog while trying to stay in the way of the wolves and the bulk of the group.









*OOC:*


Moving up and attacking Orog 3.
+1 Longsword Attack Rolls: 1D20+9 = [10]+9 = 19
1D20+9 = [20]+9 = 29

+1 Longsword Damage with Giants Might: 1D8+7+1D6 = [7]+7+[2] = 16

Critical Hit: 2D8+7 = [6, 7]+7 = 20


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 20, 2022)

Valda and Jack finished off both orogs as Bible stepped up and delivered a speech to the houndsman. The big bearded giant laughed and said, ::*Who do y'think planned da raids? Not Chief Nosnra - he sits, eats, and gets fat like a good chief. But he's no planner. That leaves me, Vaarga t'make it work. An' I know how ta make beasts work!::*

He snapped his whip and the dire wolves jumped on Bible, surrounding her quickly and biting and pulling at her from all sides. She stood as long as she could before being pulled to the ground by one that chomped her leg and tugged her off her feet. The youngest wolf could not find a way to get in at Bible, so it nipped at Valda's legs.

Near the north end of the courtyard, a stray orc shook the giant who was dazed by Eoghan's light-patern. The giant swatted him aside with a back-hand, but came to his senses.









*OOC:*


Valda and Jack killed the orogs; Bible took 28 from wolves and was knocked prone (I rolled the saves so I would know if any had advantage. Only the last one knocked her prone). Valda took 8 from the young wolf (and needs to roll dc12 Str save or prone, unlikely.)








Spoiler: Rolls



Dire Wolves
DW1 vs Bible: 1D20+5 = [17]+5 = 22 for 2D6+3 = [4, 2]+3 = 9
DW2 vs Bible: 1D20+5 = [14]+5 = 19 for 2D6+3 = [2, 4]+3 = 9
DW3 vs Bible: 1D20+5 = [1]+5 = 6
DW4 vs Bible: 1D20+5 = [18]+5 = 23 for 2D6+3 = [3, 4]+3 = 10
YDW2 vs Valda 1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21 for 2D4+2 = [4, 2]+2 = 8
Bible's dc13 Str Saves vs Prone
vs DW1: 1D20+8 = [13]+8 = 21
vs DW2: 1D20+8 = [16]+8 = 24
vs DW3: 1D20+8 = [13]+8 = 21
vs DW4: 1D20+8 = [4]+8 = 12


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 20, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Hill Giant Steading Courtyard
     


Spoiler: Map






(General Features) Difficult Terrain: Tables, Barrels, Insect Swarm; Visibility: Dim (Night); Cover: Walls





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 38/85 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1 (prone)
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 45/75 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 3/4 3/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 BI 2/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 60/62 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 4/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 4/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 49/56 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP16* SSdc16 2/4 1/3 2/3 3/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 75/83 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 4/4 RS 4/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*HG Houndmaster* AC15 HP 126/126 PP14
*Hill Giants* AC13 HP105ea PP12
-*HG1* 0/105 (dead); *HG2* 105/105;
*Hill Giant Schlubs* AC11 HP59ea PP8
-*HGS2* 0/59 (dead); *HGS3* 22/59
*Orogs* AC13 HP42ea PP10* (dead)
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10*
-*O1* 0/15 (dead); *O2* 0/15 (deadO; *O3* 0/15 (dead); 
-*O4* 15/15; *O6* 15/15; 
*Dire Wolves* AC14 HP37ea PP13(18)*
-*DW1* 3/37; *DW2* 7/37; *DW3* 7/37; *DW4* 45/45
*Young Dire Wolves/b] AC13 HP22ea PP12(17)*
-YDW1 0/22 (dead); YDW2 22/22
*


*        GM:  End Round Three; Begin Round Four     *


----------



## Hriston (Jun 20, 2022)

*OOC:*


Bible’s Strength save bonus is +9 (STR 20), so I think she made that last save too.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 20, 2022)

Hriston said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Bible’s Strength save bonus is +9 (STR 20), so I think she made that last save too.











*OOC:*


You're right. I only put it at +8 for some reason.







Bible hopped to her feet and said, *"Watch it, doggie! I ain't gotsk no peg-leg ta chew!"*


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 20, 2022)

_There may be no new pipe, but there will be smoke._

Tenibor will place the fireball around AR 32, it should able to hit all the wolves and the whipping giant. He will upcast it as a 4th level spell, and curves it around the 2 warriors. He will then move 2 south.

(and its a so-so role. 30 dmg. 1 4th level spell used.)


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Jun 20, 2022)

*OOC:*



Rolled the strength saving throw with advantage because of Giant's Might. Will post actions for the round later today when I have more time.
Strength Saving Throw: 2D20.HIGH(1)+8 = [9, 10]+8 = 18


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 20, 2022)

Things were going sideways. Tenibor sent flame that burst into massive ball in the center of the courtyard. When the flames subsided, the giant houndsman's beard was singed, and all but one of the dire wolves were down, smouldering. The last wolf's fur was badly blackened, and the thing seemed to be berserk with pain and fury. It leaped on Bible once more, and mauled her ferociously.

The houndsman seemed little concerned about his dead pets, making it more about himself. He crossed the courtyard, lifted a large rock in his off-hand, and flung it at Tenibor, saying, *::Ya wrecked m'beard, Wizzud! Yer gonna die fer dat!::*

He flung the big stone, and it knocked Tenibor into the wall of the steading as he tried to take cover behind the body of a dead giant.









*OOC:*


Tenibor did 30 to all the wolves (killing all but DW4) and the Houndsman. DW4 critted Bible for 22. Houndsman did 23 to Tenibor.








Spoiler: Rolls



Fireball dc16 Dex Save
Houndsman: 1D20+5 = [8]+5 = 13
DW1: 1D20+2 = [12]+2 = 14
DW2: 1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12
DW3: 1D20+2 = [8]+2 = 10
DW4: 1D20+2 = [2]+2 = 4
YDW2: 1D20+2 = [4]+2 = 6
DW4 vs Bible
Bite: 1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25 crit for 4D6+3 = [4, 6, 5, 4]+3 = 22
HGHM vs Tenibor
Rock: 1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25 for 4D10+6 = [4, 1, 8, 4]+6 = 23


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jun 20, 2022)

Quinn pushes more mystical energy into his next bolt he sends towards the giant in the kitchen.  The bolt strikes true and the giant drops.  Quinn then runs towards the door to the courtyard to help his companions.









*OOC:*


Using 3rd level slot to cast Guiding Bolt at HGS3. 3rd level Guiding Bolt at HGS3: 1d20+10 *12* 6d6 *24*

I will then move towards the door and the others as far as I can.  I think I can get to V38 or somewhere around there.


----------



## Blue (Jun 20, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> He flung the big stone, and it knocked Tenibor into the wall of the steading as he tried to take cover behind the body of a dead giant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Eoghan had a Silvery Barbs prepped for the first time a giant hit one of us.  Did he see the giant attack Tenibor that he could have forced a reroll?  BTW, Advantage would go to Jack, I forgot to specify.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 20, 2022)

Blue said:


> Eoghan had a Silvery Barbs prepped for the first time a giant hit one of us.  Did he see the giant attack Tenibor that he could have forced a reroll?  BTW, Advantage would go to Jack, I forgot to specify.











*OOC:*


Right. Uh, still hit but only a 17, which Tenibor can probably _shield_ (if he has that and wants to).


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2022)

*~<Bible!>~*, called the firbolg mentally, *~<Do you want to be more on their size?  I can form about you the body of a great ape.>~*









*OOC:*


@Hriston , do you want to be polymorphed?  Giant Ape, decent combat form, and has it's own pool of HPs.  Lasts up to an hour.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 21, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Right. Uh, still hit but only a 17, which Tenibor can probably _shield_ (if he has that and wants to).



Yes please!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 21, 2022)

As Tenibor struggled out from under the rock, it turned out that he had thrown up a magical shield and was, in fact, unharmed. Eoghan had used a low hum, unheard by anyone, to slow the giant's aim, which had given the elf wizard the moment he had needed to active the shield. The note continued to rumble deep in Eoghan's throat, and he used the ancient magic to enhance probability in favour of Jack.









*OOC:*


Tenibor is unharmed and Jack gets advantage. Tenibor and Eoghan use a L1 spell slot each.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Jun 21, 2022)

Valda looks over the scorched remains of the wolves, and then briefly over towards Bible and the remaining wolf. She hoped the other warrior could handle it, because if the houndmaster continued to throw rocks, he might flatten one of the others. With a growl, she raised her shield, and charged headlong at the giant, trying to bowl him right off his feet.









*OOC:*



Replacing my first attack against the houndmaster with a shove to knock prone, which should be possible since I'm still large sized for the rest of the round. Will finish up with the round after I know if he's down or not.
Athletics with Advantage from Giants Might: 2D20.HIGH(1)+8 = [4, 13]+8 = 21


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 21, 2022)

Valda slammed into the houndsman with her shield, but the bearded giant held his ground.









*OOC:*


Nope.  Houndsman Athletics Check: 1D20+9 = [14]+9 = 23


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Jun 21, 2022)

Despite feeling like she ran into a wall, Valda stabbed with her sword at the immovable giant. Unfortunately her footing was off from the shield slam and could find no opening, and the runic magic sustaining her enhanced form flickered out as well. She stayed impassive and grim to her opponent, but in her head she only had one word.

_Damn._









*OOC:*



Darn. Use my second attack to well, attack. Sadly, low rolls all around this round. Giant's Might should also expire at this point if my count is correct.
+1 Longsword Attack Rolls: 1D20+9 = [5]+9 = 14


----------



## Lidgar (Jun 21, 2022)

Jack feels a surge of magic song course through his veins as his pivots _Darling’s_ aim on the bearded houndmaster. 









*OOC:*



Sneak attack with advantage using light crossbow: 2D20.HIGH(1)+10 = [3, 11]+10 = 21
1D8+6+5D6 = [4]+6+[1, 2, 2, 2, 5] = 22


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 21, 2022)

When Valda tried to stab the giant houndsman he shoved her shield, putting her off-balance. As she shrank back down to normal size, the giant laughed *::Thought for a sec dat you was big! But yer just fakin' at giant-hood. Yer a small an' should be crushed unner boots ov yer bedders.::*

Jack shot him with a quarrel that stuck in his chest, but seemed to bother him only a little. He called out to someone in the outbuilding, saying, *::Geddoud here ya louts! Time ta stomp some smalls!::*

One by one, ogres appeared at the door of the outbuilding.









*OOC:*


I know. It never ends, does it? Valda missed; Jack did 22.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 21, 2022)

*OOC:*


I think we're waiting on @Hriston Bible to roll the round. (And maybe Eoghan to polymorph her into Pirate King Kong?)


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2022)

*OOC:*





FitzTheRuke said:


> (And maybe Eoghan to polymorph her into Pirate King Kong?)



Sorry, waiting on feedback before polymorphing another character.  If not have an alternate action.


----------



## Hriston (Jun 22, 2022)

*"I ain't no ape,**" *says Bible in response to the firbolg's mental suggestion,* "but I knows when I had enough monkey business!"*

She pushes the dire wolf back and slashes at it twice with her sword.









*OOC:*


Longsword, +1, attack: 1D20+10 = [15]+10 = 25

Damage: 1D8+8 = [2]+8 = 10

Longsword, +1, attack: 1D20+10 = [4]+10 = 14

Damage: 1D8+8 = [3]+8 = 11








*::You asked for it, Vaarga,::* she spits as she moves in on the houndsman, her sword dripping with wolfsblood.









*OOC:*


Bible moves to AS-30 and uses Second Wind.
Second Wind: 1D10+9 = [8]+9 = 17

AC19* HP 33/85 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 0/1 Ind 1/1


----------



## Blue (Jun 22, 2022)

Eoghan nods at Reeve's response, face showing shifting thoughts before starting to yell at the houndsmaster in their uncouth accent, a strum forcing the jape home.

*::You, planned it?  Oi that be the biggest joke.  Who'd trust you with where ta raid and why?  Yer beasties fill up your feed bowl.::*

And he watched over his comrades-at-arms, ready to protect them with a syllable.









*OOC:*


Just a simple *Vicious Mockery* at the Houndsmaster.  DC 17 WIS save or take 5 psychic damage and disadvantage on next attack.
Vicious Mockery: 2D4 = [1, 4] = 5

*REACTION:*  Silvery Barbs at the first giant to hit one of us, with advantage to Bible.

Considered doing a Suggestion to get the houndsman to brag to us, but there are too many foes left to play games.  And he may just know where the raids were, not why they happened.

BTW, if anyone gets quite hurt polymorph will give you a really substancial set of HPs just like a moon druid's wildshape.  Just call out for it.  And it lasts up to an hour.

*Eoghan* AC15 HP 45/75 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 1/4 1/3 2/3 2/3 1/1 BI 2/5


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 22, 2022)

Blue said:


> Just like a moon druid's wildshape.











*OOC:*


Well... sort of like wildshape. You play the full monster stat block (in this case, basically King Kong) for the duration, instead of your regular character. It's pretty fun, IMO


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 22, 2022)

Eoghan's mocking enraged the giant houndsman, who went red in the cheeks and said, *::King Snurre hisself asked me t'plan it! Chief Nosnra agreed! You know nothin' low-ordening scum! Yer prackickly a small!::*

He was interrupted in his rant by Bible, who had put down the last of the dire wolves and moved in to join Valda against the houndsman.









*OOC:*


Bible killed DW4; Eoghan did 5 (& disadvantage) to HGHM.








Spoiler: Rolls



Mockery
Houndsman dc17 Wis Save: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 22, 2022)

*OOC:*


I can't remember (and don't have time to look) if I mentioned it, but Orc6 went and shook the giant that was messed up by Hypnotic Pattern so that guy's back.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 22, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Hill Giant Steading Courtyard
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) Difficult Terrain: Tables, Barrels, Insect Swarm; Visibility: Dim (Night); Cover: Walls





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 33/85 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 0/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 45/75 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 1/4 1/3 2/3 2/3 1/1 BI 2/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 60/62 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 3/4 2/3 2/3 3/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 49/56 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP16* SSdc16 1/4 0/3 2/3 2/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 75/83 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 4/4 RS 4/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*HG Houndmaster* AC15 HP 126/126 PP14
*Hill Giants* AC13 HP105ea PP12
-*HG1* 0/105 (dead); *HG2* 105/105;
*Ogres* AC11 HP59ea PP8
-*OGR1* 59/59; *OGR2* 59/59; *OGR3* 59/59; *OGR4* 59/59;
*Young Ogres* AC11 HP30ea PP9
-*YOG1* 30/30; *YOG2* 30/30;
*Hill Giant Schlubs* AC11 HP59ea PP8 (dead)
*Orogs* AC13 HP42ea PP10* (dead)
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10*
-*O4* 15/15; *O6* 15/15; 
*Dire Wolves* AC14 HP37ea PP13(18)* (dead)


        *GM:*  *End Round Four; Begin Round Five*


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 23, 2022)

Tenibor will toll the whipper and move south 3.

(Toll the Dead 8 dmg; DC 16 will half; that will show him!)


----------



## Blue (Jun 23, 2022)

Striding forward, Eoghan called out to the Houndsmaster.

*::Even a near-small like me knows a liar - as if King Snurre asked you to do more than wipe his butt.  You make things up.::*

A glace to the right shows the ogres exiting the shed.  Several chords and a deep sustained note later, once again a pattern flickered around them hypnotically.

He carefully watched his allies, looking if they needed a twist of fate.









*OOC:*


Have we heard the name King Snurre before?

Moving to AJ32 next to the young dire wolf corpse.

Casting *Hypnotic Pattern* centered in the part of the shed I can see.  Corners are AX27 to BC22, should catch those three ogres.  DC 17 Wisdom save at disadvantage.

*REACTION:*  Cast Silvery Barbs at the first giant hitting one of us or making a save.  If cast, advantage to Bible.

*Reminders*
Jack has Advantage on next attack (Silvery Barbs).
Houndmaster has Disadvantage on next attack (Vicious Mockery).

*Eoghan* AC15 HP 45/75 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 0/4 1/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 BI 2/5


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 23, 2022)

Blue said:


> Have we heard the name King Snurre before?











*OOC:*


Intelligence (History) check:





*Under 10*, and you don't recall the name.
*10-14* and you remember he's a 



Spoiler



Fire Giant King


*15+* and you know 



Spoiler



King Snurre Iron Belly is the King of the Obsidian Halls, a Fire Giant refuge in the Jagged Peaks somewhere to the northeast of here. 
He is known to be mighty strong, but he's has no reputation as a mastermind.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jun 23, 2022)

Quinn move quickly to support the others out in the court yard.









*OOC:*


I will dash and move to get to AG35.


----------



## Blue (Jun 23, 2022)

*OOC:*


History of King Snurre: 1D10+4 = [8]+4 = 12

Well, made the easier part.  Glad I'm proficient else I would have had none of it.


----------



## Hriston (Jun 24, 2022)

Bible stabs at the houndsman twice with her sword.









*OOC:*


Longsword, +1, attack: 1D20+10 = [16]+10 = 26

Damage: 1D8+8 = [8]+8 = 16

Longsword, +1, attack: 1D20+10 = [15]+10 = 25

Damage: 1D8+8 = [8]+8 = 16


----------



## Lidgar (Jun 25, 2022)

Jack glanced at his quiver as he drew another quarrel and noted he'd somehow used half of his bolts already. *"Knew I should have brought more," *he muttered to himself as he moved towards a chimney in the outer courtyard to get some cover from the approaching ogres. He then took careful aim at the bearded hill giant and fired.









*OOC:*


 Jack moves to AM38 and then attacks.
Sneak attack with light crossbow: 1D20+10 = [18]+10 = 28
1D8+6+5D6 = [1]+6+[3, 3, 6, 2, 1] = 22


----------



## Lidgar (Jun 25, 2022)

*OOC:*


 Just a note that Jack would be very interested in hearing who may be behind the giants, but alas does not speak giant-ish, so all this dialog between Eoghan and the hill giant are gibberish to him.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 26, 2022)

The houndsman was so angered by Eoghan's tauntings, that he missed when he snapped his whip at Valda. He staggered as Bible stabbed him twice, and pulled a massive hand-axe from his belt, holding his whip in his other hand. He hacked down at the sailor-turned-reeve, and she failed to get her shield up in time. The first axe-blow drove her to her knees and the second dropped her to the ground.

Tenibor send out his deep funeral note, hoping it would send the giant to his grave, but the giant stood, even as Jack sent a quarrel into his belly.









*OOC:*


Tenibor did 8, Bible did 32, and Jack did 22 to Houndsman, who double-critted Bible! for 53. (Dropping her); @Shadowedeyes Valda to go (and I will resolve Eoghan).








Spoiler: Rolls



Tenibor Toll dc16 Wis Save
HGHM: 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11
Eoghan HipPat dc17 Wis Save:
Ogre1: 2D20.LOW(1)-2 = [16, 1]-2 = -1
Ogre2: 2D20.LOW(1)-2 = [2, 4]-2 = 0
Ogre3: 2D20.LOW(1)-2 = [13, 13]-2 = 11
Houndsman
Whip vs Valda: 1D20+9 = [19]+9 = 28
-Disadvantage: 1D20+9 = [9]+9 = 18
Axe vs Bible: 1D20+9 = [20]+9 = 29 for 6D6+6 = [6, 5, 4, 2, 1, 4]+6 = 28
Axe vs Bible: 1D20+9 = [20]+9 = 29 for 6D6+6 = [1, 3, 2, 6, 4, 3]+6 = 25


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Jun 26, 2022)

"Crush under your boots? Not if I chop your feet off." Valda growls at the Houndsman as she hacked at his legs. Seeing the onslaught of blows raining down at her sister in arms, as it were, she called up on the runic magic she had stolen from the giants to help ward against the blows.*









*OOC:*



Wow. Okay. Reaction abilities are kinda a pain in PbP, I know, but if it is feasible I would like to use my Runic Shield ability to force the Houndsman to reroll the first attack roll against Bible. Otherwise ignore that last part. I am also attacking.

+1 Longsword Attack Rolls: 1D20+9 = [6]+9 = 15
1D20+9 = [7]+9 = 16
+1 Longsword Damage: 1D8+7 = [8]+7 = 15
1D8+7 = [3]+7 = 10


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 26, 2022)

Shadowedeyes said:


> Reaction abilities are kinda a pain in PbP, I know, but if it is feasible I would like to use my Runic Shield ability to force the Houndsman to reroll the first attack roll against Bible.











*OOC:*


I'm okay with that level of reaction retconning. No big deal to throw shields up. I can deal with the descriptions without too much trouble.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 26, 2022)

Having ducked the whip, Valda tried to shield Bible from the giant's axe-blows with the strength of her runic magic. While the rune caused the first mighty blow to be somewhat softened, Bible was still unable to defend herself as the axe blows rained down on her.

Valda struck at the giant's leg, and it was like chopping at a tree.

Eoghan distracted the first three ogres at the outbuilding's door with swirling lights. They were very susceptible to it, and they stood around staring at the swirls. Another ogre appeared behind them and bumped into them, yelling, *::Why yoo stoppin' geddoud ov da way! Geddem!::*

Two smallish, younger ogres also appeared, and they pushed and shook the first few ogres until all of them began to stumble out into the courtyard in a bunch.









*OOC:*


Okay, so Bible only took 15 from the 1st attack, but still took 25 from the 2nd. Unfortunately, that still puts her down. Valda did 26 to Houndsman. Good news and bad news: Eoghan made all the ogres "waste" their turns this round (and they are bunched up), but they've all been shaken out of their daze.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 26, 2022)

Having been shaken to aware by an orc, the previously dazed giant finally entered the fight, hefting a rock which he hurled at Eoghan, who tried to use his magic to protect himself, but too late.









*OOC:*


Almost forgot the woken Giant. HG2 does 25 to Eoghan. I assumed Silvery Barbs Edit: Though maybe you're out of slots for it. Either way.








Spoiler: Rolls



Hill Giant2
Rock vs Eoghan: 1D20+8 = [10]+8 = 18 for 3D10+5 = [7, 8, 1]+5 = 21
I assume a Silvery Barbs reroll?
Rock: 1D20+8 = [17]+8 = 25


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 26, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Hill Giant Steading Courtyard
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) Difficult Terrain: Bodies; Visibility: Dim (Night); Cover: Walls





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 0/85 (dying) THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 0/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 20/75 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 0/4 1/3 2/3 2/3 1/1 BI 2/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 60/62 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 3/4 2/3 2/3 3/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 49/56 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP16* SSdc16 1/4 0/3 2/3 2/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 75/83 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 4/4 RS 3/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*HG Houndman* AC15 HP 12/126 PP14
*Hill Giants* AC13 HP105ea PP12
-*HG1* 0/105 (dead); *HG2* 105/105;
*Ogres* AC11 HP59ea PP8
-*OGR1* 59/59; *OGR2* 59/59; *OGR3* 59/59; *OGR4* 59/59;
*Young Ogres* AC11 HP30ea PP9
-*YOG1* 30/30; *YOG2* 30/30;
*Hill Giant Schlubs* AC11 HP59ea PP8 (dead)
*Orogs* AC13 HP42ea PP10* (dead)
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10*
-*O4* 15/15; *O6* 15/15; 
*Dire Wolves* AC14 HP37ea PP13(18)* (dead)


        *GM:*  *End Round Five; Begin Round Six*


----------



## Hriston (Jun 26, 2022)

*OOC:*


Bible makes her first death saving throw.
Death save: 1D20 = [17] = 17


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 26, 2022)

Hriston said:


> Bible makes her first death saving throw.











*OOC:*


Does she wish she was a giant ape yet?


----------



## Hriston (Jun 26, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Does she wish she was a giant ape yet?











*OOC:*


She is what she is.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jun 27, 2022)

Quinn speaks a word of power and a circle flashes around him it looks like the night sky filled with stars.  The circle extends thirty feet from him, Quinn then moves forward to stand near Eoghan.  The strange aura moves with the druid and as Bible is covered by the stars healing energy floods into them.









*OOC:*


Casting Aura of Vitality.
Moving to AL33
Using my Bonus action to heal Bible. Healing from Aura of Vitality: 2d6+1d4 *7*

*Quinn:* AC17* HP 60/62 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 3/4 2/3 1/3 3/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1


----------



## Blue (Jun 27, 2022)

Eoghan staggered under the blow from the rock, pain written large on his face.

He flexed his arm, wincing but confirming it wasn't quite broken, then grabbed his bandore.  The pain came out in his frantic strumming, leaving his body to gather and boom over some of the ogres.

He stood tall, somehow magestic even with the blood marring his features, and called out to his allies in a wordless shout.  Bible, Valda, Quinn, Tenibor and himself were inspired by it.

*~<Bible, get out of there!>~*









*OOC:*


Casting Shatter upcast to 3rd level, centering on Ogress 4.  It's a 10'r so it looks like it will hit her, Ogre 1, Ogress 2, and Young Ogre 2.  They take 17 thunder damage, CON save DC 17 for half.
Shatter on ogres: 4D8 = [7, 4, 3, 3] = 17

As a bonus action he activates Mantle of Inspiration.  *Bible, Valda, Quinn, Tenibor* and *Eoghan* each gain 8 tHP (overlapping, not stacking) and may use their reaction to move up to their speed without triggering opportunity attacks.

*Eoghan* AC15 HP 20/75 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 0/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 BI 1/5
Marked off a 2nd level slot for last round's Silvery Barbs, a 3rd level slot for Shatter, and a Bardic Inspiration usage.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 27, 2022)

With all this movement Tenibor strides to the bard…then strides back. In between he speeds up VALDA.

~Be like mercury (or Mercury or Mercury)~

OoC: Hasted. Extra attack/action, +2 to AC, faster. 

(1 3rd level spell used)


----------



## Lidgar (Jun 27, 2022)

Jack patiently reloads _Darling _and fires again at the bedraggled houndsman. *"Now stay down!" *he exclaims as he turns his attention to the other hill giant.









*OOC:*


 Jack fires at the houndman giant, felling him I believe. 
Sneak attack with light crossbow: 1D20+10 = [7]+10 = 17
1D8+6+5D6 = [2]+6+[4, 2, 2, 2, 6] = 24 





http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=262945


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 27, 2022)

Taking cover behind the corpses of the unfortunate dire wolves, Quinn sent healing to revive Bible, who lay on the ground coughing blood. Eoghan stood to his full height and spoke in a tone that was both commanding and at the same time reassuring, in his deep rumble. The allies were able to rearrange themselves and regroup, while Eoghan sent a loud bang that harmed and disorganized the ogres.

Yet still, out the door they stumbled, shaking their heads to clear the ringing in their ears. The Houndsman yelled, *::Some un go raise d'alarm! Rest of yoo get t'stompin' smalls!::*

One of the youths took off at a run. He seemed for a moment to consider going through a door to the south, and then, thinking better of it, ran for the eastern gate. The other ogres charged forward. One reached Valda as Bible retreated, and slammed a club into her shield. The others threw a volley of javelins that rained down around Eoghan, Quinn, and Bible. One struck Quinn in the foot, piercing his boot.









*OOC:*


Bible is healed 7 & I assume gets up and retreats; Eoghan did 17 to Og2, Og4, & YOg2, & 8 to Og1. Og3 got Quinn for 8 (THP).








Spoiler: Rolls



Eoghan's Shatter dc17 Con Save:
Ogre1: 1D20+3 = [16]+3 = 19
Ogress4: 1D20+3 = [5]+3 = 8
Ogress2: 1D20+3 = [10]+3 = 13
YOg2: 1D20+2 = [8]+2 = 10
Ogres 
Og1 Club vs Valda: 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15
Og2 Javelin vs Eoghan: 1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11
Og3 Javelin vs Quinn: 1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22 for 2D6+4 = [3, 1]+4 = 8
Og4 Javelin vs Bible: 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 27, 2022)

Tenibor boldly crossed a bit of the courtyard and cast a spell that made Valda move with haste.

*::Ged dat wizzahd!:: *The houndsman yelled at the other giant before raising his axe to attempt to bring down Valda. As he did, Jack shot him under the armpit. 

For a moment it looked like the quarrel hadn't bothered the giant, who brought his axe down as Valda quickly blocked with her shield. Then a perplexed look crossed the old giant's face. His axe fell out of his grip and he reached up to feel under his arm. He gave one long wheezing cough, and fell forward. Valda (her movements swift with Tenibor's spell) side-stepped as the giant's great bulk crashed to the ground between her and the ogre.

Tenibor did not have time to celebrate their small victory. The other giant rushed toward him, leaping over the body of the fallen giantess. The elf wizard ducked and covered and by a very narrow margin avoided the giant who landed belly-first on the ground beside him.









*OOC:*


Jack killed the houndsman! Giant2 missed Tenibor & is prone. Just @Shadowedeyes Valda to go to roll the round. If you haven't yet, you can still use Eoghan's Inspiration to move.








Spoiler: Rolls



Giant2 vs Tenibor: 1D20+8 = [7]+8 = 15


----------



## Hriston (Jun 28, 2022)

Bible feels the grip of her sword resting just under her fingertips as healing energy fills her body and revives her into consciousness. Hearing the strains of fey music floating on the air, she leaps to her feet, firmly holding her blade, and moves away from the band of ogres approaching from the east, putting her back to the carcasses of the dire wolves lying slain in the courtyard.









*OOC:*


Bible rises from prone and moves to AM-30 using her reaction. Given that we aren't using initiative, does she get to take a turn this round, or is it considered to have passed before she was revived?

AC19* HP 7/85 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 0/1 Ind 1/1


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 28, 2022)

Hriston said:


> Bible rises from prone and moves to AM-30 using her reaction. Given that we aren't using initiative, does she get to take a turn this round, or is it considered to have passed before she was revived?











*OOC:*


Let's go with losing a turn this time. I won't always be so cruel.


----------



## Hriston (Jun 28, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Let's go with losing a turn this time. I won't always be so cruel.











*OOC:*


Okay, then I hope you don't mind that I worked in an object interaction to pick up her sword.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 28, 2022)

Hriston said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Okay, then I hope you don't mind that I worked in an object interaction to pick up her sword.











*OOC:*


That's fine.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Jun 28, 2022)

Valda sees the giant topple after barely deflecting the giant's axe, and sees Bible slowly rise to her feet. She might not be the brightest, but she could see the problem they were in, as the ogres started to amass outside to the right of her, and to the left the wizard, Tenibor, being assaulted by the last hill giant. Cursing under her breath, she made a decision, charging the giant with her newfound speed, hoping Bible could, and would, retreat back away from the ogres before they overtook them.

With blinding speed, she struck out at the giant, pushing herself to her limits to injure, to fell this lumbering oaf.









*OOC:*



Moving over to Hill Giant 2. I'm going to attack him, and since he looks completely fresh, we are going to use the Haste bonus action to attack, as well as using Action Surge, for a total of 5 attacks against the giant.
+1 Longsword Attack Rolls: 1D20+9 = [18]+9 = 27
1D20+9 = [19]+9 = 28
1D20+9 = [3]+9 = 12
1D20+9 = [9]+9 = 18
1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25
+1 Longsword Damage: 1D8+7 = [5]+7 = 12
1D8+7 = [5]+7 = 12
1D8+7 = [3]+7 = 10
1D8+7 = [5]+7 = 12

*Valda* AC19* HP 75/83 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP15 AS 0/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15[CR 1/1 FR 0/1 HR 1/1] GM 3/4 RS 3/4 Ind 1/1


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 28, 2022)

Valda turned from the ogres and ran to help Tenibor. In spite of the body of the houndsman between them, the ogre was able to reach her with his club, and he hit her in the back as she turned away. The blow could have crushed a less experienced person, but Valda rolled with it, keeping her momentum moving until she left the ogres behind. She furiously stabbed at the giant, her motions a quick blur that had the giant holding up one of his hands and saying, *::Ah! Dis small is too quick-like!::*









*OOC:*


Ogre1 got Valda with an OppAttack for 18. Sorry if that was a surprise based on my previous description (he _had_ attacked her in melee, in my defense). She should be okay anyway.
Ogre1
OppAttack vs Valda: 1D20+6 = [18]+6 = 24 for 2D8+4 = [8, 6]+4 = 18


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 28, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Hill Giant Steading Courtyard
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) Difficult Terrain: Bodies; Visibility: Dim (Night); Cover: Walls





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 7/85 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 0/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 20/75 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 0/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 BI 1/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 60/62 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 3/4 2/3 1/3 3/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 49/56 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP16* SSdc16 1/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 65/83 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP15 AS 0/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 4/4 RS 3/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*HG Houndman* AC15 HP 12/126 PP14
*Hill Giants* AC13 HP105ea PP12
-*HG1* 0/105 (dead); *HG2* 59/105;
*Ogres* AC11 HP59ea PP8
-*OGR1* 59/59; *OGR2* 59/59; *OGR3* 59/59; *OGR4* 59/59;
*Young Ogres* AC11 HP30ea PP9
-*YOG1* 30/30; *YOG2* 30/30;
*Hill Giant Schlubs* AC11 HP59ea PP8 (dead)
*Orogs* AC13 HP42ea PP10* (dead)
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10*
-*O4* 15/15; *O6* 15/15;
*Dire Wolves* AC14 HP37ea PP13(18)* (dead)


        *GM:*  *End Round Six; Begin Round Seven*


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 28, 2022)

Not that Tenibor ever panics, but one could say that he starts to feel a sense of relief. Hopefully not too soon.

And there are reasons he has lived this long.

(OoC: uses last 3rd level spell to fireball 4 and if possible 5 closest ogres. 28 dmg. DC 16 half. Ready to use shield if attacked, luck reroll if concentration may be broken)


----------



## Blue (Jun 28, 2022)

*OOC:*


Eoghan had hit four of the ogres with an upcast Shatter, you resolved it in post #422.  It doesn't look like their HPs were updated in the Round Start post.  Just want to make sure that wasn't forgotten.

EDIT: Also Eoghan and Valda should have their tHP back up to 8/8.


----------



## Blue (Jun 28, 2022)

*~<Third time's the charm,>~* Eoghan let slip over the mental link as he prepared once again to attempt to hypnotize a group of opponents.

The flashes and sounds were almost familiar by this point, but for the ogres caught in them still potentially mesmerizing.

He then projected his voice so the running ogre youth could hear, *::Your family needs you, little one.  Wake them and you can all go...::*









*OOC:*


Hypnotic Pattern, AR33 to AW28.  DC 17 Wis save at Disadvantage.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jun 28, 2022)

Quinn watches as the young ogre runs to alert more of the fort.

_We need to stop that ogre from alerting others._

Putting actions to words the druid sends a bolt of starlight at the fleeing ogres back.  At the same time the life giving aura emanating from Quinn continues to heal Bible.









*OOC:*


Using a lvl 4 slot to cast guiding bolt at YO2.
Upcast Guiding Bolt vs YO2: 1d20+10 *26* 7d6 *28*

Bonus action to heal Bible. Healing from Aura of Vitality: 2d6+1d4 *4*

*Quinn:* AC17* HP 60/62 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 3/4 2/3 1/3 2/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1


----------



## Lidgar (Jun 28, 2022)

Jack sees one of the smaller ogres make a break for the gates and pivots his aim.

“Oh no you don’t.”








*OOC:*


 Attacking YO2.
Attack with light crossbow: 1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19
1D8+6 = [7]+6 = 13


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 28, 2022)

Blue said:


> Eoghan had hit four of the ogres with an upcast Shatter, you resolved it in post #422.  It doesn't look like their HPs were updated in the Round Start post.  Just want to make sure that wasn't forgotten. EDIT: Also Eoghan and Valda should have their tHP back up to 8/8.











*OOC:*


I have a hate-hate relation with computers where I constantly lose information that I'm sure I recorded. Such is the case here. Valda lost hers to the OA, though.


----------



## Hriston (Jun 29, 2022)

*OOC:*


Shouldn't Mantle of Inspiration have prevented an OA against Valda?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 29, 2022)

Hriston said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Shouldn't Mantle of Inspiration have prevented an OA against Valda?











*OOC:*


Oh, is that when she moved? I guess so then! Feel free to assume that I will forget things like that and remind me in your ooc part of your post when you use them!


----------



## Hriston (Jun 30, 2022)

Bible continues her retreat, putting the pile of wolf corpses between herself and the advancing ogres. Seeing her companions struggling with the last remaining hill giant, she releases her sword, letting it drop to the ground, and hefts an axe from her belt, hurling it with as much strength and speed as she can summon.









*OOC:*


Position: AI-34.
Handaxe attack: 1D20+9 = [9]+9 = 18
Damage: 1D6+7 = [2]+7 = 9
AC19* HP 11/85 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 0/1 Ind 1/1


----------



## Blue (Jul 1, 2022)

*OOC:*


@Shadowedeyes I think Fitz is just waiting on Valda's action.

Just a summary since the beginning of round:
1. Between Shatter, Guiding Bolt and _Darling_ I think the young ogre getting reinforcements is down.
2. The ogres except Ogre 1 are quite likely frozen by hypnotic pattern.
3. Ogre 1 and the Hill Giant are likely the only opponents active.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Jul 1, 2022)

Valda continues concentrating on the giant, hoping to take it down so that the only worry is the group of ogres. She swiftly strikes out with her blade, the spell of haste nearly making her sword arm a blur.









*OOC:*



Sorry! Yesterday was last day of the month, which means I was basically working all day. Attack action on the giant, and use the haste action for one more attack after that.
+1 Longsword Attack Rolls: 1D20+9 = [8]+9 = 17
1D20+9 = [5]+9 = 14
+1 Longsword Damage Rolls: 1D8+7 = [8]+7 = 15
1D8+7 = [8]+7 = 15
+1 Longsword Attack Roll: 1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25
+1 Longsword Damage Roll: 1D8+7 = [4]+7 = 11


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 1, 2022)

*OOC:*


I will resolve things soon! Busy week.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 4, 2022)

Once again, Tenibor caused the courtyard to erupt in flames. The ogres were all badly burned, but survived. They were about to try for revenge by throwing everything they had at the elf wizard, when Eoghan created a swirl of colours that caught their attention. They stood, staring at it, confused enough that they failed to even pat out the flames that still burned on their garments.

Quinn shot down the young ogre who had been sent to raise the alarm. At the time, Jack was sighting his crossbow in that direction. When the young ogre dropped, he spun and shot the only adult ogre that had not succumbed to Eoghan's swirls. That ogre took the quarrel, and swung a club at Eoghan, that nearly drove the giant-kin to his knees.

Bible threw an axe at the hill giant as it fought with Valda. Over and over, it swung its club as Valda ducked and stabbed him, ducked and stabbed. Her movements were swift, but the giant was able to land one glancing blow.









*OOC:*


Okay, here goes: Tenibor did 28 to Ogres 2, 3, 4 & 14 to Ogre1; Quinn did 28 to YOg2 (killing him) & healed Bible for 4; Jack did 13 to Ogre1 (shifted target); Ogre1 did 14 to Eoghan; HG2 did 14 to Valda. Bible & Valda together did 49 to HG2.








Spoiler: Rolls



Tenibor's Fireball dc16 Dex Save:
Ogre1: 1D20-1 = [17]-1 = 16
Ogre2: 1D20-1 = [13]-1 = 12
Ogre3: 1D20-1 = [14]-1 = 13
Ogre4: 1D20-1 = [12]-1 = 11
Eoghan Hypnotic Pattern dc17 Wis (w/disadvantage)
Ogre2: 2D20.LOW(1)-2 = [3, 12]-2 = 1
Ogre3: 2D20.LOW(1)-2 = [11, 19]-2 = 9
Ogre4: 2D20.LOW(1)-2 = [18, 11]-2 = 9
YOg1: 2D20.LOW(1)-1 = [15, 14]-1 = 13
Attack of the Giants
HG2 Club vs Valda: 1D20+8 = [14]+8 = 22 for 3D8+5 = [1, 1, 7]+5 = 14
HG2 Club vs Valda: 1D20+8 = [10]+8 = 18
Ogre1 Club vs Eoghan: 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15 for 2D8+4 = [7, 3]+4 = 14


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 4, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Hill Giant Steading Courtyard
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) Difficult Terrain: Bodies; Visibility: Dim (Night); Cover: Walls





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 11/85 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 0/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 14/75 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 0/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 BI 1/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 60/62 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 3/4 2/3 1/3 2/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 49/56 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP16* SSdc16 1/4 0/3 0/3 2/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 69/83 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP15 AS 0/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 4/4 RS 3/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*HG Houndman* AC15 HP 0/126 PP14 (dead)
*Hill Giants* AC13 HP105ea PP12
-*HG1* 0/105 (dead); *HG2* 19/105;
*Ogres* AC11 HP59ea PP8
-*OGR1* 24/59; *OGR2* 14/59 (inc); 
-*OGR3* 31/59 (inc); *OGR4* 14/59 (inc);
*Young Ogres* AC11 HP30ea PP9
-*YOG1* 30/30 (inc); *YOG2* 0/30; (dead)
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10*
-*O4* 15/15; *O6* 15/15;


        *GM:*  *End Round Seven; Begin Round Eight*


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 4, 2022)

Tenibor looks up at the giant towering over him. He reminds the giant of its mortality (as he thinks of his own. But not today). 

(OoC: Valda still +2 to AC, +1 attack; Toll the dead 10 dmg, Wis 16 for half. Ready to cast shield if hit, use luck to reroll con. check).


----------



## Hriston (Jul 4, 2022)

Glass clinks as Bible stuffs her hand into a pouch on her belt, retrieving a vial of shimmering dark green liquid.

*"I &%$!@ hates this stuff,"* she says, turning up her nose as she pops out the stopper with her thumb and gulps down the vile smelling liquid.









*OOC:*


Potion of Greater Healing: 4D4+4 = [3, 4, 2, 3]+4 = 16
AC19* HP 27/85 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 0/1 Ind 1/1


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 4, 2022)

While Bible reluctantly downed a potion, Tenibor again chimed a funereal note. Through his thick brutishness, the giant could tell that he would lose. He began to bellow, calling out to the watchtower to, *::Raise d'alarm! Smalls're raiding d'steading!::*

Though it seemed unlikely that the guards in the watchtower did not hear the shout, the alarm did not immediately sound. Tenibor had taken the gong's mallet.









*OOC:*


What did you do with it, BTW? It's the size of a maul. Oh, Tenibor did 10 to HG2. Bible healed 16.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 5, 2022)

The gong? Carrying it around like an anime character affectation, apparently.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 5, 2022)

Tenibor had grown used to the weight of the alarm-gong's mallet. He thought of it now, as the call went out and no alarm sounded. It wouldn't last - he was sure - soon the giants in the watchtower would come up with something to strike the gong. Presumably the sound of it would alert the whole steading, or what good would it be?

Time was running short.


----------



## Lidgar (Jul 5, 2022)

Jack heard the hill giant yell something in his brutish tongue. *~That didn't sound good~ *he thought to the others, as he reloaded his magical crossbow yet again. Jack then moved swiftly to his left to get a better angle on the giant before letting the bolt fly. 









*OOC:*


 Jack moves AF36 and fires at HG2. 
Sneak attack with light crossbow: 1D20+10 = [6]+10 = 16
1D8+6+5D6 = [2]+6+[5, 1, 1, 1, 3] = 19


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 5, 2022)

Jack silenced the yelling giant with a well-placed quarrel to its upper chest. The bellowing turned to a gurgle, and the giant fell on his back, freeing Tenibor and Valdra from immediate danger.









*OOC:*


Jack finishes HG2.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Jul 6, 2022)

'That is the sound of us being made.' Valda thinks back through the mindlink. With the giant she had been fighting now dead, and unsure how much longer this eldritch speed would last, she leaps forward to help Eoghan with his ogre. 









*OOC:*



+1 Longsword Attack Rolls: 1D20+9 = [4]+9 = 13
1D20+9 = [7]+9 = 16
+1 Longsword Damage: 1D8+7 = [2]+7 = 9
1D8+7 = [2]+7 = 9
+1 Longsword Attack Roll: 1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25
+1 Longsword Damage: 1D8+7 = [6]+7 = 13


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 6, 2022)

With her opponent down, Valda quickly stepped over to the ogre that was attacking Eoghan, and (before it even knew she was there) she cut it down with three quick strokes from her longsword.

This left only the four ogres who stood, staring about themselves, at Eoghan's colourful pattern.

Jack, closest to the open kitchen door, noticed two orcs who had slipped away in the confusion of the battle. They were working their way southward through the kitchen, near forgotten by both sides of the fray.









*OOC:*


Valda killed Ogre1. That's almost it for this encounter. I won't slip out of rounds quite yet, just to see what you want to do with the last few ogres, but feel free to discuss what your group's next moves will be.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 6, 2022)

*~To the north is the exit. It may be wise to use it before the next wave arrives. Once we have regrouped, we may return.~*


----------



## Blue (Jul 6, 2022)

EDIT:  I missed the response that the Ogre I was doing things with was already done.  Will repost.











*OOC:*


Concentration check after getting hit by the ogre:
Concentration vs. ogre 14 damage (DC 10): 1D20+8 = [16]+8 = 24
Hypnotic Pattern is still up.


Missed that the ogre I was dealing with was already down.  Reposting down below.  

(Was: Vicious Mockery for 3 damage, and using Hidden Step to avoid OA from the ogre during move.)


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jul 6, 2022)

Quinn nods in agreement at the mention of pulling back and regrouping.  The healing aura around him bathes Eoghan in star light.  He then glances at the ogre engaged with the firbolg.









*OOC:*


Bonus action to heal Eoghan.  Healing from Aura of Vitality: 2d6+1d4 *10*

I need to know if Ogre 1 is still up before I finish my turn.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 6, 2022)

Ogre 1 was sliced up by Valda.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jul 6, 2022)

Quinn sees Valda cut down the ogre.  He moves closer to Bible.  He then speaks to the others.

_If we are regrouping I will cover our tracks._

Quinn then casts covering his allies with concealing magic.









*OOC:*


@TerraDave thanks I missed that in that post.

Quinn is moving to get everyone in 30 ft of him and will cast Pass Without Trace.

*Quinn:* AC17* HP 60/62 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 3/4 1/3 1/3 2/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1


----------



## Blue (Jul 6, 2022)

Eoghan looked at the ogre who dropped, and then his face turned from somber to joyous as he looked back at Quinn.

He moved to the north, drinking a potion to heal himself.









*OOC:*


Sorry, repost of round since everything I did was around an ogre I missed was already down.

Move to AI26 (same as before).

Drink Greater Healing potion for 13
Greater Healing potion: 4D4+4 = [4, 1, 2, 2]+4 = 13

I believe this and Quinn's healing take Eoghan's HP 14 + 10 (Quinn) + 13 (potion) = 37.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 6, 2022)

With all immediate threats removed, Quinn healed Eoghan and asked the night to stay silent as they moved. Eoghan drank a healing potion, that left him feeling much better.

Three questions remained: Where would they go?; How long would they go for?; and What to do with the remaining ogres?


----------



## Lidgar (Jul 6, 2022)

A spasm of anger passed across the thief's haggard face at the mention of retreat. Once again, vengeance would need to wait. Sighing, Jack turned his attention to the stupefied ogres while projecting to the others *~think we have time to take them out?~*


----------



## Hriston (Jul 7, 2022)

Bible looks disappointed at having failed to find her halfling friend before it seemed they would be driven from the giants' lair. She warily eyes the steading from which she expects another barrage of giants to emerge at any moment and considers downing another potion before it's too late.

She moves around to the left of the incapacitated ogres towards the door of the outbuilding, thinking out loud to the others, _~I'll jus' take a quick look in the shed to see if me sweet Corbit is bein' kept prisikner or if she's well an' truly done for as I had feared, an' then we can go. No senske in us all gettin' killed.~_


----------



## Blue (Jul 7, 2022)

*~<I still have a few of my best tricks if they come out.  But after that I have nothing.>~*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 7, 2022)

Bible dashed into the outbuilding, hoping to find poor Corbitt. The building was dominated by the ogre barracks - ten smelly straw mats under a twenty foot ceiling. Spikes were driven into the log walls, upon which hung cloaks, armor, spears, and other giant-sized tools. A second room to Bible's left was more lavish, and must have belonged to the houndsman. A wool mat by the fireplace must have belonged to his favorite dire wolf. In front of that was a comfortable chair. A bed was in the far north-west corner.

What caught Bible's eye, though, was a curtained closet. Bigger than the main room of the house that she'd grown up in.









*OOC:*


I assume that Bible will want to check the closet?


----------



## Hriston (Jul 7, 2022)

Bible moves to the closet, keeping an eye open for hidden threats, and pulls aside the curtain.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 7, 2022)

Bible's feelings were mixed by what she found in the closet. While there was no Corbitt, there _was_ a large chest at the back, hidden behind hanging fur cloaks, old shirts, and giant-sized boots.


----------



## Blue (Jul 7, 2022)

A bit sheepishly Eoghan amended over the mental link: *~<But if I do need to pull out my best tricks, I would have to drop the beguilement on the ogres.  Can you kill them - one at a time - please?>~*


----------



## Lidgar (Jul 7, 2022)

Nodding at the bard's request, Jack moves rather cautiously up to one of the affected ogres as Bible slips into the large outbuilding. Looking more closely, he notes the ogre is not defenseless - it seems at least somewhat aware of its surroundings, and can likely defend itself from attack. *~This may not be as easy as we thought,~ *he thinks back to Eoghan. *~I might be able to take out some of the wounded ones with a swift strike, but would need someone to help distract them.~* He then walks to the door that Bible walked through to watch her back. 









*OOC:*


 So Hypnotic Pattern only grants the incapacitated condition, which means no advantage on attacks (thus no sneak attack). We might just want to leave these guys for now and move on once Bible is done. 

_An incapacitated creature can’t take Actions or Reactions. _


----------



## Blue (Jul 7, 2022)

*OOC:*


Yeah, it would be more like everyone gathering around one and hitting it until down, and then repeating.  It only lasts a minute and there are four of them, so it needs to be done sooner rather than later if it's going to happen at all.  Any damage will break them out.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 8, 2022)

As Jack passed one of the ogres, she pointed, as if she wanted to see if Jack could see the pretty colors too. When he moved off to the outbuilding, she grunted and began to swat a hand at nothing in the night air over her head.


----------



## Hriston (Jul 8, 2022)

With her thoughts, Bible tells the others about the presence of the chest as she looks it over to see if it appears to be trapped in any way.









*OOC:*


Wisdom (Perception): 1D20+6 = [2]+6 = 8


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Jul 8, 2022)

'I can help with the ogre killing. Here to be muscle.' Valda mentions offhand through the mental link. That said, she appears slightly on edge, constantly scanning the courtyard for oncoming danger.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 8, 2022)

Valda was ready to work with Eoghan on finishing off the ogres. Inside the outbuilding, Jack found Bible poking about at a chest in the closet. It seemed likely that the houndsman would have a key. Either on his person, or hidden somewhere in this room.









*OOC:*


Let's catch everyone up to Bible, who would have taken three rounds to get to the chest and check it over. Two for Jack. So quickly: What do the rest of you do for three rounds? (Which will put as at 4/10 rounds worth of Hypnotic Pattern).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 8, 2022)

*OOC:*


Here's a new map.








Spoiler: Map


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 8, 2022)

Tenibor carefully listens and looks for giants that might be coming their way or otherwise reacting while he slowly moves northward.

EDIT: He occasionally poses with the mallet as he does so. Unconsciously, of course. 

(Perception = 24)


----------



## Blue (Jul 8, 2022)

*OOC:*


If/when people start attacking ogres, Eoghen will aid in with Vicious Mockery just so if it does get an attack it will miss, plus the minor damage.  He will not strike first on our team, waiting until others are ready to do so.

Here's three sets of damage, apply as many or as few as needed.  DC 17 WIS save.
Vicious Mockery damage (x3)
2D4 = [4, 2] = 6
2D4 = [1, 4] = 5
2D4 = [2, 4] = 6

I believe Eoghan was at AI26, not AS27.

If he's not attacking in a round, he'll be actively listening/spotting for any foes behind the north gates or coming from those open doors to the NW.


----------



## Lidgar (Jul 8, 2022)

Jack moves swiftly to Bible's side to inspect the chest for traps. His long years in the Guild guided his hands as he checked, all the while maintaining the mental link with the others. 

*~Someone check the houndmaster for a key,~* he conveyed while reaching for his lockpick set.









*OOC:*



Investigation (traps): 1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9
 Obviously he's being pretty hasty in his search...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 8, 2022)

Even over Eoghan's mocking of the ogres, Tenibor could hear a few attempts by the giants in the watchtower to hit the alarm-gong with another object (a fist, a bone from a snack, or something along those lines, he assumed). None created the loud alarm that the mallet would have, and he prided himself in his foresight. If the occupants of the steading had not heard the sound of the courtyard battle, they would not hear the sound of that gong. He knew that it wouldn't be long, though, before they found a tool more appropriate to the task (or gave up and sent a runner).

Joining Bible in the closet, Jack looked over the chest. It seemed a simple affair, if oversized, with a big iron keyhole and a simple heavy double-hinge. It didn't seem like the giant was clever enough to include any kind of trap. A key would be quickest and easiest, but why wait? His largest tool would probably do the trick.









*OOC:*


Jack can try to pick it, if you like. Everyone seems busy with the ogres, though we'll see what Quinn does.


----------



## Lidgar (Jul 8, 2022)

Jack pulled out his largest picks and inserted them carefully into the lock, using his keen senses to deduce the right pressure points on the tumblers. 









*OOC:*



Thieves Tools (pick lock): 1D20+13 = [15]+13 = 28


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jul 11, 2022)

Quinn assists the others in dispatching the ogres. 









*OOC:*


Sorry for the delay.  I was busy with family this past weekend.  Below is a roll for each ogre using Produce Flames.

Attacks to dispatch ogres.: 4#1d20+10 *17* *12* *11* *12* 4#2d8 *11* *5* *10* *2*

Wow that was some crappy rolling.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 11, 2022)

Valda did the grisly work of stabbing each ogre while Quinn and Eoghan were ready to back her up with flame and mockery, respectively. Only once did an ogre survive long enough to need mocking, and Eoghan confused that ogre enough with his magic-infused words, delivered in his deep voice, that Valda was able to easily block the ogre's club with her shield, before Quinn's flame and her sword finished him off.

By then, Jack had picked the lock on the big chest and he and Bible quickly gathered anything of value inside and ran back to join the others. They had looted three small sacks of coins, gems, and other valuables of various types and sizes, and two stoppered gourds containing a gallon each of strange liquids.









*OOC:*


Okay, let's skip forward a bit. I rolled some attacks for Valda and it looks like dispatching the ogres will just work out without any trouble. I really wasn't sure. Treasure can be counted and identified later. One last question: *Are we retreating?*








Spoiler: Rolls



Valda
Sword: 1D20+9 = [18]+9 = 27 for 1D8+7 = [5]+7 = 12
Sword: 1D20+9 = [2]+9 = 11 for 1D8+7 = [2]+7 = 9
Sword: 1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25 for 1D8+7 = [5]+7 = 12
Sword: 1D20+9 = [15]+9 = 24 for 1D8+7 = [6]+7 = 13
Sword: 1D20+9 = [5]+9 = 14 for 1D8+7 = [2]+7 = 9
Sword: 1D20+9 = [7]+9 = 16 for 1D8+7 = [3]+7 = 10
YOG1 Attack: 2D20.LOW(1)+6 = [19, 6]+6 = 12


----------



## Lidgar (Jul 11, 2022)

Jack sees the handiwork of his companions and smiled while hefting one of the bags from the chest. *"Not bad wages for a half day's work. S'pose we should head back to the cairn before those brutes on the roof figure out how to alert the others." *He then heads towards the gates to the north.









*OOC:*


 Yes, I think retreat is in order. I believe Quinn already cast _Pass without Trace_ to cover our tracks.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Jul 12, 2022)

Valda supports the idea of retreating before the bulk of the steading can fall upon them, and will assist in getting the group over the wall with the help of her Boots of Spider Climbing.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 12, 2022)

Tenibor walks up and sees if he can open the gate, starting with mage hand.

(He must remember how far away those dwarven tombs were?)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 12, 2022)

TerraDave said:


> (He must remember how far away those dwarven tombs were?)




The gate was a bit heavy for his mage hand, but Tenibor was able to get the gate open. The guards in the Watchtower had finally found a large enough metal object to give the gong a good strong blow. It would take minutes for the giants to marshal, and at least as long for the "smalls" to flee into the hills. It was extremely important that they get gone without giving away which way they would travel.

Which was, as Tenibor thought about it, an hour's travel north-east. Though now that it was dark, it might take longer - it was not exactly the safest trail. Then again, if they were pursued, they would need to keep up the pace.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 12, 2022)

With the druid's protection, we still have a chance to get out of sight.

*~The gate's open. This way!~*


----------



## Blue (Jul 12, 2022)

Eoghan waved everyone out, keeping an eye behind as everyone left.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 12, 2022)

The group left the steading by the north gate. Using the outbuilding (and the growing darkness) as cover from the watchtower, they moved quickly and quietly back into the hills, where they met up again with Lord Falldur's scouts, Cromby and Siersha.

*"Heh heh. Looked like ye gave'em what-for."* said the old sailor turned-scout, *"I saw flames in the courtyard from up 'ere."* 

*"What's the plan?"* asked Shiersha, who had readied her horse, Eon. *"I could ride westward, see if I can lead them away. We must not lead them back to the Cairn."*

The alarm gong, now that it was going, echoed through the hills. An armed group of giants and ogres had come out the front (south-eastern) gates and were circling the steading counter-clockwise, now moving along the eastern wall. They carried torches, which made them visible from afar but reduced their own vision to their immediate area.


----------



## Blue (Jul 12, 2022)

*"Information for Lord Falldur: this is a wide alliance.  The Stone Giant Thane Arnak of the Howling Craig has two ambassadors there though only one survives.  The Skyejotun have one, Thyffon, though that may be not stable.  And King Snurre of the Fire Giants is also involved."*, the firbolg spits out the words at the sight of the scouts, as if he had been rehearsing it on the way back.

Then his speech returned to the half-apologetic tones he used while navigating the Common tongue.

*"Erm, while I could do with a rest, or at least a quick meal, there is something to be said for leading them away and going right back in.  They wouldn't be expecting it."*









*OOC:*


Spell-wise I have two fourth and one fifth slots left.  At the least a short rest is needed to spend HD and to regain my bardic inspiration.  But moving soon might be a good chance to get in while they have separated.


----------



## Lidgar (Jul 12, 2022)

Jack's heavily-lidded eyes pop open at the mention of heading back. *"The big guy again talks sense. I'm fresh as a daisy. If this lass is willing to lead them on a wild goose chase, that gives us some time to sneak in and get more information on who - or what - is behind them." *The rogue's ragged appearance seemed to belie his enthusiasm as he swayed a bit in the moonlight.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 13, 2022)

Tenibor is intrigued by the gambit. He has some powerful magic left. But the others--including the warriors--must be willing and able.


----------



## Hriston (Jul 13, 2022)

Bible retrieves her two hand-axes from where they lay in the kitchen and courtyard and stuffs them into her belt before running out through the north gate.

Catching up with the others, she agrees with the firbolg's plan. *"Plenty more where this came from,"* she says as she knocks back another shimmering dark green potion.









*OOC:*


Potion of Greater Healing: 4D4+4 = [1, 1, 2, 1]+4 = 9
AC19* HP 36/85 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 0/1 Ind 1/1







*"Ugh, it's disgustipatin'"* she says through clenched teeth.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jul 13, 2022)

*"I am barely injured but used much of my magic.  I have some strength left if everyone decides to return immediately.  But if we get drawn into another extended conflict I will quickly be limited to my most basic of spells."*

Quinn crouches down to rest while he waits for the others to decide if they are going back.  He takes a swig from his water skin.









*OOC:*


*Quinn:* AC17* HP 60/62 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 3/4 1/3 1/3 2/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1

I have most of my 1st and 4th level spells left but only 1 each of 2nd and 3rd and no 5th level spells.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 13, 2022)

*"Wait here awhile and rest."* suggested Siersha. *"I will try to lead them south-west. Cromby can watch out for any that come this way if I fail."*

She hopped up on the Eon with the grace of a skilled rider and bent low, riding off into the hills travelling southward. Ten minutes passed and the light of a lantern appeared in the hills to the south, moving slowly westward. Occasionally it flashed toward the steading as if someone were being careless while negotiating rocks.

It wasn't long before the giant's search party spotted it, and they moved southward as a group, shouting in anger.

*"An' off they go!"* whispered Cromby, happily. *"We should watch for a spell; make sure they've fully taken the bait. Then off ya go again!"*









*OOC:*


We'll call that enough for a *short* rest. Feel free to spend & roll some hit dice as needed.


----------



## Blue (Jul 13, 2022)

*OOC:*


Short rest:
*Uses Song of Rest - everyone spending HD will get back an extra d8.*
Regain all 5 uses of Bardic Inspiration.
Spend 6 HD (starting from 37/75 HP, ending 74/75)
1st HD + Song of Rest: 2D8+3 = [2, 4]+3 = 9 (46 HP)
2nd HD: 1D8+3 = [3]+3 = 6 (52 HP)
3rd HD: 1D8+3 = [3]+3 = 6 (58 HP)
4th HD: 1D8+3 = [4]+3 = 7 (65 HP)
5th HD: 1D8+3 = [2]+3 = 5 (70 HP)
6th HD: 1D8+3 = [1]+3 = 4 (74 HP)
(Dang, didn't roll anything in the top half with seven rolls when you include the song of rest.  My dice luck is holding firm.  )

*Eoghan* AC15 HP 74/75 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc17 0/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 BI 5/5


----------



## Hriston (Jul 14, 2022)

The Reeve drops her pack, takes a seat, and reaches a hand behind her breastplate, retrieving a small pipe made from a sea stone with a hole bored in it. She cradles the pipe in her hand and murmurs seemingly to herself, *"Me lucky charm. 'Twas a gift from me Cap'n."*

She doesn't light the pipe, but focuses her attention on it for the hour, holding it in her hand and sometimes putting it in her mouth and holding it between her teeth as she sits contentedly and dwells on thoughts of the past.









*OOC:*


Song of Rest: 1D8 = [8] = 8
Hit Die: 1D10+3 = [7]+3 = 10
Hit Die: 1D10+3 = [6]+3 = 9
Hit Die: 1D10+3 = [2]+3 = 5
Hit Die: 1D10+3 = [3]+3 = 6
Hit Die: 1D10+3 = [1]+3 = 4
Hit Die: 1D10+3 = [3]+3 = 6
AC19* HP 84/85 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1


----------



## Lidgar (Jul 14, 2022)

Jack sits a little apart from the group and fixes his bleary eyes on the steading while slowly honing his dagger. 

Shisk, shisk, shisk…the whetstone on steel makes an oddly soothing sound coupled with the bard’s quiet singing.









*OOC:*


 Jack’s good, no healing necessary.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 14, 2022)

Tenibor meditates for a bit before resuming his watch for the giants.

When he has the chance, he will restore the telepathic bond. 

*(*Heal to full. Recover 1 1st and 1 3rd level spell. 
*Tenibor* AC16(13) HP 56/56 THP 0/8 HD 7/9 PP16* SSdc16 2/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3)


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Jul 16, 2022)

Valda rests in silence, tending to her cuts, scrapes and bruises. Not unfamiliar to her. After that she quickly checked her gear over, recharging the runes she had expended during the first journey. 









*OOC:*



Hit Die: 1D10+3 = [9]+3 = 12
Song of Rest: 1D8 = [6] = 6
*Valda* AC19* HP 83/83 HD 8/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15[FR 1/1 CR 1/1 HR 1/1] GM 3/4 RS 3/4 Ind 1/1


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 18, 2022)

*"Way I see it,"* offered Cromby, now that it seemed that Siersha's plan had worked, *"Ya've got two choices: Y'can go right back inna steading, an' see what way the wind is blowin' there now, or ya can head south and see if y'can ambush the huntin' party from behind. Either they got Siersha, or they don't. Either way, they won't stay out inna hills all night."*









*OOC:*


And if you choose to go back to the steading, I need to know your approach. You've got a decent idea of the layout now. How do you want to get back in?


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 18, 2022)

*"Hopefully the scout is safe. In any case this may be our best chance to find anyone or anything of interest still in the Steading"*

He looks at the Reeve then the Rogue as he says the last part.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 18, 2022)

By now, Bible and Jack had sorted and counted their treasure. In coins of varying denominations, origins, and vintage; and gems of various size, cut, and rarity (including a gem that was cut in the form of a coin, carved with a foreign prince's family crest, and used only in high-end shipping contracts) they had a grand total of 824.27 when valued in standard gold. In addition, one of the two gourds held healing potion - Bible recognised the smell (though this was worse - sweeter). The gourde was so large, that they could split it into four smaller vessels without losing potency. The other gourde was something of a mystery.









*OOC:*


A mystery that can be solved with a dc14 arcana or investigation check


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 18, 2022)

Tenibor comes over to the humans. _Mystery gourde_? 

He takes a whiff. Its amazing, and he knows not only what it is, but how it was made and by who!

(Yes, rolled a 20. 28 total)


----------



## Lidgar (Jul 18, 2022)

Jack stands as the wizard studies the gourd. Looking at first to Bible, then to the steading, he says quietly, *"We need to go back. In there, somewhere, are answers. I mean to find them."*

Then more loudly to the party, *"Now if I were them, I'd have barred the courtyard gate - and left a few guards behind to boot. Maybe up in that watchtower." *Turning his attention to the druid, he adds, *"Any chance you can pull off that owl trick again to case the joint?"* He then tightens the straps to his pack after carefully backing away the party's treasure.


----------



## Blue (Jul 18, 2022)

*"I think Jack has, erm, the right of it.  We were told to find answers, and all we know now is a rough idea of the scope of it - not why they have banded together nor any details that will break them up.*

*"Also, before we get to the steading I can make one person fly or one person invisible.  At least until I need to cast another spell."*


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jul 18, 2022)

Quinn nods to Jack.  He agrees with the need to investigate the steading more.  When Jack asks him if he can take the form of an owl again he nods a second time.

*"Yes, I can take the form of an owl and scout the compound again."*


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jul 18, 2022)

*OOC:*


Posting this here as well.

Just a heads up I am going camping with my son on Wednesday through the weekend. I will have minimal internet access while there. If you need to have Quinn do something feel free.

Just in case Quinn will cast Pass Without Trace before we move back to the steading. I will also transform into an owl to scout the area when we arrive. If Tenibor does not cast Telepathic Bond again I will create an eerie token and hand it to someone so I can relay what I see while scouting.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 18, 2022)

Tenibor sniffed the strange liquid in the gourde. It seemed that Varrga had been taking "performance enhancing" potions to steel his reputation as a mighty giant. This was a potion of Giant Strength, made by the Cloud Giants of the Cumulous Citadel, to bring their non-giant minions up to snuff. To gain the potion's full effect, one would have to drink it's full contents - quite the task for a man-sized creature. On the other hand, prolonged exposure in small quantities might serve as well.









*OOC:*


It's a Potion of Cloud Giant Strength, but it's a gallon (4.5 litres). As an action, you can drink the whole thing if you pass a dc13 CON Save, and gain a 27 STR. Otherwise, if you take gulps (or if you fail the save) there are 10 uses, but you must roll 1d6: 1-3) a use is wasted; no effect; 4) STR 19; 5) STR 21; 6) STR 23. Each time you use it, you gain a cumulative +1 to future rolls. All STR gains last 1 hour.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 18, 2022)

Cromby passed his spyglass around and allowed a few of the others to take turns at his lookout position behind a rocky outcropping. From there, they could see the north-east corner of the steading. A few orcs had survived, and they, along with a few grubby hill giant "schlubs", had piled bodies in front of the north and east gates, and set them on fire. The fires burned still (and probably would throughout the night). Then the gates had been closed, and presumably double-barred. 

A somewhat surprising failure on the giant's part, was that their previous approach (using the outbuilding as cover from the watchtower, until they were able to sneak around the exterior walls) appeared to still be available for them to exploit.

*"They may be good at bashin' heads,"* said Cromby while shaking his head and whistling, *"But hill giants're not known for smarts."*


----------



## Lidgar (Jul 18, 2022)

*OOC:*


 So can we assume Quinn has taken owl formed and performed an aerial recon while we approach the corner of the outbuilding again? If so, can we get a map of what he sees?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 18, 2022)

Lidgar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> So can we assume Quinn has taken owl formed and performed an aerial recon while we approach the corner of the outbuilding again? If so, can we get a map of what he sees?











*OOC:*


Yes, if that's how you want to do it. I'll be back with that soonish.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 19, 2022)

The group made their way back down to the steading using the darkness, the outbuilding, and Quinn's pass-without-trace spell to mask their movements. They arrived safely, at the east gate, which was smoky with the terrible stench of burning bodies. Quinn morphed into the form of an owl, and flew overhead, nearly invisible against the night sky.

The courtyard was now guarded by five hill giants: Two large adult males wearing armour and brandishing axes (both much better made than hill giants were usually seen with) and three youths, wearing hides, carrying slightly smaller axes, and bristling with javelins.



Spoiler: Map of North Side (Courtyard)


















*OOC:*


You can work your way south to check out the watchtower if you like. Pass w/o Trace ought to make it near impossible for the giants to notice you without line of sight. Edit: I should point out that all the fireplaces on the north side appear to be out.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 20, 2022)

*~The mind link is active. This gourde gives strength~

~We should be mindful of our action and drawing attention to ourselves this time. Or killing possible allies, or sources of information.~*

If there is to be any climbing, Tenibor will need help.

_Wait._

He looks at the gourde.


----------



## Lidgar (Jul 20, 2022)

Upon hearing Quinn's report, Jack considers their options. Well versed in infiltration, nevertheless he had typically relied on his sister to do the planning - hence his hesitation. He considers the wisdom of the elf's words.

*~I say we continue to the south and see if they left a sentry at the watchtower. Either way, the chimneys may be our best bet again to get in quietly. We need to find the chief's - or one of his guests - quarters. I'd bet my last shiny copper it's there we'll find more information.~*

Suiting his words, he then creeps along the east wall heading south under cover of darkness.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 20, 2022)

Jack led the way south where Quinn flew around the watchtower and reported three giants. One was wearing an enormous greatsword on his back and was keeping the other two alert and ready - much different from when they were there before, with the lookouts sleeping on duty. Another had donned armour and an axe, much like the two in the courtyard. The third was alert, peering out eastward over the gatehouse, but she still only carried a club, like hill giants were known to.

These extra armaments were something new - not just tonight, but in general. Hill giants were not terrible skilled at craftsmanship. Not known for working metal. Their skills usually ended at basic sewing, woodcarving, and carpentry. Someone was arming them - and they were concerned enough by tonight's raid on the steading to use the armaments early. They had clearly not amassed enough of them to arm everyone, but it was quality work.

Much like earlier, Jack knew that the three in the tower were not the only guards on the south end. The gatehouse had ogres. While he couldn't see them, they would still be there. Perhaps bolstered by a giant or two.









*OOC:*


You can check out the gatehouse, but you'll be in line-of-sight of the tower if you do. It can still be done with a dc17 stealth check, made with disadvantage. (Tricky to time dashing across the giant's field of view, but not impossible









Spoiler: Map


----------



## Lidgar (Jul 20, 2022)

*OOC:*


 I believe we have _pass without trace _active, so assuming that would negate the disadvantage? Also, can you remind us which chimneys look clear of smoke? Thanks.


----------



## Blue (Jul 20, 2022)

*~<If one of you looks direly hurt, I may transform them into a giant ape in full vigor.  I know Bible's answer, would any of the rest of you be willing to accept this dweomer?>~*, his voice much more confident in telepathic Sylvan than when he had spoke Common.

Eoghan listened to the report from the scouting owl.

*~<I do not think we have a plethora of magics for large groups left.  It will be a running battle as soon as they manage to raise an alarm.  I say we go toward where the giants will be the most strung out running to us.  The tower might give us a good choke point, and we could always exit to a chimney if they block us to well.  But if we want to go in fast, I am just as good with that.>~*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 21, 2022)

Lidgar said:


> I believe we have _pass without trace _active, so assuming that would negate the disadvantage? Also, can you remind us which chimneys look clear of smoke? Thanks.











*OOC:*


No, but the +10 that PwoT gives you should make the check much easier. The only chimney on this end that has smoke is the one nearby. The one you went down before is still clear. There are two chimneys along the path you took (as well as a large central smoke-hole); all of those are smoking.


----------



## Lidgar (Jul 21, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> No, but the +10 that PwoT gives you should make the check much easier. The only chimney on this end that has smoke is the one nearby. The one you went down before is still clear. There are two chimneys along the path you took (as well as a large central smoke-hole); all of those are smoking.











*OOC:*


 That's right - for some reason was thinking PwoT granted advantage on stealth, not a flat +10. Thanks.


----------



## Lidgar (Jul 21, 2022)

Seeing the guards in the watchtower, Jack looks back to the north and to the two chimneys along the eastern wall they just passed.

*~I think our best bet is to circle back around to the north and climb the chimney to the kitchens. Should be hidden enough from the watchtower, and if we're quiet, those lugs in the courtyard will be none the wiser.~*









*OOC:*


  Jack is looking at the chimney near #6 on this map.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 21, 2022)

*OOC:*


To be clear, that one is smoking. All the chimneys on the main building are smoking, other than the one near (4) on the map you posted; The kitchen ones (6) are now out. (As are all the ones on the outbuilding and the mess hall.)


----------



## Lidgar (Jul 21, 2022)

*OOC:*


 Sorry - misread your post on which ones did not have smoke. Will edit post.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Jul 24, 2022)

'Sounds like a plan' Valda thinks through the mindlink. She is not really the mastermind type, instead following quite squarely into the follower role, which she is perfectly fine with. 

'I can help anyone up who might have difficulty scaling the wall.'


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 25, 2022)

The group worked their way counter-clockwise around the steading, sneaking past both the east and north courtyard gates. They came down the west wall until they arrived at the kitchen chimneys. Having been inside, they knew that there was likely to be obstacles at the bottom - pots and their hanging apparatuses, cooking grates, hooks. But at least the fires were out. First, they had to get up to the roof, and they needed to do so without making any noise. The spell would help, of course, but it mostly masked their footfalls and caused the terrain to cover their tracks. It would not prevent the sound of falling, or knocking a stone loose from the chimney.









*OOC:*


Okay, let's push things along if we can. Jack and Valda can get up and down the chimney without rolls. Climb is dc12 and can be made with advantage if someone secures a rope to the top. I'll need two climb rolls (STR: Athletics) one for up, one for down. Failure going up will make enough noise (you can describe why) that someone _might_ hear from the watchtower, the courtyard, or the kitchen (I will roll); failure going down will _guarantee_ that someone in the kitchen will hear. If you get to the bottom safely, gimme a stealth roll (dc11). Failure will mean knocking a pot or something in the stove, and reveal to the occupants of the kitchen that someone is in their cook stove. Otherwise, you can safely silently push the grates aside to get out (and stay hidden in the hearth). As long as you're making successes, we can keep going, but you might want to pause and wait if there's any failures. No one will fall unless they roll below a 7 on any climbs. They'll just make it up/down while embarrassing themselves.


----------



## Lidgar (Jul 25, 2022)

Jack surveyed the large chimney for obvious footholds and quickly scampered up. Once at the top, he pulled his trusty silk rope from his back and looped it around the chimney, finishing with a secure knot. He then quietly lowered it down for the others to ascend. 

Nodding at Valda, he then slipped down the chimney and back into the cooking pot so to speak. Once at the bottom, he glanced at his surroundings before looking to clear a path for the others to descend. 









*OOC:*



Stealth check to descend chimney with PwoT: 1D20+23 = [3]+23 = 26


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 25, 2022)

While the others were working their way onto the roof, Quinn flew high overhead, keeping a silent eye on the courtyard. Jack slid silently down the chimney to have a look at what they would face there. He peered over a cooking-grate, careful to not disturb anything. Though the fires had been doused, the iron grate was still quite warm, and the sooty chimney was uncomfortably hot and stuffy after the cool night air. 

Inside the kitchen, a gaintess lazily worked at the final clean-up after the recent battle by relevelling the dirt floor. She worked with a rake, clearing the area where a trestle-table had been, now gone. Quinn's locusts had destroyed everything there, and whatever had been left when the spell ended had either been burned with the bodies, or buried under the dirt.

In the southern part of the kitchen, a giant commanded a quartet of surviving orcs. Though the main feast was over, hill giants ate at nearly all hours of the day and night, and this group worked still to serve cold sausage, crusty bread, jerky, fruit, and drink, to whoever higher-caste giants remained hungry.



Spoiler: Kitchen Now


----------



## Lidgar (Jul 26, 2022)

Jack surveyed the kitchen from the shadows of the fireplace and described the scene to the others via the mindlink.

*~Two giants and four orcs. We’ll need to move fast to cover the exits. Risky…but we can do it.~*


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 27, 2022)

Gulp 1.
Gulp 2!


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 27, 2022)

With *strength 23* and a rope, and possibly while swinging around the mallet, Tenibor will climb up, then down.

Easily up.
Almost as easy down.

(8/10 drinks in the strength gourde; Str 23 for 1 hour)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 28, 2022)

Tenibor drank two pints from the gourde. His first drink (which tasted strong, bitter, and not very pleasant) made him feel thick-headed, but not particularly strong. His second, on the other hand, made him feel mighty, and somewhat aggressive. He grabbed the rope and pulled himself up, hand-over hand, barely bothering to use his legs for anything but the barest of support. He arrived on the thatch roof and crouched to stay out of sight of the watchtower, which could be seen over the top of the main roof, but didn't have very good sight-lines in this direction.

Then, he pulled himself from the roof up onto the chimney, and hopped inside. He put his hands and feet on either side, and shimmied down to the grate, where Jack was waiting. It was a tight fit with the two of them inside. Thankfully, there were two chimneys.









*OOC:*


@TerraDave give me a stealth roll with disadvantage (because of, IIRC your 11 down out of a dc of 12.) Who's next?


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 28, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> give me a stealth roll with disadvantage (because of, IIRC your 11 down out of a dc of 12.)?



11 down out of a DC of 12?

In any case, he is very quiet. 

(now I get it. No, 10 down. Tenibor is an elf, of course PwT will work for him. But he had to drink from that gourde!).


----------



## Blue (Jul 28, 2022)

Eoghen did the same as last time, mentally psyched himself up to go with a bold internal melody, then climbed the rope.  The trip up was without incident, but on the way down if it wasn't for the regular beat of that music in his head he would have lost his grip.









*OOC:*


Eoghan grants himself bardic inspiration, then climbs.
Athletics check with adv to climb (up then down):
2D20.HIGH(1)+1 = [15, 13]+1 = 16
2D20.HIGH(1)+1 = [5, 8]+1 = 9
Oh shoot, he's going to fail the climb down, so he uses the inspiration.
Bardic Inspiration: 1D8 = [3] = 3
9 + 3 = DC 12, just barely making it.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Jul 30, 2022)

Valda holds off going down the chimney until the rest of the group has made it up the rope and down themselves, figuring that if needed her boots would be helpful in case something goes wrong.









*OOC:*



Stealth: 1D20+21 = [8]+21 = 29


----------



## Hriston (Jul 30, 2022)

Bible prepares to reenter the steading, bracing her feet against the chimney as she climbs the rope.








*OOC:*


Strength (Athletics): 2D20.HIGH(1)+9 = [8, 11]+9 = 20






Once at the top, she carefully lowers herself down to the hearth, using her remarkable athleticism to alight as softly and quietly as she can.








*OOC:*


Strength (Athletics): 2D20.HIGH(1)+9 = [3, 17]+9 = 26
Dexterity (Stealth): 1D20+14 = [20]+14 = 34






*~Ahoy! Let's keep 'em away from the entranks this time,~* she thinks to the others as she regards the orcs and giants.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 31, 2022)

With the exception of Quinn, who was still in owl-form and circling the courtyard, everyone was down, crammed into a single chimney and hearth with a large removable iron grate. Valda was last, and she stood above the others, her feet stuck to the inside of the chimney like a spider.

Eoghan had had a bit of trouble getting in (his belt had stuck on an iron pot-hook that was firmly attached to a stone, and he'd nearly pulled the stone free, but he kept his head, and calmly, silently extricated himself and slowly pushed the stone back into its place.

The kitchen staff continued at their work, oblivious to the sooty group crowded into one of their fireplaces.

Bible reminded everyone, with her sailor's charm, to remember to try to keep things from escalating, this time around. 









*OOC:*


How do you want to do it? You will surprise the kitchen staff, if you choose to attack.Only about two of you can see out at a time (Jack and Tenibor, ATM) without climbing over each-other. You can move out, but you will be seen at that point. In theory, you could talk to them, but you'd loose your chance for surprise. I'm easy either way.


----------



## Lidgar (Aug 1, 2022)

Jack silently nods at Bible's suggestion. *~I can block the east exit to the courtyard if two of you cover the north and south. Just say the word when your ready.~* 

He then pulls out The Knife and whispers something inaudible, causing a barely perceptible sheen to cover it. 









*OOC:*


 Jack uses an action to activate his _dagger of venom. _


----------



## Blue (Aug 2, 2022)

*~<I will follow your lead.  Tell me where you want me.>~* the smallest giant intones in their heads.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 2, 2022)

It was too hot and crowded in the kitchen fireplace to stay for long. They would have to make their move quickly, or they would be found out. It was time to go.

        *GM:*  *Encounter:* Steading Kitchen (Second Time Around)
     


Spoiler: Map






(General Features) Difficult Terrain: Tables & Barrels; Visibility: Dim (Braziers); Cover: Walls & Barrels





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 84/85 THP 0/8 HD 3/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 74/75 THP 0/8 HD 3/9 PP19 SSdc17 0/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 BI 5/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 60/62 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 3/4 1/3 1/3 2/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 56/56 THP 0/8 HD 7/9 PP16* SSdc16 2/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 83/83 THP 0/8 HD 8/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 3/4 RS 3/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Hill Giant Schlubs* AC13 HP59ea PP8
-*HGS1* 59/59; *HGS2* 59/59;
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10*
-*O1* 15/15; *O2* 15/15; *O3* 15/15; *O4* 15/15;


        *GM:*  *Begin Round One;*


----------



## Blue (Aug 2, 2022)

*~<Go, now!>~*

Eoghen again called on his Mantle of Inspiration, granting everyone movement and resolve, for all but Quinn still above.

He followed everyone out*, swinging to the north, and then with a flourish on his bandore a set of brambles and vines pushed up blocking the door to the south.









*OOC:*


Eoghan uses a bardic inspiration for Mantle of Inspiration. *Everyone but Quinn* gets 8 tHP and can move their speed without taking OAs as a reaction.

Once everyone takes their reaction movement, there should be space for Eoghan to move out.  He's going to just exit and step north, call it K35.

As his action, he will then use the Fochlucan Bandore to cast Entangle in front of the doors to the south.  Q44 - T47.  It is not targeting anyone so no saves are needed.  But until I drop it, it's difficult terrain so should be hard for anyone to run for help.
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 74/75 THP 8/8 HD 3/9 PP19 SSdc17 0/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 BI 3/5


----------



## Lidgar (Aug 2, 2022)

Like a cat, Jack pounced from the fireplace and sprinted across the room to the western doors, dodging and weaving between the hill giantess and one of the orc lackeys. Once positioned, he then set his feet and brandished The Knife and his short sword.









*OOC:*


 Jack moves, dashes, and then uses cunning action to dash again to AB 36 or thereabouts. Assuming the giants are surprised, hoping he avoids any AoO as he runs by.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Aug 3, 2022)

Valda drops to floor of the chimney when space becomes available, moving swiftly due to Eoghen's inspiration. She continues to hoof it towards the southern doors to cut off any attempt to retreat through them. When she finally stands between the enemy and the doors, she calls upon the rune magic to grow in stature to better hold the line.









*OOC:*



Using the reaction to move towards the south, then follow up with a dash to get around the hill giant and get in the way of the door. Then using bonus action to activate Giant's Might.
*Valda* AC19* HP 83/83 THP 8 HD 8/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15[FR 1/1 CR 1/1 HR 1/1] GM 2/4 RS 3/4 Ind 1/1


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 3, 2022)

The group burst forth from the fireplace. Jack crossed the kitchen at a sprint. As he passed the giantess who held a rake, she startled as if she were a human grandmother and he was a mouse. Eoghan stepped forth and caused vines to burst out of the dirt kitchen floor, they writhed about and blocked the south door, as Valda grew large and made her way there to be sure that no one would make their way through.









*OOC:*


Just @Hriston Bible and @TerraDave Tenibor to go. And @VLAD the Destroyer Quinn (if you're about, otherwise I'll use him to keep an eye on the courtyard guards).


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 3, 2022)

Tenibor uses his bardic reaction and then as needed his normal movement to follow Jack.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Aug 3, 2022)

*OOC:*


Hey I'm back but work has been crazy and I wasn't really needed much so haven't replied.  For now I will continue to watch the courtyard.  I'm needed I can fly down the chimney.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 3, 2022)

Tenibor followed Jack past the startled giantess, who waved her rake in the air overhead. Two of the four orcs had been there for the previous battle. They had no desire to be slaughtered like their kitchen mates had been, and they immediately scattered. But the doors to the south were covered by writhing vines and a giant swordswoman, and the doors to the east by an elf wizard and a crossbowman. They looked about helplessly for a way out.

Bible had stumbled on her way out of the hearth, and so was last to do her bit. The only door that was left without sentry was the north door, to a mess hall, she remembered. She did her bit, running across the kitchen, and she vaulted a barrel, rolled and came up by that door. She listened at it while keeping an eye on the nearby giantess. At the moment, no sounds came from the north chamber.

Quinn circled overhead and confirmed that for the time being, the armed courtyard guards were none the wiser.









*OOC:*


I figured I'd just run Bible to the north door. @Hriston I hope that's okay.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 3, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Steading Kitchen (Second Time Around)
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) Difficult Terrain: Tables & Barrels; Visibility: Dim (Braziers); Cover: Walls & Barrels





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 84/85 THP 0/8 HD 3/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 74/75 THP 0/8 HD 3/9 PP19 SSdc17 0/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 BI 4/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 60/62 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 3/4 1/3 1/3 2/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 56/56 THP 0/8 HD 7/9 PP16* SSdc16 2/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 83/83 THP 0/8 HD 8/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 2/4 RS 3/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Hill Giant Schlubs* AC13 HP59ea PP8
-*HGS1* 59/59; *HGS2* 59/59;
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10*
-*O1* 15/15; *O2* 15/15; *O3* 15/15; *O4* 15/15;


        *GM:*  *End Round One; Begin Round Two*


----------



## Blue (Aug 4, 2022)

The tall firbolg looked around at everyone sprinting to make sure none could escape, but then his eyes came back to the closest giants and orc and the lack of anyone between them.

*<Oh bother.>*, he cursed under his breath in Sylvan.

He strolled south and called to the giant near Valda, imbuing the ridicule with mental barbs, *::Hey, is that your face or did the wolves vomit again?::*









*OOC:*


Move south in a straight line to K41.
Vicious Mockery vs. the giant schlub near Valda.  DC 17 WIS save or 6 psychic and disadvantage on next attack.
Vicious Mockery: 2D4 = [3, 3] = 6


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 7, 2022)

Eoghan marched southward and insulted the giant, who foolishly picked up an oversized meat-cleaver and went at him in retaliation. The firbolg side-stepped easily as the knife came in and the giant answered feebly with, *::No, YOO are da puke-face!::*









*OOC:*


HGS2 missed Eoghan who mocked him for 6. Anyone else gonna chime in?








Spoiler: Rolls



HGS2
dc17 Wis Save: 1d20-2 = [12]-2 = 10
Cleaver vs Eoghan: 2D20.LOW(1)+6 = [1, 8]+6 = 7


----------



## Lidgar (Aug 8, 2022)

*~We got 'em surrounded,~ *whispered Jack through the mind link.* ~Now let's get this done.~ *

Suiting his words, Jack lunged toward the nearest orc and plunged The Knife deeply in its foul hide, letting the virulent poison do its work. Just as swiftly he then retreated back to Tenibor to block the eastern exit.

::*Drop yer weapons and get on the ground unless you want to end up like yer friend here,:: *Jack shouted in orcish to the other orcs.









*OOC:*


 Jack moves to X37 and attacks the nearest orc with the dagger of venom. He then uses cunning action to disengage and move to Z36. 
Attack with dagger of venom: 1D20+10 = [19]+10 = 29
1D4+6 = [4]+6 = 10
 
Poison damage, DC 15 Con to resist or damage plus poisoned condition for 1 minute: 2D10 = [8, 5] = 13

Intimidate: 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21


----------



## Hriston (Aug 8, 2022)

Having secured the northern door, Bible steps forward and hurls the handaxe she's holding at the nearest hill giant.









*OOC:*


Bible moves forward to V-31.
Handaxe attack: 1D20+9 = [17]+9 = 26

Damage: 1D6+7 = [6]+7 = 13








She then pulls another axe from her belt and throws it at the same giant.









*OOC:*


Handaxe attack: 1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25

Damage: 1D6+7 = [6]+7 = 13


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 8, 2022)

Jack stabbed an orc, who gurgled and began to foam at the mouth. The orc staggered and fell on the floor, writhing in great pain before shuddering and lying lifeless, bulging eyes staring at the ceiling. One by one, the other orcs did as Jack said, dropping whatever they were holding and kneeling on the ground with their heads down.

Bible threw two axes at the giantess holding a rake. She screeched as the axes bit her flesh before falling to the dirt floor. Suddenly, as if she were insane with panic, she rushed at Bible and swung her rake, nearly knocking the sailor off her feet. 









*OOC:*


Jack did 10 & 13 poison to Orc1 (died); Bible did 26 to HGS1 who did 13 back. @Shadowedeyes Valda & @TerraDave Tenibor to go for the round.








Spoiler: Rolls



Orc1
Poison Save: 1D20+2 = [4]+2 = 6
HGS1
Rake vs Bible: 1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23 for 2D6+4 = [3, 6]+4 = 13


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 9, 2022)

_To quote the ancient elven saying: Its deja vu all over again. _

Tenibor will move north 3 squares and the remind the giant fighting the Reeve of its mortality.

(Toll the dead. DC 16 Wis save or 13 damage.)


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Aug 9, 2022)

Valda steps forward and engages the giant in front of her, taking two slashes at it with her longsword.









*OOC:*



+1 Longsword Attack Rolls: 1D20+9 = [1]+9 = 10
1D20+9 = [12]+9 = 21

+1 Longsword Damage roll w/ Giants Might: 1D8+7+1D6 = [4]+7+[6] = 17


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 9, 2022)

Tenibor leaned against the wall of the little bedroom and made a low sad gonging noise. The giantess with the rake was now a step closer to her grave. Valda stepped up and slashed the other giant with her sword, taking his attention away from Eoghan.

Quinn landed on the edge of the roof near the east door and reported that so far, the armored giants were simply patrolling the courtyard, unaware.









*OOC:*


Tenibor did 13 to HGS1; Valda did 17 to HGS2.








Spoiler: Rolls



HGS1 vs TtDSave: 1D20-2 = [7]-2 = 5


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 9, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Steading Kitchen (Second Time Around)
     


Spoiler: Map



(General Features) Difficult Terrain: Tables & Barrels; Visibility: Dim (Braziers); Cover: Walls & Barrels





Spoiler: Allies






*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 79/85 THP 0/8 HD 3/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 74/75 THP 8/8 HD 3/9 PP19 SSdc17 0/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 BI 5/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 60/62 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 3/4 1/3 1/3 2/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 56/56 THP 8/8 HD 7/9 PP16* SSdc16 2/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 83/83 THP 8/8 HD 8/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 3/4 RS 3/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Hill Giant Schlubs* AC13 HP59ea PP8
-*HGS1* 20/59; *HGS2* 36/59;
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10*
-*O1* 0/15 (dead); *O2* 15/15; *O3* 15/15; *O4* 15/15;


        *GM:*  *End Round Two; Begin Round Three*


----------



## Lidgar (Aug 9, 2022)

Seeing the hill giantess fly into a rage and attack Bible with a rake would have been comical to Jack if not for all the noise she was making. *~Time to quiet her up~ *thought Jack as he pivoted towards her back and drove The Knife into her meaty calf. 









*OOC:*



Jack moves to U34 and attacks HGS1 Sneak attack with dagger of venom: 1D20+10 = [16]+10 = 26
1D4+6+5D6 = [2]+6+[1, 3, 6, 1, 6] = 25


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 9, 2022)

*"Aaiieee!"* cried the giantess as she stumbled and fell from Jack's blade in her calf.

She swiftly silenced as she bled out and Jack wiped his blade clean.









*OOC:*


Jack killed HGS1.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 11, 2022)

Four unerring missiles cut into the other giant. 

(2 charges WoMM; 14 auto-damage).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 11, 2022)

Tenibor flicked out a wand and sent side-winding glowing missiles that burst about the body of the male giant.









*OOC:*


Tenibor did 14 to HGS2.


----------



## Hriston (Aug 14, 2022)

Bible navigates around to the left of the body of the slain giantess and retrieves one of her handaxes from the floor. She takes another few steps forward and lobs the axe across the kitchen at the remaining hill giant.









*OOC:*


Position: S-35
Handaxe attack with disadvantage: 2D20.LOW(1)+9 = [1, 13]+9 = 10








*~<@%!&>~* she thinks as her axe misses its mark.


----------



## Blue (Aug 14, 2022)

Eoghan stared at the giant that attacked him with the cooking utensil then pulled from his belt a thin, long blade of eladrin make.  It seemed almost dainty in the firbolg's hand, until it flicked in at the giant's beefy side.









*OOC:*


Eoghan draws and attacks with his rapier.
Rapier attack and damage: 1D20+6 = [19]+6 = 25
1D8+2 = [6]+2 = 8


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 14, 2022)

Bible's axe hurled past the giant's head as the brute struggled with Eoghan and Valda. Eoghan drew a long thin blade and skewered the giant as he spun to hack Valda with his cleaver.









*OOC:*


Bible missed; Eoghan did 8 to HGS2, who did 11 to Valda. @Shadowedeyes Valda to go to roll the round (or end it).








Spoiler: Rolls



HGS2
Cleaver vs Valda: 1D20+6 = [2]+6 = 8
Cleaver vs Valda: 1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21 for 2D6+4 = [1, 6]+4 = 11


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Aug 14, 2022)

Valda stoically grits through the pain the cleaver's strike and retaliates with two slashes from her longsword.









*OOC:*



Down to 80 HP thanks to the 8 THP from Eoghan.
+1 Longsword Attack Rolls: 1D20+9 = [5]+9 = 14
1D20+9 = [18]+9 = 27

+1 Longsword Damage with Giants Might: 1D8+7+1D6 = [3]+7+[4] = 14

+1 Longsword Damage: 1D8+7 = [2]+7 = 9


*Valda* AC19* HP 80/83 HD 8/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15[FR 1/1 CR 1/1 HR 1/1] GM 2/4 RS 3/4 Ind 1/1


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 14, 2022)

With two slashes of her longsword, Valda cut down the remaining giant. The three surviving orcs sat silently on the dirt floor.

Quinn reported that the giants in the courtyard were wandering about in vigilant patrol, but none the wiser.

This had gone far better than their first experience of the kitchen.

        *GM:*  End of Encounter.     







*OOC:*


Where to next?


----------



## Blue (Aug 14, 2022)

*~<Their chief did not plan their attacks himself, that seems to me to be the type who wouldn't be out looking for us.  My bet is he is either in the main hall or his quarters.  Should we go hard for the hall while we still have not raised a new alarm?  It's just through down the hall there,>~* Eoghan thinks, pointing at the southern doors.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 14, 2022)

The Great Hall had an enormous fire pit, with a vast smoke-hole in the roof high overhead. It would be a very simple thing for Quinn to fly through the smoke-hole to report on what they should expect to find there.









*OOC:*


@VLAD the Destroyer Should I send Quinn there?


----------



## Lidgar (Aug 15, 2022)

Jack exhaled in relief seeing the last giant fall. Turning his attention to the now quiet room, he listened to Quinn's report on the giants outside - more good news - and nods at the suggestion to scout the Great Hall. *˜Let's bind, gag and blindfold these orcs before we leave. No need for them to raise the alarm once we turn our back.˜*

Jack seemed a bit distracted while saying this as gazed to the southwest corner of the room. His years of thieving honed his skill to pick out oddities, and he was seeing one. *˜Somethin's not right about the way that wall pops out near the wood pile. The hallway on the other side does not look like that. I'm going to check it out quick while a couple of you take care of the orcs.˜*









*OOC:*


 Jack moves to the southwest corner near P47 and searches the wall that pops out, looking for secret doors or any other evidence of what might be in the void between it and the hallway.
Perception: 1D20+10 = [3]+10 = 13
He'll use another luck point as he searches, just in case.
Perception (Lucky): 1D20+10 = [15]+10 = 25
*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 1/3


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Aug 15, 2022)

*OOC:*


yes I will post something tomorrow unless you want to move us along quicker.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 15, 2022)

Tenibor will use mage hand to help bind the orcs.  He will try to avoid touching them. 

He awaits the reports of the rogue and Druid.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 15, 2022)

Jack was curios, so he poked around the south-west corner of the kitchen behind a woodpile. Though he did not find (as he had hoped) a secret door there, he was able to tell, through a small space between the logs of the wall, that there was a staircase there that led downward. It seemed likely that the top of the stairs was located in the room that eighty minutes earlier, had held a small group of arguing giants.



Spoiler: Map of Kitchen (showing stairs)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 15, 2022)

Quinn flew over the roof and through the smoke-hole. The vast Great Hall was in a much quieter mood than they had been earlier, but the chief's table still held food and drink. Chief Nosnra sat in the middle, with two giants on either side of him. At one end of the table sat the stone giant emissary, and at the other end was a female giant that was likely the chief's wife Grutha.

The mood was mixed, but the group sat watching as a young hill giant wrestled with a scarred old grizzly bear.  A pair of hill giants tended the bonfire in the firepit, while another hill giant stood to the south, commentary at the match. Another young hill giant crossed the floor heading eastward.

Lastly, a hill giant in heavy armor stood by the grand double-doors to the south.



Spoiler: Map of Great Hall (as seen by Quinn)


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 15, 2022)

_Facing almost a dozen giants, or the figurative, and perhaps litteral, dungeon?_


----------



## Lidgar (Aug 15, 2022)

*~Doubt we're in any shape to take on the Chief~ *Jack mentally projected to the others, *~and we probably don't have time to explore much downstairs.~* 

*~I say we check on the room to the south with the stairs to see if it's still occupied. Either that or we find another area to explore - as long as it doesn't involve going through that Great Hall...~*


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 15, 2022)

_Time? So far this return has been nothing but a waste of time.

~_We know the courtyard and the great hall are giant filled. The entry hall is almost certainly the same. This will make it very difficult to move about the steading. Unless we go down these stairs.~

Tenibor will move to the head of the stairs. If needed he will use his giant strength to move some wood out of the way. He will then look and_ listen_ down them. 

(Perception 22)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 16, 2022)

Tenibor took a look from where Jack was. There was no easy way into the stairwell from the kitchen (the logs there also supported the roof). Through the crack, his elvish eyes could make out the top of the stairs, which started at a giant guard barracks, where he could just make out a hill giant, sitting at the foot of a bed under the dim light of a hanging brazier.



TerraDave said:


> Tenibor will move to the head of the stairs. If needed he will use his giant strength to move some wood out of the way. He will then look and_ listen_ down them.











*OOC:*


It may have been unclear, but the "head of the stairs" is in another room - the one to the south that when you were there earlier, there were giants that were heckling another giant - making him look like an idiot for thinking that something was going on. You fooled him into thinking they were right.









Spoiler: Stairs


----------



## Blue (Aug 16, 2022)

*~<Our goal is to find out more to stop the threat.  I would think their chief would be the best place to go.  If we are ever going to face him, now would be best.  We will be more worn down later.>~*


----------



## Lidgar (Aug 16, 2022)

*~Well I’m certainly game if the rest of you are.  Just give me one good shot with my Darling and he’ll be beggin’ to talk.~ *Jack said with more swagger than he felt.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 16, 2022)

_Truly a waste of time.

~_We may be at an impasse.~


----------



## Lidgar (Aug 16, 2022)

*OOC:*


 Let’s take it to the full group thread to discuss then. I’m unclear where we are at in terms of caster resources and healing. Jacks good to go, but not sure about the rest.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 16, 2022)

_The dangers of telepathic communication. Or tricky DM maps. _

~Jack was probably right in the first place. The room to the south may be the best option, though it may lead to yet another encounter. But it may be better to do that now, then, say, when fighting all the other giants and they attack us from behind.~


----------



## Blue (Aug 16, 2022)

Eoghan thought back to what others were saying before.

*::Orc,:: *he barked out in the thick giant tongue,* ::Have you seen a Small-Small?  As tall as one of your children.::*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 16, 2022)

Blue said:


> Eoghan thought back to what others were saying before.
> 
> *::Orc,:: *he barked out in the thick giant tongue,* ::Have you seen a Small-Small?  As tall as one of your children.::*




The orc thought for a moment and nodded. When pressed, he replied simply, *"Bad slave. Rotting in cellar prison."*


----------



## Lidgar (Aug 17, 2022)

While Jack didn't understand fully the giantish Eoghan and the orc spoke, he got the gist of what Eoghan was doing. 

Turning to the same orc, Jack said quietly in orcish *::Where's Chief Nosnra's quarters?::*


----------



## Hriston (Aug 17, 2022)

Hearing the orc's reply to Eoghan's interrogation as she retrieves her axes from the floor and removes the dirt from their blades, Bible finally breaks her silence:

*"As much as I want to charge into that hall a-swingin' and teach that no good Chief Nosnra a lesson he can't ever forget, and be done with all thisk sneakin' around businisk, if there's one place me sweet Corbit ain't in this god forsaken place, it's in that hall. I might not care if I live or die today, but I ain't a-leavin' here without me Corbit, an' if there'sk a chance she's down them stairs, well tha's where I think we oughta go."

"An besidesk,"* she continues,* "fightin' with the chief ain't an inevitibilisky. We done a smash up job o' layin' low an' keepin' orf the giantsk' radar with thisk fight we just finishked. I say we keep prowlin' around an' avoid that fight as long as we can, or until our job here is done. Tha's what I think."*


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 17, 2022)

Once he digests the Reeves vernacular. 

~I could not have said it better myself~


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 17, 2022)

The orc grunted and replied to Jack, *"East. Past great hall. Not there now, though."*


----------



## Lidgar (Aug 17, 2022)

“*Right*,” replied Jack to the orc. *“And the stairs behind the wall over there - they lead to this prison?*”


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 17, 2022)

The orc shrugged and nodded. *"Cellars."*


----------



## Lidgar (Aug 17, 2022)

Jack re-gagged the orc and turned to Bible. *"Alrighty then. Let's see if we can't find this "sweet Corbit" of yours. The room with the stairs has two sets of doors - a pair just outside the kitchen, and another near the stone giant's quarters where we first entered. I say we go through the closest set and pounce on 'em. Maybe Quinn can fly down the chimney in the stone giants chamber and come through the other doors so we block their exits. Then down the stairs we go." *









*OOC:*


 Post #220 shows the layout of the hallway and room that we'd be going in.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 17, 2022)

To test the logistics of Jack's plan, Quinn flew out the great hall's smoke-hole and across the roof. He'd done this dive before, so he swooped down the chimney without much trouble and came out in what had been the stone giant's room. The giant's body was gone and the room cleaned up.

Thankfully, it remained clear of occupants.



Spoiler: Map


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 18, 2022)

Tenibor is ready to follow Jack.


----------



## Hriston (Aug 18, 2022)

Liking Jack's idea of blocking both doors to the giants' barracks, Bible proposes mentally, *~Iffin' the hallway's empty of inhabitanks, why not let's you and Valda sneak around and join Quinn at the opposite door. I'll take thisk door tha's closer, an' that way we'll have some muskles on both sides of 'em! Arf arf arf arf!~*


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 18, 2022)

Or Bible, with the new plan.


----------



## Blue (Aug 18, 2022)

*~<Bible, your plan is a good one.  If we can free the prisoner I will consider this a raid well done.>~*

Eoghan hums oddly deeply, and shifts into the form matching one of the orcs.

*~<This I will look like, to perhaps confuse or sway the servants.  Note it, and do not treat me as the enemy.>~*









*OOC:*


Using my Firbolg Magic racial feature that gives me Detect Magic and Disguise Self once a day.  The Disguise Self spell has the special addendum that I can change my height by up to three feet.  Disguise Self lasts for an hour, and doesn't have Concentration.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 18, 2022)

*OOC:*


Okay, as I understand it, Valda & Jack will go meet Quinn at the south door, and Eoghan will lead the way (looking like an orc) through the north door (he could carry a plate of food). Tenibor & Bible will back him up. What do you want to do with the orcs?


----------



## Lidgar (Aug 18, 2022)

*OOC:*


 Yes, that's the plan. Jack would make sure the orcs were dragged into one of the side rooms in the kitchen after they were securely bound and gagged. By the way, he would also do a quick check in those rooms to see if there was anything of value.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 18, 2022)

Before executing their plan, they dragged the orcs into the pantry. To their horror, they found there some of the bodies of the orcs that they had slain earlier, strung up like sides of beef. While these orcs were upset by the sight, they had known they were there, and they stoically kept their distress to themselves.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 22, 2022)

*OOC:*


Should I push on to the guard room? @VLAD the Destroyer Should Quinn be in owl form or not when the doors are opened?


----------



## Lidgar (Aug 22, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Should I push on to the guard room? @VLAD the Destroyer Should Quinn be in owl form or not when the doors are opened?











*OOC:*


 I'd say yes to pushing on per the plan described above.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Aug 22, 2022)

Lidgar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'd say yes to pushing on per the plan described above.











*OOC:*


I will say stay in owl form for now.  If we hit trouble it is only a bonus action to drop the form.


----------



## Hriston (Aug 23, 2022)

First checking in to see that everyone's ready, Bible cracks open the door to the hallway, peeking out to see it's clear, and waves forward Jack and Valda. She then crosses the hallway to take up her position in front of the door, axe in hand, looking to see which way the door is most likely to open.

Mentally signaling to the other group that she's ready to begin the attack as soon as they are, she counts them in to coordinate their efforts and synchronize the opening of the doors.

*~Haul-in—haul-two—haul-belay!~ *she sings out in thought, heaving the doors open and throwing her axe at the first giant she sees.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 24, 2022)

Tenibor is behind her. With a gap, a reasonable one, but he will try to position himself to have some visibility inside the room when the Reeve opens the door.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 24, 2022)

When Bible was about to throw open the door, Eoghan came up wearing a glamour that made the tall Firbolg appear as an orc. Tenibor and Bible gave the orc the lead as they opened the door, ready for action.

To the south, Jack had let Quinn through the door from the stone giant's room into the hallway, and Valda stood ready at the guard room's southern door, ready to join at the sound of battle.

When the north door opened, the hill giants inside took little notice of the orc that came through. One was sleeping, while the other two sat at the foot of their beds, bored.

        *GM:*  *Encounter:* Western Guardroom
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) Difficult Terrain: Beds; Visibility: Dim (Braziers); Cover: Beds





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 79/85 THP 0/8 HD 3/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 74/75 THP 8/8 HD 3/9 PP19 SSdc17 0/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 BI 5/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 60/62 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 3/4 1/3 1/3 2/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 56/56 THP 8/8 HD 7/9 PP16* SSdc16 2/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 80/83 THP 0/8 HD 8/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 3/4 RS 3/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Hill Giant* AC13 HP105/105
*Hill Giant Schlubs* AC11 HP59ea PP8
-*HGS1* 59/59; *HGS2* 59/59;


        *GM:*  *Begin Round One.*


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 25, 2022)

OoC: Are those log things in the room walls? Is it basically two rooms?


----------



## Lidgar (Aug 25, 2022)

*OOC:*


@TerraDave , yes, that's what it looks like to me - a subdivided room with a 10' opening that connects the two areas.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 25, 2022)

TerraDave said:


> OoC: Are those log things in the room walls? Is it basically two rooms?











*OOC:*


It's segregated to "schlubs" (who are slightly lower on the Ordening due to not being big, fat, strong, and/or ambitious enough to be higher placed) in the north room, and standard hill giants (bigger, fatter, more ambitious) in the south room. Both are lower ranked than the chief's family, who live in the east wing. The steading is overpopulated ATM (or at least _was_ before you started killing giants), so some were sleeping in the mess hall in the north, and some most likely sleep in the great hall too, or at their posts. Tenibor will have figured this all out by now, being clever like he is.


----------



## Hriston (Aug 25, 2022)

Seeing Eoghan stepping first into the room, Bible figures the firbolg must have a plan and stays her axe to see what happens next.

*~We can keep these three palookas from comin' out through these doors,~* she thinks to the others, *~but somebody needs to keep 'em from excapin' down the stairs too, or they might raise up whatever's down in the baskemenk againgst us, and we'll have another battle runnin' out o' control.~*


----------



## Blue (Aug 26, 2022)

*OOC:*


Um, Eoghan wouldn't have stepped in first - with the planned pincer movement there was no deception he was trying.  The Disguise self was more a precaution for later, done when I could see a specific orc to copy.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 26, 2022)

Eoghan realized that he would be first against his intent and stepped back, allowing Bible to make the first move. She rushed past him through the doors, and threw her axe at a giant.









*OOC:*


Apparently I misunderstood your deception intent. We'll just go with @Hriston's first post (well, both posts happened, but she glanced at Eoghan and after a brief, unimportant pause, took the lead). Bible can throw her axe, which will be enough for @Shadowedeyes Valda to hear and open the doors to the south. If she's still large (which I think is possible for, let's say three more rounds), then she can do it as an object interaction. It's an action for a medium or small creature.


----------



## Lidgar (Aug 26, 2022)

Jack carefully snuck up and positioned himself to look through the door Valda just opened. Seeing the giant in the corner, he leveled _Darling _at him and fired.









*OOC:*


 Jack moves up to N64 and attacks HG1 through the open door.
Stealth Check with PwoT: 1D20+23 = [13]+23 = 36
Sneak attack with light crossbow: 1D20+10 = [14]+10 = 24
1D8+6+5D6 = [1]+6+[3, 3, 2, 5, 2] = 22


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 27, 2022)

When Valda opened the door, the giant in the south part of the adjoined room was sitting up in bed, lazily gnawing on an already-clean bone. She looked up without much reaction to the door opening, but she quickly scrambled to stand when Jack put a small quarrel between two of her ribs.

*"Aaaaooow!"* she hollered. 









*OOC:*


Jack did 22 to HG1


----------



## Hriston (Aug 27, 2022)

Bible's axe tumbles toward the bored schlub to the west.









*OOC:*


Bible stands in the doorway at N-52.
Handaxe attack: 1D20+9 = [11]+9 = 20
Damage: 1D6+7 = [3]+7 = 10







She pulls her second axe from her belt and targets the schlub again.









*OOC:*



Handaxe attack: 1D20+9 = [4]+9 = 13
Damage: 1D6+7 = [2]+7 = 9


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 27, 2022)

As Eoghan stepped back, Bible stepped forward and flung two axes into the giant seated at the bed closest to the stairs. He gasped, dropped what he was doing, and began fumbling under his blanket furs for where he kept his weapon.









*OOC:*


Bible did 19 to HGS1. @VLAD the Destroyer Quinn, @TerraDave Tenibor, & @Shadowedeyes Valda to go!


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 28, 2022)

Tenibors moves to where he can clearly see slub one.

He calls forth its mortality, but oh so gently. 

(OoC: Toll the dead. 6 dmg! or DC 16 for half).


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Aug 29, 2022)

Valda heaves the doors open and rushes the giant. Having stowed her shield on her back before the assault, she attempts to get a hold on the giant before going in for a stab with her drawn sword.









*OOC:*



Athletics to Grapple: 2D20.HIGH(1)+8 = [14, 1]+8 = 22

+1 Longsword Attack Rolls: 1D20+9 = [11]+9 = 20

+1 Longsword Damage: 1D8+7+1D6 = [5]+7+[5] = 17


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 29, 2022)

Tenibor moved in behind Bible and added a low note that called the giant toward his grave, while in the stouth, Valda came through the door and grabbed the giantess before she could fully stand, or grab her weapon. Valda dragged the giant forward, stabbing her with her sword while the giant struggled to regain her freedom by pounding on Valda's back with her fist.









*OOC:*


Tenibor did 6 to HGS1; Valda did 17 to HG1 who did 16 back (with her fist!).








Spoiler: Rolls



HGS1
dc16 WIS Save vs Tenibor: 1D20-1 = [9]-1 = 8
HG1
dc22 Athletics Check vs Valda: 1D20+5 = [2]+5 = 7
Unarmed vs Valda: 1D20+8 = [16]+8 = 24 for 8
Unarmed vs Valda: Attack: 1D20+8 = [11]+8 = 19 for 8


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Aug 29, 2022)

Quinn flies into the room, as he lands near the bed he drops his owl form.  He casts guiding bolt at the hill giant grappling Valda.  









*OOC:*


Move to J60.
Bonus action to drop owl form.
Action to cast Guiding Bolt.  Guiding bolt attack and damage: 1d20+10 *15* 4d6 *18

Quinn:* AC17* HP 60/62 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 2/4 1/3 1/3 2/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1


----------



## Blue (Aug 31, 2022)

Eoghan calls out *::You... I've met sharper loaves of bread::* at the Hill Giant attacking Valda in the next room over.









*OOC:*


Vicious Mockery on HG1.  Wis save 16 or 4 psychic damage and disadvantage on next attack.  My damage won't drop either of them, but that's the more dangerous one so let's mess up his attacks.
Vicious Mockery: 2D4 = [3, 1] = 4


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 1, 2022)

Quinn flew into the room and reverted into human form. He struck the big giantess as she was dragged about by Valda, with a bolt that left her vulnerable to attack. Eoghan mocked her for her trouble and she mumbled a frustrated but inaudible response.

In the north part of the room, the giant closer to the stairs got up after pulling a large club out from under his bed. He swung the club at Bible, who ducked, and he yelled at the other giantess, who was sleeping, *::Wakeup, yoo! Dey's here! It's da smalls!::*

At first, she seemed like she would roll over and go back to sleep. But at the sound of the giant word for "smalls" she shot up straight in her bed and looked about blinking in the dim light of the braziers.









*OOC:*


Quinn did 18 & Eoghan did 4 to HG1; HGS missed Bible.








Spoiler: Rolls



HG1 
dc16 WIS Save vs Eoghan: 1D20-2 = [7]-2 = 5
HGS1 vs Bible 
Club: 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 1, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Western Guardroom
     


Spoiler: Map






(General Features) Difficult Terrain: Beds; Visibility: Dim (Braziers); Cover: Beds





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 79/85 THP 0/8 HD 3/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 74/75 THP 8/8 HD 3/9 PP19 SSdc17 0/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 BI 5/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 60/62 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 2/4 1/3 1/3 2/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 56/56 THP 8/8 HD 7/9 PP16* SSdc16 2/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 64/83 THP 0/8 HD 8/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 3/4 RS 3/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Hill Giant* AC13 HP 44/105
*Hill Giant Schlubs* AC11 HP59ea PP8
-*HGS1* 34/59; *HGS2* 59/59;


        *GM:*  *End Round One; Begin Round Two*


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 1, 2022)

Tenibor will place a fireball in the middle of the opening to the south half of the room. That should hit all 3 (if it won't, then he won't cast it). 

He will curve it around the bard and two fighters, as needed. 

(3rd level spell. 29 damage each. DC16 Dex for half).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 2, 2022)

Flames filled the double-room, curving around Tenibor's allies and burning giants, beds, tapestries, and rafters. When the flames subsided, all the giants were scorched but alive, and most of the room had small fires everywhere.









*OOC:*


Shlubs took 26, Giant took 13 from Fireball.








Spoiler: Rolls



Giants dc16 DEX SavesHGS1: 1D20-1 = [16]-1 = 15
HGS2: 1D20-1 = [7]-1 = 6
HG1: 1D20-1 = [18]-1 = 17


----------



## Blue (Sep 3, 2022)

*OOC:*





TerraDave said:


> (3rd level spell. 29 damage each. DC16 Dex for half).





FitzTheRuke said:


> Shlubs took 26, Giant took 13 from Fireball.



I think it's 29 and 14.


----------



## Blue (Sep 3, 2022)

*:: Defeated by Smalls, you must feel down.  Does your loincloth run yellow or brown?::*, Eoghan again reached low for a mockery the closest Hill Giant could actually understand.









*OOC:*


Vicious Mockery on HGS1.  DC 16 WIS save or 6 Psychic and disadvantage on next attack.
Vicious Mockery: 2D4 = [4, 2] = 6


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 3, 2022)

The hill giant was so enraged by Eoghan's mockery, that he lunged at the "orc", trying to get past Bible, and ran his chin into Bible's shield, knocking himself unconscious. His eyes crossed and he fell onto his back with a thump.









*OOC:*


Eoghan did 6, which puts Schlub1 out at 0 HP.
HGS1 DC16 WIS Save: 1D20-2 = [15]-2 = 13


----------



## Hriston (Sep 3, 2022)

Bible draws her sword as she moves forward to engage the scorched schlub still blinking sleep from her eyes.

*::No time for a story,::* she says to the sleepy giant as she swings her sword twice. *::You gotta go to bed now.::*









*OOC:*


Bible moves to P-54.
Longsword, +1, attack: 1D20+10 = [16]+10 = 26
Damage: 1D8+8 = [6]+8 = 14
Longsword, +1, attack: 1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19
Damage: 1D8+8 = [6]+8 = 14


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 3, 2022)

Bible stabbed her sword at the now-woken scorched giantess, who lifted her burning bed-furs and tried to wrap the sailor in them.









*OOC:*


Bible did 28 to HGS2 but must make a dc22 athletics or acrobatics check or be grappled (and take 4 fire damage).HGS2 Athletics Check (to grapple): 1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22; Fire damage 1D6 = [4] = 4


----------



## Hriston (Sep 3, 2022)

*::Quit wrappin' me,::* Bible shouts as she tries to resist being grappled in burning furs. *::I ain't no birthday presenk!::*








*OOC:*



Strength (Athletics): 1D20+9 = [5]+9 = 14


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 3, 2022)

Bible's protests were muffled by smouldering furs as the giantess hoisted the wrapped-up sailor over her head and threatened to throw her at Eoghan and Tenibor.


----------



## Lidgar (Sep 6, 2022)

Once the flames cleared, Jack assessed the situation. Valda and Quinn seemed to have the massive giant to Jack's right firmly in hand (literally). His attention was then drawn to Bible's muffled curses as a giantess in the next room raised her high overhead like a wrapped sausage.

*"PUT HER DOWN, NOW!" *shouted Jack as he squeezed around Valda and positioned himself near Quinn, only to lower his crossbow and fire once again.









*OOC:*


 Jack uses cunning action to disengage and move to M59. He then fires at HGS2.
Sneak attack with light crossbow: 1D20+10 = [15]+10 = 25
1D8+6+5D6 = [1]+6+[5, 2, 3, 2, 4] = 23


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 6, 2022)

Bible fell to the floor with a _thump_ and began to untangle herself from the smouldering bed furs as the giantess fell backward onto the bed with Jack's quarrel protruding from her left eye socket. She lay there clutching at her face for a moment before her arm flopped limply off the bed as she died.









*OOC:*


Jack killed Schlub2. Just @Shadowedeyes Valda & @VLAD the Destroyer Quinn to go to roll the round.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 6, 2022)

Quinn produces a ball of fire in his hand and lobs it at the hill giant engaged with Valda.  The ball of fire strikes the creature burning it and filling the air more with the sent of burned flesh and hair.









*OOC:*


Produce flame attack at HG1: 1d20+10 *13* 2d8 *14*


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Sep 6, 2022)

Valda can feel the magic of the rune increasing her stature beginning to fade. With only a few more moments, she continues to hold on to the giant with one hand while her other hand, with the longsword, attacked the giant in front of her.









*OOC:*



+1 Longsword Attack Rolls: 1D20+9 = [4]+9 = 13
1D20+9 = [18]+9 = 27

+1 Longsword Damage roll w/ Giants Might: 1D8+7+1D6 = [4]+7+[3] = 14

+1 Longsword Damage Roll: 1D8+7 = [1]+7 = 8


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 7, 2022)

As Quinn burned the giant with a burst of flame, Valda held the giant hard with one hand and stabbed her to death with the other. As the giant fell, so too did Valda shrink back down to her normal size (which was still quite tall).

The room was filled with a smoky haze, but was otherwise safely secured.









*OOC:*


Fight's over.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 7, 2022)

Tenibor will listen outside the room for any signs that more are coming in response to the fighting here (OoC: Perception 13)

He will then help Jack with some investigation in the room. As he walks past the many beds he thinks:

~I guess that wasn't _all _of the giants.~

He focuses on the 2nd room with the stronger giants. (OoC: Investigation 18)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 7, 2022)

Tenibor gave a quick look to the northern part of the room, and a longer linger in the southern part. Being the smallest of the true giants (orgres, while giant-sized, were not, in fact, giants) Hill Giants were generally obsessed with getting larger. They did this by putting on muscle, and fat. What the group was coming to think of as "schlubs" were those who were unable to do so - often due to lack of motivation. 

Still, they ate constantly. Most of what Tenibor was able to find was forgotten food scraps. A human-sized helmet used as a bowl full of gruel. A gnawed-on leg bone of a horse. A half-eaten round of smelly cheese. All of these were kept in and around the beds, whose straw mattresses were infested with fleas (some the size of your thumb) and rats.

Searching the room to any great depth would prove unpleasant, and was likely pointless at any rate. These giants were too lowly ranked to have anything of value - particularly not information.


----------



## Lidgar (Sep 7, 2022)

Jack re-slung his crossbow and moved south to take a quick peek through the doorway. Confirming that no one else was coming, he shut them with some help from Valda. 

Following Tenibor's lead, he then took a quick inventory of the room and dead giants, confirming that there was nothing of value before moving to the stairway to the north. Once there, he crept down the stairs quietly to the first landing, checking for traps and listening carefully as he went. 









*OOC:*


 Not sure if PwoT is still active (if it is, +10 to the stealth role). 
Investigating room and giants: 1D20+7 = [4]+7 = 11

Stealthily moving down stairs: 1D20+13 = [6]+13 = 19

Listening at stairs: 1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19

Looking for traps on stairs: 1D20+7 = [4]+7 = 11


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 7, 2022)

*OOC:*


I will defer to @FitzTheRuke but if it has been under an hour since I cast it it should still be up.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 7, 2022)

Jack quietly moved down the stairs until he reached a landing, where the stairs turned to the right and continued downward. Each step was build somewhere between a giant and a humanoid's most comfortable height, making them difficult for everyone. When he reached the landing, he hugged the wall, ducked low, and peered down into the room below.

Smoky, sputtering torches illuminated a spacious room. Jack could not make out the extent of the room, because standing behind a thick stone pillar was a bugbear, armed with a spiked mace and standing next to a large pile of crates and barrels. He appeared to be stoically guarding them.









*OOC:*


It's been about 25 minutes since he cast it. So yeah, still PWoT.








Spoiler: Jack


----------



## Lidgar (Sep 7, 2022)

Jack reported back to the others using the telepathic link as he quietly unslung _Darling_ and loaded a bolt. *~Single bugbear guard in a large cellar. Can't see the entire room, so there might be others. Pair of double doors directly across the stairs about 80 feet away, and another opening to the left of the stairs. Suggest we try to take out the guard quickly - hopefully alive so we can interrogate it.~*


----------



## Blue (Sep 7, 2022)

*~<You want me to try to trick it?  I look like an orc.  Or should we just take it out?>~*


----------



## Lidgar (Sep 7, 2022)

*~Good idea. How 'bout you enter first to see what the rest of the chamber looks like, as well as makin' sure there aren't any others. This might be a cellar for the kitchen, so an orc might not be out of place. I'll cover you with my crossbow.~*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 8, 2022)

As an orc, Eoghan went down the stairs. In case of trouble, the others crept their way partway down, but stayed around the corner as Jack took his same position as before. When Eoghan reached the bottom, he looked both ways, but walked as if he knew where he was going. The bugbear looked right at him and made no sign that his presence was in any way unexpected.

The room was bigger than he expected, with several doors or archways. A second bugbear stood on the other side of the pile of crates, and the room's thirty-foot ceiling was supported by four pillars. To Eoghan's right, a set of ten-foot high double doors were left partway open, with torchlight showing through. Benches lined the walls, but Eoghan's eyes were drawn to two brass gongs - one of the east wall and one on the west. Both were south of two long hallways that appeared to be cellblocks.

Across from Eoghan was another set of double doors (closed), and a third set were open in the south-east corner. On the south wall was yet another set of double doors, but these were twenty feet tall and wide and iron-bound, and through them echoed a clanging noise that sounded like a hammer on an anvil.



Spoiler: Map


----------



## Blue (Sep 9, 2022)

*::More problems with Smalls.  Chief Nosnra gathering everyone.::*, Eoghan said, pointing up the stairs.

*~<Two down here, and signal gongs.  Sending them up to you, away from the gongs.>~*









*OOC:*


Deception: 1D20+9 = [12]+9 = 21


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 10, 2022)

Speaking of gongs, Tenibor readies…his mallet.


----------



## Lidgar (Sep 10, 2022)

Jack stepped back behind the corner, stowing his crossbow and unsheathing The Knife. He then listened…and waited.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 10, 2022)

The bugbear guard eyed the orc, not with suspicion but with annoyance. He replied, *"Tell it to the Captain, orc. I don't take orders from you."*

He gestured toward the open doors in the south-east corner.


----------



## Blue (Sep 10, 2022)

Eoghan mimics whatever obeisance the orc gave the chefs and heads to the south-east door.

*~<They are having me tell the Captain.>~*, he informs mentally.


----------



## Hriston (Sep 10, 2022)

*~<Let's not fight the whole crew all at onesk,>~* Bible thinks over the mental link while readying herself for battle. *~<Maybe you can delay their cap'n while we take out the two guards, an' then take 'em all on one at a time!>~*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 10, 2022)

Eoghan went to the south-east doors, through which he found a barracks of fourteen beds, seven of which were occupied by sleeping bugbears. An eighth bugbear stood near a door in the south-east corner. When the bugbear spotted an orc, he knocked on the door and soon another bugbear answered. This one was grizzled, scarred, and mean-looking. He looked like he was annoyed at having been disturbed. He marched along the line of beds and asked Eoghan, *"Whudizit?"*



Spoiler: Bugbear Barracks


----------



## Blue (Sep 11, 2022)

Eoghan-orc looked nervous, then said *::There is a problem with the Smalls.  Chief Nostra wants you.::*









*OOC:*


Deception: 1D20+9 = [7]+9 = 16


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 11, 2022)

The captain nodded and then suddenly shouted (in the goblin tongue) *"Right! Arm up you lazy bastards!"*

The sleeping bugbears slowly began to rise out of their cots while the captain went around kicking anyone that was taking too long, *"Up, up! Getcher things! WE gotta show the bigguns that we're better'n the others at killin'. Get it done, now!"*


----------



## Blue (Sep 11, 2022)

*~<Confound it!  Tried to send up just the Captain, but he's bringing about a dozen bugbears.  If you can hide we can probably get the prison to ourselves for a short while.>~

::I'll ring the gong if the prisoners act up,::* Eoghan-orc told the captain, moving back to the first room and picking up one of the gong hammers.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 11, 2022)

The captain nodded about the orc taking up the gong-ringing. He was confident that the prisoners were suitably cowed. The group on the stairs had plenty of warning to slip back upstairs, but not long to decide where to place themselves.









*OOC:*


If you want to hide while the bugbears go upstairs, where would you like to do it?


----------



## Hriston (Sep 11, 2022)

*~<As soon as they see all the dead giantsk in the room upstairs,>~* Bible thinks to the others, gripping her axe, *~<they're sure to raise the alarm. Nah, we need to keep this in the basekmenk, or they'll bring the whole farmin' house down on us wit' no way of excapin'! I say we rush the two guards while we still has a chance and try to keep them buggy-bears in their barracks if we can, that is unless anyone else has an idea.>~*


----------



## Lidgar (Sep 11, 2022)

Jack nodded. *~Maybe we pincer them between the stairs and the big room. Can the Druid summon those vines again behind their back once they get to the stairs?~*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 12, 2022)

*OOC:*


Feel free to post turns for *Round One* right away then. The Bugbear Barraks map above will stand for starting locations. With the way I do initiative in PBP, Surprise is powerful enough if I just let you all go first before I do the monsters (most of the ones in the barracks will use their actions to strap on shields, or whatever.)


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 12, 2022)

Quinn glances down the stairs towards the enemies.

*~<I can conjure grasping vines or a wall of flames to block their retreat.  Which would you prefer.>~*









*OOC:*


I can cast entangle or wall of fire.  Not sure which would be more useful.


----------



## Lidgar (Sep 13, 2022)

*OOC:*


@FitzTheRuke, I think our plan was to let the bugbears get to the bottom of the stairs and then try to ambush them. Most of us would be near the top of the first landing (hiding in the shadows if possible) so we could attack once they approached the bottom on the stairs. @VLAD the Destroyer, your call on what spell to use once we see how bunched up they get. @Blue, you'll be on your own for a bit - hopefully keeping them away from pulling a T.Rex (bang a gong...)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 14, 2022)

Lidgar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> @FitzTheRuke, I think our plan was to let the bugbears get to the bottom of the stairs and then try to ambush them. Most of us would be near the top of the first landing (hiding in the shadows if possible) so we could attack once they approached the bottom on the stairs. @VLAD the Destroyer, your call on what spell to use once we see how bunched up they get. @Blue, you'll be on your own for a bit - hopefully keeping them away from pulling a T.Rex (bang a gong...)











*OOC:*


Oh yeah, of course. I'll move them along toward the stairs a post a round roller. Good point.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 14, 2022)

When the bugbears were out of their cots and geared up, the captain told them, *"Right, you lot! Let's go see what's needed of us from the Chief. Form up!"*

Though there was a lot of stretching and they were not quick to do it, the bugbears formed a double-file line. The captain led them out of the barrack's room and across to the stairs. The captain had time to place one foot on the bottom step, and then looked up to see Jack's crossbow leveled at him...

        *GM:*  *Encounter:* Bugbear Barracks
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) Difficult Terrain: Crates; Visibility: Dim (Braziers); Cover: Crates & Pillars





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 79/85 THP 0/8 HD 3/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 74/75 THP 8/8 HD 3/9 PP19 SSdc17 0/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 BI 5/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 60/62 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 2/4 1/3 1/3 2/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 56/56 THP 8/8 HD 7/9 PP16* SSdc16 2/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 64/83 THP 0/8 HD 8/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 3/4 RS 3/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Bugbear Captain* AC17 HP65/65 PP11*
*Bugbear Guards* AC16 HP27ea PP10*
-*BBG1* 27/27; *BBG2* 27/27;
*Bugbears* AC16 HP29ea PP10*
-*BB1* 29/29; *BB2* 29/29; *BB3* 29/29; *BB4* 29/29;
-*BB5* 29/29; *BB6* 29/29; *BB7* 29/29; *BB8* 29/29


        *GM:*  *Begin Round One;*


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 14, 2022)

Quinn speaks some words and draws a looped pattern with his sickle.  At the same instant a wall of fire springs from the ground under the bugbear captains feet and streaks down across the left line of bugbears and then across the room cutting off access to the gongs.









*OOC:*


Casting wall of fire starting in CR47 going diagonal to CW52 and then going across to wither DC or DD52.  I have 60 ft.  The fire will burn towards the bugbears out 10 ft.  Not sure how many I can hit directly with the initial spell.  But any will take Wall of Fire Damage (DC 18 Dex for half): 5d8 *23*


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 14, 2022)

*OOC:*


If anyone thinks that the wall of fire should be positioned differently speak up and I can modify.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 15, 2022)

*OOC:*


There _will_ be a hole at DD52 where the bugbears could theoretically go through to ring the eastern gong. Eoghan can cover it if he likes, though.


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2022)

Quick as a wink, Eoghan muttered a few arcane syllables and the Wall of Fire grew another five feet and blocked the opening as well.  He moved up to right behind his _Minor Illusion_, drawing his rapier in case someone did try it.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 15, 2022)

Tenibor sees the bugbear captain torched by someone else's fire. 

He carefully steps behind Jack and tells that bugbear that he will die horribly.

(Toll the Dead 10 dmg, Wis DC 16 for half).


----------



## Lidgar (Sep 15, 2022)

Jack pulled _Darling's _trigger and heard a satisfying _thunk_ as the bolt hit home. 

*~Need to cover those doors to the north,~ *Jack projected mentally to the others. Suiting his words, he leapt down the stairs and skirted the surprised bugbears and wall of flame, situating himself in the doorway. Once there, he took a quick glance to the north.

*"Gads, nothing worse than the smell of burning bugbears," *he muttered.









*OOC:*



Sneak attack with light crossbow: 1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19
1D8+6+5D6 = [5]+6+[2, 5, 3, 5, 2] = 28

Jack moves to CR44, assuming he can avoid the flames. If not, he'll stay put at the top of the stairs.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 15, 2022)

*OOC:*


I'll defer to @FitzTheRuke but I left a 5 foot square open at CR46 specifically so we could get down and fight them.


----------



## Hriston (Sep 17, 2022)

Bible rounds the corner and starts down the stairs, throwing her handaxe at the burning captain.









*OOC:*


Handaxe attack: 1D20+9 = [14]+9 = 23

Damage: 1D6+7 = [1]+7 = 8








Continuing down the stairs, she draws her sword and brings it down on him as she gleefully joins the melee.









*OOC:*


Position: CQ-47
Longsword, +1, attack: 1D20+10 = [12]+10 = 22

Damage: 1D8+8 = [8]+8 = 16


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 17, 2022)

As Jack loosed a quarrel that struck the bugbear captain hard in the chest, Quinn caused a wall of flames to burst across the room running its way down the left-hand column of bugbear soldiers. Bugbear fur was dense and oily, and it burned with a terrible odour. Their discipline was tenuous at the best of times, and the ordered line fell apart immediately as bugbears ran for cover and/or patted at their flaming fur.

Jack hopped down the stairs and moved northward as Bible first threw an axe, and then ran her sword through the body of the captain, as Tenibor signalled the captain's demise with an ominous note of doom. The captain fell at the base of the stairs, still enough in the fire for the corpse to continue to burn.

The bugbears were entirely disorganized, but they instinctively moved for cover. The two original guards called out to each other. The one caught in the firewall managed to slip to the south, and after putting himself out, he headed for the eastern gong, taking no notice of Eoghan the orc nearby. The other threw a javelin at Bible, which bounced off her shield as one of the other bugbears escaped the flames by shoving his way past her on the stairs.

Jack peered into the room to the north, which was dimly lit by a hanging brazier, much like the rest of the place. In the room, behind a desk, sat the ugliest giant that Jack had ever seen. One eye was scarred shut and he had an enormous hunchback. As Jack watched, the giant rose to his feet and grabbed a large, double-bladed axe that was leaning against the wall. From under his desk scampered two ugly and fiendish-looking apes.

Then Jack was momentarily distracted from observing the room when a bugbear found itself next to him after fleeing from the heat of the wall.









*OOC:*


Quinn did 23 to BBCpt, BB3,5,&7, & 11 to BBG2. Jack did 28, Tenibor did 5, & Bible did 24 to BBCpt; Bugbears scattered. Only BBG1 attacks, misses Bible. I'm going to roll the round because I have time now, but @Shadowedeyes Valda can go twice in round 2.








Spoiler: Rolls



Bugbears vs Wall of Fire (dc18 DEX save)
BBCpt: 1D20+2 = [3]+2 = 5
BB3: 1D20+2 = [13]+2 = 15
BB5: 1D20+2 = [9]+2 = 11
BB7: 1D20+2 = [1]+2 = 3
BBG2: 1D20+2 = [17]+2 = 19
BBCpt vs Tenibor Toll dc16 WIS
Save: 1D20+1 = [17]+1 = 18
BBG1
Javelin vs Bible: 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 17, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Bugbear Barracks
     


Spoiler: Map






(General Features) Difficult Terrain: Crates; Visibility: Dim (Braziers); Cover: Crates & Pillars





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 79/85 THP 0/8 HD 3/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 74/75 THP 8/8 HD 3/9 PP19 SSdc17 0/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 BI 5/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 66/66 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 60/62 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 2/4 1/3 1/3 2/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 56/56 THP 8/8 HD 7/9 PP16* SSdc16 2/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 64/83 THP 0/8 HD 8/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 3/4 RS 3/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Bugbear Captain* AC17 HP0/65 PP11* (dead)
*Bugbear Guards* AC16 HP27ea PP10*
-*BBG1* 27/27; *BBG2* 16/27;
*Bugbears* AC16 HP29ea PP10*
-*BB1* 29/29; *BB2* 29/29; *BB3* 6/29; *BB4* 29/29;
-*BB5* 6/29; *BB6* 29/29; *BB7* 6/29; *BB8* 29/29


        *GM:*  *End Round One; Begin Round Two*


----------



## Hriston (Sep 17, 2022)

Bible watches appalled as the bugbears scatter in every direction and shooting a glance back at the druid exclaims, *"You *&% call this containmenk?"*

She then turns on the bugbear fleeing up the stairs behind her and tries her best to cut it down.









*OOC:*


Longsword, +1, attack: 1D20+10 = [5]+10 = 15

Longsword, +1, attack: 1D20+10 = [19]+10 = 29

Critical damage: 2D8+8 = [8, 3]+8 = 19


----------



## Lidgar (Sep 18, 2022)

*OOC:*


@FitzTheRuke is it reasonable to assume Jack would have noticed that a couple of bugbears ended up on the other side of the wall?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 18, 2022)

Lidgar said:


> @FitzTheRuke is it reasonable to assume Jack would have noticed that a couple of bugbears ended up on the other side of the wall?











*OOC:*


Yeah, I mean, it's probably not the clearest line-of-sight through the wall of fire, but I suspect that the flames wave about and are transparent enough to see through. Nothing suggests its opaque, anyway. Bugbears are taking cover all over the place, so counting them might be difficult. But if you want to have noticed them, sure.


----------



## Lidgar (Sep 18, 2022)

*“Well ain’t this a right fine pickle,”* Jack muttered. Then, adding through the mindlink, *~Big ugly and a couple o’ apes through the north doors. Off to take out another bugbear.~*

Shielding his eyes, Jack leapt through the wall of flames toward one of the smoldering bugbears. He then took aim and fired.









*OOC:*


 Jack uses a bonus action to disengage. He then moves to CS50. I assume the hot side of the wall is to the north/east. 
DC 18 Dex Save: 1D20+9 = [18]+9 = 27
 (Evasion, no damage)
Attack BB7 with light crossbow: 1D20+10 = [8]+10 = 18
1D8+6 = [8]+6 = 14


----------



## Blue (Sep 18, 2022)

Eoghan sighed.  He had hoped to keep this in reserve, but with so many targets it looked like the time.  He dropped the gong hammer to his feat and tossed a handful of arrows into the air - doubly questionable since he carried no bow.  The illusionary fire winked out as he focused instead on a singing a low series of wordless notes that seemed to generate their own harmonics.  The arrows steadied themselves in the air, and then sped towards the bugbear close to the gong.  We watched them pierce the bugbear, then stepped over the new corpse and hid behind the column.









*OOC:*


Casting Animate Objects on 10 tiny objects.  Here's my only 5th level slot.  Each has 20 HPs and is AC 18, has +8 to attack for d4+4 damage.  Have to drop Concentration on the minor illusion of fire to do so.  They are attacking BB2.

Ten Animated arrows: 1D20+8 = [6]+8 = 14, 1D4+4 = [4]+4 = 8
1D20+8 = [5]+8 = 13, 1D4+4 = [1]+4 = 5
*1D20+8 = [20]+8 = 28, 1D4+4 = [2]+4 = 6
1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23, 1D4+4 = [4]+4 = 8
1D20+8 = [14]+8 = 22, 1D4+4 = [4]+4 = 8
1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23, 1D4+4 = [1]+4 = 5*
1D20+8 = [3]+8 = 11, 1D4+4 = [4]+4 = 8
*1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23, 1D4+4 = [3]+4 = 7*
1D20+8 = [11]+8 = 19, 1D4+4 = [4]+4 = 8
*1D20+8 = [16]+8 = 24, 1D4+4 = [4]+4 = 8*

Arrow 3 crit.  Crit damage on Animate Arrow 3: *1D4 = [4] = 4*

For convenience, damage to AC 16 would be 44.

He moves to DB55, behind the column.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 18, 2022)

After turning the bugbear guard into a pincushion, Eoghan's arrow swarm tore themselves back out of the corpse and lifted into the air in a fiendish-looking mass. They hovered there quivering, as if they were eager to be sent toward a second target.

Bible spun around on the stairs and thrust her sword into the bugbear's groin. He was terribly injured, but still took a weak swing at the former sailor, which she ducked.

Jack ducked past a bugbear that was about to engage him in close combat, and dove through the wall of fire. He had timed it just right and he came through unscathed. He fired his crossbow at the bugbear there who was heading for the western gong, and the bugbear fell dead on the ground before reaching his destination.









*OOC:*


In fact, if you like @Blue, half of the arrows could be sent through the gap and damage BB6 (BBG2 will have died after the first 4 attacks). BB1 missed Bible, who did 19. Jack killed BB7.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Sep 18, 2022)

*OOC:*



Sorry about the delay of response. Quick question, how high are the ceilings in this area?


----------



## Blue (Sep 18, 2022)

*OOC:*





FitzTheRuke said:


> In fact, if you like @Blue, half of the arrows could be sent through the gap and damage BB6 (BBG2 will have died after the first 4 attacks). BB1 missed Bible, who did 19. Jack killed BB7.




If you're okay with that then sure.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 18, 2022)

Shadowedeyes said:


> Sorry about the delay of response. Quick question, how high are the ceilings in this area?











*OOC:*


Really quite high. The four pillars support buttresses that raise the ceiling in a pyramid that is 30 ft tall at its point, directly above the crates in the center. The outside walls are 20 ft. tall, but many of the doors (including the exit of the stairs) are around 10 ft. tall. (the stairwell is just over 15 ft. tall, but most giants would still have to duck going up/down. They have to stoop very far to get through the doors.)


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Sep 19, 2022)

When the bugbears scatter, Valda moves forward, jumping onto the wall, with her boots allowing her to move up it with ease, to reach the ceiling. Above the Wall of Fire, she quickly moves past it, and scales down the wall to intercept the Bugbear that had gone through the flames towards the gong.









*OOC:*



Although I it will take a whole lot of dashing, I think, given how high a Wall of Fire is, I can use the Boots of Spider Climbing to go above the flames and then scale down the wall to try to get in the way of Bugbear 7.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 19, 2022)

Shadowedeyes said:


> When the bugbears scatter, Valda moves forward, jumping onto the wall, with her boots allowing her to move up it with ease, to reach the ceiling. Above the Wall of Fire, she quickly moves past it, and scales down the wall to intercept the Bugbear that had gone through the flames towards the gong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may have liked too soon as that bugbear may be dead. Still cool though.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 19, 2022)

_A formarian ape master on one side. What may be fire giant smith(s) on the other. 

Sometimes things can be too interesting. _

Tenibor will dirge the one (#1) right in front of him. 

(10 dmg. DC16 Wis for half).


----------



## Lidgar (Sep 19, 2022)

TerraDave said:


> I may have liked too soon as that bugbear may be dead. Still cool though.



At least Valda gets to go again once she sees the dead bugbear!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 19, 2022)

Running on the wall, Valda climbed through the relatively narrow exit to the stairs and up onto the room's arching ceiling. She went over the firewall and saw her quarry be shot dead by Jack, just before she had a chance to come down on him.









*OOC:*


@Shadowedeyes Yeah, Valda can take another turn. She'll be upside-down 25 ft. up at CS50 (right over Jack) when she starts her second turn.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Sep 19, 2022)

Seeing that the threat of alert had been silenced for now, Valda across the ceiling towards Eoghan, drawing her bow and taking some shots at one of the bugbears below her.








*OOC:*



I missed that last part with Jack shooting him. My bad!

Longbow Attack Rolls: 1D20+7 = [1]+7 = 8
1D20+7 = [8]+7 = 15

Looks like some misses. Still moving 30 feet on the ceiling towards Eoghan.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 21, 2022)

*OOC:*


Jusat want to check, is Bugbear 1 near Bible still alive?  I believe it will be dead if it fails it's wisdom save.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 23, 2022)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Jusat want to check, is Bugbear 1 near Bible still alive?  I believe it will be dead if it fails it's wisdom save.











*OOC:*


Let's see.... BB1 dc16 WIS Save: 1D20 = [5] = 5 dead. Bible did 19 & Tenibor killed BB1.







Bible stabbed the bugbear on the stairs. The wound was deep, but the big goblinoid might have survived it, were it not for Tenibor's low durge-note that signalled the bugbear's demise. It slumped down on the stairs, gurgling as it died.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 23, 2022)

Valda ran across the ceiling. As high as she was, the wall of fire was still quite hot on one side, so she stuck to the cool side, heading for Eoghan. She fired two arrows toward a bugbear, but the rising hot air and her being upside-down threw off her aim.

Eoghan's arrows had so fully perforated the guard, that he sent half of them through the hole at the east end of the firewall and struck another bugbear down as the goblinoid was reading to throw a javelin from behind the stack of crates.

The rest of the bugbears threw a volley of javelins. Most of the javelins went toward Bible, who blocked nearly all of them with her shield, though the large number of clattering shafts strained her defenses. One through a javelin through the wall of fire toward Jack, but missed, and two threw theirs up toward Valda, who struggled to dodge them while upside-down as she couldn't allow both feet to leave the ceiling or she would fall.









*OOC:*


Valda missed, but Eoghan killed BB6. BB3 got Bible for 3 & BB5 & 8 got Valda for 13. I think @VLAD the Destroyer Quinn still needs to go to roll the round?








Spoiler: Rolls



Bugbears' Javelins
BBG1 vs Bible: 1D20+4 = [3]+4 = 7
BBG1 vs Bible: 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8
BB2 vs Bible: 1D20+4 = [6]+4 = 10
BB3 vs Bible: 1D20+4 = [19]+4 = 23 for 1D6+2 = [1]+2 = 3
BB4 vs Jack: 1D20+4 = [6]+4 = 10
BB5 vs Valda: 1D20+4 = [14]+4 = 18 for 1D6+2 = [6]+2 = 8
BB8 vs Valda: 1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21 for 1D6+2 = [3]+2 = 5


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 23, 2022)

Quinn moves down the stairs and lashes out at the Bugbear engaged with Jack.  The magical thorn covered whip wraps around the bug bear and then drags it into the heat radiating from the wall of fire.  









*OOC:*


*Quinn:* AC17* HP 60/62 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 2/4 1/3 1/3 1/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 1/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1

Move up so I can get within 30 ft of BG2.
Thorn Whip attack against BG2: 1d20+10 *14* 2d6 *5*
Going to use my reaction to use a cosmic omen die to add Cosmic Omen bonus to attack: 1d6 *4* so that would make the attack hit.

The bugbear will be dragged 10 ft towards me to CR46.  This should have him within 10 ft of the wall of fire which will then do Wall of fire damage.: 5d8 *26*.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 23, 2022)

Quinn stepped down the stairs, stopping just short of Bible and sent out a twisting vine that dragged a bugbear close enough to the wall of fire that the hairy goblinoid burst into flame, and fell to the ground on fire.

The misshapen giant in the north room began to squeeze through the doorway there, but he felt the heat and saw the bugbear go down in flames. Thinking better of it, he flung an enormous stone toward Jack, while hollering, *"Take THIS ya lousy small!"*









*OOC:*


Quinn killed BB2. "The Keeper" did 38 to Jack (who I assume uses Uncanny Dodge to make it into 19.)








Spoiler: Rolls



BB2 dc18 DEX Save: 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8
Keeper
Rock vs Jack: 1D20+9 = [10]+9 = 19
4D10+6 = [8, 9, 9, 6]+6 = 38


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 23, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Bugbear Barracks
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) Difficult Terrain: Crates; Visibility: Dim (Braziers); Cover: Crates & Pillars; *Spells* Wall of Fire





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 76/85 THP 0/8 HD 3/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 74/75 THP 8/8 HD 3/9 PP19 SSdc17 0/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 BI 5/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 55/66 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 60/62 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 2/4 1/3 1/3 1/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 56/56 THP 8/8 HD 7/9 PP16* SSdc16 2/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 51/83 THP 0/8 HD 8/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 3/4 RS 3/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*The Keeper* AC17 HP 128/128 PP14
*Apes* AC13 HP 27ea PP12
-*A1* 27/27; *A2* 27/27
*Bugbear Captain* AC17 HP0/65 PP11* (dead)
*Bugbear Guards* AC16 HP27ea PP10*
-*BBG1* 8/27; *BBG2* dead;
*Bugbears* AC16 HP29ea PP10*
-*BB1* 29/29; *BB2* dead; *BB3* 6/29; *BB4* 29/29;
-*BB5* 6/29; *BB6* dead; *BB7* dead; *BB8* 29/29


        *GM:*  *End Round Two; Begin Round Three*


----------



## Blue (Sep 24, 2022)

Eoghan gestures like a conductor, sending half the arrows into each of the closest standing bugbears.  Seeing the arrows doing a poor job, he called out a vile insult to the closest one, *::Are you what happen when the houndsmaster mates with his pups?::*









*OOC:*


Bonus action to command the animated arrows.

Animated arrow, 5 and 5.:
*1D20+8 = [10]+8 = 18 1D4+4 = [3]+4 = 7*
1D20+8 = [6]+8 = 14 1D4+4 = [3]+4 = 7
1D20+8 = [1]+8 = 9 1D4+4 = [2]+4 = 6
*1D20+8 = [10]+8 = 18 1D4+4 = [2]+4 = 6
1D20+8 = [19]+8 = 27 1D4+4 = [1]+4 = 5*
Damage to BB8: 18

1D20+8 = [3]+8 = 11 1D4+4 = [4]+4 = 8
1D20+8 = [5]+8 = 13 1D4+4 = [3]+4 = 7
1D20+8 = [6]+8 = 14 1D4+4 = [4]+4 = 8
1D20+8 = [1]+8 = 9 1D4+4 = [1]+4 = 5
*1D20+8 = [16]+8 = 24 1D4+4 = [2]+4 = 6*
Damage to BB4: 6 damage

Vicious Mockery to BB4:  DC 17 or 5 psychic damage and disadvantage on next attacks.
Vicious Mockery damage: 2D4 = [3, 2] = 5


----------



## Hriston (Sep 24, 2022)

Seeing the boulder fly across her field of vision towards Jack, Bible makes a beeline to the Keeper's door.

*::No one plays skee-ball with me fren's and gets away wit' it, you big palookah,::* she says as she crosses the room and jabs her sword at the giant through the open doorway.









*OOC:*


Position: CR-43
Longsword, +1, attack: 1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19
Damage: 1D8+8 = [4]+8 = 12
Longsword, +1, attack: 1D20+10 = [20]+10 = 30
Critical damage: 2D8+8 = [4, 5]+8 = 17
AC19* HP 72/85 THP 0/8 HD 3/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
(I think you forgot to subtract the 4 fire damage from Bible getting wrapped in the blanket upstairs.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 24, 2022)

Bible lunged through the doorway and stabbed the misshapen giant in his leg, who roared in pain and dragged an enormous two-bladed axe into hand. The giant shoved the axe through the opening, and Bible was able to duck behind one of the open doors, but the blade caught her with its hooked flange and nearly pinned her to the door.

Eoghan sent two groups of flying arrows at two different bugbears, both of which began to swing their spiked maces through the swarms as the arrows pierced their flesh, pulled back out, and flew around them. One bugbear scored a hit that cracked an arrow's shaft, but it continued to fly around him.









*OOC:*


Bible did 29 to the Keeper, who did 26 back. Eoghan did 18 to BB8 and 11 to BB4. BB8 does 11 to an arrow... which doesn't even "kill" it. Wow. Animate Objects is nuts! I like it!.








Spoiler: Rolls



Keeper
Axe vs Bible: 1D20+10 = [6]+10 = 16
Axe vs Bible: 1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19 for 3D8+7 = [8, 6, 5]+7 = 26
BugbearsBB4 dc17 WIS Save: 1D20 = [7] = 7
BB4 Mace vs Arrows: 1D20+4 = [6]+4 = 10
BB8 Mace vs Arrows: 1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22 for 2D8+2 = [6, 3]+2 = 11


----------



## Lidgar (Sep 25, 2022)

Jack rubbed his shoulder where the boulder grazed it. *"Damn, that hurt. Time to return the favor." *Seeing Bible charge the big ugly, the thief reloaded his crossbow yet again and aimed at its throat. A familiar tingling sensation indicated that he should aim for the chest instead, just as he pulled the trigger. He then retreated back towards the gong and into the hallway to gain some cover.









*OOC:*


 Jack fires at the Keeper. Uses a luck point to reroll the attack. Then moves to CP53.

Sneak attack with Darling: 1D20+10 = [1]+10 = 11
1D8+6+5D6 = [7]+6+[2, 6, 5, 2, 3] = 31
Sneak attack with Darling: 1D20+10 = [19]+10 = 29
1D8+6+5D6 = [2]+6+[2, 5, 2, 3, 5] = 25

*Jack* AC17 HP 55/66 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 1/3


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 25, 2022)

Jack loaded and fired his crossbow and struck the ugly giant in the chest. The giant grunted and hooked one of the doors with his axe blade, dragging it shut to give him some cover. From the screeching in the hallway to the south west, Jack could tell that the apes that he had seen earlier had somehow circled around the stairs and were coming toward him from behind.









*OOC:*


Jack did 25 to the Keeper. I'll show where the Apes are on the next map.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 26, 2022)

As the bard is doing the damage...the temptation to tell a joke in the Hibernian style involving the giant, two apes, a place to keep it, and the word gapes is resisted.  Both for his own dignity, and as good Bible is standing right there. Instead a small tart is produced, and then propelled with the mallet. 

(OoC: Tasha's Hideous Laughter on The Keeper. DC 16 Wis save or drops and rolls)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 27, 2022)

Either the Keeper was a strong-willed giant, had no sense of humour, or just didn't get the joke. At any rate, the misshapen giant ignored Tenibor's laughter spell entirely. Unfortunately for the elf wizard, a bugbear took the opportunity to run out from behind a pillar, dash past the end of the wall of flame, and swing a morning star at him. Fortunately for him, the bugbear struck the wall as he ducked under the swing.









*OOC:*


Keeper crit-saved the hideous laughter. BB3 missed Tenibor. @VLAD the Destroyer Quinn & @Shadowedeyes Valda to go to roll the round.








Spoiler: Rolls



Keeper vs Tasha's
dc16 WIS Save: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24
BB3 vs Tenibor
Morningstar Attack: 1D20+4 = [3]+4 = 7 for 2D8+2 = [8, 8]+2 = 18 ouch.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Sep 27, 2022)

Valda still skirted the wall of fire, moving towards Eoghan. She wanted to get back on to the ground where she was more comfortable fighting. She still took a few shots from her bow while she moved to try to keep the bugbears in check.









*OOC:*



Shooting at Bugbear 8.
Longbow Attack Rolls: 1D20+7 = [8]+7 = 15
1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20

Longbow Damage: 1D8+3 = [4]+3 = 7
1D8+3 = [8]+3 = 11


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 27, 2022)

*OOC:*


@FitzTheRuke If bugbear 3 attacked Tenibor wouldn't I get a AoO as it had to pass by me to get to him?


----------



## Blue (Sep 27, 2022)

Eoghan watched the tart and the mallet fall flat and shook his head wistfully.  After this he'd have to have a discussion with Tenibor about the arcane nature of slapstick.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 27, 2022)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> @FitzTheRuke If bugbear 3 attacked Tenibor wouldn't I get a AoO as it had to pass by me to get to him?











*OOC:*


I assumed that Tenibor moved to the bottom of the stairs to target the Keeper with Hideous Laughter.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 27, 2022)

*OOC:*


Ah that would make sense.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 27, 2022)

Quinn watches the bugbear charge Tenibor and take a swing at the wizard.  The druid lashes out at the creature with his thorn whip which wraps around the bugbears neck.  As the vine strangles the life from the bugbear Quinn moves into the room to threaten the remaining creatures.









*OOC:*


Action: Thorn Whip attack against BG3: 1d20+10 *21* 2d6 *6*
Move:  That should drop BB3.  I will then move to CV47.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 3, 2022)

Valda shot a bugbear dead and worked her way down the sloping ceiling to the wall near Eoghan. Quinn sent out a thorny whip that ended the life of the bugbear that had attacked Tenibor, and then he moved into the room next to a pillar. The guard that had originally spoken to Eoghan rushed him, and bashed him with a morningstar. 

One of the few remaining Bugbears threw a javelin up at Valda, but it struck the ceiling and clattered to the floor near Eoghan.









*OOC:*


Quinn killed BB3 & Valda killed BB8. BBG1 did 11 to Quinn. BB5 did 
BBGuard1
Morningstar vs Quinn: 1D20+5 = [15]+5 = 20 for 2D8+3 = [3, 5]+3 = 11
BB5
Javelin vs Valda: 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 3, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Bugbear Barracks
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) Difficult Terrain: Crates; Visibility: Dim (Braziers); Cover: Crates & Pillars





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 46/85 THP 0/8 HD 3/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 74/75 THP 8/8 HD 3/9 PP19 SSdc17 0/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 BI 5/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 55/66 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 57/62 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 2/4 1/3 1/3 1/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 56/56 THP 8/8 HD 7/9 PP16* SSdc16 2/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 51/83 THP 0/8 HD 8/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 3/4 RS 3/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)
*Animated Objects (Arrows)* AC18 HP 20ea
-*Arw1* 9/20; *Arw2-10* 20/20





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*The Keeper* AC17 HP 74/128 PP14
*Apes* AC13 HP 27ea PP12
-*A1* 27/27; *A2* 27/27
*Bugbear Captain* AC17 HP0/65 PP11* (dead)
*Bugbear Guards* AC16 HP27ea PP10*
-*BBG1* 8/27; *BBG2* dead;
*Bugbears* AC16 HP29ea PP10*
-*BB1* 29/29; *BB2* dead; *BB3* dead; *BB4* 18/29;
-*BB5* 6/29; *BB6* dead; *BB7* dead; *BB8* dead;


        *GM:*  *End Round Three; Begin Round Four*


----------



## Blue (Oct 5, 2022)

Eoghan gestured like a mad conductor, arrows went flying by.  The majority of them sped toward the target that survived them moments ago, but three peeled off to deal with a badly hurt bugbear.

Eoghan hurried through that gap and then curved a bit toward where he heard the giant tongue.

*::With a face like that, who need enemas?::* he mocked The Keeper.









*OOC:*



Animated arrows (round 3): 
*1D20+8 = [16]+8 = 24, 1D4+4 = [2]+4 = 6
1D20+8 = [14]+8 = 22, 1D4+4 = [1]+4 = 5
1D20+8 = [12]+8 = 20, 1D4+4 = [3]+4 = 7
1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26, 1D4+4 = [2]+4 = 6
1D20+8 = [13]+8 = 21, 1D4+4 = [1]+4 = 5
1D20+8 = [20]+8 = 28, 1D4+4 = [1]+4 = 5
1D20+8 = [13]+8 = 21, 1D4+4 = [3]+4 = 7*
Woah, massive overkill bonus.  Total damage to BB4 is 41.

1D20+8 = [5]+8 = 13, 1D4+4 = [4]+4 = 8
*1D20+8 = [19]+8 = 27, 1D4+4 = [2]+4 = 6*
1D20+8 = [2]+8 = 10, 1D4+4 = [3]+4 = 7
Total damage to BB5 is 6, just enough to get him.

Move up to DA47, moving straight first until more than 10' from the wall of fire then diagonally.

Vicious Mockery on The Keeper.  DC 17 WIS save or 5 psychic damage and disadvantage on next attack.
Vicious Mockery: 2D4 = [3, 2] = 5

BTW, I'm unsure how far the doors are open if I can see The Keeper.  If not then just retarget the Vicious Mockery onto BB1.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 5, 2022)

*OOC:*


Concentration check: 1d20+2 *14*.  Wall stays up.  Will get a true post up later.


----------



## Lidgar (Oct 5, 2022)

Hearing the sound of apes approaching, Jack turned to face the wall of flames yet again.

*"Out of the frying pan and into the..." *he said before covering his face with his arm yet again to vault, and then tumble past the intense heat. Once through, he sprang to his feet and quickly aimed _Darling _above Bible's head and into the face of misshapen giant.  









*OOC:*


 Jack moves to CR45, assuming that's just outside the damage area of the WoF while still outside the reach of the hill giant. He then fires at the Keeper. 

Dex saving throw: 1D20+9 = [17]+9 = 26
 No damage with Evasion. 

Sneak attack with light crossbow: 1D20+10 = [13]+10 = 23
1D8+6+5D6 = [2]+6+[5, 3, 4, 4, 1] = 25


----------



## Hriston (Oct 5, 2022)

*"WOAH!"* exclaims Bible, reeling from the blow dealt by the giant's axe. Realizing she'll need to take her opponent down quickly, she puts it in high gear, stabbing furiously at the Keeper.









*OOC:*


Bible uses her Action Surge for an extra Attack action.
Longsword, +1 attack: 1D20+10 = [10]+10 = 20
Damage: 1D8+8 = [4]+8 = 12
Longsword, +1 attack: 1D20+10 = [4]+10 = 14
Longsword, +1 attack: 1D20+10 = [11]+10 = 21
Damage: 1D8+8 = [4]+8 = 12
Longsword, +1 attack: 1D20+10 = [13]+10 = 23
Damage: 1D8+8 = [8]+8 = 16


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 6, 2022)

May this bring actual death...

Switching back from comedy, Tenibor leans on the mallet and sings his mournful dirge.

(20 dmg! DC 16 wis save for half.)


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 7, 2022)

Quinn watched as the bugbear guard rushed him.  He began to raise his shield but the creature was to quick.  The morningstar crunched into him and he gritted his teeth in pain.  He directed the thorny whip to strike at the bugbear which wraps around the creatures arm.









*OOC:*


Action: Thorn Whip attack against BBG1: 1d20+10 *18* 2d6 *2*

Can I use the 10' pull from thorn whip to move BBG1 to CU48 so he takes the fire damage from the wall?  If yes then here is the damage, Wall of fire damage to BBG1.: 5d8 *20*.  I understand if it wouldn't work.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 9, 2022)

Eoghan's animated arrows positively pincushioned the bugbear taking cover behind the pile of crates. A smaller group of them flew northward and brought down another bugbear there. The Firbolg marched through the gap at the far end of the fire-wall and mocked the ugly giant, who had heard it all before.

Not far from Eoghan, Quinn was involved in a vicious fight with the original guard. The bugbear bashed him, and Quinn wrapped a vine around his arm and pulled. The vine contracted, and the bugbear was pulled off balance, staggering into the outer edge of the fire-wall, who's flame caught the oils in the bugbear's fur. The fur lit up, and the big goblinoid screamed and fell to the ground in a smelly, flaming heap.









*OOC:*


Eoghan killed BB4 & BB5 but the Keeper saved. Quinn killed BBG1. Back for more soon.






Keeperdc15 WIS Save: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Oct 11, 2022)

Valda finally gets down the wall to the ground near Eoghan. She drops her bow, and draws her longsword and gets her shield off her back, readying herself as she keeps an eye on the apes moving out the corridor across the room from her.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 13, 2022)

*OOC:*


Sorry for the wait, gang. Been struggling to find time to roll the round. Bear with me! I will get to it soon!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 14, 2022)

The misshapen giant leaned through the door, trying to get at Bible with his axe, but instead he got one of Jack's quarrels in the face. As he stepped back, Bible hacked at his legs, causing him to stumble. Tenibor's low dirge-note foretold his demise, as Bible finished him with a deep cut to the abdomen, and he fell back into his room.

The apes burst into the room from a south-west hallway. They had been sent there to go after Jack, but he had gone back through the wall of fire. They looked around, reluctant to go near the flames, and all they saw was Valda, who had walked down the wall to the ground and was donning her shield, having put away her bow. With a vicious shriek, they bounded toward her baring their teeth.









*OOC:*


Okay! Finally got a chance. Jack did 25 & Bible did 12, 12, & 16 to Keeper. Tenibor did 10 (saved) to Keeper. Total 75 of his 74 HP. He's Dead! Apes dashed.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 14, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Bugbear Barracks
     


Spoiler: Map






(General Features) Difficult Terrain: Crates; Visibility: Dim (Braziers); Cover: Crates & Pillars





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 46/85 THP 0/8 HD 3/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 74/75 THP 8/8 HD 3/9 PP19 SSdc17 0/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 BI 5/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 55/66 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 57/62 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 2/4 1/3 1/3 1/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 56/56 THP 8/8 HD 7/9 PP16* SSdc16 2/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 51/83 THP 0/8 HD 8/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 3/4 RS 3/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)
*Animated Objects (Arrows)* AC18 HP 20ea
-*Arw1* 9/20; *Arw2-10* 20/20





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*The Keeper* AC17 HP dead/128 PP14
*Apes* AC13 HP 27ea PP12
-*A1* 27/27; *A2* 27/27
*Bugbear Captain* AC17 HP0/65 PP11* (dead)
*Bugbear Guards* AC16 HP27ea PP10* (all dead)
*Bugbears* AC16 HP29ea PP10* (all dead)


        *GM:*  *End Round Four; Begin Round Five*


----------



## Blue (Oct 15, 2022)

Eoghan hums and conducts, and the streaking arrows shot around the firey wall toward the apes, at the last moment splitting up and half impaling each.

He looked as if he was about to insult them, but not seeing a target he instead just moves towards the double doors to his east, rapier out and ready to stab if something more comes through.

*::I think we have all of them down here, let's free the prisoners.::*









*OOC:*


Animate Object: 10 Arrows:
*1D20+8 = [10]+8 = 18, 1D4+4 = [3]+4 = 7*
1D20+8 = [3]+8 = 11, 1D4+4 = [3]+4 = 7
*1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26, 1D4+4 = [2]+4 = 6
1D20+8 = [8]+8 = 16, 1D4+4 = [4]+4 = 8
1D20+8 = [16]+8 = 24, 1D4+4 = [3]+4 = 7*
Total damage to Northern Ape: 28 HP

*1D20+8 = [8]+8 = 16, 1D4+4 = [4]+4 = 8*
1D20+8 = [3]+8 = 11, 1D4+4 = [2]+4 = 6
*1D20+8 = [13]+8 = 21, 1D4+4 = [4]+4 = 8
1D20+8 = [17]+8 = 25, 1D4+4 = [1]+4 = 5
1D20+8 = [5]+8 = 13, 1D4+4 = [4]+4 = 8*
Total damage to Southern Ape: 29 HP

Move to DF48

Ready action: attack with rapier any foes coming through the doors.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 15, 2022)

Eoghan's arrows flew across the room and lethally impaled one of the two apes and injured the second.



Blue said:


> Animate Object: 10 Arrows:











*OOC:*


While I am happy to end the fight quickly, 3 of your arrows are 40 feet away from the apes & they only have a 30 ft. speed. We'll assume it's the last 3. So Ape2 only took 8.


----------



## Blue (Oct 15, 2022)

*OOC:*





FitzTheRuke said:


> While I am happy to end the fight quickly, 3 of your arrows are 40 feet away from the apes & they only have a 30 ft. speed. We'll assume it's the last 3. So Ape2 only took 8.



Oops, thank you.  My mistake.


----------



## Lidgar (Oct 15, 2022)

Seeing the Keeper fall, Jack pivoted to see where the apes went. Based on the howls and screams, he quickly deduced they were now across the room and engaged with someone or something. 

Jack moved like the wind. Once he passed some crates, he skidded to a halt as he caught a glimpsed of their bestial forms through the flames the druid had conjured. One looked liked it had just fallen, so he took aim at the other and fired. 









*OOC:*


 Jack uses cunning action to move and dash to DC50. He then attacks the remaining ape with his crossbow. 

Sneak attack with Darling: 1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19
1D8+5+5D6 = [8]+5+[5, 6, 2, 1, 4] = 31


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 16, 2022)

With the apes quickly shot down, the cellars fell quiet, but for the soft crackling of the wall of flames, and the intermittent clanging sound that was coming from somewhere to the south.









*OOC:*


*Encounter is over.*


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 16, 2022)

Tenibor heads to the body of the gruesome giant and looks into the chamber beyond.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 16, 2022)

Tenibor moved past the wall of fire and stepped over the Keeper's chubby leg to get a look into the room to the north. To the left of the door, was a large oak chest bound in iron. In front of it, was a bearskin rug. Directly across from the door, the ugly giant had a large writing desk and chair, and a crate of unlit torches. To the north-west was the giant's bed: a crushed straw mattress covered in tattered hides.

The dead giant's belt had a ring of keys.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 17, 2022)

*~chest, desk, torches, keys~*

Tenibor will examine the keys. Does one look more likely to open an oak bound chest, or at least stand out from what he assumes is the cell keys. He will remove it if he can, and give the rest to Bible. 

He will head into the room and look carefully at the desk for any written matter--or anything else, including another key-hole.

With all that, he will then start to examine the chest. 

_now rolling..._

(Investigation 25)


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 19, 2022)

Quinn waits several seconds more to make sure no other enemies appear and then lets the wall of fire shrink and snuff out.  The heat at his back dissipates and he moves towards the left hall of cell.  He scans down the hall for any threats or movement and waits for the others to finish searching the Keepers room.









*OOC:*


Perception check: 1d20+9 *21* to look for danger down the left hall of cells.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 20, 2022)

Quinn snuffed the wall of fire and looked down one of the two rows of cells. He could hear a high voice call out, *"Who is it? Who's out there?"*

From across the room, Bible's ears picked up the sound - it was Cordit, the missing halfling sailor.


----------



## Hriston (Oct 21, 2022)

Hearing the voice of Corbitt, Bible grasps the key-ring and creeps down the row she hears it coming from, trying to determine which cell her friend is in.









*OOC:*



Dexterity: 1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5
Wisdom (Perception): 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14







*"Corbitt, where are ya?"* she whispers when she thinks she's near the right one. *"It's me. It's your old Fistblood, come to get you outa here."*


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 21, 2022)

Tenibor can only wince at the loud banging sound that emits from the direction of the Reeve.

_Was that a somersault?_


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 23, 2022)

As Bible moved down the row of cells, other prisoners began to call to her. Cordit called out, *"I knew ye'd come fer me! Didn't I tell ye, Zandor? Zandor's me neighbour, inna cell t'me right. I had no idea ye even knew I was here, an' yet still I knew ye'd come!"*

A voice came from the nearby cell that said in a shaky voice, *"She did say you'd come. I didn't think it was possible. I was sure we'd all be eaten."*


----------



## Hriston (Oct 23, 2022)

*"Nah, you ain't gonna get eaten,"* Bible says confidently. *"Not if I has anything to say about it." *She starts trying keys to unlock the door to the cell from which she hears Cordit's voice coming.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 23, 2022)

As Bible spoke of releasing Cordit (and Zandor) more voices began to call out from the cells saying, *"Get me out too!"*; *"Please, help me!"*; and *"Ahaha! Free us all!"*

From the south, the sound of hammering continued, hopefully covering the growing noise of the excited prisoner's calls.









*OOC:*


Sorry for misspelling Cordit earlier, @Hriston. You copied me, and her name almost became Corbitt. It's what I get for not looking back.


----------



## Lidgar (Oct 23, 2022)

*~Did someone say chest?~*

Seeing Bible and Quinn handling the prisoners, Jack made his way to the Keeper's room to join the mage and inspect the chest. *"See any traps?"* the thief whispered while pulling out his thieves' tools and giving the chest a brief inspection himself.









*OOC:*



Investigate chest for traps: 1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Oct 23, 2022)

After the apes fell, Valda retrieved her bow that she had dropped before joining with the others and keeping an eye out while they searched.









*OOC:*



A Perception check just in case it's necessary
Perception check: 1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17


----------



## Hriston (Oct 23, 2022)

*"Pipe down, will all of ya,"* Bible says firmly but as quietly as she can while remaining audible to the prisoners as she continues to try to open the door to Cordit's cell, *"or you'll get us all eaten by whatever's doin' that hammerin'!"*









*OOC:*



Charisma (Persuasion): 1D20+3 = [4]+3 = 7


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 24, 2022)

The cell door opened and Cordit bounded out and flew into Bible's arms. She was a particularly small halfling, of middle-years, with a button nose and rosy cheeks. To those who hadn't met her, she looked healthy enough, but Bible knew that she had been through a great ordeal. 

She'd lost weight, and though she had kept up her usual good humour with the other prisoners, her mask dropped now and she burst into tears, saying, *"Oh, Fistblood, 'twas horrible! They took away an' ate half of us that started! They'd have eat me too if I wasn't so small. I told 'em, I weren't nothin' but a morsel - couldn't fatten them one bit, not if there was five of me!"*

The cell had nothing but a damp and lousy straw pallet.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 26, 2022)

TerraDave said:


> *~chest, desk, torches, keys~*
> 
> Tenibor will examine the keys. Does one look more likely to open an oak bound chest, or at least stand out from what he assumes is the cell keys. He will remove it if he can, and give the rest to Bible.
> 
> ...






Lidgar said:


> *~Did someone say chest?~*
> 
> Seeing Bible and Quinn handling the prisoners, Jack made his way to the Keeper's room to join the mage and inspect the chest. *"See any traps?"* the thief whispered while pulling out his thieves' tools and giving the chest a brief inspection himself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hriston (Oct 26, 2022)

*"Me sweet Cordit, it  is you!"* exclaims Bible as she reunites with her former companion. *"When I founds you on the streets o' Steelport, you was jus' an infink an' an orphink too, so that was two strikes againsk you besides bein' so small. But we brought you on our ship an' made you our mascot, an' now I ain't gonna let nothin' happen to you. We can't have any more strikes, so stay close, an' I'll get you outta here. An' for that, I'll need me strength."*

Bible turns up her nose and squints her eyes as she takes one and then another small glass vial from her belt pouch and forces herself to let the thin streams of the dark green liquid pour into her mouth which involuntarily twists to the side in revulsion.









*OOC:*



Potion of Greater Healing : 4D4+4 = [2, 2, 3, 1]+4 = 12
Potion of Greater Healing: 4D4+4 = [4, 4, 2, 4]+4 = 18








*"&%!@ @*%&!$"* she exclaims after swallowing her mouthful of potion. *"That was almost as horrible as the fight I had that night I got my nickname. I'd tell you about it, Cordit, but it'd give you nightmares! ARF ARF ARF!"*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 26, 2022)

Tenibor had passed the cell keys to Bible, while taking a big iron key off the ring. He looked over the desk, but found nothing of interest. It appeared that the Keeper wrote very amateurish and somewhat confused poetry in his spare time.

He then carefully examined the chest, which was locked but didn't appear to be trapped. Jack joined him, and after listening at the chest with an ear-horn while tapping with a small mallet, he agreed that it was safe to try the key, which clicked safely in the lock. The two of them hauled the heavy lid open, and discovered three large sacks of various coins and  gems, and an earthenware jug containing a green liquid that smelled like seaweed.









*OOC:*


@Blue Eoghan want to do anything before we move on. Everyone okay with Bible continuing to let out all the prisoners, if that's what @Hriston she intends to do? I can work my way down the cellblock if we want to save some time.


----------



## Blue (Oct 26, 2022)

*OOC:*


Didn't want to step on Bible's reunion with Cordit.







Eoghan peeks through the double doors he's been standing near.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 26, 2022)

Eoghan opened one of the two double-doors on the eastern wall, across from the stairs that they had come down. It was heavy iron-bound darkwood, ten feet tall, with an iron latch that made an ominous click. He peered into a dark hallway with a buttressed ceiling, that led forty feet forward before angling off diagonally to the north-east.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 27, 2022)

Tenibor will use his remaining giant strength to heave the sacks out of the chest so that he and Jack can easily look inside. 

As his giant strength wont last, he also signals *Valda*, holding up the treasure bags.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 27, 2022)

He will also examine the greenish fluid to try so see if it has some special properties.

(Arcana 22)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 27, 2022)

By the smell, colour, and viscosity, Tenibor was convinced that he had discovered a Potion of Water Breathing. The giant sized jug was so big, he was sure that it could be shared among four or five elf-sized people.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 27, 2022)

Quinn follows Bible down the row of cells.  He checks each cell and talks quietly to whomever is in the cell.

*"We will get you out of here shortly but you must remain quiet.  The holding upstairs is not cleared and to much noise will alert the remaining giants.  We also need to secure our position here before we can free you."*

Quinn then moves down towards the end of the row of cells.   He looks around trying to determine how the apes managed to get around their position.  Once confident that there was no threat from here he waits for Bible to be done before moving to join the others.

*~<What is the plan?  We are quickly depleting our resources and have not completed the task we were hired for.  Plus we can't just leave the prisoners here. >~*


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Oct 27, 2022)

Valda will assist Tenibor and Jack with the treasure they discovered, with little complaint. She was used to being the pack mule in previous adventuring parties at times thanks to her physical strength.


----------



## Lidgar (Oct 27, 2022)

Working with Tenibor and Valda, Jack stows the sacks and jug into their packs. 

"Hearing" Quinn's question, Jack responds through the mindlink. ~*I can scout upstairs to see if it's clear to get back to the kitchen and chimney. How many prisoners are there? And are they hale enough to climb the rope? Do we have any magic to help cover our escape?~*









*OOC:*


 Is the PwoT still active? Even so, it would not cover the prisoners, so escape through the kitchens and chimney could be risky, but our choices are limited.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 27, 2022)

*OOC:*


PwoT is no longer up, I had to drop it when I cast Wall of Fire.  I can cast it again but that would leave me with only 4 spell slots left, and half of those are only 1st level.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 27, 2022)

Quinn moved westward, and found that the cellblock circled the stairs, with more cells and more prisoners.

When Bible opened his cell, Zandor peeked out as if he was uncertain if it was safe to leave, saying, *"What if they catch us trying to escape? Maybe we should just stay here until you've killed them all?"

"Well, I'm not goin' back in there! Nossir."* answered Cordit flatly.

Other prisoners had quieted down, but there was a general dissent among those who had overheard the frightened man's suggestion.

*"Let me out, and I will help you to destroy them all."* came a voice from the south-westernmost cell.



Spoiler: Map


----------



## Blue (Oct 27, 2022)

*~<There is a long passage here -- I do not know where it leads but it goes far, and it is underground.  Perhaps it is a secret exit from this steading, or leads to a treasure room or other hidden lair.>~*


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 28, 2022)

When done stowing the treasure, Tenibor will circle along the cells to see if there are other prisoners, or anything else of note. 

26....he critted this very important check.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 28, 2022)

Bible and Quinn were letting prisoners out of the western cells, so Tenibor started by taking a look at the eastern cellblock, past the doors to the barracks, where the bugbears had mustered. It was a hall with four cells. With Bible still holding the ring of keys, Tenibor did not open any doors. Instead, he listened at each door and spoke softly with any occupants. 

The first was occupied by a human man named Olwen who sounded somewhat elderly, and badly treated, but he was in good spirits (as he would soon be freed). The next was empty. Olwen told Tenibor that his neighbour Halmed had been seized and taken to "pump the bellows" - more evidence that the loud banging sound from the south was the work of a forge.

The third cell gave Tenibor an uneasy feeling. He touched the door, and it was cold. He called out to any occupant, and a hollow voice responded, _"I am Telvorn, and I should like to be freed."_

It was a very old name, and the voice didn't have quite the urgency that Tenibor expected. Before promising anything to Telvorn, he moved to the last cell. It was unoccupied, but Tenibor could feel a draft from under the door. He suspected that the cell would be open at the back. Either a false-cell that hid another passage, or someone had escaped by digging out the back wall.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 28, 2022)

"I need to get the keys".

Meanwhile, he will examine the cell with the draft, can he open it?


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 28, 2022)

Quinn moves towards the man who just spoke.  He looks him over and nods.









*OOC:*


"Thank you, we want to get those who are to weak to fight to safety than any who want to help can return with us.  What is your name and how long have you been captive?







As Quinn talks to the man he scans down the other line of cells for any other prisoners.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 28, 2022)

Quinn had Bible use the keys, and opened the door to the cell in the south-west corner. Over the incessant pounding, he heard the sound of a scream coming through a pair of small doors directly south of him. Then there was the unmistakable laughter of a hill giant, and the sound was muffled again by the clang of the forge.

The cell door opened and there was a proud elf chained to the wall. In spite of his many injuries (it seemed that he had been tortured), he looked up defiantly and said, "*"I will follow your lead, of course. I swear it. I am Tamanar Ez'Kailion, a Knight of Aluesia."*


----------



## Blue (Oct 29, 2022)

*OOC:*


Animate Objects is Concentration up to a minute.  I'm assuming the exploration has taken more than the remaining rounds on it.







*~<I've got little in me to call forth magic, but what I have left is among my most powerful.  Twice I could either Charm one of the giants, and I still look like an orc, or polymorph one of us.  Or use it on lesser magics such as the Hypnotic Pattern you've seen me use before.  While polymorphed it matters not the wounds on your body, you will have a new body for the time, much like the druid wardens of the forest primeval.  Bible has said he does not wish to become a beast, which I respect.  Is there anyone else who would want to avoid this if near dropping, tell me now so I don't accidentally use it on you?>~*

*~<Also are we scouting to retreat as we came in, going after the the forge where there are more prisoners, checking out the drafty cell, or this long underground corridor?  I myself would suggest a quick look at the drafty cell for possible escape for the freed ones, then rescue more from the forge if we think we can.>~*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 1, 2022)

Eoghan spoke as the group continued to gather prisoners out of their cells. The western cellblock contained the elf knight, two humans (who had been caravan guards), and five orcs. The orcs, who were badly beaten, explained that they were slaves who had tried to stage an escape some weeks past, and had been defeated. More of them, they said, had been put into hard labour somewhere in the cellars to the south, "digging for lost treasures."

Tenibor's drafty cell was locked like the rest, but he got Bible to open it as the sailor moved to let prisoners out of the eastern cellblock. After opening it for the elf, she turned to opening the other cells there, starting with the furthest one from the drafty one, freeing Olwen.

Sure enough, Tenibor had discovered a cell that had the back wall broken open. It led into a dark natural cavern.









*OOC:*


In case you don't have enough troubles to sort through as a group... here's another way you could go. I also may have glossed over a set of doors to the south-west (not shown here) through which Quinn heard laughing giants and the scream of at least one more prisoner.








Spoiler: Map


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 1, 2022)

Telvorn, Tamanar?

Is this the same person and cell?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 1, 2022)

TerraDave said:


> Telvorn, Tamanar? Is this the same person and cell?











*OOC:*


No. Sorry about the usual confusion of PBP. Tamanar is an elf knight that was found by Quinn in the furthest cell away from where you are now. Tenibor has probably only just become aware of his presence. What with elves being rare in our micro-setting, this is probably a big deal. Telvorn is a voice from the unopened cell directly next to the 'breezy' one, that makes Tenibor uncomfortable for some (as yet) unknown reason. Tenibor also discovered Olwen, who is the latest to be freed. (I'm trying to balance pushing us forward with giving you options).


----------



## Lidgar (Nov 1, 2022)

Jack sizes up the prisoners, looking for any hint of mischief. He then communicates silently to the party using the mindlink:
*~We have quite a force gathered here. Assuming some of these prisoners can be of help, this might be our best chance to take out the Hill Giant Chief while many of his guards are away.~*









*OOC:*



Insight to determine integrity of prisoners: 1D20+2 = [16]+2 = 18


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 1, 2022)

Jack looked over the prisoners, assessing their capabilities and potential to cause him trouble. The orcs were proud and independent. They were in no shape to cause trouble at the moment, but they would likely have their own ideas on how to proceed. In addition, Jack wondered if they would be offended to learn of all the orcs that had died at the hands of the party in the kitchen. They were busily picking through the bodies of the bugbears, arming themselves.

The merchant Zandor clearly had no head for the sort of danger they would find here. He was nervous to the point of shaking, and Jack doubted that he could keep his head in any conflict. The two guards seemed steady enough, and used to following orders.

The elf Tamanar would likely be a formidable ally. In spite of his injuries (and having been chained, dangling, to the wall of his cell), he moved with grace and purpose as he too, gathered what weapons he could off of the fallen bugbears.


----------



## Blue (Nov 4, 2022)

*~<We need to move.  Out the way we came, long underground passage, hidden cavern, or rescue more at the forge?>~* Eoghan asked again, with enough emphasis to show that the last option was his preference.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 4, 2022)

The younger races and their rushes to death. He holds his hand up in the universal sigh of "hold on a second". 

Tenibor will ignore the _entity _in the closed cell for now. He greats Tamanar with the appropriate formality. In *elven:* "In one cell, we have found a passage (nods that way) in another something that is unclear (nods to the other)." "Know ye anything of these, or perhaps your fellow prisoners, that may be noteworthy?"


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 4, 2022)

Also: back wall broken...as in an escape?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 4, 2022)

Tenibor and Tamanar greeted each other in Elven, discovering that they were removed cousins on Tenibor's paternal grandmother's line. While the politics were complex, this made them instant allies.

*"A dark elf named Lutzhan E'gregan escaped about a year ago. I had only seen him once, as he was taken past my cell. No one knows what became of him. This must be the way he got out of his cell, but it may not lead to the surface. Indeed, it may not lead to any sort of salvation."*

He stretched and rubbed his wrists, which were in rough shape from months of being chained, then he looked around and added, *"As far as I have been able to gather, no one but Nosnra is allowed to enter the long hallway to the east. He orders anyone with him to wait here. While that has some interest to me, there are two giants to the south-west who delight in torture. I should very much like to end them."*


----------



## Hriston (Nov 5, 2022)

*"Gorshk!"* exclaims Bible, turning to her wee companion. *"Looks like things are about to get rough again."*

Seeing the halfling is unarmed, Bible pulls a bellaying pin from her belt and hands it to Cordit.

*"'Ere, I'm sure you remember how to use one o' these, in case you be needin' to defend yerself. But don' get any heroical type ideas. Stay back an' leave the fightin' to me."*

To the others in the party, Bible thinks, *~<If only the chief is allowed in that hall, then maybe the prisikners'll be safe in there while we bust the rest of 'em out o' the forge. Le's check it out first though.>~*


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 5, 2022)

So Tenibor thanks the knight and apparently mentions the hall.

The mystery around it reminds him of some lore he learned before this adventure, from what seems like many months ago.

*~Perhaps. But we must scout the hall first. Who knows to what it leads~*

OoC: Is it the double doors to the north of his current position? Tenibor will carefully head towards this hall. Listening and going through those doors, as needed. 

(Perception 14)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 5, 2022)

As a group, they continued to discuss their options. Cordit was happy to take the belaying pin from Bible. She nodded bravely and smacked it into her other hand, saying, *"I'll give 'em what-for if they try to get me, but I'll stay outta th'way. I'll look out fer Zandor."*

Zandor looked shaken at even the mention that he might need 'looking out for'. He looked as if he would be ill and said, *"I could stay in my cell until it is safe!"*

The orcs seemed to be prepared to set out on their own if the group wasn't interested in heading south, but they were willing to wait to find out which it would be.

Tenibor checked the long hallway, which arched away out of sight to the north-east. Evern with the hammering from the south, he could hear the sound of running water from somewhere in the distance up the hallway.

Olwen announced, *"They have captured a group of dwarves, who are forced to assist a fire giant who works a forge. That is where the noise is coming from."*


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 5, 2022)

_A fire giant. I knew it. _

~The orcs want to go south? Will they fight?~

Tenibor will go 60 feet down the hall, or until he sees something.


----------



## Hriston (Nov 6, 2022)

While Tenibor checks the giant-chief's hallway, Bible pulls a tinderbox from a belt-pouch and a torch she had wedged under her belt. Lighting the torch, she takes a few steps into the cavern at the back of the drafty cell peering into the gloom to see if it might offer a viable means of escape.









*OOC:*



Wisdom (Perception): 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12
*Bible* AC19* HP 76/85 THP 0/8 HD 3/9 PP16 AS 0/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 6, 2022)

Tenibor ventured a short way up the chief's hallway. Tamanar followed, saying (in elven), *"I will stand by your side."*

The hallway arched to the north-east as the followed it. Soon, it bent again northward, opened up into a chamber who's walls were made of very worn stones (many hundreds of years old). The ceiling must have collapsed, as it was missing large pieces of rock and dirt, and was reinforced with newer-looking buttresses. It had been cleared and repaired, but the east wall had a hole in it, relatively freshly dug through by the uncleared debris, and the far wall had collapsed. It was only partly cleared and opened to a larger natural space as it went further north and west, to the limits of the elves' darkvision.



Spoiler: Chief's Hallway


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 6, 2022)

Bible lit a torch and moved to the back of the cell that Tenibor had discovered. She held the torch out before her, and it illuminated a natural cave's tunnel-system. To the south it split into two around a natural column. To the north-east it split into a northern tunnel strewn with rubble, and an eastern tunnel that was damp and led downward. Directly across from Bible, to the south-east, was a hole that disappeared into darkness.

*"Folks could get mighty lost in here!"* declared Cordit at Bible's side, *"I'd much prefer th'open sea air an' a fine stiff breeze, meself."*

Her voice echoed in the tunnels and somewhere beyond the torchlight, something moved. There was the sound of a heavy weight dragging on stones.

*"Yup."* she whispered much more softly, *"The sea seems mighty fine t'me. She's a'callin'."*



Spoiler: Natural Caves


----------



## Hriston (Nov 6, 2022)

*"Stay back,"* Bible cautions Cordit when she hears the dragging sound in the darkness, *"this ain't no safe place for you."*

She steps forward again and tosses her torch in the direction of the sound, hoping to catch a glimpse of whatever it was that moved.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 6, 2022)

*OOC:*


We are beginning to 'split the party'. I have no problem with that, but I should let anyone who hasn't posted in a bit catch up. I have been assuming that the others are interviewing prisoners ATM, but that can be done if anyone wants to jump in. @Shadowedeyes Valda is nearby Bible if you want to get involved there (for example). @VLAD the Destroyer Quinn, @Blue Eoghan, & @Lidgar Jack are not far off either (unless you want to follow Tenibor, which would also be fine) or if you want to go someplace else.


----------



## Blue (Nov 7, 2022)

Eoghan was standing right outside the Chief's Hallway, so when Tenibor and his new elf friend went down it he followed behind them, the bandore ready to strum forth the magic in music.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 7, 2022)

They will go ahead by about 40 feet.


----------



## Lidgar (Nov 7, 2022)

Jack sticks with Bible, covering her with _Darling_ as she peers into the cavern.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 7, 2022)

The orcs had agreed to wait until the other possible directions had been briefly scouted. They were somewhat impatient, telling Eoghan that they wished to "liberate their kin". But they were in poor condition to fight giants on their own, and they weren't foolish. They waited in the large chamber, stretching, checking themselves over, and practicing with their newly pilfered morningstars. 

Eoghan followed Tenibor, who was emboldened by his support to push on a little further to the north. They moved into the old cleared chamber. Through the hole in the eastern wall they could see a natural cavern formed from an old underground watersource, now just a swift-moving creek. To the north, the unfinished work of clearing the old structure left rock and debris all about, but they had cleared two paths: a dug tunnel to the north-west that after a false start, led to more worked stone blocked with an old iron portcullis. 

The other path, directly north, dropped down a wide flight of stairs.



Spoiler: Tenibor & Eoghan


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 7, 2022)

Jack joined Bible and Cordit as the reeve threw her torch into the cavern, in the direction of a noise. The torch sputtered on the damp ground, but it revealed a large natural cavern that opened widely to the east. In the dim light beyond the torch, another hole bore into the earth, but no creatures could be seen.

Whatever had made the sound was either further away, behind a pillar of rock, or down one of the holes.



Spoiler: Bible & Jack






*Note:* The yellow circle is bright light from the torch, but dim light goes out to about the edges of the map.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 7, 2022)

In *elven*: "this horrid stead was built on something much older. We must deal with the giants at the forge, but then this must be explored further."

To the *group*: ~We are finding signs of much older construction and natural caverns. It is worth exploring, but for now it may be better to confront the giants to the south. We are returning soon~.

Finally, to Bibles request, he searches carefully for who else may have been walking in this hall recently.

(Investigation 28...yes, another nat 20)


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 7, 2022)

*OOC:*


Sorry I am leaving on vacation tomorrow and will have little internet access. I was hoping to get a post up today but I am just too busy. Quinn will stick with Bible as he was near her for most of the search. I'll be back next weekend.


----------



## Hriston (Nov 8, 2022)

*"Ahoy!"* Bible calls out into the cavern in a low voice, squinting at the darkness.

*"Phooey!"* she says, spitting on the cave floor as she turns to the guild thief standing over her left shoulder.

*"Wha' ja think, Jack?"* she asks.  *"This don't look too promiskin' as a way out and ain't no safe place for Cordit as I was hopin'. Le's go back in the hall and shut the door to keep whatever it is from sneakin' up behind us, unless you think it warranks further inveskigation."*


----------



## Lidgar (Nov 8, 2022)

“*Aye*,” answers Jack. “*Sounds like there’s more giants that need killin’, and the sooner we get ‘em, the better.”*


----------



## Blue (Nov 9, 2022)

*~<Let's not wander too far, in case someone comes down or out.  The long corridor is promising, but I'd say if we are going to rescue the dwarves from the fire giant, we need to do it now.>~*


----------



## Hriston (Nov 9, 2022)

To Tenibor and the others, Bible thinks, *~<We found natural caverns in thisk direction too. Could be they connect up some way. But there's something in here too, something big.>~*

As long as no response is perceived to Bible's _Ahoy, _she turns and leads Cordit out of the cell, closing the door when it's empty, and heads toward the room outside of the forge to reconvene with the party.

*"Don't worry, me little Swee' Cordit,"* she says to her friend as they walk along the hall. *"You'll be back on the high sea before you know it. We jus' has this one las' fight to win. We ain't gonna leave no one behind. Jus' stay out of the way and see you don't get hurt"*

When she gets to the door to the forge, she removes her helmet and presses her ear against it to get an idea of what they're up against.









*OOC:*



Wisdom (Perception): 1D20+6 = [11]+6 = 17


----------



## Blue (Nov 9, 2022)

*OOC:*


Just to sum up, the close options are:
Combat
*Forge:*  Close-by.  Fight a Fire Giant.  Rescue Dwarves.  Might be treasure or information.

Get out with what we have
*Sure of route but not if still safe:* Back the way we came.
*Unsure of route - corridor:* Long broken corridor that only the chief goes down.  May have more information.
*Unsure or route - cavern*: Natural cavern that a drow escaped into.  Might lead to the Underdark.

Mysterious
*Unknown prisoner*: Unlock the cell with the voice that made people uneasy.

Am I missing anything?  We should probably pick one soon.


----------



## Lidgar (Nov 9, 2022)

Blue said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Just to sum up, the close options are:
> ...











*OOC:*


 I say the forge. With the dwarves, we should have quite a force, which may improve our odds in case we need to fight our way out.


----------



## Blue (Nov 9, 2022)

Lidgar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I say the forge. With the dwarves, we should have quite a force, which may improve our odds in case we need to fight our way out.











*OOC:*


The forge is my thought as well.  Rescue dwarves, stop giants from forging more weapons and armor, chance for information the dwarves overhear.
And then likely escape down the long hall.  If only the chief was allowed there, there shouldn't be any more giants to fight.  And it's long enough it will likely lead outside the steading.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 10, 2022)

Blue said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The forge is my thought as well.  Rescue dwarves, stop giants from forging more weapons and armor, chance for information the dwarves overhear.
> And then likely escape down the long hall.  If only the chief was allowed there, there shouldn't be any more giants to fight.  And it's long enough it will likely lead outside the steading.




OoC: I think we have decided on the forge, or most of us have. But, I am still waiting to hear back from the DM on Tenibor's last check, and on Bibles.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 10, 2022)

There was little sign of movement in the old chamber at the end of the long hallway. It was likely that the chief didn't go down here often since the chamber had been cleared of its collapsed ceiling. The hole in the wall that lead to the natural cavern was more interesting. It appeared to have been tunnelled through _from_ the natural cavern, not the other way around (as had been seen in the back of the cell). Something had broken through, and had done so some time since the collapse had been cleared. Rubble from the wall still lay scattered in front of the hole.

When the group reunited in the main chamber to discuss their plans with the liberated prisoners, Tenibor and Bible agreed that it was likely that the two parts of the natural cavern that they observed would join at some point.

Quinn, who had been gathering information from the ex-prisoners was able to point out two more options to add to Eoghan's list: The orcs claimed that there was more of them, enslaved and digging to the south (past the forge, but the forge could be bypassed, they said, by going down a large central corridor). 

Other prisoners pointed out, (and Quinn had earlier heard the sound of it from near Tamanar's cell), that there were two hill giants torturing a prisoner (or two) in a room that was through a smaller door that was to the south-west (and directly north of the forge).









*OOC:*


You have enough information from the prisoners that the characters should have a basic idea of the layout, so here's a map. The orcs' kin are through the doors at the bottom.








Spoiler: Map


----------



## Blue (Nov 10, 2022)

*~<I don't have much left, but I can polymorph one of us.  It will last a full hour, and regardless of the beating that form takes, you will be as you are now when it ends.  Valda, I see you are hurt some - would you like to be a fire-giant sized ape when we go in?  I can only do one at a time, but I could do someone else.>~*
*
~<Also I can give each of you the fey certitude again - both a few moments fleet of foot dancing around any blows plus some fortitude and vim.  Perhaps that would be a good start to get us into position when the doors open and protect us some as well.>~
*
*~<Hmm, so Forge first or Hills Giants first.>~*









*OOC:*


If someone wants to be a Giant Ape, here's the stats: Giant Ape
If no one does, Eoghan may do it himself.  But that has more concern with losing concentration against high damage opponents like giants.

And my Bardic Inspiration can give five of us 8 tHP and the abilty to spend reaction to move up to your speed ignoring Opportunity Attacks.

Other than that I'm down to cantrips and items.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 10, 2022)

Cordit, when she heard about the option of being a giant ape, will squeak, *"Ooh ooh! Pick me! I'd sure like t'give 'em what-fer as a big ol'monkey! I promise t'run away if I feel like I'm a-changin' back to wee meself!"*

Tamanar suggested, *"Perhaps we should strike the torture-chamber and forge simultaneously. There could be danger to the dwarves if we strike the north first and Smith Smolderheart hears, or to the prisoners of the torturers, who are sure to notice if we start at the forge."*


----------



## Lidgar (Nov 10, 2022)

Jack nods upon hearing the wise elf's words. *"Was thinking the same. If we got a big ape, maybe it and a couple o' others strike the forge through the double doors while another group attacks the torture chamber from the north - just like we handled the barracks upstairs."*


----------



## Blue (Nov 10, 2022)

Eoghan nods seriously at the halfling.

"Very well, erm, Cordit.  A giant ape you shall be.

"As soon as we are in position I shall sign the dweomer."









*OOC:*


@FitzTheRuke If you don't want to run the ape because you have a lot on your plate, I'd recommend offering it to @Hriston since Cordit is his to rescue.  Not trying to give up responsibility, I'll gladly run.  It just seems right to offer to him if you don't want to.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 11, 2022)

~Are the orcs with us? For this flanking plan, we need everyone we can get~


----------



## Lidgar (Nov 11, 2022)

Jack looks over the group. *"How about Bible, Corbit, Eoghan and the orcs take the forge doors, and Tennibor, Valda, Tamanar, the two guards and myself take the north doors to the torture chamber?"*


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Nov 11, 2022)

Valda just nods as the others plan. She's not much of one for complicated thinking. After all, as the thieves guild always said, there needed to be both bosses and legbreakers, and Valda was comfortable staying in the latter.









*OOC:*



I completely forgot to post in this thread as of late. My bad! That said, I support the idea of making one of the NPCs a better combatant with the Polymorph. I've still got enough tricks I should be fine, barring some catastrophic luck.


----------



## Blue (Nov 12, 2022)

*"This also makes sure they can't run out the other exit for help.  Jack, I like it.  I'll tell people when the polymorph is done and then we can all burst through."*

The seeming-orc takes on a contemplative look that does not match his magical disguise before adding, *"If we have any healing, I think Bible and Valda may need some."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 12, 2022)

Tamanar did not ask for healing, but it was obvious to all that he was not in top form. Equally, all the prisoners were weak from their ordeal. Any of them who planned to join in the raid would benefit from a spell or two.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Nov 14, 2022)

"I look worse than I em." Valda mentions as she pokes at some of the blood on her clothes, wincing. "Although not by much."









*OOC:*



Using Second Wind, going from 51 to 61 HP.
Second Wind: 1D10+9 = [1]+9 = 10


----------



## Blue (Nov 14, 2022)

*"Uh, Bible, didn't you say that one of those gourds held healing potions?  Enough for four of us of less than gigantic proportion?  I say we drink up."*


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 14, 2022)

*OOC:*


Just got back from vacation. I will get a post up tomorrow but I'm pretty sure I have healing spirit stored in my ring to cast. That should help everyone who needs some healing.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 14, 2022)

*OOC:*


So I just looked and I already used the healing spirit stored in my ring.  I can use my last 2nd level slot to cast it or I can use my last 3rd level slot to cast Aura of Vitality.  Either would heal some of the prisoners but Aura of Vitality will do more healing.  Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Blue (Nov 14, 2022)

*OOC:*


Here's what Fitz had at the _start_ of the last round of combat.  Doesn't include any damage taken in the last round or healing since:
*Bible* AC19* HP 46/85 THP 0/8 HD 3/9 PP16 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 74/75 THP 8/8 HD 3/9 PP19 SSdc17 0/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 BI 5/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 55/66 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 57/62 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 2/4 1/3 1/3 1/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 56/56 THP 8/8 HD 7/9 PP16* SSdc16 2/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 51/83 THP 0/8 HD 8/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 3/4 RS 3/4 Ind 1/1

We also know that Tamanar (the elf joining us in combat) and others of the prisoners (including possibly Cordit, who is also joining us as an Ape) could use some healing.  I think at least the 2nd level spell slot is worth it.  Question is - how much damage do we prevent by dealing with them quicker using the 3rd level slot?  Is it worth using that for healing instead or not.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 14, 2022)

The voice from the last, unopened cell called out, *"FREE ME. I will help you."*

Zandor jumped when it spoke, looking shaken, and the voice was hollow and echoed. None of the prisoners had ever met the occupant of that cell.









*OOC:*


@Blue's post above is correct, AFAICT. In addition, Cordit is at 7/11; Tamanar is at 14/52; Orcs average 5/15; Zandor is at 8/9 & Olwen is at 4/4. Olwen is frail yet useful (an engineer), so they mostly left him alone, beatings-wise. EDIT: I left out the 2 prisoners who were caravan guards, who are at 8/11 each.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 15, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> The voice from the last, unopened cell called out, *"FREE ME. I will help you."*
> 
> Zandor jumped when it spoke, looking shaken, and the voice was hollow and echoed. None of the prisoners had ever met the occupant of that cell.



OoC: This is the one Tenibor ignored before? He had that big perception check (before the other big perception check). I don't it could be seen. And doesn't sound normal.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 15, 2022)

TerraDave said:


> OoC: This is the one Tenibor ignored before? He had that big perception check (before the other big perception check). I don't it could be seen. And doesn't sound normal.











*OOC:*


Yes. Tenibor felt that there was something off-putting about him, and no one has opened that cell yet.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 15, 2022)

Tenibor looks at the others, but does n


FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Yes. Tenibor felt that there was something off-putting about him, and no one has opened that cell yet.



Sorry, but is there a little window or something, or no way to see if the door is closed?


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 15, 2022)

Quinn looks at the released prisoners and nods at Eoghan when he asks about healing.

*"I have some healing magic that might helps."*

Quinn then speaks and the healing light streams down onto Tamanar.  It then moves around the room healing others.









*OOC:*


Casting Healing Spirit.  It will heal 6d6+6d4 HP broken down however we want.

Healing Spirit rolls: 6#1d6+1d4 *7* *5* *4* *8* *8* *6*

Let me know how we should split it up.  I think at least 2 to Tamanar.  We also have the potions which would supplement this healing.

*Quinn:* AC17* HP 60/62 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 2/4 0/3 1/3 1/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 1/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 15, 2022)

TerraDave said:


> Tenibor looks at the others, but does n
> 
> Sorry, but is there a little window or something, or no way to see if the door is closed?











*OOC:*


No, there is no way to see into the cells. Not even a slot to slide a food dish. The prisoners will tell you that the Keeper would open the doors and stand there with his axe ready while his apes threw scraps of food at them.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 16, 2022)

*~Are we opening this door?~*


----------



## Hriston (Nov 16, 2022)

*"Erm, gourd?"* Bible asks in response to Eoghan's question, scratching her auburn head before replacing her helmet. *"I think the elf said something about that."

"I have a few potions left meself,"* she continues, carefully feeling with her fingers the contents of a pouch at her waist. *"Uh, three, and anyone that has a need is welcome, if you can stand the horrible taste. Yech!"*









*OOC:*


Bible drank two potions back in post #739. Here's her current stat-line:
*Bible* AC19* HP 76/85 THP 0/8 HD 3/9 PP16 AS 0/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 16, 2022)

OoC potions: giant strength, water breathing...that is all I remember.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 16, 2022)

*OOC:*


I also have 4 potions of greater healing. I'll hand a couple of those out as well. I'll hand one to the elf warrior and one to anyone who needs it.


----------



## Lidgar (Nov 16, 2022)

*“I say we take care of the giants first. I don’t like the sound of whatever is behind that door,” *intoned Jack. “*Let’s heal up and take care of this bloody business.”*


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Nov 16, 2022)

"Sounds good to me." Valda mumbles as she fumbles out a vial of red liquid, drinking it down like a shot of alcohol.









*OOC:*



Sooo, I completely forgot I had healing potions until you all brought it up. Whoops.

Potion of Greater Healing: 4D4+4 = [1, 4, 3, 1]+4 = 13


That puts me up to 73 hit points, which I think is pretty good.


----------



## Blue (Nov 16, 2022)

*OOC:*


We got a gourde with four doses of healing potion back in post #502.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 16, 2022)

Tamanar nodded gratefully to Quinn as he took both potions. The orcs and the other prisoners stood by as Quinn's spirit touched them, easing the bruises from various beatings.









*OOC:*


Tamanar needs both of Quinn's potions most. He gains 30 HP. Then the other NPCs share the spirit's 38 HP among them. Everyone is pretty good to go, if not full.
2x Greater Healing_: 8D4+8 = [3, 4, 3, 3, 4, 1, 3, 1]+8 = 30.

I will assume that the Cell stays closed, and I will return tomorrow with a round-roller and updated map.


----------



## Blue (Nov 16, 2022)

*OOC:*


@FitzTheRuke if possible Eoghan would like to cast polymorph on Cordit as everyone is getting into position so that he already has the form for the first round of combat.  It lasts for an hour, a few rounds early won't make a difference.  He'd do it away from the doors so as not to potentially alert the fire giant.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 16, 2022)

*OOC:*


We are attacking both rooms simultaneously.  Who is going into which room?  Want to have that down before we move.  Just before we start I will use my last wild shape to activate my Archer Starry Form.  I think the orcs should go with the group going to the forge.  This way they can convince any orcs in that room to help us.


----------



## Lidgar (Nov 16, 2022)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> We are attacking both rooms simultaneously.  Who is going into which room?  Want to have that down before we move.  Just before we start I will use my last wild shape to activate my Archer Starry Form.  I think the orcs should go with the group going to the forge.  This way they can convince any orcs in that room to help us.











*OOC:*


 I posted a suggested grouping in post 797. Feel free to suggest a different grouping however. Basically splits our forces 50/50.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 16, 2022)

Lidgar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I posted a suggested grouping in post 797. Feel free to suggest a different grouping however. Basically splits our forces 50/50.











*OOC:*


Sorry about that, I looked back at the last page to see if anyone had made a suggestion and did not see one.  I agree with the split though you missed Quinn in your suggestion.  With your suggestion Quinn would probably go with the Forge group.


----------



## Lidgar (Nov 16, 2022)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sorry about that, I looked back at the last page to see if anyone had made a suggestion and did not see one.  I agree with the split though you missed Quinn in your suggestion.  With your suggestion Quinn would probably go with the Forge group.











*OOC:*


 Ack, sorry about that. Sounds good.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 16, 2022)

*OOC:*


Setting it up, I found I have two questions: 1) Is Eoghan back to looking like himself? 2) The "torture chamber" has a second door down near the Forge-door. Would Jack (and/or a few others) like to come in from "behind"?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 16, 2022)

Eoghan cast his spell in a low rumble, and little Cordit grew and twisted until she was an enormous ape - equal in size to any hill giant, and more muscled. She laughed, and it came out a deep hollow cough.

The hallway that led to the forge was sized for giants, and she lumbered down it, knuckling the ground. The group that was to assault the forge followed, preparing themselves for violence.

In the north, near the western cellblock, Tamanar took one last look at the cell that he had spent four years in. If it weren't for the patience of the elves, he'd have gone mad. He lifted his shield, liberated off of a bugbear corpse, and waited grimly for the regular beat of the smith's hammer to stop, the signal that the others had engaged the forge.

Zandor lingered in the hallway in front of his cell. He and Olwen had been instructed to hold back, and the merchant had a plan: if the assault went badly, he would move back into his cell and pretend to be sleeping. Though he had been there for a fraction of the time that Tamanar had, his mind was not as strong. Olwen stood by. The old man tried to reassure the frightened merchant, but it was no use.









*OOC:*


Any other last-minute preparations?


----------



## Lidgar (Nov 16, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Setting it up, I found I have two questions: 1) Is Eoghan back to looking like himself? 2) The "torture chamber" has a second door down near the Forge-door. Would Jack (and/or a few others) like to come in from "behind"?











*OOC:*


 Given we’ll have a large force at the forge doors already (adjacent to the second doors), Jack will leave it up to that group to secure those.


----------



## Blue (Nov 16, 2022)

*OOC:*





FitzTheRuke said:


> 1) Is Eoghan back to looking like himself?



The disguise self lasts for a full hour, so I think he still looks like an orc.  If not just let me know.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 17, 2022)

Tenibor does not take the lead.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 17, 2022)

It had only been twenty minutes since they had come to the cellars, but it felt like far longer. Eoghan was still in the guise of an orc, and he stood with the other orcs. They knew that he was not one of them, but they hadn't had time for an explanation. When everyone at the doors to the forge were ready, the first two orcs flung open the doors and stood to the side as Cordit barrelled through, followed by Bible.

Two dwarves scattered in front of her, one of them dropping his tongs. The fire giant, who had been hammering at a steel chest-plate - armour sized for a hill giant - stopped his hammering and looked up in a furious rage.

 * * *

As the hammering stopped, the two guards opened the doors to the torture chamber and stood to the sides to allow Tamanar and Valda to take the lead. A hill giant stood very close to the doors, and he spun around, holding a short but fiendish-looking crop.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 17, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Forge & Torture Chamber
     


Spoiler: Map of Forge







(General Features) Difficult Terrain:  bed; Visibility: dim (braziers); Cover: anvil, forge, & water barrels.





Spoiler: Map of Torture Chamber






(General Features) Difficult Terrain: rack; Visibility: dim (braziers); Cover: iron maiden





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 76/85 THP 0/8 HD 3/9 PP16 AS 0/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 74/75 THP 8/8 HD 3/9 PP19 SSdc17 0/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 BI 5/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 55/66 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 57/62 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 2/4 0/3 1/3 1/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 56/56 THP 8/8 HD 7/9 PP16* SSdc16 2/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 73/83 THP 0/8 HD 8/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 0/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 3/4 RS 3/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)
*Cordit* AC12 HP 11/11 PP12
-*GiantApe* AC12 HP 157/157 PP14
*Guards* AC13 HP11ea PP12
-*G1* 11/11; *G2* 11/11;
*Orcs* AC13 HP15ea PP10*
-*O1* 12/15; *O2* 11/15; *O3* 10/15; 
-*O4* 10/15; *O5* 9/15; *O6* 2/15;
*Olwen* AC10; HP 4/4 PP10
*Tamanar* AC12* HP 46/52 PP12*
*Zandor * AC11 HP 9/9 PP12 
*Dwarves* AC10 HP5ea PP10*
-*D1* 1/5; *D2* 5/5; *D3* 5/5;
-*D4* 5/5; *D5* 5/5;





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Fire Giant* AC18 HP162/162 PP16
*Hill Giants* AC13 HP105ea PP12
-*HG1* 105/105; *HG2* 105/105;
*Orogs* AC18 HP42ea PP10*
-*Og1* 45/45; *Og2* 45/45;
*Orcs* AC13 HP15ea PP 10*
-*O7* 5/15; *O8* 5/15;


        *GM:*  *Begin Round One*


----------



## Blue (Nov 18, 2022)

*"Orcs, Dwarves, throw off the chains of the bigguns!  Death to the giants!"

"You craven, coal-witted canker-sore - you might make swords but I understand your own is just a dagger!"*, Eoghan roared at the Fire Giant.









*OOC:*


Ah, the classics. Vicious Mockery at the Fire Giant.  WIS save DC 17 or 5 psychic damage and disadvantage on it's next attack.
Vicious Mockery: 2D4 = [2, 3] = 5


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 21, 2022)

Just prior to opening the door to the forge Quinn calls on the power of the stars.  The bow tattoo on the back of his right hand begins to glow faintly and then increase until the druid is glowing brightly.  As the doors are flung open Quinn he casts guiding bolt at the fire giant.  The bolt of starry light hits.  He then makes a gesture as if drawing a bow and an arrow of pure light forms and streaks towards the giant.  Unfortunately Quinn does not want to hit Corbit and the arrow goes wide.









*OOC:*


Action: Using a 1st level slot to cast Guiding Bolt at the fire giant Guiding bolt attack and damage: 1d20+10 *26* 4d6 *13*.
Bonus Action: Attacking with Luminous Arrow Bonus action Luminous Arrow: 1d20+10 *12* 1d8+5 *8*.  Though I did hit with Guiding bolt so that should have had advantage, here is the advantage roll Luminous Arrow advantage: 1d20+10 *16* and it still misses.


----------



## Hriston (Nov 23, 2022)

Bible's mouth falls open when she sees Cordit turn into a giant ape and head into the forge.

*"Be careful, me swee' Cordit, an' don't get yerself kill't,"* she calls out as she looks on with pride at the halfling's bravery.

Having agreed to Jack's plan to assault the forge, she turns to Eoghan and Quinn, gesturing to the doors to their north, and says, *"Le's try an' make sure no one get's out that way."*

Then, drawing her sword, she turns to the orcs behind her and says, *"C'mon, le's free yer frends!"

"Pardon me, good sir or madam,"* she mumbles as she leaps past the dwarf that stands between her and the fire giant, coming toe-to-toe with the great smith as she jabs it twice with her sword.









*OOC:*


Position: CG-73
Longsword, +1, attack: 1D20+10 = [10]+10 = 20

Damage: 1D8+8 = [7]+8 = 15

Longsword, +1, attack: 1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19

Damage: 1D8+8 = [6]+8 = 14


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Nov 25, 2022)

As the doors fling open Valda pushes forward past the guards (assuming allied spaces count as difficult terrain) to engage the giant. She draws blood but knows that as a hardy lot, hill giants are going to be able to take a lot more before dropping. She invokes the rune inscribed on her shield to draw upon that very toughness of their opponents and use it against them.









*OOC:*



+1 Longsword Attack Rolls: 1D20+9 = [20]+9 = 29
1D20+9 = [5]+9 = 14
+1 Longsword Damage: 1D8+7 = [5]+7 = 12
1D8+7 = [8]+7 = 15
Extra Crit Damage: 1D8 = [2] = 2

I missed that the first hit was a crit when I rolled damage, so I rolled a D8 for the extra damage on the first attack. Also, using my bonus action to use the Hill Rune, granting myself Resistance to Bludgeoning, Piercing and Slashing damage for the next minute.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 28, 2022)

Seeing Valda slash into the brute, Tenibor will add some damage of his own.

(Toll the Dead for 12, DC 16 Wis save for half).


----------



## Lidgar (Nov 28, 2022)

Jack saw the familiar instruments of torture and frowned. *"Not good," *he muttered as he let a quarrel fly at the hill giant Valda just engaged. 









*OOC:*


 Jack attacks HG1. 
Sneak attack with light crossbow: 1D20+10 = [8]+10 = 18
1D8+6+5D6 = [7]+6+[5, 6, 2, 1, 5] = 32


----------



## Blue (Nov 29, 2022)

*OOC:*


@FitzTheRuke since it's my big spell left, I am looking forward to see Cordit's action.    It's taken a bit but I think we have everyone's action gathered.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 29, 2022)

As the doors opened and everyone began to rush forward, Eoghan called out to the Fire Giant smith, insulting him. He looked up angrily and smoke puffed from his ears and nose.

Quinn struck the Fire Giant with a bolt of light, but missed with a second bolt as Cordit bounded in front, knocking the hot metal off the anvil. She began to pummel the giant with her big, ape-fists. The giant held a work-hammer in one hand, and he struck at her head, leaving big welts, as Bible moved beside her to help. 

The reeve stabbed the giant twice in the leg, and he felt it. With his off-hand, the giant reached into the forge and pulled out a hot pair of tongs. He tried to clamp them at Bible, to get her off him, but she ducked to one side as the hot metal went _clack clack_ over her head.









*OOC:*


Yeah, I've been meaning to get to this! Eogan did 5, Quinn did 13, Bible did 29, & Cordit did 46 to FireGiant who did 35 to Cordit & missed BIble. More to come!








Spoiler: Rolls



Cordit Ape
Fist vs FG: 1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25 for 3D10+6 = [2, 8, 8]+6 = 24
Fist vs FG: 1D20+9 = [19]+9 = 28 for 3D10+6 = [9, 2, 5]+6 = 22
Fire Giant
dc17 WIS Save vs Eoghan's Mockery: 1D20+2 = [3]+2 = 5
Hammer
Vs Cordit (w/ disadvantage from mockery): 2D20.LOW(1)+11 = [8, 5]+11 = 16 for 3D8+7 = [1, 7, 5]+7 = 20
Vs Cordit: 1D20+11 = [4]+11 = 15 for 3D8+7 = [5, 1, 2]+7 = 15
Tongs
Vs Bible: 1D20+11 = [4]+11 = 15


----------



## Lidgar (Nov 30, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> As the doors opened and everyone began to rush forward, Eoghan called out to the Fire Giant smith, insulting him. He looked up angrily and smoke puffed from his ears and nose.
> 
> Quinn struck the Fire Giant with a bolt of light, but missed with a second bolt as Cordit bounded in front, knocking the hot metal off the anvil. She began to pummel the giant with her big, ape-fists. The giant held a work-hammer in one hand, and he struck at her head, leaving big welts, as Bible moved beside her to help.
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


 That ape is dynamite!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 2, 2022)

Cordit shook her shaggy ape-head to clear the hammer-blows, and she pulled back her ape-lips in a big smile (with big teeth). She was enjoying herself in spite of the pain.

The orcs rushed in, and they immediately fell on what looked at first (to much of the group) to be a very large orc, but on reflection was clearly a half-orc, half-ogre - an orog - guarding the prisoners. With their dead-bugbear pilfered morningstars, the orcs bashed at the ogre, who pulled a large axe and hacked one of them down before turning on the others.

Another orog was in the south-west corner and he threw two javelins at Cordit. After the first one stuck in her thigh, she batted the second out of the air with her leathery fist, like swatting an annoying insect.

Two other orcs were in the room, and they stood about, yelling in confusion at the invading orcs. One of the ally orcs, who had thrown open the door, yelled at them in response, telling them in orcish to rise up against their oppressors.

While all of this was occurring, the dwarves took the opportunity to flee to the far corners of the room. They had their hands free to work, but their legs were chained together with a loose chain that dragged on the stonework as they fled, hobbling.









*OOC:*


Orc1 & 2 had used their actions to open the doors. O3-5 did 25 to Orog1, who killed O3 & did 8 to O4. Orog2 did 6 to Cordit. North room soon!








Spoiler: Rolls



Orcs Morningstars vs Orog1
O3: 1D20+5 = [13]+5 = 18 for 1D8+3 = [2]+3 = 5
O4: 1D20+5 = [13]+5 = 18 for 1D8+3 = [7]+3 = 10
O5: 1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24 for 1D8+3 = [7]+3 = 10
Orog1 Axe:
vs O3: 1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19 for 1D12+4 = [9]+4 = 13
vs O4: 1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21 for 1D12+4 = [4]+4 = 8
Orog2 Javelin vs Cordit
Attack: 1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21 for 1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6
2nd: 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 3, 2022)

To the north of the forge, the second group moved into the torture chamber. Valda and Tamanar moved up as the two guards opened the doors and stepped out of the way. As they went, the elf knight spoke soft but eloquent words of encouragement. Valda struck the giant hard as it spun around in surprise, and she heard Tamanar suggest a low strike, and she went for it, cutting the giant's leg. The giant bellowed in frustration and pulled a three-headed scourge from his belt, before he was struck by Jack's quarrel in the throat that cut the bellow to a gurgle.

Though Tenibor intoned a durge-note that foretold his inevitable demise, yet still the giant stood, raised the scourge, and brought it down viciously on Valda, striking her twice. The other giant crossed the chamber and shouldered the first to the side, vying for space at the entry hall. 

*"Ah, elf!"* he called to Tamanar, *"Yoo wantin' anudder go in da maiden!"*

He reached out and grabbed the elf knight and tried to slam him into the wall to stop his struggling as Tamanar tried valiantly to escape, clearly not 'wanting another go in the iron maiden'.









*OOC:*


Valda did 16; Tenibor did 12; & Jack did 32 to HG1; Tamanar did 7 & gave Valda +1d4 so she hit for 13. HG1 did 42 to Valda & HG2 grabbed Tamanar (escape dc16)








Spoiler: Rolls



Tamanar
Morningstar vs HG1: 1D20+5 = [14]+5 = 19 for 1D8+3 = [4]+3 = 7
Morningstar vs HG1: 1D20+5 = [1]+5 = 6
Valda's Longsword: 1D8+7 = [6]+7 = 13
Hill Giants
HG1 Flail vs Valda: 1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23 for 3D8+5 = [1, 8, 5]+5 = 19
HG1 Flail vs Valda 1D20+8 = [20]+8 = 28 crit for 6D8+5 = [2, 4, 2, 4, 5, 1]+5 = 23
HG2 Grab vs Tamanar: 1D20+8 = [16]+8 = 24
Slam him: 1D20+8 = [6]+8 = 14


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 3, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Forge & Torture Chamber
     


Spoiler: Map of Forge







(General Features) (General Features) Difficult Terrain: bed; Visibility: dim (braziers); Cover: anvil, forge, & water barrels.





Spoiler: Map of Torture Chamber






(General Features) (General Features) Difficult Terrain: bed; Visibility: dim (braziers); Cover: anvil, forge, & water barrels.
General Features) Difficult Terrain: rack; Visibility: dim (braziers); Cover: iron maiden





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 76/85 THP 0/8 HD 3/9 PP16 AS 0/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 74/75 THP 8/8 HD 3/9 PP19 SSdc17 0/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 BI 5/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 55/66 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 57/62 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 2/4 0/3 1/3 1/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 56/56 THP 8/8 HD 7/9 PP16* SSdc16 2/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 31/83 THP 0/8 HD 8/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 0/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 3/4 RS 3/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)
*Cordit* AC12 HP 11/11 PP12
-*GiantApe* AC12 HP 122/157 PP14
*Guards* AC13 HP11ea PP12
-*G1* 11/11; *G2* 11/11;
*Orcs* AC13 HP15ea PP10*
-*O1* 12/15; *O2* 11/15; *O3* 0/15 (dead); 
-*O4* 2/15; *O5* 9/15; *O6* 2/15;
*Olwen* AC10; HP 4/4 PP10
*Tamanar* AC12* HP 46/52 PP12*
*Zandor * AC11 HP 9/9 PP12 
*Dwarves* AC10 HP5ea PP10*
-*D1* 1/5; *D2* 5/5; *D3* 5/5;
-*D4* 5/5; *D5* 5/5;





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Fire Giant* AC18 HP 69/162 PP16*
*Hill Giants* AC13 HP105ea PP12
-*HG1* 25/105; *HG2* 105/105;
*Orogs* AC18 HP42ea PP10*
-*Og1* 20/45; *Og2* 45/45;
*Orcs* AC13 HP15ea PP 10*
-*O7* 15/15; *O8* 15/15;


        *GM:*  *End Round One; Begin Round Two*


----------



## Blue (Dec 4, 2022)

Orc-Eoghan strode forward to be next to one of the orcs opening the doors, each step gathering majesty about him.

*"Servants, slaves, throw off your yokes.  Kill this giant, and then the ones to the north!  We are your liberators from these oppressors, and we fight besides you."*

He called out to his allies and the two closest dwarves in the north, empowering them with his bardic connection.









*OOC:*


Eoghan moves a few squares to CK73 in the doorway.

He uses an action to try to persuade the orcs and dwarves to fight.  
Persuasion: 1D20+13 = [2]+13 = 15

Then uses a bonus action for Mantle of Inspiration on Bible, Quinn, Cordit-Ape, and Dwarves 2 & 4 - each gets 8 tHP and may use their reaction to move up to their speed ignoring OA.


----------



## Blue (Dec 5, 2022)

*OOC:*


Eoghan's summary line didn't show that I cast Animate Objects nor Polymorph; I've actually got a lot less juice left.  Here's the corrected one.

*Eoghan* AC15 HP 74/75 THP 8/8 HD 3/9 PP19 SSdc17 0/4 0/3 1/3 1/3 0/1 BI 4/5


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 5, 2022)

The dwarves may have thought it strange, to hear an orc speak to them so, but they nodded, yelling, *Aye! We're with ye!"* and *"Right, on it!"*

One of them dashed to a rack of tools and found an appropriate cutting tool. With the giant far too busy with Cordit and Bible to stop him, he cut the chains that bound the legs of one of the other dwarves, and she, in turn, broke the chains off a third dwarf with a hammer and chisel. 

Cordit, inspired by Eoghan's speech, swung from the rafters (that creaked under her weight) and landed to the south, getting out of the way of the others by the doors.


----------



## Lidgar (Dec 5, 2022)

Jack nodded at the satisfying result of his last attack while he calmly reloaded _Darling_, aimed, and pulled the trigger with a _twang. _









*OOC:*


 Jack attacks HG1 again. 
Sneak attack with light crossbow: 1D20+10 = [12]+10 = 22
1D8+6+5D6 = [6]+6+[5, 1, 1, 5, 2] = 26

_Just _enough to take him down!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 5, 2022)

The giant was attempting to whip his heavy scourge at Valda when Jack's quarrel struck him in the throat and he fell backward gurgling. An orc was chained to a torture rack, and the giant fell, knocking the table to one side. The orc groaned in pain, but was sensible enough to see what had happened and he smiled through clenched teeth at the giant's demise.









*OOC:*


Jack killed HG1


----------



## Hriston (Dec 6, 2022)

Seeing the orc behind her crumple under the orog's axe, Bible leaps over to help the remaining orcs, stabbing furiously at the orog.









*OOC:*



Longsword, +1, attack: 1D20+10 = [19]+10 = 29

Critical damage: 2D8+8 = [1, 7]+8 = 16

Longsword, +1, attack: 1D20+10 = [2]+10 = 12








Seeing her first blow strike true, she shouts to the orcs, *"Now finish 'im orf!"* and jumps back in front of the fire giant, doing her best to stay close to Cordit.









*OOC:*


She uses her reaction to an avoid opportunity attacks from the orog.


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Dec 6, 2022)

Emboldened by Jack's killing blow, Valda lashes out with everything she has at the remaining hill giant, raining blows at the oversized figure. With a cold fury she is pleased to draw blood from her opponent, and grits her teeth as she stands defiantly against her foe.









*OOC:*



Using Action Surge to attack the giant 4 times.
+1 Longsword Attack Rolls: 1D20+9 = [6]+9 = 15
1D20+9 = [9]+9 = 18
1D20+9 = [18]+9 = 27
1D20+9 = [8]+9 = 17
+1 Longsword Damage: 1D8+7 = [3]+7 = 10
1D8+7 = [8]+7 = 15
1D8+7 = [4]+7 = 11
1D8+7 = [3]+7 = 10

Also I wanted to confirm, did the 43 damage I took take into account the resistance to slashing, piercing and bludgeoning damage I currently have from the Hill Rune I used?


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Dec 6, 2022)

Quinn moves forward into the doorway now that most of the others have charged into the room.  He whips out with the thorny vine towards the fire giant.  The whip goes wide missing the giant.  At the same time a radiant bolt of light streaks from Quinn to strike the giant.









*OOC:*


Move to K73
Action: Thorn Whip attack against fire giant: 1d20+10 *12* 2d6 *10*.
Bonus: Bonus action Luminous Arrow at fire giant: 1d20+10 *23* 1d8+5 *6*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 13, 2022)

The fight in the forge grew in ferocity as Bible stabbed an orog and left the orcs to finish him off, which they did after losing another of their own to his vicious axe-swings. Returning to help Cordit with the Fire Giant, who was struck by a glowing arrow from Quinn, Bible was suddenly caught by the immensely hot tongs.

The giant lifted the sailor and turned to put her into the forge-fire, which raged unnaturally hot. Cordit yelled *"Naaaah!* (trying to say "no" with her ape-mouth) and grabbed at the giant while kicking at him with her big ape-foot, trying to rescue Bible. The giant gave her two mighty blows of his hammer. It was time for Cordit to retreat, but she held on out of desperation.

The lead orc shouted at the orcs, backing up Eoghan's speech. One nodded and turned on the orog in the south, who was hacking at Cordit's leg. The other refused. These orcs were armed - made to be guards for the dwarves. The orc, who had led a rebellion and had been imprisoned for it, nodded to a nearby orc ally, who charged the defiant orc.









*OOC:*


*Forge:* Bible did 16 to Orog1; Quinn did 6 to FG; Giant did 60 to Cordit & 17 (restrained, escape dc17) & 16 fire to Bible; Cordit did 44 to FG; Orog1 killed Orc4; Orc5 killed Orog1; Orc2 did 8 to Orc7; Orog2 did 21 to Cordit. Orc8 did 9 to Orog2. Be back soon!








Spoiler: Rolls



Fire Giant
Hammer vs Cordit: 1D20+11 = [20]+11 = 31 crit for 6D8+7 = [4, 8, 1, 7, 5, 2]+7 = 34
Hammer vs Cordit: 1D20+11 = [16]+11 = 27 for 3D8+7 = [5, 6, 8]+7 = 26
Tongs vs Bible: 1D20+11 = [19]+11 = 30 for 3D4+7 = [3, 4, 3]+7 = 17 & 3D6 = [6, 6, 4] = 16
Cordit-Ape
Foot vs FireGiant: 1D20+9 = [6]+9 = 15
Foot vs FireGiant: 1D20+9 = [20]+9 = 29 crit for 3D10+6 = [6, 8, 3, 9, 9, 3]+6 = 44
Orogs
Orog1 Axe vs Orc4: 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15 for 1D12+4 = [3]+4 = 7
Orog1 Axe vs Orc5: 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12
Orog2 Axe vs Cordit: 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14 for 1D12+4 = [10]+4 = 14
Orog2 Axe vs Cordit: 1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21 for 1D12+4 = [3]+4 = 7
Orcs 
O5 vs Orog1: 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21 for 1D8+3 = [8]+3 = 11
O2 vs O7: 1D20+5 = [9]+5 = 14 for 1D8+3 = [5]+3 = 8
O7 vs O2: 1D20+5 = [1]+5 = 6
O8 vs Orog2: 1D20+5 = [13]+5 = 18 for 1D12+3 = [6]+3 = 9[/ooc]


----------



## Blue (Dec 13, 2022)

*OOC:*


Loving the tongs move!  This is so exciting.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 18, 2022)

As the giant continued to carry Tamanar toward the iron maiden, Valda and the guards followed. Valda's stony skin had protected her from the worst of the other giant's scourge, and she thrust her sword at the giant's leg as he tried to cram the struggling elf knight into the iron maiden. Tamanar would not go without a fight, and he bashed his bugbear's morningstar on the giant's arms.

The two guards flung javelins at the giant's back, and Tenibor sounded another durge-note, signalling that the giant was close to the grave.









*OOC:*


Tenibor did 12 to HG2; Valda did 35  to HG2 (& 10 from an OppAttack) & took 22 less damage from last round; Giant did 10 to Tamanar, who got lucky & didn't get stuffed in the Iron Maiden, & did 13 to HG2. Guards did 4 to HG2. 








Spoiler



Hill Giant 
dc16 WIS Save: 1D20-1 = [12]-1 = 11
Shove Tamanar 
Giant: 1D20+8 = [9]+8 = 17 vs Tamanar: 1D20+5 = [14]+5 = 19
Slam vs Tamanar 
Attack: 1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26 for 3D4+5 = [2, 1, 2]+5 = 10
Tamanar 
Morningstar vs HG2: 1D20+5 = [11]+5 = 16 for 1D8+3 = [3]+3 = 6
Morningstar vs HG2: 1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15 for 1D8+3 = [4]+3 = 7
Guards 
Javelin vs HG2: 1D20+1 = [19]+1 = 20 for 1D8+1 = [3]+1 = 4
Javelin vs HG2: 1D20+1 = [11]+1 = 12


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 18, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Forge & Torture Chamber
     


Spoiler: Map of Forge






(General Features) (General Features) Difficult Terrain: bed; Visibility: dim (braziers); Cover: anvil, forge, & water barrels.





Spoiler: Map of Torture Chamber






(General Features) (General Features) Difficult Terrain: bed; Visibility: dim (braziers); Cover: anvil, forge, & water barrels.
General Features) Difficult Terrain: rack; Visibility: dim (braziers); Cover: iron maiden





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 76/85 THP 8/8 HD 3/9 PP16 AS 0/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 74/75 THP 8/8 HD 3/9 PP19 SSdc17 0/4 0/3 1/3 1/3 0/1 BI 4/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 55/66 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 2/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 57/62 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 2/4 0/3 1/3 1/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 56/56 THP 8/8 HD 7/9 PP16* SSdc16 2/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 53/83 THP 0/8 HD 8/9 PP15 AS 1/1 2W 0/1 RNdc15 3/3 GM 3/4 RS 3/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)
*Cordit* AC12 HP 11/11 PP12
-*GiantApe* AC12 HP 41/157 THP 8/8 PP14
*Guards* AC13 HP11ea PP12
-*G1* 11/11; *G2* 11/11;
*Orcs* AC13 HP15ea PP10*
-*O1* 12/15; *O2* 11/15; *O3* dead; 
-*O4* dead; *O5* 9/15; *O6* 2/15; *O8* 15/15;
*Olwen* AC10; HP 4/4 PP10
*Tamanar* AC12* HP 36/52 PP12*
*Zandor * AC11 HP 9/9 PP12 
*Dwarves* AC10 HP5ea PP10*
-*D1* 1/5; *D2* 5/5 THP 8/8; *D3* 5/5;
-*D4* 5/5 THP 8/8; *D5* 5/5;





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Fire Giant* AC18 HP 19/162 PP16*
*Hill Giants* AC13 HP105ea PP12
-*HG1* dead; *HG2* 31/105;
*Orogs* AC18 HP42ea PP10*
-*Og1* dead; *Og2* 36/45;
*Orcs* AC13 HP15ea PP 10*
-*O7* 7/15;


        *GM:*  *End Round Three; Begin Round Four*


----------



## Hriston (Dec 18, 2022)

*"Save yerself, Cordit,"* Bible calls out to her not-so-little friend, *"I'm a gonner!"*

Gritting her teeth through the pain of her burns, she stabs at the giant, hoping to end her torment by putting an end to the smith.









*OOC:*



Longsword, +1, attack with disadvantage: 2D20.LOW(1)+10 = [13, 17]+10 = 23
Damage: 1D8+8 = [5]+8 = 13
Longsword, +1, attack with disadvantage: 2D20.LOW(1)+10 = [15, 13]+10 = 23
Damage: 1D8+8 = [4]+8 = 12
*Bible* AC19* HP 51/85 THP 0/8 HD 3/9 PP16 AS 0/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1


----------



## Lidgar (Dec 19, 2022)

Seeing the hill giant fall, Jack strode confidently into the grim chamber, towards the shouts of Valda and another hill giant. Stopping just inside the doorway, he surveyed the scene while barking at the guard in front of him to duck. In his rush he almost pulled the trigger too soon, but then tried to steady himself to aim above the guard's head and fire at the back of the second giant, who appeared to be manhandling Tamanar. Unfortunately for Jack, his Luck had finally turned, as he tripped over a torture device and his shot went wide...very wide. 









*OOC:*


 Jack moves to CF58 and attacks HG2.
Sneak attack with light crossbow: 1D20+10 = [3]+10 = 13
1D8+6+5D6 = [8]+6+[3, 5, 3, 3, 2] = 30

He uses his last luck point to re-roll the attack. @FitzTheRuke, his stat bar showed he still had two luck points, but he only has one. Updated below. 
Sneak attack with light crossbow: 1D20+10 = [1]+10 = 11
1D8+6+5D6 = [2]+6+[2, 1, 2, 3, 6] = 22

Alas, a critical miss on the re-roll!

*Jack* AC17 HP 55/66 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 0/3


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 20, 2022)

Tenibor dodges the errant quarrel and tolls the standing hill giant. 

(Toll 11 dmg; 16 wis for half)


----------



## Blue (Dec 21, 2022)

The firbolg reacted to the Fire Giant pushing his comrade towards the flames.

*"Put him down, you misbegotten child of a candle that dipped it's wick in a tall tree.  Fire doesn't burn you because of pity."*

At the same time, his fingers were strumming a rising crescendo on his Bandore, the type heard at the better plays just before some valiant act of heroism.









*OOC:*


Vicious Mockery on the Fire Giant.  DC 17 WIS save or 6 psychic damage and disadvantage on next attack.
Vicious Mockery: 2D4 = [4, 2] = 6

Bonus action, grant Bardic Inspiration to Bible ( @Hriston ).  Grants 1d8 to a d20 roll in the next 10 minutes, can be applied after the die is rolled.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Dec 21, 2022)

Quinn moves into the room.  He sees the orog threatening the freed orc and the Corbit ape and speaks a simple spell.  A ball of fire bursts into existence in his hand and he hurls it at the orog.  The flame strikes the creature.  At the same time he sends an arrow of light towards the same target but misses.









*OOC:*


Move to CI 77.
Action: Produce Flame attack on Og2: 1d20+10 *26* 2d8 *13*
Bonus: Bonus action Luminous Arrow at Og2: 1d20+10 *15* 1d8+5 *12*


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Dec 26, 2022)

Focused on the hill giant, Valda doesn't seem to register the chaos around her, including Jack's stray bolt. She continues swinging and stabbing her sword.

"Just die already you dumb oversized lout." She says through gritted teeth.









*OOC:*



+1 Longsword Attack Rolls: 1D20+9 = [6]+9 = 15
1D20+9 = [17]+9 = 26

+1 Longsword Damage: 1D8+7 = [1]+7 = 8
1D8+7 = [5]+7 = 12

*Valda* AC19* HP 53/83 THP 0/8 HD 8/9 PP15 AS 0/1 2W 0/1 RNdc15 2/3 GM 3/4 RS 3/4 Ind 1/1


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Monday at 9:23 PM)

It was time for Cordit to pull back. Though she wanted to rescue her friend, she was used to following Bible's orders. She shook her shaggy ape-head and bounded away, leaping over Quinn as he ducked into the room and flung fire at one of the orogs.

Bible would save herself. As Eoghan insulted the giant and gave Bible hope with an inspiring riff on his bando, the sailor thrust her longsword into the giant's side as he lifted her toward the blazing furnace. The giant let out a bellow, dropped his tongs, stumbled into the forge, and then fell to the ground. Bible, freed from the hot grip of the tongs, rolled clear as the giant's heavy weight came crashing down.

The fight between the heroes and the giant had ended, but the fight between the orcs, orogs, and dwarves grew in ferocity as the orogs killed two of the rebel orcs, and the dwarves turned on their keepers, hitting them with anything on hand - their now-broken chains, smaller work-tools - whatever they could get their hands on.









*OOC:*


Eoghan did 6 psychic to FG & Bible did 25 to FG (killing him); Cordit disengaged; Quinn burnt Orog2 for 13; Orog1 killed Orc5 & Orog2 killed Orc8; O1 did 5 to Orog1; Dwarf5 did 3 to Orog2.








Spoiler: Rolls



Orogs 
Orog1 Axe vs O5: 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15 for 1D12+4 = [11]+4 = 15
Orog1 Axe vs O2: 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15 for 1D12+4 = [5]+4 = 9
Orog2 Axe vs O8: 1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9
Orog2 Axe vs O8: 1D20+6 = [12]+6 = 18 for 1D12+4 = [12]+4 = 16
Orcs 
O1 morningstar vs Or1: 1D20+5 = [14]+5 = 19 for 1D8+3 = [2]+3 = 5
O2 morningstar vs Or1: 1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11
O8 axe vs D2: 1D20+5 = [2]+5 = 7
Dwarves 
Dwarf2 clippers vs Orog1: 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8
Dwarf4 chain vs Orog1: 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8
Dwarf5 hammer vs Orog2: 1D20+4 = [19]+4 = 23 for 1D6+2 = [1]+2 = 3


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Monday at 9:39 PM)

In the torture chamber, Jack had a quarrel go astray, but Tenibor continued to issue durge-notes that signified the hill giant's doom. As the giant tried once more to stuff the struggling Tamanar into an iron maiden, he left himself exposed to Valda's sword, and she finished him off with a deep thrust between ribs. The giant fell, and the elf knight leaped free.

With the giants in both chambers felled, it wasn't long before the orogs were dispatched as well, and the rooms fell to relative calm.









*OOC:*


Tenibor did 11 & Valda did 26 to HG2 (killing him); I'm not going to bother running another round just to kill two injured Orogs, I think you'll understand. Let's keep going! Here's where everyone is at, if my lines are correct now:







        *GM:*  *Encounter:* Forge & Torture Chamber
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) (General Features) Difficult Terrain: bed; Visibility: dim (braziers); Cover: anvil, barrels, forge, torture racks





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Bible* AC19* HP 51/85 THP 0/8 HD 3/9 PP16 AS 0/1 2W 1/1 Ind 1/1
*Eoghan* AC15 HP 74/75 THP 8/8 HD 3/9 PP19 SSdc17 0/4 0/3 1/3 1/3 0/1 BI 4/5
*Jack* AC17 HP 55/66 THP 0/8 HD 9/9 PP20 LK 1/3
*Quinn* AC17* HP 57/62 THP 8/8 HD 9/9 PP19 SSdc18 2/4 0/3 1/3 1/3 0/1 WS 1/2 GB 0/4 CO 2/4 ET 1/1 DS 1/1 H 1/1 MS 0/1 Ba 1/1
*Tenibor* AC13(16) HP 56/56 THP 8/8 HD 7/9 PP16* SSdc16 2/4 0/3 1/3 2/3 1/1 WoMM 4/7 LK 2/3
*Valda* AC19* HP 53/83 THP 0/8 HD 8/9 PP15 AS 0/1 2W 0/1 RNdc15 2/3 GM 3/4 RS 3/4 Ind 1/1
(NPCs)
*Cordit* AC12 HP 11/11 PP12
-*GiantApe* AC12 HP 41/157 THP 8/8 PP14
*Guards* AC13 HP11ea PP12
-*G1* 11/11; *G2* 11/11;
*Orcs* AC13 HP15ea PP10*
-*O1* 12/15; *O2* 2/15; *O3* dead; 
-*O4* dead; *O5* dead; *O6* 2/15; *O8* 15/15;
*Olwen* AC10; HP 4/4 PP10
*Tamanar* AC12* HP 36/52 PP12*
*Zandor * AC11 HP 9/9 PP12 
*Dwarves* AC10 HP5ea PP10*
-*D1* 1/5; *D2* 5/5 THP 8/8; *D3* 5/5;
-*D4* 5/5 THP 8/8; *D5* 5/5;





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Fire Giant* AC18 HP 0/162 PP16* dead
*Hill Giants* AC13 HP105ea PP12 dead
*Orogs* AC18 HP42ea PP10* dead
*Orc7* AC13 HP15ea PP 10* dead


        *GM:*  *End of Combat*


----------



## TerraDave (Tuesday at 4:14 AM)

_We have a squad of allies, but what can we really do with them?_

Tenibor investigates the two chambers for anything of interest.

(Yes, again, this is where I get the crit. Investigation 28).


----------

